# OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso.



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. Mi síntesis de SALVACIÓN PERSONAL*

Les presento en este hilo mi SÍNTESIS DE SALVACIÓN PERSONAL. _*Léanlo y serán salvos*_...bueno, al menos bajo el "sabor" concreto de _salvación_ que yo tengo que ofrecer.

Tengo un primer hilo sobre Objetivismo:

Arte Objetivista (Ayn Rand). VEA y juzgue. Si le gusta quizás la Filosofía de Ayn Rand sea lo que necesita.

Si no saben nada sobre Objetivismo deberían familiarizarse con ese primer hilo para entender de qué demonios hablo en este.

A su vez sugiero también abrir en pestaña aparte este hilo...

Consejos DE PURA SUPERVIVENCIA para que un español REorganice su vida tras las Elecciones Europeas del 2014

...que es el núcleo 2014 de mi Filosofía 2016. Allí hay ideas desarrolladas más in extenso. Es mi hilo más thankeado de Burbuja (378 Thanks)​
Básicamente les ofrezco un "Culto a Razón" del Siglo XXI, adecentado y puesto al día:







Observen que Atenea era (¿es?) la diosa de la Sabiduría, la Civilización, la Ley, la Razón...pero también de la Guerra Justa. 

Sus atributos son la Niké (Victoria), la Égida (piel impenetrable), el Casco, la Lanza y el Escudo.

No hay nada casual en los Mitos griegos.​
Según pasan los años veo que me voy alejando más y más del Objetivismo "Oficial" y voy creando mi propio "sabor" personal de Objetivismo. Ayn Rand me "excomulgaría". No importa.

El OBJETIVISMO OSCURO es al OBJETIVISMO lo que la ILUSTRACIÓN OSCURA es a la ILUSTRACIÓN del Siglo XVIII, esto es, una reinterpretación y puesta al día a la luz de nuevos datos y experiencias.

El OBJETIVISMO OSCURO es _un_ RACIONALISMO para personas demasiado bien informadas como para ser progres, demasiado de vuelta de todo como para hacerse _"Liberales a la Violeta"_ (tipo P-Lib, Juan de Mariana o "Libeggales de Fedegguicco") y demasiado inteligentes como para hacerse Nazi-Fascistas.

El OBOSC sería un _*Objetivismo para quienes están de vuelta de todo*_. _*Objetivismo para el Mad Max*_ u _*Objetivismo para Supervivientes*_.​
Va a ser un hilo muy, muy largo. Me tomo la libertad de "ocupar" los primeros posts del hilo.

*VIRTUDES OBOSC*

*AUTONOMÍA:*

Autonomía Física, Intelectual, Moral y Espiritual.

Empiezo con un Axioma Objetivista 100% ortodoxo. 

_*A es A*_, primacía de la existencia sobre la conciencia. las cosas son como son, y no como quisiéramos que fuesen. ​
Ahora mi desarrollo *OBOSC*: 

El mundo está lleno de personas irracionales.

Ergo confiar en el Mundo es de Necios. Por lo tanto el Objetivista Oscuro...

...piensa todo por sí mismo, no dando por "probado" nada simplemente porque sea socialmente aceptado.

...decide por sí mismo qué es justo y qué es injusto a la luz de la Razón.

...tiene un margen de autonomía física con respecto a lo que llamamos "Civilización".​
Estos principios se traducen en los siguientes *hábitos OBOSC*:

* Desconfianza crónica. Como digo siempre *El mundo es un campo de minas*. Por lo tanto, el Objetivista Oscura va siempre con su *"detector de minas" mental* por delante:





*RESILIENCIA:*

Si algo va mal Física o Moralmente, el Objetivista Oscuro ha de estar preparado para encajar el golpe.

Por ejemplo:

* El Objetivista Oscuro vive muy por debajo de sus posibilidades. Por si vienen mal dadas.

* El Objetivista Oscuro tiene su Patrimonio en muy diferentes cestas y hasta (si su cuantía lo justifica) en diferentes países. 

* El Objetivista Oscuro no termina viviendo en una furgoneta si su pareja decide abandonarlo. Una cuidadosa lectura de las leyes vigentes permiten al objetivista oscuro ordenar sus asuntos de pareja de tal forma que una separación no lo arruine.

* El Objetivista Oscuro está preparado para protegerse en caso de asalto callejero de forma eficaz y legal: *Ver mi hilo* Sociedad: Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desastres)​
*MOVILIDAD:*

​A es A. La mayor parte de los seres humanos son irracionales.

Si en la zona del planeta en la cual vivimos hay una exacerbación de irracionalidad (una Guerra, o una Dictadura, o una "Revolución" violenta) es gran necedad quedarse a verlas venir o a "luchar por tu país". *El Objetivista Oscuro es Apátrida Moral* si su Patria de nacimiento es un país predominantemente irracional (casi todos los países son históricamente profundamente irracionales).

Hay que tener movilidad física, y eso exige agilidad mental para decidir marcharse a tiempo, capacidad de huir de un país que haya decidido convertir a sus ciudadanos en prisioneros (Alemania Nazi o Unión Soviética, por ejemplo) y -si es posible- patrimonio en el extranjero.

La Ilustración a a esta Virtud OBOSC es el *asiento eyectable* de los aviones:

ww.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1_XYQqSQDU





A es A. La Vida está llena de imprevistos y accidentes.

Uno ha de procurar tener siempre un asiento eyectable de las catástrofes de la vida:

* Si el Barrio en el que vivimos se degrada hasta lo insportable, es mejor estar de alquiler que haber comprado, así podemos abandonarlo sin más.

* Si hay corralito es mejor tener el principal del patrimonio en un país serio, o parte del patrimonio en metales.

* Si estalla una guerra en el país en el que vivimos, uno debe tener la capacidad de abandonar el país (con permiso o sin permiso del gobierno) e iniciar una nueva vida en el extranjero (idiomas, hablidades, patrimonio en el extranjero). 

El fundador del Opus Dei *Escrivá de Balaguer* -por ejemplo- tuvo que huir de la España Roja por los Pirineos para salvar la vida. No ser capaz de hacer tal travesía puede ser mortal.

En este tremebundo libro...





...Stanley G. Payne revela el hecho poco conocido de que incluso antes de la guerra la "República" comenzó a prohibir la HUIDA de "ricos" de España, ya que los "ricos" comenzaban a huir masivamente del campo (cada vez más inseguro) y a refugiarse en las ciudades (más anónimas) o a huir al extranjero.

Les recuerdo que cada vez hay en España más entusiastas de esa "República" que impedía la huida de los desafectos. ¿No es acaso una buena idea prepararse para abandonar España "por el monte" si algún día desapareciese la libertad de abandonar el país de la cual ahora disfrutamos?

En un hilo del foro hay una larga entrevista con un ex-Yugoslavo que sobrevivió a la pesadilla del asedio de Sarajevo. Reconstruyo un trozo de esa entrevista que se me ha quedado grabado:

_*¿Qué hubieses hecho para preparate para el asedio de Sarajevo si hubieses sabido lo que se os venía encima?

No hubiese preparado nada. Me hubiese marchado de Sarajevo y de Yugoslavia.*_​
Exactamente. *Marcharse* es lo más sabio si hay un brote de irracionalidad extrema en donde vivimos.​
* Si nuestra pareja nos deja hemos de estar preparados para minimizar el golpe jurídico y financiero. No haberse casado y no haber mantenido financieramente a nuestra pareja es un prepping imprescindible que nos permitirá "eyectarnos" de la relación y no "estrellarnos" de forma catastrófica.​
*MISIÓN QUE EL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO ASIGNA A SUS SEGUIDORES*

Que se conviertan en _Portadores de la Antorcha_:







El Objetivista Oscuro se sabe precioso portador a lo largo de la Historia de la antorcha de la Racionalidad.

El Objetivista Oscuro se sabe minoría ínfima racional.

Por lo tanto el Objetivista Oscuro sabe que su vida forma parte de una frágil cadena de transmisión cultural de milenios.

Aquí hay algunas similitudes con el pensamiento de Ultraderecha:

* Los *Nazis* predicaban la devoción al propio Linaje, viéndose a sí mismos como un eslabón más de una cadena de ascendientes y descendientes.

* En *Fuerza Nueva* *Blas Piñar* (QEPD, un hombre inteligentísimo y cultísimo, da gusto escucharle aunque uno esté en sus antípodas ideológicas) cultivaba la interesante y provocativa idea de que España no es "nuestra" para hacer lo que queramos con ella, sino que es una herencia del pasado de la cual tenemos CUSTODIA, NO PROPIEDAD, y que los españoles vivientes teníamos como obligación conservarla para los españoles futuros.​
Yo Universalizo y "Culturalizo" estas ideas "Ultras" y las pongo al servicio de la Razón.

Puestos a "servir" mejor ponerse al servicio de la Razón (Universal) que no al servicio de parcialidades tales como la "Raza Aria" o incluso de "España".

El Objetivista Oscuro se (re)liga a la Razón, se pone a su servicio y -por lo tanto- _*consagra*_ su vida al servicio de una idea universal. Por eso el Objetivismo Oscuro es -entre otras cosas- una _*Religión*_ (vide infra explicación adicional y fuentes).

Como *corolario*, el Objetivista Oscuro ya no tiene como totalmente "propia" su vida para hacer lo que quiera con ella, ya que se considera a sí mismo un precioso "Portador de la Antorcha", y por lo tanto el Objetivista Oscuro se autoimpone la obligación de ser Supervivencialista y Prepper, y por lo tento:

* Evita actividades peligrosas: Motociclismo, Submarinismo, Equitación, Alpinismo, conducir de forma peligrosa, superar los límites de velocidad, emborracharse, drogarse...todo es ANATEMA para el Objetivista Oscuro porque supone poner en riesgo de forma absurda la propia vida.

* Realiza actividades survivalistas y preppers para mejorar sus posibilidades de supervivencia: Porta linterna, spray de defensa personal, calzado apto para correr, silbato de emergencia, batería de recambio para el móvil...

Mad Max: Monográfico SPRAYS y LINTERNAS DEFENSA PERSONAL. Cómo usarlos, cuáles usar, cuando NO usarlo, efectividad, legalidad...​
Lo de _*"Servir a la Razón Universal"*_ suena a MASONERÍA, porque -en parte- *el Objetivismo Oscuro pretende ser lo que la Masonería dice ser pero no es* (desarrollaré más abajo la relación Objetivismo Oscuro-Masonería

*¿Y cómo Sirve exactamente a la Razón Universal el Objetivista Oscuro?*

Estudiando todos los hechos sobre cada asunto, pensando por sí mismo y llegando a sus propias conclusiones.

No siguiendo la corriente histórica porque sea "lo que hay" en cada momento.

Difuendiendo sus ideas con el Método Socrático (preguntas incontestables) con quienes se lo merezcan.

Participando en foros por Internet (mi actividad en este foro es un ejemplo).

En general SIENDO UN CONTRAPESO DE RACIONALIDAD en una sociedad Irracional.​
*OBOSC "PROHÍBE" PERDER EL TIEMPO Y EL DINERO*

* Drogas

* Prostitución

* Deporte-espectáculo

* Telebasura

...son SUMIDEROS DE TIEMPO Y DINERO.

No malgaste su tiempo y su dinero en actividades "CALORÍAS VACÍAS".

Parafraseando al fundador del Opus Dei...

_*No podemos malgastar nuestro tiempo, pues es de Dios*_​
...yo digo:

No podemos malgastar nuestro tiempo y nuestro dinero, pues nos debemos a la Razón Universal​
_*Llamadas a la acción*_ OBOSC, que espero que "atraparán" al lector receptivo a este hilo. 

El Objetivismo ante los problemas siempre se pregunta _*"¿Qué puedo hacer?"*_. El Objetivista no se queda lamentándose lo mala que es la vida y el mundo, sino que siempre está enfocado a la acción personal para mejorar su vida.

Algunas actividades recomendadas por el *OBOSC*:

*IR AL GIMNASIO*

A es A, el Mundo está lleno de Irracionales. Hay que reconocerlo.

Tener un cuerpo ejercitado, musculado y años de práctica de artes marciales es un signo de saludable respeto hacia la realidad.

Adicionalmente, la Cultura Física tiene positivos efectos sobre la mente y el espíritu.

Evite la Progrez de hacer Maratones y céntrese en trabajo físico funcional explosivo:

Running, o La Cabalgata de las Autistas —contra la moda del deporte políticamente correcto







¿Qué cuerpo es preferible?

El de la derecha, por supuesto: Poderoso y funcional.

El cuerpo "maratoniano" de la izquierda está listo para ir a una sesión NWO de "Nuevas masculinidades". El primer maratonista *falleció* nada más terminar el primer Maratón, no lo olviden.​
*APRENDA A DISPARAR BIEN*

Hay pocas actividades más _contraculturales_ que disparar: Es una actividad que exige total concentración, total disciplina a las normas de seguridad y el manejo de armas.

Es contracultural porque:

a) Un error con armas puede ser *mortal*.

b) El tiro es *irreversible*. No hay "Control Z", ni "Backup", ni "Píldora del día después", ni Divorcio, ni "Reseteo", ni "Respawning" ni ningún invento moderno para REHACER nada: Cuando se aprieta el gatillo (queriendo o no) el proyectil sale del arma Y YA NO SE PUEDE HACER NADA al respecto: A dónde apunte en ese momento el arma, allí irá el proyectil. 

Hay una disciplina existencial en manejar con seguridad objetos potencialmente mortales de consecuencias irreversibles. Una disciplina cada vez más ausente en el mundo moderno, lleno de "segundas oportunidades".​
Tengo hilo al respecto:

TIRO deportivo con arma corta y larga DESDE CERO Y PARA TODOS LOS BOLSILLOS. Ahorre (SÍ, AHORRE) con este bonito deporte

Disparar no es un simple Hobby: Es una actividad _Contracultural_ del más profundo significado Filosófico y Estético, como revela esta página...

How To Fire A Rifle | The Art Of Manliness

...o el "Culto" Suizo al tiro como Deporte Nacional...







...Suiza a fin de cuentas se basa en el mito de Guillermo Tell, que era...un tirador (de ballesta pero tirador).

SUIZAdas: "Der totale Widerstand", RESISTENCIA TOTAL. Manual Ejército Suizo para Guerrillero civil contra invasión total

Un buen tirador es una persona mejor: Con Disciplina, Concentración, Respeto total por las Normas de seguridad y por las Leyes y profundos conocimientos prácticos sobre innumerables disciplinas.

No les invito a que se _armen_ (esa es otra cuestión). Les invito a que _aprendan a disparar_, lo cual se puede hacer por muy poco dinero, en su casa y sin licencias (excepto la Tarjeta de Armas que dan en el Ayuntamiento a las armas de aire tras comprarlas).

No hay absolutamente ninguna excusa para que NO se gasten ustedes unos ridículos 125€ por una Weihrauch HW40...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz-bcjoH34Y

...o unos 280€ en una clásica (lleva produciéndose ininterrumpidamente desde 1951) carabina HW35:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us4pQtrLHo8

Son armas de cero gasto en mantenimiento (duran toda la vida) y cero gasto en consumibles (balines aparte). La calidad general y -muy importante- el gatillo está a años luz por encima de las armas Gamo que pueden encontrar usualmente en las armerías españolas.

Por muy poco dinero ya puede usted aprender a disparar en su propia casa. No hay excusa para NO hacerlo. Un "Kit" completo de 2 Armas (corta y larga, son 2 mundos diferentes) + cazabalines + balines + gafas de protección cuesta _menos_ que una TV de gama media.

Si puede comprarse armas mejores (nivel Olímpico, Feinwerkbau de resorte, por ejemplo) miel sobre hojuelas, yo doy ideas para armas precisas, económicas, robustas y fáciles de comprar. En el mercado de segunda mano hay auténticos chollos (mi Feinwerkbau 65 de 1986 me costó 280€, una pistola que heredarán mis nietos y que siempre tirará mejor que yo), pero hay que saber qué se compra y estar atento a oportunidades únicas. No es tan sencillo como encargar las 2 armas Weihrauch reseñadas en una armería.

Tengo hilo sobre el tiro:

TIRO deportivo con arma corta y larga DESDE CERO Y PARA TODOS LOS BOLSILLOS. Ahorre (SÍ, AHORRE) con este bonito deporte​
*MARCHAS POR EL MONTE*

Ejercicio funcional de fondo físico.

Excelente actividad para el espíritu.

Combínelo con orienteering y tiene una excelente preparación pre-militar como la que en antaño daban todos los países mínimamente bien organizados...













El anterior Jefe del Estado y "héroe demócrata" del 23-F en tiempos en los cuales aún no era _*políticamente incorrectísimo*_ salir al monte con uniformes con el escudo de España y enseñar a chicos y chicas a vivir en el campo y a tirar con carabinas de Aire Comprimido (sí, *en la OJE chicos y chicas tiraban con aire comprimido* primero y con fuego anular después). *Esto era lo normal en España hasta principios de los años 1980*. El PSOE terminó con todo esto y lo cambió por _"y el que no esté colocado que se coloque"_ de Tierno Galván.

*En otro tiempo* los estados bien organizados consideraban adecuado instruir a sus habitantes en survivalismo básico y manejo de armas. Era una excelente política por si las cosas se torcían en el futuro:







_*FDJ*_. Juventudes de la Alemania Comunista.

Esto era correcto...aunque lo hiciese una dictadura comunista.​
Esto era lo correcto y lo lógico. Antaño:







https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Henry_Lee​
El Estado actualmente ha renunciado a dar este tipo de formación y la ha cambiado por _*"Formación de Género"*_, _*"Sensibilidad Multicultural"*_, Batukadas y demás nuevos espejitos y cuentas de colores del Marxismo Cultural del Siglo XXI.

Queda por lo tanto en manos del individuo consciente el darse la *formación básica que el Estado ya no le da. Casi es mejor. Uno ya se forma porque quiere*, no porque le obliguen. Y además uno ya se forma no para ser Carne de Cañón de tal o cual causa...







...sino por pura Autonomía Personal, sin "servicio" a ninguna Ideología impuesta.​
En España es ilegal salir de marcha y disparar, aún con un arma de airsoft o aire comprimido, así que fórmese por separado como tirador y como montañero. La única forma legal que conozco de marchar y disparar es en una partida de Airsoft "de las serias" (_Mil-Sim_ del serio) en la cual se ha arreglado legalmente un campo de juego tan grande que permite moverse por el campo con las réplicas y poder dispararlas después. 







El Mil-Sim es el sucedáneo de la Mili que el Estado ya no da.

El Mil-Sim permite salir a la naturaleza, divertirse y hacer ejercicio.

El Mil-Sim es profundamente _contracultural_.

El Mil-Sim permite adquirir excelentes habilidades _prepper_ de orientación y _basic fieldcraft_.​
No se trata en absoluto de convertirse en un proto-Soldado o proto-Miliciano. El Mil-Sim además NO DA técnicamente para eso: El alcance de las réplicas es mínimo y sólo simulan CQB con armas ligeras. 

Se trata simplemente de tener unas habilidades ultra-básicas de supervivencia en caso de catástrofe o de disolución total del orden social. Y de divertirse y hacer ejercicio en la Naturaleza entre amigos con la actividad más _contracultural_ posible.

_*A es A*_. 

* Las catástrofes suceden. Uno puede necesitar moverse por el monte y -dependiendo de país y clase de emergencia- incluso cazar o defenderse de animales. 

* Las sociedades no son eternas. Uno ha de estar preparado también para una eventual disolución catastrófica del orden social. Ya les he dicho que el Objetivismo Oscuro es -también- _*Objetivismo para el Mad Max*_....*por más que el Objetivismo Oscuro aconseje ELUDIR LOS CONFLICTOS (siguiente post) es prudente tener una formación básica para aftontarlos*.​
*COMPRE E INSTALE INDEPENDENCIA ENERGÉTICA:*

Compre (según su circunstancia y posibilidades) linternas a manubrio, radios a manubrio, paneles fotovoltáicos y un generador eólico.

Puede empezar por algo tan sencillo como un Kit fotovoltáico Xunzel:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXi9TyFh-IQ

http://www.xunzel.com/cast/

Desde 150€ en Leroy Merlin. Todo incluido en el Kit. Mientras que no lo conecte a la red (no está pensado para ello) no hay problema legal alguno. Puede usted comenzar a crear una modesta "red de emergencias" en su casa, con unas pocas bombillas led y un enchufe para recargar baterías.

¿Por qué comprar esto?

* No es (sólo) por ahorrar.

* No es (sólo) por jorobar a las eléctricas.

* NO es (sólo) por Ecología.​
Es (también) por los PRINCIPIOS OBOSC DE AUTONOMÍA Y RESILIENCIA: 

* Si usted genera al menos _algo_ de su electricidad, usted es más AUTÓNOMO. 

* Si usted tiene _algún_ tipo (por modesto que sea) de capacidad de generación de electricidad en caso de corte de la luz, usted es más RESILIENTE.​
Tener _algo_ de capacidad de generar electricidad es un tema moral y filosófico.​
*ALMACENE COMIDA AL MENOS PARA 3 MESES*

Los Mormones tienen el sabio principio de almacenar comida para 1 año para toda su familia, con un sofisticado algoritmo de rotación.

En Suiza hay costumbre de almacenar comida en el Búnker. Sí,* en Suiza por ley y desde los años 1960 todo Suizo tiene plaza en un Búnker NBQ de nivel militar*.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0gpYYpZpzU

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTc5O0bLhNU

_Todos_ deberíamos hacer lo que hacen los suizos, pero sólo ellos (parece) son lo suficientemente inteligentes y disciplinados.

En Suiza es altamente improbable que hay disturbios o pánico en caso de catástrofe, ya que cada hogar Suizo tiene refugio, comida y armas.

LA SOCIEDAD SUIZA ES ALTAMENTE RESILIENTE. En el resto del mundo estamos _*"A 3 comidas de la barbarie"*_ (se dice que cuando al ser humano se le obliga a saltarse 3 comidas, surge la bestia que lleva dentro)​
Puede empezar usted por algo más sencillo: Almacene comida no perecedera en un armario destinado a tal fin: Latas de conservas, cereales procesado consumibles inmediatamente (sin necesidad de calor para cocinarlos), aceite y algunos condimentos duraderos.

Rote el almacén de tal forma que las latas más "viejas" salgan a la cocina para ser consumidas y las que las sustituyen entren, en un esquema FIFO (First In First Out). 

Es como tener un pequeño "supermercado" en casa. Una lata que caduca en 4 o 5 años es perfectamente indiferente consumirla 1 año "vieja".

Si algún día hubiese un desastre tiene usted comida para 3 meses. Puede usted quedarse en su casa esperando acontecimientos. ha ganado usted AUTONOMÍA y RESILIENCIA.​
*CULTIVE ALGO COMESTIBLE*

Lo que sea: Desde una tomatera y perejil en una maceta en el balcón a un jardín ornamental reconvertido en pequeña huerta.

Ganará usted AUTONOMÍA y RESILIENCIA.

Una Sociedad donde todo el mundo tuviera su _Victory Garden_...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-8OeLPDwrA

...no ofrecería excusa alguna a los que asaltan supermercados _"por hambre"_.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_HBHXZCYZE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=czfaSX4wm3M

*** Los *Irracionales* asaltan y saquean, ayudando a que haya conflictos y violencia..

*** Los *Racionales* debemos crear y producir.

Es una cuestión _moral_ el cultivar _algo_ comestible.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*ADQUIERA LA "CAJA DE HERRAMIENTAS DEL PENSADOR INDEPENDIENTE" DE CARL SAGAN*

A desarrollar





*NI LOBOS NO CORDEROS. LO (PARA) MILITAR COMO ESTILO DE VIDA*

** El que se prepara para un incendio (con extintores, mantas ignífugas, detectores de humos...) normalmente no desea el incendio. Desea evitarlo.

* El que se prepara para la violencia (con preparedness, artes marciales, linterna táctica, spray de OC...) normalmente TAMPOCO desea la violencia. Desea evitarla.*

Tildar de "violento" al que se prepara para DEFENDERSE es tan estúpido como tildar de "pirómano" al que instala detectores de humos y extintores en su casa.​
Me interesa la cuestión sociológica de la Cultura Para-Militar.

Me interesa tanto que he adquirido y "devorado" este interesantísimo (aunque _muy_ crítico) análisis sociológico:







warrior dreams gibson - Buscar con Google

El autor (muy conocido por su previo "Tecnoguerra" sobre la Guerra de Vietnam) analiza la Subcultura Paramilitar como una reacción de hombres que se sienten traicionados por su país tras la Guerra de Vietnam y se refugian en una sub-cultura de Militarismo para Civiles.

Es muy fácil criticar y reírse de los "Guerreros de pacotilla" de la cultura para-militar:







Gibson hace un gran trabajo analizando los aspectos más ridículos y patológicos (que los hay, y muchos) de la sub-cultura Para Militar. Lo que pasa es que Gibson es un progre a quien horroriza su objeto de estudio.

*Yo aquí ahora voy a REIVINDICAR lo paramilitar bin entendido como estilo de vida* para el Objetivista Oscuro.

*Lo paramilitar es mejor que lo Militar*, no peor como comúnmente se piensa.

Es mejor porque lo paramilitar tiene lo BUENO de lo militar (la _potencialidad_ Aristotélica de poder defenderse y moverse autónomamente por el terreno) *sin lo MALO* (el imperativo de obedecer órdenes que _pueden y suelen_ ser inmorales porque violan derechos ajenos).

El Paramilitar tiene las habilidades básicas de lo Militar pero conserva su Autonomía Moral personal.

Por lo tanto es bueno adquirir habilidades militares básicas (suponen una potencialidad aristotélica extra en el repertorio personal de uno) pero manteniéndose fuera de las estructuras militares (que pueden mandar a uno a invadir Polonia en 1939 o a bombardear Irak en 1991 o 2003).

*Teoría y elogio de lo PARAMILITAR*

* Lo MILITAR son capacidades extra (defensa, movilidad...) pero al precio de la obediencia total a los mandos y de tener que jugarse la vida en guerras altamente cuestionables en la mayor parte de los casos.

* Lo CIVIL son INcapacidades generales (defensa, movilidad...) que "compran" la (muchas veces ilusoria) "libertad" del civil para hacer lo que quiera.

* Lo PARAMILITAR auna lo mejor de ambos mundos: La libertad del civil con las potencialidades del militar.​
El Objetivista Oscuro renuncia a ser un *Cordero* al adquirir habilidades militares (y de autodefensa básica en tiempo de paz), pero renuncia también a ser un *Lobo* al mantenerse alejado de estructuras militares que puedan ordenarle actos militares inmorales.

Lo paramilitar es el equilibrio perfecto _*Ni lobos ni corderos*_.

*OBOSC presenta una TERCERA VÍA: Ni Pacifismo ni Militarismo:*

Give peace a chance - Démosle una oportunidad a la paz. Paz Ahora - Peace Now. - YouTube​
_Ambos_ bandos están equivocados.

* Los soldados de la foto estaban equivocados porque formaban parte de una organización que despilfarró el dinero del contribuyente en países que ni le iban ni le venían, malgastó la vida de sus soldados (muchos encima conscriptos) y violó los derechos de los Vietnamitas.

* La perrofluta de la flor estaba equivocada porque _*"vivir es defenderse"*_. Si no eres capaz de defenderte no eres capaz de "vivir" en el sentido estricto del término.

* El justo medio es adquirir habilidades defensivas pero sin integrarse en ningún ejército...a no ser que sea un Ejército como el Suizo: 200 años de neutralidad fuertemente armada:

A Look Inside Swiss Militias - YouTube

SUIZAdas: "Der totale Widerstand", RESISTENCIA TOTAL. Manual Ejército Suizo para Guerrillero civil contra invasión total

Suiza: Ni Pacifistas ni militaristas.

El justo medio hecho país.​
Frase de Ayn Rand:

_*Toda sociedad totalmente pacifista quedaría a merced del primer bruto que desease usar la fuerza para conseguir cualquier fin. Nadie se le opondría y podría hacer todo el mal que quisiese.*_​
Frase de Orwell:







_*El Pacifismo es objetivamente pro-fascista.*_​
*OBOSC ACONSEJA ELUDIR LOS CONFLICTOS SIEMPRE QUE SEA POSIBLE*

Puede parecer contradictorio con todo lo dicho hasta ahora. No lo es en absoluto. El Objetivista Oscuro practica el _*Si vis pacem para bellum*_ (pero _de verdad_, no el Romano) a nivel personal.

La Violencia es una _*Ultima Ratio*_ a la cual el Objetivista Oscuro debe recurrir cuando no le queda ningún otro remedio ni escapatoria.

El motivo es muy sencillo: A es A. Las cosas son como son. Los irracionales son aplastante mayoría, desgraciadamente.

El Objetivista Oscuro se ve a sí mismo como un _*Portador de la Antorcha*_ de la racionalidad:







Sabiéndose el Objetivista Oscuro raro, valioso y una minoría ínfima, jamás se arrojará a las luchas históricas y callejeras de los Irracionales (que son casi todos los seres humanos).

El Objetivista Oscuro jamás se jugará la vida si puede evitarlo. Y tengan bien presente que _cualquier_ intercambio violento "de calle" supone jugarse la vida.

El Objetivista Oscuro sigue la máxima de Sun Tzu:





Todo Objetivista Oscuro debería conocer a Sun Tzu:

Sun Tzu Arte d ela Guerra - Buscar con Google

*Si uno puede eludir una confrontación, es completamente irracional no hacerlo*.

No hay nada que ganar en luchas callejeras (reales o simbólicas, A TODOS LOS NIVELES, desde una discusión callejera a un guerra abierta), ergo lo más sabio es eludirlas. Unos ejemplos:

* Si hay cuestadores de "ONG"s pidiendo dinero no discuta con ellos explicándoles que trabajan para una organización dañina. Antes bien NO LES DIGA NADA y siga andando. Es mejor ni empezar a discutir con ellos.

* Si hay una manifestación de un grupo abiertamente irracional, es gran necedad ir a provocarles. SPOILEada extensa galería de ejemplos de lo que NO hay que hacer:



Spoiler



Hombre muestra su pene a mujeres en marcha feminista - YouTube



2plx2 dijo:


> Bueeeeeno, vaya pantomima. El tiempo justo para sacar la fotito y ya.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fcBmWAk8v-k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJMDPn23iL0

Zugasti jamás debió haber dado conversación a esta chiflada.



* Si hay una agresión callejera a un desconocido, es gran necedad 
intervenir: El deterioro de la seguridad pública es consecuencia directa de políticas irracionales. Es gran necedad ponerse uno a sí mismo como "escudo humano" entre las decisiones irracionales de la mayoría y sus consecuencias. Los expliqué en un hilo sobre el "Vigilantismo":

Sociedad: Por qué las "PATRULLAS CIUDADANAS" son CONTRAPRODUCENTES (peor que inútiles). APORTO ALTERNATIVA 1.000.000 d veces mejor​
* Si uno mismo es asaltado, la primera y mejor defensa (de ser posible) es siempre el _*Nike-Jutsu*_, esto es, salir corriendo. Uno no tiene nada que "ganar" lchando en una pelea callejera. La mayor "victoria" posible es volver al _status quo ante_ de la propia vida sin "pelea" alguna.

* Si se deteriora la seguridad pública hasta extremos insoportables (caso de Venezuela o Méjico, por ejemplo), lo sensato es marcharse a otro país, no quedarse jugándose la vida en "autodefensas":











* Si hay una Guerra, lo sensato es marcharse a otro país.

*Irracionales:*







Homenaje a la División Azul. Aquellos voluntarios si fueron verdaderos héroes. - YouTube

Informe semanal - La Guerra Civil Brigadistas, la memoria antifascista - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av9ByiSuK44

Su dolor y su muerte fue inútil.

*** Los "republicanos" perdieron la guerra.

*** Los "nacionales" perdieron la paz.

Todo perfectamente inútil.​
*Racionales:*







*Dalí*. No volvió a España cuando estalló la Guerra Civil. Cuando estalló la Guerra Mundial emigró a los seguros y confortables Estados Unidos.







*Ortega*. Huyó de la España "republicana" cuando pudo. Estuvieron a punto de matarle los "republicanos", pese a que fue uno de los fundadores de la "República". Pasó la Segunda Guerra Mundial en América, donde no llegó el conflicto.







*Salvador de Madariaga*. Servidor de la "República". No volvió a España al estallar la guerra.

Los 3 se ahorraron los peligros y sinsabores de todas las guerras, incluida después la Segunda Gurrea Mundial.

Practicaron las virtudes OBOSC de la *Movilidad* y la *Elusión de conflictos*.​​
Las Contramanifestaciones, las discusiones callejeras con desconocidos, el _"Vigilantismo"_ (los _"Batmanes"_), las "jornadas de lucha" anti-tal o contra-cual son totalmente irracionales según el Objetivismo Oscuro.

En caso de guerra o deterioro serio del orden público lo racional es LARGARSE, no quedarse a luchar por ninguna "causa" irracional y que será barrida en el siguiente cambio de viento de la Historia.​
*EL EJEMPLO EYSENCK*

Uno de los casos más fascinantes de ELUSIÓN DE CONFLICTOS es el psicólogo Hans Eysenck.

Nacido en Alemania en 1916, estaba "predeterminado" para ser carne de cañón para el Nacional Socialismo.

Pero no, al jovencísimo Eysenck le pareció tan aborrecible el Nazismo que abandonó Alemania en los años 30 y se fue a vivir a UK, donde pasó el resto de su vida:

_*Eysenck was born in Berlin [en 1916], Germany. His mother was Silesian-born film star Helga Molander, and his father, Eduard Anton Eysenck, was a nightclub entertainer who was once voted "handsomest man on the Baltic coast".[3] (pp. 8–11). Eysenck was brought up by his maternal grandmother (although his grandmother was a fervent Lutheran, after her death in a concentration camp, Eysenck ascertained that she apparently had come from a Jewish family).[3][4] (p. 80). An initial move to England in the 1930s became permanent because of his opposition to the Nazi party. "My hatred of Hitler and the Nazis, and all they stood for, was so overwhelming that no argument could counter it." (p. 40)[3] Because of his German citizenship, he was initially unable to gain employment, and was almost interned during the war.[5] He received his PhD in 1940 from University College London (UCL) working in the Department of Psychology under the supervision of Professor Sir Cyril Burt, with whom he had a tumultuous professional relationship throughout his working life.[3] (pp. 118–119).*_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Eysenck​
Si -digamos- la mitad de los alemanes se hubiesen fugado de Alemania como se fugó Eysenck, Hitler no hubiese tenido robots humanos suficientes como para destruir Europa en la guerra de 1939-1945.

*La II Guerra Mundial se hubiese podido evitar si hubiese habido unos cuantos millones de Eysencks* que hubiesen tenido la suficiente fibra moral como para ver el carácter aborrecible del Nazismo y haber previsto el desastre inevitable que traería.

Este distinguido "gentleman británico", el más grande psicólogo de la Historia...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN4Hod8Clv8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-HSiZUxTIk

...estaba "predestinado" por edad (23 años en 1939) y lugar de nacimiento (Berlín) a ser uno de los verdugos de Europa en la 2ª Guerra Mundial:







Eludió dañarse a sí mismo y dañar a los demás como soldado de Hitler PENSANDO POR SÍ MISMO, TOMANDO SUS DECISIONES MORALES (no colaboración con la barbarie Nacional Socialista) y ELUDIENDO EL CONFLICTO. Imitémosle.​
*EJEMPLO ISSAC ASIMOV*

Issac Asimov nació en 1920 en una minúscula aldea al sur de Moscú:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_Asimov#Biograf.C3.ADa

Por tiempo y por lugar, Asimov "debió" haber padecido el terror de Stalin y 2debió" haber sido muerto por los nazis que invadieron su _Oblast_.

En vez de eso, como sus padres fueron listos, Asimov disfrutó de una larga y próspera vida en Nueva York:​
*FRITZ LANG*

A Fritz Lang los nazis le ofrecieron trabajar para ellos. Goebbels admiraba las palículas de Lang. Hubiera sido sencillísimo para Lang quedarse en la Alemania Nazi y "triunfar"...al menos en lso años en los cuales el nazismo parecía ir viento en popa.

Lang escogió huir de los nazis y empezar desde cero su carrera en USA:

_*Al finalizar El testamento del Dr. Mabuse en 1932, recibió la propuesta de Joseph Goebbels de hacerse cargo de la dirección de la UFA,2 pero Lang era del todo contrario a las ideas nazis (le explicó a Goebbels que aunque su madre era católica conversa, era realmente judía, a lo que Goebbels le replicó que "Nosotros decidimos quién es ario y quién no"2 ) así que esa misma noche huyó hacia Francia, dejando casi todo lo que tenía y a Thea von Harbou, con la que no convivía ya, la guionista de muchas películas de entonces y próxima a las ideas que dominaban Alemania en aquella época...

...Ya en Estados Unidos sus proyectos fueron rechazados y tardó dos años en hacer Furia (1936*_

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Lang​
Su integridad moral y su movilidad ahorraron a Lang los horrores del nazismo y de la 2ª Guerra Mundial.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=alftgT5kTiw

El Vienés maestro absoluto del expresionismo alemán se ahorró horrores sin cuento practicando la virtud de la MOVILIDAD y viajando a USA sin cometer el error de mirar atrás, como la *Mujer de Lot* _(vide infra)_.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*OBOSC DESACONSEJA LOS PACKAGE DEALS (COMPRAS EN LOTE) INTELECTUALES*







Las "ventas en lote" intelectuales ya fueron denunciadas por Ayn Rand.

Unos ejemplos:

* Si está usted (como yo) a favor de que las mujeres tengan los mismos derechos que los hombres, los progres intentan además que compre el en el lote la mercancía averiada de la *agenda de "género"*.

* Si está usted (como yo) a favor de que los y las homosexuales tengan los mismos derechos que los y las heterosexuales, los progres intentan además que compre en el lote la mercancía averiada de la *"agenda gay"*.​
Para colmo lo que hay en el "Lote" cambia sin explicaciones.

Por ejemplo hace 50 años los comunistas consideraban que la homosexualidad era una "degeneración burguesa". la película "el diputado" trata precisamente de un diputado del PCE que es chantajeado porque sería expulsado del partido Comunista si se supiese que es homosexual:

EL DIPUTADO (ELOY DE LA IGLESIA 1978) - YouTube

El diputado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Actualmente (y sin explicación alguna, al estilo Orwelliano *Oceanía nunca ha estado en guerra con Eurasia*) es justo al revés: Si es usted comunista _tiene_ usted ("Lote ideológico") que simpatizar con lo "gay".

desfile orgullo gay madrid chueca 2009 09 carroza IZQUIERDA UNIDA - YouTube

orgullo gay madrid,carroza IU - YouTube

El _package deal_ ideológico comunista hasta los años 1970 incluía despreciar a los homosexuales como "degenerados", o -todo lo más- tener "comprensión" con sus "vicios".

El _package deal_ ideológico comunista del siglo XXI incluye las tangas de cuero tojo, las cadenas y los poppers, así como la "bandera gay" con copyright de un millonario USA, a mayor apoteosis de contradicciones.

Otro ejemplo de _Package Deal_ ideológico: Hasta 1989 ningún "progresista" se permitía decir nada contra el sistema de fronteras del Bloque Socialista, que incluía desde el Muro de Berlín...

El Muro de Berlin: La verdad oculta - YouTube

....a la pistola-robot SM-70 de la RDA...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KJbv1Ra2ls

...un invento diabólico para MATAR AUTOMÁTICAMENTE a quienes intentasen huír del "paraíso comunista".

Esta galería de horrores se "justificaba" llamando al Muro "Muro de protección antifascista". Como era "antifascista" era incriticable, y fin del asunto.

La misma _scene_ social progre que callaba ante las pistolas automáticas de la Alemania Comunista hoy critica las _*"inhumanidad" de las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla*_ o -simplemente- pide _*"fronteras abiertas"*_.

El _package deal_ ideológico de ser progre en los 80 implicaba callar antre el Muro de Berlín (que era para evitar la huída de los "ciudadanos" presos). Hoy incluye las "fronteras abiertas". Nadie ve la contradicción porque NADIE PIENSA, antes bien TODOS COMPRAN EL PACKAGE DEAL del momento sin hacer preguntas.​
Otro ejemplo: Newton es apreciado como gran científico, pero poca gente sabe que se dedicó sa abstrusas investigaciones esotéricas sobre el Templo de Salomón:

Secret Life of Isaac Newton (HD) - Full Documentary - YouTube

A nadie se le ocurre despreciar el Cálculo Diferencial porque quien lo inventó era un "chiflado" del Ocultismo.

Tampoco nadie "compra" Ocultismo porque acepte el Cálculo diferencial.

*En todo "paquete" ideológico desenvuélkvalo, analícelo artículo por artículo y quédese sólo con lo que le parezca racional y acorde con los hechos.*

Me aplico también el cuento: No "compren" el Objetivismo Oscuro en su conjunto porque yo pretenda vendérselo. _*Vean la realidad con sus propios ojos*_ (frase de Ayn Rand) y "compren" sólo lo que les convenza.​
*OBOSC ACONSEJA CAMUFLARSE*

Los soldados se camuflan para evitar que los vean y los maten:







Sí, es un soldado _Suizo_.

Es _intencional_ que sea Suizo precisamente.​
Igualmente el Objetivista Oscuro se sabe rodeado de Irracionalidad y por lo tanto se camufla para no llamar la atención de los Irracionales.

Ir así por la calle...

















...es anatema para el Objetivismo Oscuro, ya que supone una Evasión del hecho de que hay personas irracionales que pueden agredirle por llevar símbolos que les "ofenden".

España es un país tan enfermo que la ostentación de símbolos nacionales o regionales suscita odios cainitas:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejF1LPpqDGs​
Es absurdo, inútil y una invitación gratuita a conflictos de fin imprevisible el mostrar símbolos de cualquier tipo. Evítelo.​
*OBOSC ACONSEJA ACTIVIDADES DE PROPÓSITO DUAL*

Al escoger hobbys, favorezca los que sean de uso dual. Ganará Autonomía, Resiliencia y Movilidad.

Jugar el *Tenis* NO es de uso dual. Sólo es deporte.

Las *Artes Marciales* SÍ son de uso dual.- Son Deporte + Autodefensa.​
*Cultivar flores* NO es de uso dual. Sólo es un hobby.

*Cultivar verduras* SÍ es de uso dual. Es un hobby y una habilidad Prepper.​
*Jugar al Golf* NO es de uso dual. Es un hobby sin más.

*Cazar* SÍ es de uso dual. Es una habilidad Prepper.​
*Correr Maratones* NO es de uso dual. Sólo es castigar la Fisiología y la Anatomía.

*Correr explosivamente* en carreras cortas SÍ es de uso dual. Permite huír mejor de una agresión.​
El *Fútbol* NO es de uso dual. Es un deporte creado en una Logia Masónica para entretener y enardecer vacuamente al populacho.

El *Orienteering de montaña* SÍ es de uso dual. Uno aprende a moverse por el monte y a huir de un país en guerra si se cierran las fronteras.​
Jugar al *Tetris*, al *Candy Crush*, o incluso al Call of Duty NO es de uso dual. Sólo son juegos.

Jugar al *ARMA 3*...

TENSIÓN CONSTANTE!! - Arma 3 Wasteland con SrSerpiente - YouTube

...o al *ARMA* o al *Operation Flashpoint* (ojo, sólo los OF creados por Bohemia Interactive) SÍ es de uso dual: Uno internaliza nociones de cómo moverse y como no moverse por un campo de batalla.

La serie OF/ARMA son los juegos de guerra First Person Shooter más realistas que existen. Dedíqueles unas horas antes de su primera partida de Airsoft y jugará mucho mejor.

Incluso el vetusto OF (2001) sigue siendo perfectamente válido, y se juega con Hardware que se obtiene casi gratis:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjdCWCjb_Lw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujS4wJ0RUcY

La banda sonora es ARTE. Por sí sola ya vale el precio del juego:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=huThukXpzPA

Excelente, excelente banda sonora. Es increíble todo el talento que hay metido en este juego, aún perfectamente jugable y útil 15 años después de su creación.

Si tiene que jugar a algo, juegue a ARMA o a OF (sólo si pone "Bohemian Interactive"). Algún día (ojalá no) podría serle útil.

¿Juega a Airsoft en plan "serio"? Jugar a OF/ARMA le enseñará a coger buenos hábitos Airsofteros, hábitos _realistas_.​
*Jugar a la Petanca* NO es de uso dual. Sólo es un pasatiempo.

El *Airsoft* SÍ es de uso dual: Uno aprende _*Basic Fieldcraft*_ y de paso ve lo extremadamente fácil que es que te "Maten" en una guerra, haciendo del Airsoftero uno de los seres más renuentes a ir a una guerra "de verdad".







Felices por ir a la guerra.

Claro: Nunca han jugado a Airsoft.​
Lo mismo que el Karateka evitará pelearse más que la persona sin experiencia alguna de pelea, el Airsoftero evitará todo lo posible verse envuelto en una guerra de verdad.

La violencia "deportivizada" es una excelente VACUNA contra la violencia real.

Precisamente la falta de Violencia Deportivizada lleva a los Progres a tener *fantasías de violencia* realmente absurdas:



















MUJERES SIN FRONTERAS....Y sin bozal: VUELVE LIBRE...PORQUE ES NECESARIA LA AUTODEFENSA FEMINISTA..







Mala Hembra, autodefensa







Las patológicas fantasías violentas progres vienen -a mi juicio- de su nula experiencia de violencia real.

La violencia real _duele_. Quienes la "probamos" deportivizada y civilizada (vía deporte de contacto o airsoft) no fantaseamos con ella. De vez en cuando uno se lleva un "recuerdo" (una lesión) del tatami, que duele durante días o semanas...y esto en un entorno controlado, con protecciones y entre compañeros. Quien tiene tal experiencia no recurrirá a la fuerza en una situación "de calle" a no ser que no le quede otro remedio.

Dicen que quienes tratan con más reverencial respeto a las armas son los cazadores, porque son quienes ven los efectos destructores que tienen sobre los seres vivos. Unos cazadores (o unos airsofteros) no tendrán entusiasmo alguno por ir a tomar el Alcazar de Toledo en 1936. Los progres sí tuvieron tal entusiasmo e iban _*"a pegar unos tiros al Alcazar"*_ como quien va de picnic:

























Sólo va a la Guerra con este entusiasmo quien no tiene ni la menor idea de qué es la violencia y qué hace a los seres humanos.

Los que hemos probado un _sabor_ de Violencia procuramos evitarla siempre que nos sea posible.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

Sigo el esquema constructivo del Objetivismo:

Metafísica -> Epistemología -> Ética Política Estética







*METAFÍSICA OBOSC*

Objetivismo a secas:

El Universo es "Benevolente" (premisa del "Universo Benevolente") y es totalmente cognoscible por medios racionales y sensoriales.​
Objetivismo Oscuro:

El Universo es un _*Campo de Minas*_ que exige ir siempre con el "detector de minas" por delante.​
*EPISTEMOLOGÍA OBOSC*

El Universo es tan complicado y los seres humanos somos tan limitados que es arrogante y temerario el creer que _*"se sabe todo lo básico sobre el mundo"*_.

El Objetivista Oscuro sabe que algunos fenómenos son de muy difícil explicación convencional y que ciertas teorías (los Arcontes de *Salvador Freixedo*) es prudente _considerarlas_ pese a la mala calidad de las pruebas aportadas.

El Objetivista Oscuro sabe que a veces hay que pensar el Mundo con información incompleta, y que hay "mapas del mundo" que se pueden aceptar con grados probabilidad variables, como Mapas Renacentistas inciertos, erróneos pero con posible núcleos de verdad:







El mapa está "mal", está construido sobre información incompleta y errónea...pero es mejor que nada.​
_*STUDY THE PAST*_







_*Quien no estudia lo que pasó antes de su nacimiento permanecerá un niño toda su vida.*_

Los seres humanos llevamos siglos repitiendo exactamente los mismos errores.

* La Burbuja Inmobiliaria Española que reventó en 2007. Repetición de la Burbuja Japonesa de los años 1980.

* La hiperinflación Venezolana Chavista. Repetición de la hiperinflación de Weimar.

* La catástrofe del III Reich en la 2ª G.M. al intentar la locura de hacer la guerra a todos en 2 frentes. Repetición de la catástrofe del II Reich en la 1ª G.M....al hacer la guerra a todos en 2 frentes. Hitler repitió como un sonámbulo los mismos errores básicos de la 1º Guerra Mundial, desoyendo al general alemán que dijo en su lecho de muerte _*"evitad los 2 frentes a toda costa"*_.​
Estudiar Historia es la clave para no volver a repetir los errores del pasado.

Como dice Ortega...

Ortega y Gasset. Grabación. - YouTube

_*La Historia es hoy para Europa la primera condición de su posible saneamiento y resurgir porque cada cual sólo puede tener sus propias virtudes y no las del prójimo.

Europa es vieja. No puede tener, no puede aspirar a tener las virtudes de los jóvenes. Su virtud es el ser vieja, es decir, el tener una larga memoria, una larga historia. Los problemas de su vida se dan en altitudes de complicación que exigen también soluciones muy complicadas y éstas sólo puede proporcionarlas la Historia, de otro modo habría un anacronismo entre la complejidad de sus problemas y la simplicidad juvenil y sin memoria que quisiera dar a sus soluciones. Europa tiene que aprender en la Historia no hallando en ella una norma de lo que puede hacer, la Historia no prevé el futuro, sino que tiene que aprender a evitar lo que no hay que hacer. Por tanto ha de renacer siempre de sí misma, evitando el pasado. Para esto nos sirve la Historia, para libertarnos de lo que fue. Porque el pasado es un revenant y si no se le domi*na con la memoria, refrescándolo, él vuelve siempre contra nosotros y acaba por estrangularnos.

Ésta es mi fe, éste es mi entusiasmo por la Historia, y me complace vivamente, y siempre ha sido para mí un gran fervor español el ver que en este lugar se condensa la atención sobre el pasado, se pasa sobre el pasado, que es la manera de hacerlo fecundo, como se pasa sobre la vieja tierra con el arado, e hiriéndole con el surco se le fructifica.*_​
...esta vez Ortega tiene razón.

Digo _tiene_ porque la grabación es de los años 1930, pero sigue teniendo exactamente la misma validez hoy.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

A = A. El Mundo en ruinas progre es lo que es, no podemos cambiarlo. Aceptarlo es aceptar la realidad. Los irracionales son como la vejez, las moscas o los impactos de asteroide. es malgastar energías emocionales y mentales lamentarse por las desgracias que trae su existencia. SON, y por lo tanto forman parte de la realidad...de hecho _SON la realidad_, ya que son mayoría aplastante.

Absolutismo de los medios de defensa. Si puede usted correr a 30 Km/h para huir de una agresión, asestar un puñatazo o patada defensiva demoledor si no le queda más remedio o deslumbrar al agresor con una linterna de 3000 lumens, eso es un ABSOLUTO en un mundo de relativismo y falta de certezas. Hay una paz moral en saber que uno lleva encima ABSOLUTOS en forma de habilidades, capacidades u objetos absolutamente capaces de hacer su función.

El absoluto de las medidas que uno tome para protegerse/cuidarse está metafóricamente muy bien presentando en el _*ENIGMA DEL ACERO*_:

Conan el Barbaro, el secreto del acero - YouTube

Uno no puede confiar en la racionalidad de los demás conductores...pero sí puede confiar en el ESP y las 5* de su coche.

Uno no puede confiar en el Fiat Money...pero sí en los bienes tangibles con valor intrínseco.

Uno no puede confiar en la seguridad ciudadana...pero sí en llevar un calzado apto para salir por patas y un sr`pray de defensa personal. 

Lo concreto es absoluto, y eso es un valor en el cual se puede confiar en un mundo irracional.​
Si muere usted por culpa de los progres, es porque A = A, porque la realidad es así. Es absurdo lamentarse por una posible muerte temprana causada por la Realidad. es no aceptar la realidad.

Las "Injusticias" NO EXISTEN.

La "Injusticia" de que -digamos- auno lo asalten y lo maten en Madrid unos pandilleros centroamericanos NO EXISTE.

El mero acto de vivir en Madrid y salir a la calle implica que uno ACEPTA la posibilidad de ser muerto por pandilleros. ¿Qué motivo hay de lamentarse cuando riesgos conocidos y asumidos nos dañan?

Uno acepta por implicación todos los riesgos que corre. No hay "Injusticia" alguna si un Ñeta nos apuñala, un borracho nos atropella o un moro hace estallar un chaleco explosivo al lado nuestro.​
Principio de incertidumbre: La Realidad es complejísima. El mapa mental no es la realidad. Las catástrofes esperadas pueden no llegar jamás. Absurdo es lamentarse por ellas...y si llegan son la realidad A = A. Aceptar hasta una Guerra Nuclear es aceptar la Realidad.

Como dice Leonard Peikoff el Futuro depende de la voluntad de millones, y por lo tanto es impredecible por definición, para bien y para mal, por lo tanto lo racional es lanzarse al combate por la razón sin prestar excesiva atención a los resultados.

Dentro de 100 años la Humanidad podría decidir suicidarse. Uno no puede hacer nada al respecto. las especies desaparecen. A es A.

O podría convertirse en masa a la racionalidad y todos los miedos presenter revelarse inútiles.​
Servir a la Razón para un OBOSCista es como servir a Alá para un Musulmán. Es un absoluto por el que no debe importar morir si es necesario.

En un mundo de Irracionales CAMUFLARSE es la primera línea de defensa del OBOSCista.

Fantasear con un mundo sin irracionales es tan infantil como fantasear con un mundo sin muerte.

La preocupación no ha de ser evitar lo inevitabe, la ocupaciòn ha de ser prepararse con habilidades y precauciones por si llega. ¿Te preocupa que te entren en casa? Ocúpate instalando otro cerrojo.

Asumir que A = A libera de la angustia. Sea lo que sea será la realidad, y por lo tanto hay que aceptarla. es como aceptar la Voluntad de Alá para un Musulmán.







_*Fatalismo*_ (A es A) y _*Determinación*_ (_Hacer lo que hay que hacer_ Ortegiano) Musulmanes. Esas son las virtudes del OBOSCista. _Hoping for the best but expecting the worst_.

Si la Filosofía y la racionalidad llegasen incluso a desaparecer del mundo y ser destruidas por una humanidad degenerada...

Time Machine - Books - YouTube

...ello significaría que la razón (por A = A) es incompatible con el ser humano, y sería algo a aceptar lo mismo que aceptas la vejez o que haga calor en verano.

Más aún: La fidelidad a la razón debería ser superior a la difelidad al ser humano. Si el ser humano se revelase intrínsecamente enemigo d ela razón, uno debería repudiar a su propia especia, como Willy el de "V" se pasa al bando humano:







Si la Humanidad destruyese la herencia racional, uno habría de repudiar a la Humanidad, no a la razón.

Un Universo sin Razón SERÍA, y por SER existiría. Hay que aceptar su posibilidad como uno acepta las Supernovas.

Llegar a esto...







...es desagradable, pero es LO MEJOR que un ser racional puede hacer.







Caído luchando contra los irracionales. Una BUENA MUERTE, una muerte deseable a una muerte por accidente idiota o por cobardía frente al peligro.







Concéntrate en defenderte perfectamente, mejor con camuflaje que huyendo. Mejor huyendo que peleando. Peleando si no queda más remedio. Y hazlo con delectación en tu maestría al defenderte, no con aprensión.

Y si uno muere combatiendo hormigas...







...es porque A = A, las hormigas han demostrado ser más fuertes que uno.

*ÉTICA OBOSC*

¿Por qué llamo "Religión" al Objetivismo Oscuro?

Para recuperar el término del "secuestro" que le han impuesto los creyentes en Dios.

_*La primera interpretación relacionada con el culto es la del orador latino Cicerón que en su obra De natura deorum ofrece la siguiente etimología: «Quienes se interesan en todas las cosas relacionadas con el culto, las retoman atentamente y como que las releen, son llamados «religiosos» a partir de la relectura».14 Esta etimología —filológicamente más correcta— subraya la fidelidad a los deberes que la persona religiosa contrae con la divinidad y por tanto está más relacionada con la justicia.15

La otra etimología propuesta por Lactancio hace derivar la palabra «religión» del verbo latino religare: «Obligados por un vínculo de piedad a Dios estamos “religados”, de donde el mismo término “religión” tiene su origen, no —como fue propuesto por Cicerón— a partir de “releyendo”».16 Este segundo sentido resalta la relación de dependencia que «religa» al hombre con las potencias superiores de las cuales él se puede llegar a sentir dependiente y que le lleva a tributarles actos de culto.17

En su ensayo Del imperio romano, José Ortega y Gasset escribe «Cuando el hombre cree en algo, cuando algo le es incuestionable realidad, se hace religioso de ello. Religio no viene, como suele decirse, de religare, de estar atado el hombre a Dios. Como tantas veces, es el adjetivo quien nos conserva la significación original del sustantivo, y religiosus quería decir ‘escrupuloso’; por tanto, el que no se comporta a la ligera, sino cuidadosamente. Lo contrario de religión es negligencia, descuido, desentenderse, abandonarse. Frente a relego está nec-lego; religente (religiosus)18 se opone a negligente».19*_

El "religioso" es por tanto el cuidadoso, el que se re-liga a algo.

El Objetivista Oscuro se Re-liga a la Razón y se pone a su servicio en la Historia.

El Objetivista Oscuro es RELIGIOSO DE LA RAZÓN. 

Ya Ayn Rand advirtió del "secustro" que los creyentes en Dios habían hecho de términos como "espíritu", "fervor", "éxtasis", que había que recuperar para el uso no-creyente y filosófico.

Yo voy más allá: Yo recupero la misma palabra Religión del secuestro al que la tienen sometida los creyentes en deidades y la recupero para la Filosofía.

Religión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
*POLÍTICA OBOSC*

El Objetivismo Oficial se ha permitido el recomendar candidatos (Republicanos) en las elecciones USA:

Presidential Elections: the Ayn Rand Institute 1984 to 2000

En un asombroso DOBLEPENSAR Leonard Peikoff (el "heredero intelectual" de Ayn Rand) condena filosóficamente (y en términos muy duros) a los Libertarianos USA y acto seguido se permite aconsejar votar Republicano.

El Objetivismo Oscuro tiene una profunda desconfianza hacia la política.

Sabiendo que los Racionales somos una minoría ínfima, el Objetivista Oscuro en general espera muy poco bueno y mucho muy malo de la política.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*ESTÉTICA OBOSC*

El Objetivismo oficial es falsamente "puritano" en el sentido de que Ayn Rand lanzó ominosas condenas contra -digamos- los aficionados a Wagner o Beethoven.

Contradictoriamente, luego Ayn Rand REUTILIZÓ memes culturales tales como la Atlantida (el _Atlantis_ de La Rebelión de Atlas) o el "Atlas" del Rockefeller Center:

John Galt Full Speech - Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand - YouTube​
El "Atlas" del Rockefeller Center es...Mussolini:







Mussolini | The Rose​
Los NS no han tenido tampoco escrúpulo alguno en reutilizar para sus fines el Atlas del Rockefeller Center...

Legionarii - Disciples of the State (Full Album) - YouTube​
...pese a estar situado en uno de los centros simbólicos del Capitalismo Anglosajón Mundialista.

Ayn Rand escogió como símbolo de sus héroes en _*"La Rebelión de Atlas"*_ y para su uso personal un "$" (símbolo del dólar):







Ese símbolo es un símbolo del Imperio Español:







Ayn Rand no se preocupó de la "limpieza de origen" del símbolo, sino que lo "recicló" tranquilamente para su uso personal. 

Atlantis o la Atlántida es un MITO PLATÓNICO:





Cualquier Objetivista sabe que Platón es la antítesis de Ayn Rand...pero Ayn Rand escogió un mito platónico para dar el nombre a su Utopía Objetivista.

Los NS _también_ (¡¡¡!!!) reutilizaron el Mito de la Atlántida para sus fines:

Nazis, la conspiración del ocultismo - YouTube

Desde *4:15*. Aconsejo ver el extraordinario documental en su integridad porque es muy, muy bueno presentando el enorme Poder del Arte y del Mito...en este caso para mal. 

Pero también se puede utilizar para bien.

El documental es tan bueno, tan evocador, que pese a criticar al Nazismo partes del audio en Inglés han sido reutilizados como locución de fondo en Música NS (sí, tal cosa existe):

Legionarii - Ahnenerbe - YouTube

La locución de fondo en inglés de _*Ahnenerbe*_ está sacada del documental _*"Nazis. La Conspiración de lo oculto"*_. Los NS también "reutilizan rifles enemigos" en la _*Kulturkampf*_.

En el vídeo hay también metraje de _*Los Nibelungos*_ de *Fritz Lang*, pese a que Fritz Lang tuvo la sabiduría (vide supra) de huir de la Alemania nazi cuando Goebbels le invitó a trabajar para el estado nazi.​
Presentados estos ejemplos me considero exento del Puritanismo Estético del Objetivismo Oficial y me considero libre para reinterpretar para el *Objetivismo Oscuro* obras de arte y memes de corrientes culturales no-Objetivistas y hasta anti-Objetivistas.

*Si los anti-Objetivistas crean una obra de arte o un meme reutilizable por los Objetivistas Oscuros es de necios no "reciclarla" para nuestros fines*, lo mismo que los Vietcong no dudaban en reutilizar M-16 capturados a los americanos...





...o los Afganos no dudaban en luchar contra los sovieticos con armas soviéticas:





En la _*Kulturkampf*_ o _*Lucha Cultural*_ es de necios no recoger los "rifles enemigos" (obras de arte creadas por ele nemigo) y reutilizarlos para fines propios.







*La lucha del ser humano es Cultural al 99%*. Metánselo en la cabeza porque esto es una verdad básica de la existencia.

*REUTILIZO MEMES Y OBRAS NO-OBJETIVISTAS PARA EL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO:*

*La mujer de Lot convertida en estatua de Sal:*







Excelente síntesis artística de la actitud OBOSC de abandonar lugares, personas u organizaciones cuando se descubre que son irracionales.

Si -por ejemplo- en "su" país estallase una Guerra Civil, lo sensato sería HUÍR SIN MIRAR ATRÁS. Los que miran atrás...se convierten en estatuas de sal.​






Excelente plasmación artística del TRABAJO, el sacrosanto (para un Objetivista) trabajo que permite al ser humano materializar y actualizar en la realidad física (Aristóteles) sus potencialidades y sus ideas.

Ya sé que fue *Stalin* quien ordenó hacer estas estatuas para la exposición de PAarís de 1939. ¿Y qué? La escultura es buena, aunque la ordenase hacer Stalin.







_*Prometeo*_ del Rockefeller Cernter.







*Prometeo* de Pripiat. Central de Chernobil al fondo. _Si juegas con fuego te quemas_, sí...pero eso NO es motivo para dejar de jugar con fuego.







Josef Thorak - Buscar con Google

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LXEGD-U8ZM

Música Esotérica NS (¡¡¡!!!). La rubia es *María Orsic* (la Médium de *Hitler*) y su supuesta huida a Aldebarán en un Platillo Volante Nazi en 1945...una locura total, ¿verdad?

Sí, pero la música es muy, muy, muy buena. No la vamos a dejar de apreciar porque el tema que la creó sea una locura de manicomio.

A mí particualrmente esta música me suena a la "banda sonora" del Atlantis de Ayn Rand, el paraíso de Racionalidad, Autonomía, Conocimiento y Orden....EXACTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO a la Metafísica Nazi de Violencia, Imposición y Obediencia ciega.

Es legítimo rutilizar materiales culturales del enemigo para los propios fines. Los Nazis lo hiucieron hasta con la esvástica, que es símbolo de paz y armonía en Oriente:







Si los Nazis "saquearon" elementos culturales ajenos para reutilizarlos para sus fines no sé porqué los demás no vamos a saquear su producción cultural para reutilizarla para los nuestros.

Otros ejemplos de Nazis "robando" elementos culturales por todo el acervo cultural mundial:

* Las SS de Hmmler están inspiradas en la Orden Jesuíta.

* Wewelsburg es "El Vaticano de las SS".

* Himmler se inspiraba en las castas hindúes para el ordenamiento racial de las SS. La creencia en la reencarnación le parecía ideal para una orden de guerreros. Si vas a reencarnarte morir en combate importa mucho menos.​






https://andylaurie.wordpress.com/2015/07/31/hungarian-rhapsody/

Monumento Comunista. Es Comunista, sí. ¿Y qué? El monumento es un excelente símbolo de la lucha eterna contra el Mal.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8pLXepkES4

Mishima, el Ideal superior.

Por cierto, por mi curiosidad en averiguar qué música suena descubrí la rareza melómana de la "Música NS" (por llamarla de alguna manera) Arditi, Legionarii, Von Thronstahl...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmuLaMyEtbw​
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfGwZOjrG-Q

"Sol y Acero"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=80uhCUcoiKs

Final de "Mishima", de Paul Schraeder (1985)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IksljNs1N3w

Trailer de "Mishima"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWJFFwioWfI

Estremecedora escena de los Estudiantes Juramentados. Los estudiantes juran ofrecer su vida por su causa política, sin importarles que el triunfo es imposible.

La causa era incorrecta, el contexto (una lucha perdida) es incorrecto, pero el poder plástico y la emoción y estilizada belleza del juramento es PERFECTA para la actitud que busco en el Objetivista Oscuro.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWe6k1F5WKQ

Sensacional Himno de la RDA.

*GRECIA CLÁSICA*

Curiosamente tanto el Nazismo...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=okLmtSpNssI

...como el Objetivismo...







...se reclaman herederos de la Grecia Clásica.

Para complicar aún más las cosas hay unas decenas de mles de griegos que aún adoran a los dioses de la Grecia Clásica:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibz4Ti3NszE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBpNu4_TP9w

La verdad es -siendo yo ateo- que me parece mucho más interesante revivir el culto a los 12 dioses del Olimpo que a los aburridos cascarrabias de las religiones monoteistas.

La "Manía Griega" es universal. En los USA por ejemplo hay una réplica exacta del Partenón, con estatua de Atenea (la mayor estatua de Occidente) incluída:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=utsyEIhcdfQ

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq80kyOcV30

El "comodín griego" es tan útil que hasta la embustera NASA lo usa:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_Tg0PaWaNM

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxnF1iT39k

No creo nada que venga de la NASA pero...¡Por Zeus qué gran música!​
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YXeSwEnL8Y

"Religiosa", de Jesús Guridi

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HON-9Z1Greo

"Leningrado", de Shostakovich

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCW9ap4VAIc

"El año 1905", de Shostakovich

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbuQwnRy4k

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW_qGMRmJAw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSIMVnPA994

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEB7nhBX0MM

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW62O4t3Hys


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*¡PERO PARECE USTED UN NAZI!*

No me asusta lo más mínimo _parecer_ un Nazi porque no lo soy.

Y me asusta menos cuando los Progres que me puedan lanzar esta acusación ellos mismos parecen Nazis y (a diferencia de mí) _se comportan_ como Nazis auténticos:















































































_*No es Fascismo cuando lo hacemos nosotros.*_

Sí, queridos, sí es Fascismo: _*Fascismo Rojo*_.

Ya está bien de "PALABRAS POLICÍA" (_Xenofobia, Racismo, Machismo_...) y también de ACTITUDES POLICÍA (_Está usted limpio, peinado, hace pesas y Karate. ¡Debe de ser usted un Fascista!_)​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*COINCIDENCIAS Y DIFERENCIAS DEL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO CON EL OBJETIVISMO "OFICIAL"*

*COINCIDENCIAS*

La Filosofía básica de Ayn rand es correcta al 99%:

Ayn Rand entrevistada [1 de 3] por Mike Wallace - YouTube

Ayn Rand entrevistada por James Day (1974) - [1/2] - YouTube

Ayn Rand [1/5] entrevistada por Phil Donahue - YouTube

ayn rand español - YouTube​
*DIFERENCIAS:*

* El Estudio de la "ciencias ocultas" es válido, aunque sólo sea porque gran parte de los seres humanos creen en ellas.

* El "mapa del mundo" de la Ciencia Oficial es groseramente incompleto. 

* El Sionismo _a calzón quitado_ del Ayn Rand Institute es de vergüenza ajena. Han llegado a llamar a Israel _*"El Howard Roark de Oriente Medio"*_ (ouch). _From the horse´s mouth_: Israel Morals Match Rand Ideology | Community | Jewish Journal 

* Ayn Rand daba cero importancia al Prepping: Nulo interés por el deporte, las armas o el survivalismo. Curiosamente *Ayn Rand era colectivista* (¡!) cuando escribió que _"una arma no le protegerá en una sociedad que no respeta los derechos de los individuos"_. ¡Ay señora Rand! ¡Confiar la propia seguridad "a la sociedad" es colectivismo puro!

* Ayn Rand se creyó los mitos "progresistas" de que ni los genes son importantes para la inteligencia y de que _*"todas las razas son iguales"*_. Ayn Rand explicó acertadamente que todo ser humano tiene los mismos derechos que los demás y que debemos juzgar a las personas por sus actos individuales, no por el grupo al que pertenecen, pero no aceptó el hecho de que hay grupos (no individuos) humanos con capacidades diferentes a otros:





* Ayn Rand jamás dijo ni media palabra sobre extrañísima muerte de JFK, pese a que escribió extensamente contra JFK en vida. Ayn Rand jamás entró en "conspiranoias". Muchos verán en esto una virtud. Allá ellos. Yo veo un defecto, un muy serio defecto en no cuestionar una Versión Oficial insostenible.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo3HsqUdo0g

_*Es un golpe de estado.*_

Sí, en vida de Ayn Rand hubo un golpe de estado en USA. Ayn Ran no dijo absolutamente nada sobre el tema, pese a sus detallados y contínuos análisis políticos (tengo facsímiles de la colección completa de la revista _*"The Objectivist"*_, sé de qué hablo)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=txAIKhRUxmQ

Los *Objetivistas Mainstream* son _"Anticonspiraciones"_.

Los *Objetivistas Oscuros* somos _"Conspiranóicos"_.​
* No, no llegamos a la Luna. A Ayn Rand se la metieron doblada cuando escribió "Apolo 11". La señora Rand no era perfecta. Claro: Era humana.

* Atlas Shrugged: The ****** Context of the Book and Film​
*COINCIDENCIAS Y DIFERENCIAS DEL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO CON LOS "PROGRESISTAS"*

Los "progresistas" _pretenden_ estar a favor del Progreso.

Los Objetivistas Oscuros estamos _realmente_ a favor del Progreso.

Curiosamente nuestro fin último coincide.

El problema de los "progresistas" es que piensan muy mal o no piensan en absoluto, limitándose a repetir las consignas del momento, por eso sus acciones son exactamente las opuestas a las acciones de un Objetivista Oscuro.​
*COINCIDENCIAS Y DIFERENCIAS DEL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO CON LOS NACIONAL SOCIALISTAS (NAZIS)*

El _*"Hardware"*_ de los Objetivistas Oscuros coincide parcialmente con el de los Nazis:

* Aprecio por la fuerza física y la capacidad de combate a mano desnuda.

* Aprecio por lo militar.

* Aprecio por el Orden, la Disciplina y la Limpieza.

* Aprecio por el mismo tipo de Arte (que coincide con el _*Realismo Socialista*_ Soviético, por cierto)​
El _*"Software"*_ (las ideas) es diametralmente opuesto:

* Los Objetivistas (los Mainstream y los Oscuros) reconocemos a todo ser humano como sujeto de derechos personales inalienables: Vida, Libertad, Propiedad y Búsqueda de la Felicidad. Los Nazis sólo reconocían como sujetos (limitados) de derechos a los Arios. Digo "limitados" porque hasta los Arios podían ser exterminados si Hitler así lo decidía (ver por ejemplo la _*Noche de los cuchillos largos*_). Los No-Arios eran sometibles por la fuerza. Para el Nazismo la Fuerza creaba Derecho.

* Los Objetivistas Oscuros tenemos por importante y valiosa la propia vida. Los Nazi-Fascistas practican un culto a "vivir peligrosamente", al riesgo por el riesgo, que les lleva al absurdo de gustar de las motocicletas porque son peligrosas (¡¡¡!!!)...











En la Italia de los años 80 llego a haber motocicletas "típicas" de neo-fascistas, que iban como locos con ellas para _*"vivere pericolosamente"*_.

Es tan inaudito le poco aprecio de los Nazi/Fascistas a la vida (propia y ajena) que llegaron a acuñar el slogan _*"Me ne frego"*_ (Me importa un comino) y combinarlo con la calavera y el puñal, como símbolo de su culto de muerte:





* Los Nazis practican la "virtud" de la Obediencia Ciega, el _*Führerprinzip*_





En la Alemania Nazi los sesudos juristas llegaron a dejar por escrito que _*"la voluntad del Führer es fuente de derecho"*_, una enormidad que hacia viajar a Alemania hacia atrás en el tiempo no hacia la Edad Media, sino hacia las sociedades tribales pre-históricas.

En la Italia de Mussolini llegaron a similares extremos de absurdo, llenado el país del slogan _*"Mussolini tiene siempre la razón"*_:





El slogan fascista _*"Creer, Obedecer Combatir"*_ es anatema para el Objetivismo: 











*Creer es tener algo por cierto sin pruebas*. ¡Anatema!​
*COINCIDENCIAS Y DIFERENCIAS DEL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO CON LA MASONERÍA*

La Masonería tiene un sistema simbólico ciertamente interesante y muy "potente" para manejar la psique humana:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJpnBXYEXfU

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyBPVEAf6No

A mí me han preguntado si soy masón, dado que tengo una extensa biblioteca pro y anti masónica.

Si tuviese dinero para ello coleccionaría Regalía Masónica: Espadas Masónicas Rituales, Tableros Masónicos, Mandiles, Medallas...son artefactos de anticuario de gran belleza y poder evocativo. No los poseo porque no puedo pagar lo que valen.

PERO...la Masonería no es lo que dice ser:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks_D2drIs6E

Hay ritos ocultos que no ve ni siquiera el _*Menosón*_ ve nunca (Salvadór Feixedo sintetizó magistralmente la Masonería en la frase _*Hay Masones y Menosones*_, esto es, hay "Menosones" que en su vida se enteran de lo que _de verdad_ pasa en su Logia)

El ritual iniciático de tener que presentarte con los ojos vendados y la ropa rasgada es inaceptable para cuaquier racionalista:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyO73bLuovA

Ídem para las "muertes rituales" y los juramentos masónicos de secreto y obediencia:



















_*Disobedience and want of respect to Masonic superiors is an offense for which the transgressor subjects himself to punishment."

Mackey's Masonic Jurisprudence , p. 511

"The first duty of the reader of this Synopsis is to obey the edicts of his Grand Lodge. Right or wrong, his very existence as a Mason hangs upon obedience to the powers immediately set above him. Failure in this must infallibly bring down expulsion, which, as a Masonic death, ends all. The one unpardonable crime in a Mason is contumacy, or disobedience."

Webb's Freemasons' Monitor, p. 196

"The first duty of every Mason is to obey the Mandate of the Master…The order must at once be obeyed; its character and its consequences may be matters of subsequent inquiry. The Masonic rule of obedience is like the nautical, Imperative: "Obey orders, even if you break owners."

Mackey's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, page 525 

http://freemasonrywatch.org/tracingboard.html*_​
Estos Juramentos dejan al Masón bajo una obedeicnia similar a la que se obligan a sí mismos los Jesuítas, supuestos enemigos de los Masones pero hermanos ambos en su decisión de OBEDECER a sus superiores AÚN CONTRA LA PROPIA CONCIENCIA.

Esto es inaceptable para cualquier persona con dignidad y con autonomía intelectual y moral. El Masón abandona toda AUTONOMÍA y se entrega a la Organización y sus "enseñanzas", que para colmo son secretas: El Masón Neófito NO SABE lo que se va a encontrar.

En efecto: El Tablero Masónico de la Escalera Curvada explícitamente advierte de que lo que te vas a encontrar al "subir" la escalera masónica NO PUEDES VERLO al iniciar el "ascenso":













La Masonería te advierte muy explícitamente que lo que te vas a encontrar dentro no puedes verlo desde fuera. Esto es un TIRO AL AIRE PARA JABALÍS de primera categoría:

Hipótesis Conspirativa PREDATOR o "Tiro a errar de cazador de jabalís". Una posible explicación a cosas inexplicables.

Mi síntesis es que en la Masonería hay mucho Alimento Espiritual y muy bueno, pero está ahí para servir de CEBO para que el Masón se coma también el VENENO masónico.

Un masón nos dice claramente que los masones se convierten en meras "piedras" dentro de la Masonería:

_*Nuestro objetivo es unirlos, como piedras cúbicas pulidas encajadas entre sí para componer una catedral.*_

http://www.lavanguardia.com/lacontr...res-azul-y-grana-del-barca-son-masonicos.html​
Mi consejo general: USEN _*críticamente*_ la simbología masónica (como "rifle enemigo capturado") pero mantengánse alejados de las instituciones masónicas. Esta es la forma de ser un "Ratón Listo" que se come el Queso (el CEBO) pero no el Veneno.​
*DEBATE (SUSCITADO POR EL HILO) SOBRE DIFERENCIAS DE OBOSC CON OTROS MOVIMIENTOS*



Mecanosfera dijo:


> Inmodestamente tengo que decir que fuí de los primeros blogueros en hablar en España sobre Nick Land (lo digo por el _Dark Enlightenment_) y no veo ninguna coherencia entre su propuesta y la tuya.
> 
> Supongo que habrás oído hablar del *Aceleracionismo*, el movimiento metafísico-político que han organizado sus seguidores, y cuya ética viene a ser la opuesta a la tuya: mientras tú abogas por la supervvencia y la racionalidad, ellos buscan la destrucción de todo orden necesario y la consecuión de la esquizofrenia plena como estado metafísico final de un universo sumido en la contingencia.
> 
> ...



Vaya preguntas tan profundas y fecundas...empiezo por la última e iré pasando a cabecera:



> ¿qué papel otorgas a la muerte como figura ética? ¿el Objetivista Oscuro cómo gestiona la conciencia de su finitud, de su ser-para-la-muerte? ¿Hay espacio para el carpe diem?



Mi Finitud personal yo la gestiono así:

* Yo soy Finito, pero la Razón Universal no lo es. Poniéndome a su servicio me pongo al servicio de algo infinito y que durará lo que dure el ser humano racional.

* En realidad no sé qué es la muerte. Preocuparme por algo que desconozco no es racional. Ayn Rand misma dijo en una entrevista que aunque hubiese vida después de la muerte no le interesaba, pues no podía saber nada sobre ella desde aquí. 

Yo lo llamo _*Corolario de la Incertidumbre*_: Como en realidad uno no sabe qué hay (si hay algo) tras la muerte o cuál será el futuro de la especie humana o de la civilización, es irracional preocuparse por aquello cuyo desenlace no podemos conocer.

Yo asimilo la vida a un "Destino" militar: Uno se pasa 60, 70 u 80 años en la "Guarnición" d ela propia vida. Al final sabe que vinene un "cambio de destino". ¿A dónde? Uno no lo sabe ni lo puede saber. Irracional preocupación el preocuparse por lo incognoscible.



Mecanosfera dijo:


> Vaya, que tu amor por la Razón trascendental como principo inmortal que nos supera y trasciende a todos, exige "sacrificar" nuestra vida y nuestro placeres por la causa raconalista...
> 
> Pero eso es un contrasentido, porque no es compatible con el individualismo metodológico, según el cual tú y sólo tú eres el centro de tu existencia. Ese lugar, en tu modelo, queda usurpado por la Razón.
> 
> ...



El "Placer" se puede entender de muchas maneras.

Hay quienes pueden pensar que el "Placer" de una borrachera o de una visita al prostíbulo es un "absoluto". A mi juicio no, a mi juicio esos "Placeres" son a costa del DISplacer de teñir de inmoralidad y de caos toda tu vida.

Igualmente hay lo que yo llamo SUPRAplaceres, placeres incomprensibles para el que está atado a los placeres sensoriales más groseros.

Por ejemplo el artista bueno en fase creativa siente un placer y una atracción por el trabajo irresistibles.

Igualmente yo me he puesto a hacer trabajos que considero muy, muy importantes y he metido horas y horas de trabajo con enorme placer, con desprecio y olvido total de placeres más mundanos como la comida o el sexo.

El que trabaja por fines muy altos le aseguro que pierde de vista los placeres más evidentes y groseros del mundo.

No dudo que Mishima sintió un placer inconmesurable al montar el "incidente" que terminó en su Seppuku. Era la culminación de toda su vida. El "incidente" estaba basado en premisas erróneas, pero EMIC Mishima no hubiese renunciado a su "incidente" por todos los placeres del mundo.



> ¿En qué se diferencia el Objetivismo Oscuro de las escuelas satanistas americanas del s.XX a lo Crowley o LaVey (cuya ética del individualismo era perfectamente laica y racionalista)?



Los Satanistas dicen "haz lo que quieras".

Los Objetivistas (Oscuros o Mainstream) decimos "haz lo que debas".

Los Satanistas no respetan los derechos de los "débiles".

Los Objetivistas (Oscuros o Mainstream) respetamos los derechos de todo ser humano. De todo.

Los Satanistas son Feístas.

Los Objetivistas no. A nosotros lo feo nos repele.



> ¿Hay espacio para el carpe diem?



No.

Y esto es Objetivismo Ortodoxo.

El Carpe Diem es incompatible con el FULL CONTEXT (hasta hay una revista objetivista con ese título).

Cada hora de nuestras vidas ha de estar "estucturada" por el contexto completo de nuestros valores y objetivos.

Decir "esta vez no cuenta" es engañarse.

Permitirse "indulgencias" es comenzar a bajar la escalera de la destrucción.



Mecanosfera dijo:


> Respecto a la muerte, no voy tanto a qué sucede después (efectivamente es indiferente) sino al hecho de que la toma de conciencia de la finitud tiene sus consecuencias en la vida cotidiana



Ayn RAnd decía que un robot inmortal, indestructible y con todas sus necesidades cubiertas no podría tener ética.

La ética nace del hecho de que somos finitos, frágiles y mortales, y que podemos matar y ser muertos.

Nuestra finitud es el "Marco" que hace ABSOLUTO cada segundo de nuestra vida. 

Yo de todas formas difiero de la Sra. Rand en que en realidad me confieso AGNÓSTICO sobré qué hay después de la muerte. No tengo ni idea, así que, ¿para qué preocuparme?

A mí me ayuda lo que llamo la *ÉTICA DE PILOTO*, esto es, concentrarte tanto en el "vuelo" de tu vida (hacerlo correcto, aterrizar bien, vigilar meticulosamente rumbo y avión...) que lo que ye vayas a encontrar en el Aeropuerto de llegada (la Muerte) no te preocupe mucho porque -simplemente- estas absorto al 99% con el "vuelo".

Me impresionó una entrevista con un Kamikaze que sobrevivió a la Segunda Guerra Mundial:

_*¿Y cómo podían ustedes soportar la idea de morir tan jóvenes en misiones suicidas?

Bueno, quizás se sorprenda usted. No dedicábamos un segundo a pensar en nuestra muerte.

¿Cómo es posible entrenarse para se Kamikaze y no pensar en la muerte?

Mire, es tan complejo aprender a pilotar un avión, navegar correctamente, aprender a reconocer los barcos USA, sus puntos débiles, las técnicas correctas para acertar a los portaaviones en los ascensores, como eludir a los cazas...es tanta información por absorber y estábamos tan entusiasmados con poder defender al Japón que no nos quedaba atención para el hecho de que moriríamos en esa única misión.*_​
¡Ojalá hubiese un Señor digno de tal vasallo!

La devoción de este Kamikaze era a un fin completamente erróneo (el Expansionismo Japonés)...pero el concepto es simplemente maravilloso: *Si uno se concentra en su "misisón" en la vida, el hecho de la propia muerte deja de preocupar*.

De ahí mi fascinación por ciertos pilotos y sus hazañas:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bGILZbQ5oo

Vale. Fin incorrecto: Iniciar una guerra de agresion. 

Pero, ¡qué entrega la de estas tripulaciones! ¡qué despreocupación por su propia mortalidad ante la responsabilidad de su misión y la miríada de detalles técnicos a cuidar para poder realizarla correctamente!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Yl8ntVS-4

La tripulación del Vulcan británico que bombardeó las Falklands ocupadas por los argentinos en 1982 jamás pensó en regresar, pese a que podrían haberlo hecho (no tenían combustible para volver). Se concentraron en su misión al 99%, sólo dedicaron un 1% de sus pensamientos a las incertidumbres sobe si podrían regresar a la Isla de Ascensión o si los derribarían las defensas argentinas de Port Stanley.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dFGrjMLVSI

Lindbergh no se preocupó mucho por su probable muerte intentando cruzar el Atlántico (hubo muchísimos aviadores muertos antes que él intentado esa misma hazaña). Simplemente se concentró en la dificilísima tarea de pilotar su avión.

El avión es una metáfora muy común dentro del Objetivismo, ya que simboliza a la mente creadora permitiendo al cuerpo físico hacer lo aparentemente imposible: Volar con la ayuda de tierra procesada (Aluminio) y petróleo modificado (Keroseno):









Tico dijo:


> ¿Y como ves tú el futuro? Mójate y comenta.
> 
> Turiel me dijo que básicamente habrá zonas del mundo en estado de guerra total, otras convertidas en dictaduras militares, y otras convertidas en estados fallidos. Y que España pinta pero que muy mal.
> 
> PD: El enlace solo tienes que poner disi()dencia.info donde salen los asteriscos.



Sé que no sé lo que pasará.

Puede irse todo al cuerno...o no.

He vivido varios "miedos" incumplidos:

* En los 70 el petróleo se iba a terminar en el año 2000, y el enfriamiento global iba a cubrir Europa de hielo.

* En los 80 iba a estallar una Guerra Nuclear y el "VIH/SIDA" iba a matar a 1/3-2/3 de la Humanidad.

* En los 90 el "Ébola Virus" iba a ser la nueva Peste Negra si salía de los bosques africanos. Las armas nucleares ex-soviéticas iban a caer en manos de terroristas e íbamos a ver explosiones nucleares en París o Londres.​
Nada de esto pasó.

Yo lo llamo _*Principio de Incertidumbre*_. Uno no sabe en realidad qué pasará, no lo puede saber además porque los Objetivistas NO somos _*Deterministas Históricos*_, a diferencia de los Marxistas:







La Historia no está determinada porque depende de la voluntad de cada persona. Como dijo Leonard Peikoff (en estoy soy 100% Objetivista Ortodoxo):

_*El futuro no está determinado. La Historia la hace la suma de seres humanos, y cada uno toma sus decisiones.

Es tan absurdo entregarse el Optimismo del Progreso Indefinido garantizado como al Pesimismo del Apocalipsis Inminente.

Lo Racional es hacer lo correcto, luchar por la Razón y esperar que las cosas salgan lo mejor posible.*_​
(Cito de memoria)

Soy perfectamente conscientes de que sé tan poco sobre la realidad que *puede pasar que hay una Guerra de Yugoslavia Paneuropea* en 20 años...

...o bien que no pase nada y que *me muera de viejo allá por el 2060 en una UE básicamente igual* a la que hay ahora.

De cualquier modo: Estar razonablemente preparado para desgracias razonablemente posibles nunca está de más.

Mi Filosofía personal es que -pese a que desconzca el futuro- es imprescindible tener "Airbags y Cinturones de Seguridad" existenciales, aunque espere y desee no tener que usarlos jamás.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 May 2016)

suerte con tu secta, ya tardabas en fundarla.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

*Más "progresistas" desfilando exactamente igual que Nazis:*











Luego esta gente tiene la desfachatez de acusarnos de "Nazis" a los demás que no comulgamos con su secta.

*OBOSC Y EL YO SOY YO Y MI CIRCUNSTANCIA, Y SI NO LA SALVO A ELLA TAMPOCO ME SALVO A MÍ*

OBOSC es justo lo contrario del _*"Yo soy yo y mi circunstancia"*_ de Ortega.

Observen por favor que Ortega es el primero en *IN*cumplir su máxima al largarse de España en 1936:













Es perfectamente lógico que Ortega huyese lo antes posible del Madrid "Republicano", ya que lo amenazaron, le forzaron a firmar un "Manifiesto" y estuveron a punto de asesinarlo los "republicanos" por ser liberal (pese a ser también fundador de la "República").

Pero, ¿por qué no se quedó Ortega a "salvar" la "circunstancia" española? Pues porque él mismo incumplió su propia máxima "Orteguiana" y actuó como un OBJETIVISTA OSCURO tan pronto como vio en riesgo su vida y su libertad.

Se marchó de España porque podía. Como buen Objetivista Oscuro tenía disposición mental, medios, contactos internacionales y conocimiento de idiomas como para ir a vivir a cualquier lugar del mundo civilizado.

Ortega pasó la Guerra Civil -"nuestra" guerra- en Buenos Aires:

Buenos Aires 1930 - YouTube

En vez de sufrir el horror del hambre, la muerte y las privaciones Ortega pasó tranquilamente la guerra en una ciudad cosmopolita y riquísima...







...una ciudad que en los años 1930 disfrutaba de alucinógenos parkings subterráneos llenos de "haygas" con plantitas ornamentales e iluminación ambiental. Imítenle.

Los que "lucharon por España" en "nuestra guerra" lucharon PARA NADA.

* Los "republicanos" perdieron. Sus líderes jamás lucharon en el frente, cómodamente "emboscados" en la retaguardia. La posguerra para los perdedores fue a veces muy dura (digo a veces porque mis 2 abuelos estuvieron entre los "Perdedores", y para los años 50 ya vivían de nuevo estupendamente).

* Los "nacionales" ganaron la guerra (con un enorme precio de sangre), pero PERDIERON LA PAZ. *Franco traicionó* a Falangistas (prorrogando ad calendas graecas la "revolución pendiente") y a Carlistas (reinstaurando a Juan Carlos I). Actualmente lo vergonzoso es haber estado entre los "ganadores" de 1939.​
Ortega hizo lo correcto: Marcharse de España y aislarse de la irracionalidad de los españoles.

En 1955 las tornas habían cambiado y entonces la Aviación Naval Argentina bombardeaba Buenos Aires:







500 muertos.

bombardeo 1955 plaza 2 de mayo - Buscar con Google

Bombardeo de la Plaza de Mayo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Pero en 1955 Ortega estaba de vuelta en el (entonces) pacífico Madrid de los años 50.

Muy listo, ¿verdad? Ortega se marchaba de donde había problemas y se iba a donde había paz.

Ortega jamás se quedaba a intentar "salvar" su "circunstancia", así que vamos a de jar de repetir la imbecilidad "Orteguiana" de _*"Yo soy yo y mi circunstancia, y si no la salvo a ella tampoco me salvo a mí"*_.​
*OBOSC* reconoce el triste hecho de que -dado que los Racionales son una minoría ínfima- la "salvación" sólo puede ser personal, jamás colectiva o "Política".

Sólo si uno vive en un (raro) país _relativamente_ racional es asimismo racional "luchar por el país". Los único ejemplos que se me ocurren son Suiza o Japón.

Si el propio país es irracional, si la mayoría de los habitantes luchan entusiásticamente por destruirlo, uno ha de comvertirse en un *APÁTRIDA ESPIRITUAL*, desligándose emocionalmente de "su" país y preparándose mental y físicamente para "eyectarse" (como el aviador) de él si la situación se degradase en demasía (serios desórdenes, ruina económica, dictadura o guerra).​


----------



## Blaster II (1 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> oooooooooooooo
> 
> *ME HE COMIDO CUATRO LSD LLAMADOS OBOSC*




lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> suerte con tu secta, ya tardabas en fundarla.



Además en mi Secta no hay que pagar nada al fundador


----------



## Blaster II (1 May 2016)

He tenido la gran generosidad de leer una página entera = CERO IDEAS NUEVAS + delirios. Un "Soy nulo y quiero creerme Superman de gratis" como se ve en el foro cada día.

Si lo veo otro día volveré a entrar por el hilo a ver si me quitas la razón.


----------



## Blaster II (1 May 2016)

Ah, se me olvidaba porque se da por supuesto: si fundas una iglesia rollo Rael donde cada día sea una orgía permanente y los feligreses nos provea a la élite de muchísimo cash sólo por echarles agua encima una vez al año concediéndoles de tal modo pases VIP para El Cielo Verdadero, cuenta con mi lanza. Te diré que eres Superman cada día. Qué coño, es que lo serás.


----------



## Foramontano (1 May 2016)

Pues a mí me parece interesante poder asistir en directo al nacimiento de una nueva ideología y que además sea cosa española.


----------



## mester de juglaria (1 May 2016)

Hasta ahora pinta bien. De todos los pirados que hay hoy dia en la web , al menos este se molesta en concretar y redactar los sólidos principios de su "movimiento". 


***************************************************************
Veamos lo que tarda en joderse con los timosidas/vitaminas mágicas/esoterismos/ingenieriadecuñao.


(Edito: Ya lo he visto. Más de lo mismo. Otro rollo para vendernos sus delirantes teorias sobre la conspiracion lunar y timosida). Una pena ,porque el tema apuntaba majo.
_* El Estudio de la* "ciencias ocultas" es válido*, aunque sólo sea porque gran parte de los seres humanos creen en ellas.
* El "mapa del mundo" de la* Ciencia Oficial* es groseramente incompleto
** No, no llegamos a la Luna*. A Ayn Rand se la metieron doblada cuando escribió "Apolo 11". La señora Rand no era perfecta. Claro: Era humana.
_
circulen.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (1 May 2016)

Y ahora este menda quiere fundar su propia secta de preppers paranoides...
Buena suerte, gilipollas


----------



## Pollepolle (1 May 2016)

AL-OBOSC AKBHAR!!!! 
AL-OBOSC AKBHAR!!!!
AL-OBOSC AKBHAR!!!!


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (1 May 2016)

Futuro de la secta de ayn randiano:



Spoiler














Spoiler












::::


----------



## fyahball (1 May 2016)

joder, Ayn me he leido la parte de la metafísica y vaya puta mierda, patinas por todos lados.


----------



## mester de juglaria (1 May 2016)

fyahball dijo:


> joder, Ayn me he leido la parte de la metafísica y vaya puta mierda, patinas por todos lados.



pues eso que no le has oído hablar de astronaútica , biología o ingeniería de automóviles.

ahi ya lo flipas.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 May 2016)

Lo llama objetivismo obscuro porque se le ocurrio mientras ponia su culo en pompa en un cuarto oscuro. En cuanto lo empalo un travelo con sidra, la que no existe, y le agarraron las orejas como si fuera una moto, aynd a pesar de que estaba a oscuras ñ, lo vio todo claro.


----------



## Poseidón (1 May 2016)

Unos salen a fuego por las noches y vuelven borrachos y drogados a casa, pero por lo menos se meten en cama a dormir la mona.
Otros se meten 4 cubatas en casa, 2 rayitas de coca y se sientan enfrente del teclado a desvariar.

Que noches de sabado tan heavys.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2016)

mester de juglaria dijo:


> pues eso que no le has oído hablar de astronaútica



La "astronaútica" no existe.

Nadie puede viajar a los Astros.

Los rusos son más exactos. Ellos dicen COSMONAÚTICA.


----------



## jlvljlvl (2 May 2016)

Te contradices, correr carreras de resistencia es el complemento ideal para escapar por las montañas. Por cierto, no me apunto a tu religión, no hablas nada de follar.


----------



## Foramontano (2 May 2016)

Una contribución si se puede.

Formas de vestir NO duales:



















Camisas (si son muy llamativas, si son relativamente convencionales podrían valer), chupas de cuero, sedas, zapatos de tacón, etc.

Formas de vestir duales:



















Forros polares, softhells, etc.

Fijaos que es un estilo de vestir que vale para el día a día en el ambiente urbano (forma de vestir casual) Y a la vez ante una emergencia imprevistsa (terremoto, catástrofe, invasión) se contaría con ropa cómoda, funcional y más preparada para resistir que la ropa de vestir convencional.

Por tanto, parece buena idea que a menos que sea una situación que pida llevar un tipo de ropa concreto (traje de vestir por boda o trabajo de comercial, p. ej.), la ropa de senderismo/montañismo ligera es la mejor para llevar puesta habitualmente.

Una salvedad en el caso de los pantalones. Los pantalones vaqueros sí los veo duales, pues suelen ser muy resistentes y por tanto aguantan mucho, además de servir para vestir de forma común.

---------- Post added 02-may-2016 at 01:35 ----------

La ropa militar o de cazador (la de camuflaje, parkas verdes no digo nada pues son de uso común ahora mismo) no la veo dual porque aunque podría ser muy buena en caso de emergencia/catástrofe, en el día a día te "marca" demasiado ante la gente y podría crearte problemas con alguna persona (antimilitaristas, anticazadores...). La ropa de senderismo/montañismo ligera es bastante inocua en ese sentido y sirve mejor al objetivo del "camuflaje" social porque es de uso común en las ciudades.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2016)

se te ha olvidado decir que un auténtico obosc es rico, luego ya puede hacer todo lo que tu dices para prepararse para desastres varios.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (2 May 2016)

Los que entran a hacer el anormal con las gracietas de siempre le dan la razón cuando afirma que los racionales son minoría.

Siga así. Excelente hilo.




Por cierto, el otro día vi en FC un hilo sobre el metro de Best Korea con ilustraciones que eran bastante objetivistas. Le pongo en la pista. Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 May 2016)

Debe de ser la primavera pero para estar preparado nada mejor que un par de jacas, lo demas sobra:


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (2 May 2016)

Faltan aliens y pvtas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2016)

kroskovo albercas dijo:


> Faltan aliens y pvtas



Hay Vírgenes Rubias Alienígenas de Aldebarán Nazis Médiums de Himmler (María Orsic):

Legionarii - Return to Aldebaran - YouTube

¿Te vale?







La Società


----------



## Thepunisher85 (2 May 2016)

Pillo sitio para hilo interesante, futura secta!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2016)

Extensísimos añadidos a primera página del hilo. 

Secciones enteras nuevas.

Me están "cristalizando" al escribir años y años de leer y pensar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2016)

Añado:







Richard Henry Lee - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## J-Z (2 May 2016)

Apuntame a tu secta tron.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 May 2016)

*Añado:*

No les invito a que se _armen_ (esa es otra cuestión). Les invito a que _aprendan a disparar_, lo cual se puede hacer por muy poco dinero, en su casa y sin licencias (excepto la Tarjeta de Armas que dan en el Ayuntamiento a las armas de aire tras comprarlas).

No hay absolutamente ninguna excusa para que NO se gasten ustedes unos ridículos 125€ por una Weihrauch HW40...

Beeman P3 - Weihrauch HW40 Air Pistol - YouTube

...o unos 280€ en una clásica (lleva produciéndose ininterrumpidamente desde 1951) carabina HW35:

Shooting Weihrauch HW 35 Air-Rifle with custom Ginb stock - YouTube

Son armas de cero gasto en mantenimiento (duran toda la vida) y cero gasto en consumibles (balines aparte). La calidad general y -muy importante- el gatillo está a años luz por encima de las armas Gamo que pueden encontrar usualmente en las armerías españolas.

Por muy poco dinero ya puede usted aprender a disparar en su propia casa. No hay excusa para NO hacerlo. Un "Kit" completo de Armas + cazabalines + balines + gafas de protección cuesta _menos_ que una TV de gama media.

Si puede comprarse armas mejores miel sobre hojuelas, yo doy ideas para armas económicas y fáciles de comprar.

Tengo hilo sobre el tiro:

TIRO deportivo con arma corta y larga DESDE CERO Y PARA TODOS LOS BOLSILLOS. Ahorre (SÍ, AHORRE) con este bonito deporte[/INDENT][/INDENT]

*COMPRE E INSTALE INDEPENDENCIA ENERGÉTICA:*

Compre (según su circunstancia y posibilidades) linternas a manubrio, radios a manubrio, paneles fotovoltáicos y un generador eólico.

Puede empezar por algo tan sencillo como un Kit fotovoltáico Xunzel:

KIT SOLAR SOLARLIFE i-5 by XUNZEL - YouTube

http://www.xunzel.com/cast/

Desde 150€ en Leroy Merlin. Todo incluido en el Kit. Mientras que no lo conecte a la red (no está pensado para ello) no hay problema legal alguno. Puede usted comenzar a crear una modesta "red de emergencias" en su casa, con unas pocas bombillas led y un enchufe para recargar baterías.

¿Por qué comprar esto?

* No es (sólo) por ahorrar.

* No es (sólo) por jorobar a las eléctricas.

* NO es (sólo) por Ecología.​
Es (también) por los PRINCIPIOS OBOSC DE AUTONOMÍA Y RESILIENCIA: 

* Si usted genera al menos _algo_ de su electricidad, usted es más AUTÓNOMO. 

* Si usted tiene _algún_ tipo (por modesto que sea) de capacidad de generación de electricidad en caso de corte de la luz, usted es más RESILIENTE.​
Tener _algo_ de capacidad de generar electricidad es un tema moral y filosófico.​


----------



## Alvin Red (3 May 2016)




----------



## Blaster II (3 May 2016)

Lo que ya dije mucho antes de que colgaras el hilo: *Ni una sola idea nueva*. Sé que sois incapaces, sé por qué y hasta he explicado cómo. También he explicado por qué jamás recordaríais mi explicación al respecto, cómo pensáis, por qué sólo vivís para inventar autoestima, y por qué en el intento desesperado sólo llegáis a metas nulas. Os he explicado mucho pero es imposible que aprendáis. También os he explicado por qué es imposible.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (3 May 2016)

Aynrandiano

2 cosas

Artes marciales; no. Jamás. No sirven O no son eficientes en comparación a otras cosas. Falsa sensación de seguridad que queda derroida a la primera hostia. Hago excepción del Judo y el BJJ sin armas y de la eskrima filipina y la esgrima europea (no deportiva) para las armas

Armas; aparte de las oficiales, tirachinas de los fuertes valen para bastante, bastones-estoque aunque estén prohibidos, etc

---------- Post added 03-may-2016 at 13:43 ----------

No sé si has puesto algo de comunidades religiosas...pertenecer por ejemplo a una comunidad de católicos tradicionalistas es más útil que todas las armas de aire comprimido


----------



## visaman (3 May 2016)

recuerda Andy sin chortins a pelito no hay paraíso.


----------



## Ov€rdose (3 May 2016)

Desde el punto de vista "racional" de salvar el culo es absurda toda la parafernalia survivalista, lo mejor sería ser un don assets, un don corbatas con liquidez, un tipo bien vestido, bien relacionado con la castuza española, incluso con la izmierda progre y el artisteo, con independencia financiera, contactos y propiedades en algún país más pobre que España pero seguro, en Europa se me ocurren Eslovenia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Croacia ¿cómo estará allí el mercado inmobiliario? Y cuando se pongan feas las cosas coger un vuelo y adiós España. Un empresario o un funcivago premium de esos que disfrutan de años de excedencia por ejemplo. 
Es decir cash$€£Ұ, contactos, propiedades, ucras y húngaras a pelo, un buen bronceado, sonrisa profident, saber moverse con la gente guapa y adinerada y no perder el tiempo pateando el monte vestido de camuflaje (que ya son ganas de llamar la atención de la policía y la GC) y tirando perdigonadas a una lata de avecrem. 







Desde el punto de vista del Estado y la educación militar de los ciudadanos, tampoco tiene el menor sentido jugar a boyscouts cuando luego el 99% de la guerra sería en entornos urbanos, en las afueras de las ciudades, en aeropuertos, en nudos ferroviarios y de carreteras. En definitiva en entornos urbanizados. Cuando además todo el mundo tiene sistemas GPS, Google maps, Europa está llena de carreteras ultraseñalizadas que tomar de referencia, un UAV de pequeño tamaño e incluso de fabricación improvisada es totalmente asequible para cualquiera... 
Sería mejor militarmente que se enseñara a la gente el manejo básico de vehículos pesados, algo de mecánica, hay bastantes jóvenes de más de 25 años que ni tienen el carnet b de conducir, chavales que jamás han tocados el volante de un coche, muchísimas mujeres que se sacaron el carnet con 18 y no han vuelto a tocar un coche desde entonces. Yo mismo hasta hace poco años no había conducido nada más grande que una transpaleta eléctrica.

También orientación pero en entornos más urbanizados, algún tipo de formación básica sobre armamento pesado, aviación, tiro, extinción de incendios, salvamento en caso de derrumbes, primeros auxilios, albañilería, electricidad, manejo de motocicletas y bicicletas por si hay que hacer de enlace..., todo esto es útil, hacer tiendas de campañas con palos o poner trampas para animales es totalmente inútil. Si España está llena de edificios abandonados que pueden servir de refugio y de tiendas y almacenes de alimentación en los que aprovisionarse. Pero queda más bonito jugar a Rambo.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (3 May 2016)

Me gusta, me gusta... a pesar de que abogo por instituciones tradicionales como la familia, el municipio o el clero local, tu ideología tiene una gran virtud: *busca la verdadera independencia individual en el desapego material y social respecto a las condiciones impuestas por la civilización moderna*. Además, se adelanta sensatamente a un escenario futuro mas que probable, acierta en emplear como referente la imagen de la milicia o el paramilitar y aporta muchísimos consejos útiles y prácticos para el _mad-max _.

Sin embargo, cojeas en lo metafísico o lo espiritual, probablemente porque tu exccesivo apego a la razón impide que veas la existencia de otros campos del conocimiento, quizás fundamentados en la intuición o la inspiración (que también son facultades humanas fundamentales). 

Sin mas dilaciones, ahí va mi aporte: Buscas la autonomía del individuo en el deapego material respecto a una sociedad en proceso de disolución, perfecto, pero *¿¿Que hay del desapego "espiritual" o inmaterial respecto a las amenazas inmateriales??*

Las mayores amenazas para el individuo son las fuerzas irracionales que actúan sobre su libre voluntad (si partimos del hecho de que eso exista): *¿¿ Que hay de la dependencia individual en el apego hacia las pasiones, los deseos, los vicios y los objetos de sensación??*

No hay duda acerca de ello: lo que mas perturba el espíritu y el intelecto son la lujuria, la avaricia, la envidia, la soberbia y demás pecados capitales. Son, en definitiva, los efectos que producen sobre el _psique_ o el alma los apegos hacia los objetos de sensación, tales como las mujeres o las riquezas. *¿¿Cómo hacer frente a estas potencias esclavizadoras del Ser?? ¿¿Cómo alcanzar la libertad, no solo en el plano material, sino también en el emocional y el espiritual??* 

Bien, pues en mi opinión te falta dar respuesta a todo eso, aunque no tienes porque partir de cero. Grandes personalidades de la historia y el mito comenzaron ese trabajo hace milenios, y dejaron impreso su conocimiento en las tradiciones sagradas de la humanidad, confluyendo en conclusiones similares desde occidente hasta oriente.


----------



## angek (3 May 2016)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> ...Cash$€£Ұ, contactos, propiedades, ucras y húngaras a pelo, un buen bronceado, sonrisa profident, saber moverse con la gente guapa y adinerada..



Hombre, para salvar el culo puntualmente podría servir la agenda, pero ahí ya no sería uno tan autosuficiente. 

Ni se _debería_ sentir autosuficiente. 

Sí que parece acertado el escenario de guerra urbana, en cambio.


----------



## Kozak (3 May 2016)

Blaster II dijo:


> Lo que ya dije mucho antes de que colgaras el hilo: *Ni una sola idea nueva*. Sé que sois incapaces, sé por qué y hasta he explicado cómo. También he explicado por qué jamás recordaríais mi explicación al respecto, cómo pensáis, por qué sólo vivís para inventar autoestima, y por qué en el intento desesperado sólo llegáis a metas nulas. Os he explicado mucho pero es imposible que aprendáis. También os he explicado por qué es imposible.



¿Y?

No queremos ideas nuevas. Quremos ideas BUENAS. Que funcionen.

Puta manía con la novedad. Para ti la novedad. A mí dame libros viejos, platos de la abuela y un Mauser de cerrojo.

---------- Post added 03-may-2016 at 21:00 ----------




Ov€rdose dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista "racional" de salvar el culo es absurda toda la parafernalia survivalista, lo mejor sería ser un don assets, un don corbatas con liquidez, un tipo bien vestido, bien relacionado con la castuza española, incluso con la izmierda progre y el artisteo, con independencia financiera, contactos y propiedades en algún país más pobre que España pero seguro, en Europa se me ocurren Eslovenia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Croacia ¿cómo estará allí el mercado inmobiliario? Y cuando se pongan feas las cosas coger un vuelo y adiós España. Un empresario o un funcivago premium de esos que disfrutan de años de excedencia por ejemplo.
> Es decir cash$€£Ұ, contactos, propiedades, ucras y húngaras a pelo, un buen bronceado, sonrisa profident, saber moverse con la gente guapa y adinerada y no perder el tiempo pateando el monte vestido de camuflaje (que ya son ganas de llamar la atención de la policía y la GC) y tirando perdigonadas a una lata de avecrem.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene todo el sentido si lo que quieres no es guerra, sino HUIR de ella.

Simplemente ganas habilidades para poder cazar, no para combatir. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (3 May 2016)

Lo mejor para escapar de una eventual guerra en el continente euroasiático es tener un pisito barato en cualquier ciudad de Sudamérica. Cuando estalle la Tercera Guerra Mundial, una vez más la gran masa continental Europa-África-Asia será un avispero mientras que América será otra vez un puto remanso de paz. Comprar pistolas de aire comprimido y hacer Airsoft no va a servir de nada cuando cierren las autopistas y el Mercadona se os quede vacío. Vais a cazar muchas cordornices con la pistolita de balines, sí...


----------



## Sunwukung (3 May 2016)

No veo la utilidad de entrenar con pistolas de aire, porque no creo que el retroceso sea el mismo, por mucha puntería que ganes con unas, no significa que vayas a poder tener la misma con una pistola con balas.

La auténtica medida es poder pirar a un país más estable y tener medios para vivir allí.

Lo demás no creo que aumente demasiado las probabilidades de sobrevivir, por alguna razón el ser humano siempre ha prosperado dentro de grupos.


----------



## Tecnecio (3 May 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No veo la utilidad de entrenar con pistolas de aire, porque no creo que el retroceso sea el mismo, por mucha puntería que ganes con unas, no significa que vayas a poder tener la misma con una pistola con balas.
> 
> La auténtica medida es poder pirar a un país más estable y tener medios para vivir allí.
> 
> Lo demás no creo que aumente demasiado las probabilidades de sobrevivir, por alguna razón el ser humano siempre ha prosperado dentro de grupos.



Pero le pierdes el miedo a una pistola y mejoras la puntería. La de balas tiene más retroceso naturalmente, pero salvo que te vayas a pistolacas, es totalmente controlable. La primera vez que disparé una pistola de balas la sensación fue de "ya está? sólo se mueve esto?" y soy peso pluma, no tengo brazacos ni nada parecido. Y el olor a pólvora a mí me gusta :o


----------



## FoSz2 (4 May 2016)

Genial el hilo.

Los que critican a mal, lo leen y toman notas, se ve a leguas.

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 10:27 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo mejor para escapar de una eventual guerra en el continente euroasiático es tener un pisito barato en cualquier ciudad de Sudamérica. Cuando estalle la Tercera Guerra Mundial, una vez más la gran masa continental Europa-África-Asia será un avispero mientras que América será otra vez un puto remanso de paz. Comprar pistolas de aire comprimido y hacer Airsoft no va a servir de nada cuando cierren las autopistas y el Mercadona se os quede vacío. Vais a cazar muchas cordornices con la pistolita de balines, sí...



Seguramente te sirva cuando llegues a ese pisito barato americano...


----------



## visaman (4 May 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo mejor para escapar de una eventual guerra en el continente euroasiático es tener un pisito barato en cualquier ciudad de Sudamérica. Cuando estalle la Tercera Guerra Mundial, una vez más la gran masa continental Europa-África-Asia será un avispero mientras que América será otra vez un puto remanso de paz. Comprar pistolas de aire comprimido y hacer Airsoft no va a servir de nada cuando cierren las autopistas y el Mercadona se os quede vacío. Vais a cazar muchas cordornices con la pistolita de balines, sí...



te cogerán en el aeropuerto y de leva forzosa vas


----------



## Kozak (4 May 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> *Lo mejor para escapar de una eventual guerra en el continente euroasiático es tener un pisito barato en cualquier ciudad de Sudamérica. *Cuando estalle la Tercera Guerra Mundial, una vez más la gran masa continental Europa-África-Asia será un avispero mientras que América será otra vez un puto remanso de paz. Comprar pistolas de aire comprimido y hacer Airsoft no va a servir de nada cuando cierren las autopistas y el Mercadona se os quede vacío. Vais a cazar muchas cordornices con la pistolita de balines, sí...



...donde en tiempo de paz los asesinatos matan a más gente que los bombardeos en Donetsk. ¡VRABO!


----------



## visaman (4 May 2016)

a estas halturas del hilo y andiradiado no pone fotos de chortins demijrante oiga.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2016)

Añadido ejemplo Eysenck.


----------



## visaman (4 May 2016)

Andy te sobrevaloras demasiado


----------



## qualicion (4 May 2016)

Me han gustado bastante muchos puntos, incluso me siento identificado en el haber pensado muchas veces que todo el mundo es racional, cuando después das con que incluso el que menos lo parece es un psicópata manipulador.

pd:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2016)

Añadidos ARMA3, Fritz Lang, Isaac Asimov y los "package deals".


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (4 May 2016)

¿Entonces los refugees son Oboscos? :rolleye:


----------



## Tecnecio (4 May 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Artes marciales; no. Jamás. No sirven O no son eficientes en comparación a otras cosas. Falsa sensación de seguridad que queda derroida a la primera hostia. Hago excepción del Judo y el BJJ sin armas y de la eskrima filipina y la esgrima europea (no deportiva) para las armas



Judo antes que krav maga + muay thai? con estas 2 tienes un nivel de defensa nada despreciable y recibir hostias te parece algo más o menos cotidiano, una hostia en la calle no te va a paralizar como si fuera la primera que te dan en tu vida.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 May 2016)

Ayn, la palabra que te falta en el tema de los paquete ideológicos es "_eclecticismo_".


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 May 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> ...donde en tiempo de paz los asesinatos matan a más gente que los bombardeos en Donetsk. ¡VRABO!



Es más probable que te mates disparando el Mauser oxidado en el campo de tiro o cayendo por un precipicio haciendo "orienteeing" en la Sierra de Grazalema que que te mate un malandro en Latinoamérica. Y si encima hablamos de una Europa futura azotada por jihadistas haciéndose volar por los aires en trenes y autobuses, ya ni te cuento. En realidad el mejor sitio desde el que recibir una Tercera Guerra Mundial sería Australia o Nueva Zelanda, pero no es apto para todos los bolsillos.


----------



## Crispín Klander (5 May 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Es más probable que te mates disparando el Mauser oxidado en el campo de tiro o cayendo por un precipicio haciendo "orienteeing" en la Sierra de Grazalema que que te mate un malandro en Latinoamérica. Y si encima hablamos de una Europa futura azotada por jihadistas haciéndose volar por los aires en trenes y autobuses, ya ni te cuento. *En realidad el mejor sitio desde el que recibir una Tercera Guerra Mundial sería Australia o Nueva Zelanda,* pero no es apto para todos los bolsillos.



Es lo que iba yo a decir .

que las pistolitas de balines y el orinteering , como pasatiempos vale. Como utilidad de supervivencia en una futura guerra intercultural/racial/total en Europa es simplemente otra parida rellena-hilos. Me gustaria ver la utilidad del fung-sui cuando un moro se inmola en el cercanias. O las pistolas de balines cuando vengan 1000.000 de congoleses por despeñaperros. Probablemente tenga casi mas utilidad el motocross, -para los que no viven en zulos -. En medio del campo y con una burra de cross , eres casi inmune a todo lo que no vaya en moto. Cualquiera que le pille el madmax en la ciudad , va a durar vivo lo mismo que tarda la comida en faltar en el mercadona. Con o sin pistolas de balines.

pero vamos, como muy bien has dicho , la unica forma de ver los toros desde la barrera es Australia/NZ.

Por cierto , he dicho ya que soy el orgulloso titular de la residencia permanente Australiana. no ? :: 
Llegado el caso ,me tomare una VB fresquita a sa salud del Randy y sus oboscos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2016)

Añadidas fotos y vídeos a cabecera.

Por ejemplo:

Más "progresistas" desfilando exactamente igual que Nazis:











Luego esta gente tiene la desfachatez de acusarnos de "Nazis" a los demás que no comulgamos con su secta.​


Crispín Klander dijo:


> Es lo que iba yo a decir .
> 
> que las pistolitas de balines y el orinteering , como pasatiempos vale. Como utilidad de supervivencia en una futura guerra intercultural/racial/total en Europa es simplemente otra parida rellena-hilo



Ya os iré contestando.

Tener HABILIDADES es tener POTENCIAS aristotélicas.

Es como si me dices que un extintor es inútil si se te incendia el piso o el cinturón de seguridad es inútil si te estampas contra un camión.

El cinturón y el extintor son PARCIALMENTE ÚTILES, y eso es mucho mejor que nada.


----------



## visaman (5 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Añadidas fotos y vídeos a cabecera.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



jefe lo de matar lo tenemos claro lo de saquear también, pero tenemos una duda, las violamos con condón o sin condón?8:8:8:


----------



## Kozak (5 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Es lo que iba yo a decir .
> 
> que las pistolitas de balines y el orinteering , como pasatiempos vale. Como utilidad de supervivencia en una futura guerra intercultural/racial/total en Europa es simplemente otra parida rellena-hilos. Me gustaria ver la utilidad del fung-sui cuando un moro se inmola en el cercanias. O las pistolas de balines cuando vengan 1000.000 de congoleses por despeñaperros. Probablemente tenga casi mas utilidad el motocross, -para los que no viven en zulos -. *En medio del campo y con una burra de cross , eres casi inmune a todo lo que no vaya en moto*. Cualquiera que le pille el madmax en la ciudad , va a durar vivo lo mismo que tarda la comida en faltar en el mercadona. Con o sin pistolas de balines.
> 
> ...



Una puta piedra o un cable te matan o dejan baldado. No me toques la huevada.


----------



## Crispín Klander (5 May 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Una puta piedra o un cable te matan o dejan baldado. No me toques la huevada.



creo que el contexto en el que tratamos , es de madmax / revolucion , y formas de escapar con vida del hipotético caos en el que se sumiría Europa/el pais

no de que las motos sean o no peligrosas.

Las otras opciones que se barajaban en este hilo son "pistola de balines" y echarse al monte a pie.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2016)

mester de juglaria dijo:


> (Edito: Ya lo he visto. Más de lo mismo. Otro rollo para vendernos sus delirantes teorias sobre la conspiracion lunar y timosida). Una pena ,porque el tema apuntaba majo.
> 
> _* El Estudio de la* "ciencias ocultas" es válido*, aunque sólo sea porque gran parte de los seres humanos creen en ellas.
> * El "mapa del mundo" de la* Ciencia Oficial* es groseramente incompleto
> ...



Le invito a que haga Ctrl + F en primera página y busque "package deals".

A ver, ¿usted desprecia el cálculo diferencial porque Newton estudiase Ocultismo Bíblico?


----------



## chaber (6 May 2016)

LiveLeak.com - *GRAPHIC* Biker is decapitated after being ran over by truck *Vertical*


----------



## Crispín Klander (6 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le invito a que haga Ctrl + F en primera página y busque "package deals".
> 
> A ver, ¿usted desprecia el cálculo diferencial porque Newton estudiase Ocultismo Bíblico?



Yo no hago en absoluto package deals. 

La prueba la tiene en Vd mismo. Le sigo leyendo sus hiperinteresantes artículos socioculturales con fruicción , cuando al mismo tiempo le considero un chiflado magufo-ocultista .

Lo malo es cuando lo mezcla con eso que Vd llama "Ciencia:". Como me temo que va a terminar pasando con este hilo. De supervivencias , filosofía y humanidades , terminaremos de una forma u otra hablando del timosida y conspiracion lunar. Como ya dije una pena, porque el hilo -aun a mi juicio yerrado- es interesante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> creo que el contexto en el que tratamos , es de madmax / revolucion , y formas de escapar con vida del hipotético caos en el que se sumiría Europa/el pais
> 
> Las otras opciones que se barajaban en este hilo son "pistola de balines" y echarse al monte a pie.



Las pistolas de balines y el echarse al monte son MEDIOS para adquirir HABILIDADES BÁSICAS _porsiaca_, no soluciones por sí mismas a nada.


----------



## Crispín Klander (6 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las pistolas de balines y el echarse al monte son MEDIOS para adquirir HABILIDADES BÁSICAS _porsiaca_, no soluciones por sí mismas a nada.



oki.

En eso le doy tutta la razon.

ahora ,que si lo que quiere es maximizar la seguridad y supervivencia, no hay nada que -dolar por dolar- gane a sacarse la doble nacionalidad en cualquier pais tranquilo.

Por el tiempo invertido en las pistolas ( ojo , que me gustan ,estoy ya buscando esa carabina del .22 que me recomendó ) creo que hay otros skills que pueden salvar el pellejo con mayor efectividad. 

De todas formas, ante un posible madmax , las cosas pasan tan deprisa ( y sobre todo dentro de una gran urbe ) , que no tendria sentido preparacion alguna que no implique salir pitando . Preferiblemente a otro pais. 

Si se fija ,los supervivientes judíos de Alemania , fueron principalmente los que se largaron a tiempo . ( mezcla de tener dinerillo en cash , visados listos ,etc ) . Lo mismo que los exiliados rojetes de nuestra gloriosa cruzada nacional. El porcentaje de gente que pudo haber salvado su vida por saber fieldcraft -intuyo - fue muchisimo menor al que se salvo simplemente por poder pirarse al tener un pasaporte y dinerito a mano.

PS. : descargándome el ARMA . a ver que tal . Hace que no juego a un juego lo menos 20 años. -y vivo de esto-. Casa del herrero , cuchillo ,palo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Si se fija ,los supervivientes judíos de Alemania , fueron principalmente los que se largaron a tiempo . ( mezcla de tener dinerillo en cash , visados listos ,etc )



Pienso mucho en ellos.

Tras 1933 no podían llevarse ni los relojes de Alemania: tenían que dejar todas sus riquezas.

Después ya ni eso fue posible.

Me obsesionan los judíos que NO VIERON lo que se venía encima y se quedaron.

Para Podemos -por ejemplo- YO SOY UN "JUDÍO".


----------



## The Replicant (7 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me obsesionan los judíos que NO VIERON lo que se venía encima y se quedaron.





es como todas las cosas, hay judios listos y judios tontos. Poco inteligente hay que ser para no ver la que se estaba avecinando. Los que supieron verlo les faltó tiempo para hacer las maletas y salir pitando aunque fuera con lo puesto. Pero siempre hay gente que dice “bueno, ya se arreglará”, o que no quieren hacer el esfuerzo que supone hacer maletas y emprender una nueva vida. El precio que pagaron por no hacer ese esfuerzo a su tiempo evidentemente fue muy alto.

Jran hilo por cierto


----------



## Æmilius (7 May 2016)

Gran hilo Ayn.

:Aplauso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2016)

Tengo que crear seccion sobre la DESPROGRAMACIÓN LUDOVICO (A Clockwork Orange) que debe hacer el Objetivista OScuro:



> The Real McMartin dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estara gracioso cuando en una pela entre un niño y una niña el niño se tenga que dejar patear para evitar que le llamen maltratador...
> ...



Nos han programado para NO defendernos.


----------



## Æmilius (8 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Añadido ejemplo Eysenck.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo que crear seccion sobre la DESPROGRAMACIÓN LUDOVICO (A Clockwork Orange) que debe hacer el Objetivista OScuro:
> 
> 
> 
> Nos han programado para NO defendernos.



Indefensión aprendida.

Indefensión aprendida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> La indefensión aprendida es un tecnicismo que se refiere a la condición de un ser humano o animal que ha "aprendido" a comportarse pasivamente, con la sensación subjetiva de no poder hacer nada y que no responde a pesar de que existen oportunidades reales de cambiar la situación aversiva, evitando las circunstancias desagradables o mediante la obtención de recompensas positivas. La teoría de indefensión aprendida se ha relacionado con depresión clínica y otros trastornos mentales "resultantes" de la percepción de ausencia de control sobre el resultado de una situación. Esto no es del todo cierto ya que no es un buen análogo clínico (no son totalmente comparables ambas situaciones aunque a nivel "sintomático" se parezcan, es por ello que en investigación se ha usado la indefensión aprendida como análogo clínico de la depresión); es más, el comparar una situación adversa que se percibe como incontrolable (pero que realmente no lo es) con un trastorno o "enfermedad" mental sería una forma de contribuir a crear una indefensión aprendida: implícitamente se está negando la posibilidad activa (sujeto agente) de cambio que la persona tiene pasando de un lugar (locus) de control interno a uno externo en donde la persona acaba asumiendo que la responsabilidad de esa situación es suya y nada puede hacer ("estoy enfermo, deprimido, no puedo hacer nada salvo ser pasivo/paciente", etc.) para cambiar el medio o el contexto y mejorar su situación.1
> 
> A aquellos individuos que han sido ineficaces o menos sensibles para determinar las consecuencias de su comportamiento se dicen que han adquirido indefensión aprendida.2
> 
> *Algunos estudios universitarios [cita requerida] han revelado que cuando a una persona se le castiga de manera continua sin importar lo que haga, desarrolla indefensión aprendida, por lo que el sujeto deja de responder e intentar. [cita requerida] Suele ser común en personas cuyo régimen de crianza paterna ha sido autoritario*.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2016)

Contra la indefensión progamada ....


----------



## davitin (8 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pienso mucho en ellos.
> 
> *Tras 1933 no podían llevarse ni los relojes de Alemania*: tenían que dejar todas sus riquezas.
> 
> ...



Hola ayn, te felicito por el hilo, muy ameno e interesante.

En caso de madmax, guerra civil, caza de brujas o simplemente tener que salir cagando leches del pais, puedes meter tu dinero en bitcoins y otras cripto monedas y podras disponer de ellos en cualquier nacion civilizada a donde escapes, sin tener que llevar billetes encima ni hacer transferencias bancarias dependiendo de terceros, ni oro ni otros objetos que te pueden robar o confiscar facilmente los matones del regimen que mande en ese momento, maleantes, etc...usando bitcoins, puedes hacerte pasar por pobre en una situacion de madmax, cosa muy util por que si dispones de cuentas o cash sano te las pueden robar facilmente las "manos fuertes", con bitcoin no hay ese problema, puedes tener millones y ser, literalmente, transparente a los ojos y analisis de los poderosos.

Bajo mi punto de vista, el Bitcoin es otra arma mas en el arsenal del superviviente.


----------



## cusbe11 (8 May 2016)

He leído la primera página del hilo por encima, y creo que cada vez es más evidente que AYN RANDiano2 ha pervertido lo que implica el objetivismo y se ha convertido en una caricatura de objetivista que, partiendo de dicho movimiento, coge lo que le interesa, ignora lo que no, lo mezcla con un montón de "filosofía prepper" y al resultado lo llama "objetivismo oscuro", aunque bien podría haberlo llamado "espaguetis a la boloñesa".

Como he dicho, he leído por encima la primera página del hilo y, aunque hay puntos con los que Ayn Rand pudiera estar de acuerdo, igualmente hay otros a los que se opondría totalmente. Aunque vamos, seguro que si forzamos un poco el tema, Ayn Rand también encontraría puntos a favor con Pablo Iglesias, y eso no quiere decir que Podemos predique el "objetivismo morado".

Por ejemplo, este forero predica ideas diametralmente opuestas a la defensa de la realidad y la lógica que hace el objetivismo y, cometiendo errores conceptuales de bulto, se permite sentar las bases de su propia epistemología, supongo que como un burdo intento de justificar sus magufadas:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *EPISTEMOLOGÍA OBOSC*
> 
> El Universo es tan complicado y los seres humanos somos tan limitados que es arrogante y temerario el creer que _*"se sabe todo lo básico sobre el mundo"*_.
> 
> ...



Lo que este forero no entiende es que ese "mapa en construcción" es precisamente el conocimiento científico. La Ciencia es, por definición, un proceso de permanente auto-corrección basado en la experimentación y en la realidad. Justamente algo muy parecido a lo que defiende el objetivismo. Lo que AYN RANDiano2 propone es suplir las carencias de ese "mapa en construcción" de la realidad con mapas de territorios inventados sacados de novelas de literatura fantástica. Es falso eso de que "se sabe todo lo básico sobre el mundo", entre otras cosas porque la Ciencia se basa (al margen de que haya malos científicos) en un principio de ignorancia. El problema es que mientras un buen científico acepta la respuesta "de momento no se sabe" como algo válido, otros tapan esos "vacíos" con las religiones o, como es el caso, con las conspiraciones.

Pero es que encima AYN RANDiano2 muestra otras contradicciones. Por ejemplo, cuando habla de la estética, tacha a Ayn Rand de contradecirse por usar símbolos y figuras literarias que, en su origen, significan cosas opuestas a su forma de pensar:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *ESTÉTICA OBOSC*
> 
> El Objetivismo oficial es falsamente "puritano" en el sentido de que Ayn Rand lanzó ominosas condenas contra -digamos- los aficionados a Wagner o Beethoven.
> 
> ...



Pero luego el propio AYN RANDiano2 defiende "reutilizar" símbolos y figuras de origen ideológicamente opuesto porque claro, es su movimiento y se puede permitir hacer lo que critica en los demás:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *REUTILIZO MEMES Y OBRAS NO-OBJETIVISTAS PARA EL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO:*
> 
> *La mujer de Lot convertida en estatua de Sal:*
> 
> ...



Porque claro, si los nazis lo hicieron, ¿por qué no lo va a hacer AYN RANDiano2? No, no estoy comparando a AYN RANDiano2 con una parte de lo que hacían los nazis, lo hace él:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si los Nazis "saquearon" elementos culturales ajenos para reutilizarlos para sus fines no sé porqué los demás no vamos a saquear su producción cultural para reutilizarla para los nuestros.



Una interesante "justificación".

En fin, que este forero tiene un cacao mental de cuidado.


----------



## Crispín Klander (8 May 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo que este forero no entiende es que ese "mapa en construcción" es precisamente el conocimiento científico. La Ciencia es, por definición, un proceso de permanente auto-corrección basado en la experimentación y en la realidad. Justamente algo muy parecido a lo que defiende el objetivismo. Lo que AYN RANDiano2 propone es suplir las carencias de ese "mapa en construcción" de la realidad con mapas de territorios inventados sacados de novelas de literatura fantástica. Es falso eso de que "se sabe todo lo básico sobre el mundo", entre otras cosas porque la Ciencia se basa (al margen de que haya malos científicos) en un principio de ignorancia. El problema es que mientras un buen científico acepta la respuesta "de momento no se sabe" como algo válido, otros tapan esos "vacíos" con las religiones o, como es el caso, con las conspiraciones.



Yo tampoco lo entiendo .

Esa tendencia a rellenar con fabulas conspiratorias cualquier campo científico en el que haya un poco de duda.

Por una parte ,defiende sus conspiranoias con un falso rigor cientifico adnauseam ( referencias primarias, y referencias de las referencias primarias y cuando se le acorrala a pruebas , salir con explicaciones cuasi-comicas tipo "_y como sabe vd que se tomaron la quimio y no la tiraban a hurtadillas por el WC invalidando el estudio_" )

Pero por otra parte ,prefiere construir enrevesadas explicaciones (tipo una mega-conspiracion lunar con miles/millones de conspirantes) , para suplir lagunas científicas que a el ( a todas luces no experto en ciencia ) le parecen irresolubles . Tipo "(hay una conspiracion mundial, USA/URSS , TODO )" porque segun le parece -erróneamente btw- , cree no se pueden cruzar los cinturones de Van Allen)

De alguna forma , le parece mas plausible (atractiva?) la explicacion enrevesada a la explicacion mas sensata que -probablemente - no exista conspiracion

Siempre me fascina el hecho que los conspiranoicos (magufos )creen no en una o en dos , sino en TODAS. Por regla, unos deberian "descubrir" que no fuimos a la luna , y otros "ver" que el SIDA es un pufo. Pero casualmente , creen en TODAS. NWO , Illuminati, ojos triangulares, SIDA , LUNA, CANCER ,etc..etc..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Por regla, unos deberian "descubrir" que no fuimos a la luna , y otros "ver" que el SIDA es un pufo. Pero casualmente , creen en TODAS. NWO , Illuminati, ojos triangulares, SIDA , LUNA, CANCER ,etc..etc..



¿Es usted tan amable de enlazar la evidencia científica demostrando que el "VIH/SIDA" no es un pufo?

Dado que el "VIH" fue "descubierto" en 1983 y bautizado como "VIH" en junio de 1986 lo debería usted tener muy fácil en presentar enlaces a esa evidencia científica, publicada -no puede ser de otra forma- en 1983, 1984, 1985 y 1986.

Espero ansioso sus enlaces.


----------



## Crispín Klander (8 May 2016)

Como sabra , paso olimpicamente de entrar al trapo en sus magufadas. Todo lo que Vd tiene de analista sociologíco , lo tiene de trilero dialéctico cuando empieza con sus paridas timosida/etc. 

y por tanto paso de empezar en otra conversacion circular infinita , de referencias y tal. Ademas, cuando le dan en los morros con las evidencias ( hace no mucho con la quimio ) , "desaparece" del hilo un rato , por lo que es baladí entrar al trapo con Vd.

El hecho siquiera que sea incapaz de reprimirse pontificar sobre sus magufadas ,cuando el tema que se trataba era otro (en general , la mania ocultista de justificar con enormes conspiraciones lo que uno no es capaz de entender/saber ) no hace mas que confirmar mis sospechas.


----------



## Kozak (8 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo .
> 
> Esa tendencia a rellenar con fabulas conspiratorias cualquier campo científico en el que haya un poco de duda.
> 
> ...



El NWO no es una conspiranoia, es una REALIDAD:

[YOUTUBE]txukr5zgHnw[/YOUTUBE]

A la Luna se llegó. Simplemente una vez llegado no se estimó necesaria y rentable la inversión necesaria para seguir yendo.

Respecto al cáncer... Hay tantos cánceres como tipos de células o más. Tratar de "curar el cáncer" es como "eliminar el crimen".


----------



## ñandú iracundo (8 May 2016)

resumen: tonto abre hilo tonto


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2016)

Otro ejemplo de _Package Deal_ ideológico: Hasta 1989 ningún "progresista" se permitía decir nada contra el sistema de fronteras del Bloque Socialista, que incluía desde el Muro de Berlín...

El Muro de Berlin: La verdad oculta - YouTube

....a la pistola-robot SM-70 de la RDA...

Grenztruppen der DDR an der Mauer mit SM 70 - YouTube

...un invento diabólico para MATAR AUTOMÁTICAMENTE a quienes intentasen huír del "paraíso comunista".

Esta galería de horrores se "justificaba" llamando al Muro "Muro de protección antifascista". Como era "antifascista" era incriticable, y fin del asunto.

La misma _scene_ social progre que callaba ante las pistolas automáticas de la Alemania Comunista hoy critica las _*"inhumanidad" de las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla*_ o -simplemente- pide _*"fronteras abiertas"*_.

El _package deal_ ideológico de ser progre en los 80 implicaba callar antre el Muro de Berlín (que era para evitar la huída de los "ciudadanos" presos). Hoy incluye las "fronteras abiertas". Nadie ve la contradicción porque NADIE PIENSA, antes bien TODOS COMPRAN EL PACKAGE DEAL del momento sin hacer preguntas.[/INDENT]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero luego el propio AYN RANDiano2 defiende "reutilizar" símbolos y figuras de origen ideológicamente opuesto porque claro, es su movimiento y se puede permitir hacer lo que critica en los demás



No "critico" en los demás.

CONSTATO que todo movimiento ideológico "saquea" alegremente elementos cultirales ajenos para reutilizarlos para sus fines (la svástica es un ejemplo de libro) y me tomo la libertad de hacer lo mismo.

Es una pundonor mío que tenía: No podía "usar" tal o cual escultura o pieza musical porque era "Soviética" o "NAzi.

Me he quitado tal pundonor, me he vuelto más "promíscuo". Y explico por qué.


----------



## cusbe11 (8 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No "critico" en los demás.
> 
> CONSTATO que todo movimiento ideológico "saquea" alegremente elementos cultirales ajenos para reutilizarlos para sus fines (la svástica es un ejemplo de libro) y me tomo la libertad de hacer lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Puedes llamarlo como quieras, pero este hilo es básicamente una justificación de las evidentes contradicciones entre bastantes de tus ideas y el hecho de que afirmes ser objetivista. Si el objetivismo predica A, B y C, y tus ideas se oponen radicalmente a A, entonces NO eres objetivista. Tú recurres a llamarlo "objetivismo oscuro", afirmas que te has vuelto más "promiscuo" y lo que quieras, pero lo cierto es que parte de tus ideas contradicen el objetivismo, por lo que no eres objetivista.

¿No criticas los "package deal ideológicos"? Tú eres el ejemplo de aquello que criticas. Tienes un nick que hace referencia al objetivismo y defiendes ser objetivista. Incluso animas a otros a "convertirse" al objetivismo (véase el hilo del "arte objetivista"). Pero resulta que tus propias ideas no concuerdan con el "paquete" completo de objetivista, un montón de foreros te lo dicen y entonces recurres a retorcer el lenguaje y a inventar lo del "objetivismo oscuro" para llamar a algo que realmente no es objetivismo, porque había que usar la palabra "objetivismo" por alguna parte para no contradecirte, dices que tenías un "pundonor" y por eso este hilo.

Ahora cuando alguien te diga que tus ideas se contradicen con el objetivismo, no tienes más que remitirle a este hilo y soltarle lo de que eres un "objetivista oscuro". Y ya te quedas a gusto contigo mismo y tus ideas, pero las mismas seguirán contradiciendo parte del objetivismo y, por lo tanto, seguirás sin ser objetivista. Y los demás seguiremos ignorando o partiéndonos con tus magufadas, porque la gente no se chupa el dedo.


----------



## autsaider (9 May 2016)

Sé que Randiano ha hecho este hilo con todo su cariño a nosotros. Espero que me disculpe si le digo que este hilo me parece una tontería.

Para poder sobrevivir lo que necesitas es mucho dinero o irte a vivir a Australia. Todo lo demás que hagas casi no aumenta tus probabilidades de supervivencia.

Recuerdo en la película Titanic a los pasajeros poniéndose el chaleco. Lo cual es absurdo porque solo te salvas de morir congelado si logras meterte en un bote (o si usas un mueble grande a modo de bote improvisado). Si no consigues bote, ponerte el chaleco no cambia nada las cosas: mueres congelado igualmente.

Pues lo que tú nos estás proponiendo aquí es que nos pongamos el chaleco.

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 07:28 ----------

Me he puesto a mirar una entrevista a Ayn Rand. Me ha hecho recordar cuando empecé a leer su libro.

Ayn Rand tiene la cualidad de que desde el primer momento muestra a las claras lo imbécil que es.

Con otros pensadores (aunque estén equivocados) no pasa: te lleva algo más de tiempo darte cuenta de que se equivocan.

Pero con Ayn Rand es que es desde el primer minuto: una retrasada, una ignorante que no entiende nada, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, que encima tiene las narices de ponerse a repetir las mismas cafrerias que dijeron los epicureos miles de años antes (y que ya fueron rebatidas en su momento), presentarlas como si se le hubiesen ocurrido a ella, y encima hacerse llamar aristotélica (como la guinda final del pastel).


----------



## individualina (9 May 2016)

Ayn, vendría bien que seleccionaras un 'package de sano egoísmo' de La Virtud del Egoísmo de Rand. Será el package del que se echaría mano cuando quieran echar por tierra la autodependencia individual con el arma del buenismo y la 'solidaridad'. S2


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 May 2016)

La mayoría de la gente que conduce una moto comparte algunas o muchas de estas ideas.

Estas ideas me parece bien basicamente, pero todo debe empezar con la libertad individual.


----------



## The Replicant (9 May 2016)

la "esencia" de esta filosofia es muy interesante y puede servir mucho para la "supervivencia" en el dia a dia.

Partiendo de la base de que la gente es irracional y los irracionales son una aplastante mayoria, no vale la pena discutir ni intentar convencer a nadie ya que es una batalla perdida. Ellos se apoyan en el "sentimiento general" que oyen y que ven a su alrededor, pero no en la lógica o la razón.

A partir de ahi no tiene que dar ningun reparo ni hay que sentirse "raro" por el hecho de ir a contracorriente si lo que haces es de acuerdo con TU forma de pensar y no con lo que diga la gran masa borreguil. . Hay innumerables ejemplos en la historia como el fenómeno nazi y el más actual: el feminazismo. 

Hay una frase muy acertada que podria resumir toda esta filosofía, no se de quien es pero lo clava:

"hay que tener el valor para cambiar lo que podemos cambiar, la serenidad para aceptar lo que no podemos cambiar, y la inteligencia para distinguir unas cosas de otras"


----------



## Crispín Klander (9 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> S
> 
> Para poder sobrevivir lo que necesitas es mucho dinero o irte a vivir a Australia. Todo lo demás que hagas casi no aumenta tus probabilidades de supervivencia.
> 
> Recuerdo en la película Titanic a los pasajeros poniéndose el chaleco. Lo cual es absurdo porque solo te salvas de morir congelado si logras meterte en un bote (o si usas un mueble grande a modo de bote improvisado). Si no consigues bote, ponerte el chaleco no cambia nada las cosas: mueres congelado igualmente.



+100%.

De este hilo , creo que casi nadie ha vivido de verdad un mad-max , o tan siquiera estado en una zona de guerra. Se habla por lo que ven en las películas ,o leen, o creen intuir que pueda pasar.

En realidad, el madmax es mucho mas brutal ,aleatorio . Y nada -absolutamente - nada de lo que puedas hacer para prepararte incrementa tus posibilidades de supervivencia. En cuanto hay algaradas de locos salvajes, tiendas cerradas, pillajes, warlords, grupos armados, violadores, asesinos, gent que dispara a los suyos por diversion , policias que se tornan en psicopatas, etc.. la supervivencia individual pasa a ser simplemente estadistica. Lo mismo que en el titanic , la supervivencia era determinada por si te metias o no en un bote , o en Dresden si te caía o no una bomba encima. Y en ninguno de los casos te hubiese servido de nada saber supervivencia o disparar.

Como bien dicen, lo mejor para incrementar las posibilidades es Dinero . Mucho . y en una cuenta extranjera/ Bitcoins. Pasaporte(s) ,preferiblemnete de algun pais lejano (Australia/NZ/ o similares ) . y estar ojo avizor para que no te pille dentro del pais sin poder salir.


----------



## autsaider (9 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> +100%.
> 
> De este hilo , creo que casi nadie ha vivido de verdad un mad-max , o tan siquiera estado en una zona de guerra. Se habla por lo que ven en las películas ,o leen, o creen intuir que pueda pasar.
> 
> ...



Creo que Ayn Randiano no tiene en cuenta lo que está a la vuelta de la esquina: el colapso global de la civilización industrial.

Aynrandiano cree que vamos a vivir disturbios pero limitados. Sus consejos están bien para el escenario que él imagina.

El problema es que el escenario que viene va a ser muchísimo peor.


----------



## The Replicant (9 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> En realidad, el madmax es mucho mas brutal ,aleatorio .



cierto, con lo cual prepararse para un posible madmax es bajo mi punto de vista bastante ineficiente, ya que no sabemos ni cómo ni dónde ni de que manera va a producirse, si es que se produce.

Pero el dia a dia si que lo vivimos y lo sufrimos con lo que estar alerta de todo, cuestionar todo y tener estrategias de "autodefensa" para la irracionalidad reinante es mucho más acertado.


----------



## FoSz2 (9 May 2016)

¿Tenéis puertas en vuestras casas?
¿Sabéis que hay métodos para cualquier puerta y que el que quiera entrar, entrará?

Algunos en éste hilo deberían ser consecuentes, vender las puertas de sus casas y tomarse unos vinitos con lo que saquen, que la vida son dos días. Total, si el que quiere entrar, terminará entrando, no sirven para nada.


----------



## Kozak (9 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Tenéis puertas en vuestras casas?
> ¿Sabéis que hay métodos para cualquier puerta y que el que quiera entrar, entrará?
> 
> Algunos en éste hilo deberían ser consecuentes, vender las puertas de sus casas y tomarse unos vinitos con lo que saquen, que la vida son dos días. Total, si el que quiere entrar, terminará entrando, no sirven para nada.



Coste/beneficio.

Es más fácil entrar en mi casa que atracar un banco. Pero órdenes de magnitud más fácil. Sin embargo el beneficio de atracar un banco es seguro, el de mi casa no tanto.

No tengo que ser más duro que los atracadores, me basta ser más duro que el vecino. Como en las pelis de zombies, no tengo que correr más que ellos, me basta correr más que la cheerleader putón.


----------



## FoSz2 (9 May 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Coste/beneficio.
> 
> Es más fácil entrar en mi casa que atracar un banco. Pero órdenes de magnitud más fácil. Sin embargo el beneficio de atracar un banco es seguro, el de mi casa no tanto.
> 
> No tengo que ser más duro que los atracadores, me basta ser más duro que el vecino. Como en las pelis de zombies, no tengo que correr más que ellos, me basta correr más que la cheerleader putón.



Hay ladrones que saquean bloques, calles o aldeas enteras del tirón. Hay ejemplos para todo.


Pero mira, al menos hay uno que ha dicho que en caso de que se hunda el barco en aguas frías, él NO se pondría el chaleco salvavidas; total si no sirve para nada en caso de naufragio en aguas frías...


----------



## Crispín Klander (9 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Tenéis puertas en vuestras casas?
> ¿Sabéis que hay métodos para cualquier puerta y que el que quiera entrar, entrará?
> 
> Algunos en éste hilo deberían ser consecuentes, vender las puertas de sus casas y tomarse unos vinitos con lo que saquen, que la vida son dos días.



*La puerta delantera de mi parcela esta abierta *siempre*. El acceso de vehiculos igual. Basta apretar un boton. Ni código ni llaves. Un puto botón.

*La puerta principal de Chalet* no tiene siquiera cerradura* , al igual que la trasera , dado que son recuerdo de la casa antigua familiar y no quise joder la madera.

*Por descontado , no tengo barrotes en las ventanas.

Esencialmente , mi casa esta siempre abierta.

Ya ves. Sin embargo , preparado para el madmax a hierro. 2 Pasaportes, Residencia Australiana, y las perras en cuentas extranjeras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> *La puerta delantera de mi parcela esta abierta *siempre*. El acceso de vehiculos igual. Basta apretar un boton. Ni código ni llaves. Un puto botón.
> 
> *La puerta principal de Chalet* no tiene siquiera cerradura* , al igual que la trasera , dado que son recuerdo de la casa antigua familiar y no quise joder la madera.



Según escribo hay 4 puertes cerradas que me separan d ela calle. Com debe ser.

Pero lo del Pasaporte es una excelente precaución, y ahí usted ha sido más avispado que yo.

Infinidad de ADICIONES a primera página: Masones, Mishima...


----------



## Crispín Klander (9 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Según escribo hay 4 puertes cerradas que me separan d ela calle. Com debe ser.
> 
> Pero lo del Pasaporte es una excelente precaución, y ahí usted ha sido más avispado que yo.



(Por doble pasaporte me refiero 2 unidades en vigor del mismo pais )
Pues el doble pasaporte ya es un poco mas complicado de conseguir. 

Antes, con lo de mis viajes y tal , siempre me emitian 2.Basta con llevar un visado /carta de invitacion de Lybia/Mauritania/etc.. y al mismo tiempo tener un sello de Israel , y te emiten el segundo.

ahora ya ha cambiado . Salvo que tengas amiguetes en el C.D :: ,solo emiten el 2do pasaporte con un periodo maximo de 3 meses despues del final del visado (Lybia) que lo justificare.

Por otra parte , es mucho mas sencillo -y legal!- tener el pasaporte de un 3er Pais .Muchos de esos paises, emiten un pasaporte legal (i.e. realmente emitido por el M.A.E de -XXXXXXX XXXXXX- ) . La ciudadania "express" en el africa subsahariana generalmente sale por menos de 800 euros .

Yo una vez lo use -por usarlo , realmente- en Barajas... y funciona. Queda raro ver a un blanco nacido en MAdrid ,con un pasaporte CentroAfricano.. pero , dado que es valido ,y esta en vigor... pasas limpiamente por los aeropuertos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2016)

Algunos puntos a desarrollar:

* "Caja Herramientas" Carl Sagan.

* El cuerpo como manifestación del espíritu: Los músculos de Howard Roark, la frase de Mike Mentzer, la de Mishima. Una foto del gordo Juan Manuel de Prada. Una foto de un santón de la India.

* Biblioteca OBOSC: Freixedo, Ortega, Ayn Rand, Escohotado, Gonzalo Puente Ojea, Evola, Spengler, Rudolf Steiner, Mishima ("Samurais"), Gun Bible, Totaler Widerstand, Jim Wagner, The Martuialist, Robert A Heinlein (_Los mansos heredarán la tierra...en parcelas de 2x1 metros_)


----------



## individualina (9 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * El cuerpo como manifestación del espíritu: Los músculos de Howard Roark, la frase de Mike Mentzer, la de Mishima. Una foto del gordo Juan Manuel de Prada. Una foto de un santón de la India.



De lo que supone el equilibrio para el cuerpo (y la mente), el Método Alexander y cómo llegó su autor a ello ofrecen una base teórica muy interesante que apoya que nuestra parte espiritual o emocional también se basa en el equilibrio cuerpo+mente o tensión emocional expresa tensión muscular y viceversa, lo examina sobre una base fisiológica.

En un madmax, además de poder armarnos de recursos físicos, tener el recurso de una mente bien armada (equilibrada) será un requisito también importante para la supervivencia a mi modo de ver... si uno quiere sobrevivir como humano y no como una alimaña, claro...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2016)

individualina dijo:


> De lo que supone el equilibrio para el cuerpo (y la mente), el Método Alexander y cómo llegó su autor a ello ofrecen una base teórica muy interesante que apoya que nuestra parte espiritual o emocional también se basa en el equilibrio cuerpo+mente o tensión emocional expresa tensión muscular y viceversa, lo examina sobre una base fisiológica.
> 
> En un madmax, además de poder armarnos de recursos físicos, tener el recurso de una mente bien armada (equilibrada) será un requisito también importante para la supervivencia a mi modo de ver... si uno quiere sobrevivir como humano y no como una alimaña, claro...



excelente puntualización.

han dicho aquí que para sobrevivir lo mejor es...arrimarse al Poder.

Pero es que vivir así es vivir como una alimaña, sin independencia intelectual ni moral...aunque tengas un chalet con Ferraris en el garaje.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2016)

Tendrías que unir a este Movimiento la filosofa que yo llamo* Paranoica-Critica *basada en el método paranoico-critico de Salvador Dali, se resume en pocos palabras, su lema es:

*Algo quieren de mí, en que me pueden joder.*

Es extensible a cualquier faceta de la vida, incluido tías/os, analizando así las cosas se ve enseguida que cosas que parecen un chollo se convierten en pesadas cargas futuras o viceversa.


Esta foto no es paranoico-critica, pero un análisis paranoico-critico nos llevaría a pensar que estos alíen han sufrido una fuerte evolución chupa-pollista extrema, ahi cada cual el acercarse o no, la mujer es decorativa y solo le esa comiendo el coco para acercarse a los machos alfa de la especie., Eso o realmente es una alien-mujer con el aparato genital bien a la vista, lo que no llevaría a conclusiones inimaginables sobre estos alíen.


----------



## visaman (10 May 2016)

como va la secta andy


----------



## Pollepolle (10 May 2016)

Cualquier movimiento pseudoreligioso y sectario necesita algun motivo psedocientifico y paraespiritual con el que convencer a la gente de que tiene que soltar gallina a la organizacion.

Una de las mejores excusas es la construccion del templo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2016)

Polepole dijo:


> Cualquier movimiento pseudoreligioso y sectario necesita algun motivo psedocientifico y paraespiritual con el que convencer a la gente de que tiene que soltar gallina a la organizacion



OBOSC no pide un duro a nadie.


----------



## Reformas_Padilla (10 May 2016)

¿tendrá uniformes OBOSC? si es así espero que sean de color negro, que además estiliza la figura


----------



## 365 (10 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es por eso mismo por lo que Trump está triunfando cada dia más.






Aqui un OBOSC, mis diez por este excelente hilo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2016)

Reformas_Padilla dijo:


> ¿tendrá uniformes OBOSC? si es así espero que sean de color negro, que además estiliza la figura



Pretender uniformar a tus seguidores es pretender uniformar sus mentes.


----------



## Æmilius (11 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Algunos puntos a desarrollar:
> 
> * "Caja Herramientas" Carl Sagan.
> 
> ...



He leído a la mitad, pero gracias. Seguro que se te olvida algún autor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> He leído a la mitad, pero gracias. Seguro que se te olvida algún autor.



....se admiten sugerencias


----------



## Æmilius (11 May 2016)

Freixedo lo descubrí gracias a usted y he leído a Rand desde que le sigo en el foro. Es probable que usted pueda aportar más bibliografía (ya se la pedí en otro hilo) sobre su movimiento que yo. Iba a citar a Gustavo Bueno aunque no lo tengo claro del todo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 May 2016)

Inmodestamente tengo que decir que fuí de los primeros blogueros en hablar en España sobre Nick Land (lo digo por el _Dark Enlightenment_) y no veo ninguna coherencia entre su propuesta y la tuya. Supongo que habrás oído hablar del *Aceleracionismo*, el movimiento metafísico-político que han organizado sus seguidores, y cuya ética viene a ser la opuesta a la tuya: mientras tú abogas por la supervvencia y la racionalidad, ellos buscan la destrucción de todo orden necesario y la consecuión de la esquizofrenia plena como estado metafísico final de un universo sumido en la contingencia.
Sus ideas IMHO son mucho más consistentes que las tuyas, pero evidentemente ellos son profesionales de la filosofía y tú no. Pero desde el respeto me gustaría hacer algunas preguntas sobre tu modelo ético:

- ¿En qué se diferencia el Objetivismo Oscuro de las escuelas satanistas americanas del s.XX a lo Crowley o LaVey (cuya ética del individualismo era perfectamente laica y racionalista)?

- ¿Qué papel otorgas al placer en tu cosmovisión? ¿el ser racional ha de ser _hedonista / dionisíaco_, o _ascético / apolíneo_? Intuyo que te inclinas por la segunda opción, pero en ese caso, ¿cuál es el fín último de la existencia?, ¿qué ha de ponernos en movimiento?

- Dada la influencia de Nietzsche releído por Heidegger que hay en toda esta historia, ¿qué papel otorgas a la muerte como figura ética? ¿el Objetivista Oscuro cómo gestiona la conciencia de su finitud, de su _ser-para-la-muerte_? ¿Hay espacio para el _carpe diem_?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 May 2016)

Joder, vaya preguntas tan profundas y fecundas...empiezo por la última e iré pasando a cabecera:



> ¿qué papel otorgas a la muerte como figura ética? ¿el Objetivista Oscuro cómo gestiona la conciencia de su finitud, de su ser-para-la-muerte? ¿Hay espacio para el carpe diem?



Mi Finitud personal yo la gestiono así:

* Yo soy Finito, pero la Razón Universal no lo es. Poniéndome a su servicio me pongo al servicio de algo infinito y que durará lo que dure el ser humano racional.

* En realidad no sé qué es la muerte. Preocuparme por algo que desconozco no es racional. Ayn Rand misma dijo en una entrevista que aunque hubiese vida después de la muerte no le interesaba, pues no podía saber nada sobre ella desde aquí.


----------



## Mecanosfera (12 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Joder, vaya preguntas tan profundas y fecundas...empiezo por la última e iré pasando a cabecera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, que tu amor por la Razón trascendental como principo inmortal que nos supera y trasciende a todos, exige "sacrificar" nuestra vida y nuestro placeres por la causa raconalista... Pero eso es un contrasentido, porque no es compatible con el individualismo metodológico, según el cual tú y sólo tú eres el centro de tu existencia. Ese lugar, en tu modelo, queda usurpado por la Razón.
Respecto a la muerte, no voy tanto a qué sucede después (efectivamente es indiferente) sino al hecho de que la toma de conciencia de la finitud tiene sus consecuencias en la vida cotidiana. Por ejemplo, coleccionar o acumular cosas se convierte en algo un poco patético, porque estás construyendo un castillo de naipes que se caerá cuando mueras.
Los nietzcheanos heideggerianos, que eran un poco existencialista, valoraban mucho la ética de la muerte. Por ejemplo, sería mejor morir en un momento adecuado que pretender vivir eternamente como un esclavo: puesto que la muerte es un acontecimiento irrenunciable, pertenecería a la propia voluntad elegir el momento en que la muerte nos haría más virtuosos. Es algo cercano a las ideas de los samurais, los kamikazes, el seppuku... la muerte correcta y digna como virtud, y no preolongar una vida estéril tontamente como si esquivar la muerte fuese posible.


----------



## Kozak (12 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pretender uniformar a tus seguidores es pretender uniformar sus mentes.



Además es "anticamuflaje". Justo lo contrario de lo que Vd. defiende.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2016)

> ¿Hay espacio para el carpe diem?



No.

Y esto es Objetivismo Ortodoxo.

El Carpe Diem es incompatible con el FULL CONTEXT (hasta hay una revista objetivista con ese título).

Cada hora de nuestras vidas ha de estar "estucturada" por el contexto completo de nuestros valores y objetivos.

Decir "esta vez no cuenta" es engañarse.

Permitirse "indulgencias" es comenzar a bajar la escalera de la destrucción.

Guardo esta imagen:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2016)

Brainstoirm menatal a desarrollar:

Ars longa vita brevis como resumen de las actividades de uso dual y el evitar los "sumideros de tiempo" (furbo, la que se avecina, porno...)

"Vivir para la muerte" con ética de Kamikaze: _"No nos preocupaba la muerte porque estábamos ocupados al 100% en las cuestiones técnicas de la misión"_. En realidad todos pilotamos un _Zero_: Nuestro cuerpo mortal. Concentrémonos en aterrizar correctamente (la muerte buena). 

Añadido cuadros Objetivismo-Aviones. _Aeropitturas_. 













cordair born with wing - Buscar con Google







cordair born with wing - Buscar con Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2016)

> ¿En qué se diferencia el Objetivismo Oscuro de las escuelas satanistas americanas del s.XX a lo Crowley o LaVey (cuya ética del individualismo era perfectamente laica y racionalista)?



Los Satanistas dicen "haz lo que quieras".

Los Objetivistas (Oscuros o Mainstream) decimos "haz lo que debas".

Los Satanistas no respetan los derechos de los "débiles".

Los Objetivistas (Oscuros o Mainstream) respetamos los derechos de todo ser humano. De todo.

Los Satanistas son Feístas.

Los Objetivistas no. A nosotros lo feo nos repele.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2016)

Y que pasa con Bukoski se ha puesto de moda entre la policia de Barcelona.

*sin líderes, por favor
*

invéntate a ti mismo y luego reinvéntate a ti mismo,
no nades en el mismo fango.
invéntate a ti mismo y luego reinvéntate a ti mismo,
y
mantente alejado de las garras de la mediocridad.

invéntate a ti mismo y luego reinvéntate a ti mismo,
cambia tus pautas y tus formas tan seguido que ellos no puedan
nunca
clasificarte.

infúndete nuevo vigor y
acepta las cosas
pero sólo en los términos que has inventado
y reinventado.

sé auto-reflexivo.

y reinventa tu vida porque debes;
es tu vida y
su historia
y el presente
te pertenece sólo
a ti.


----------



## DONK (14 May 2016)

Gran hilo con temas muy interesantes y otros no tanto para mi,de eso se trata,cada uno es objetivo a su manera.

Lo que si que echo en falta es que para ser de tu secta hace falta ser cuasi millonario,no todos podemos permitirnos el lujo de tener cuentas en el extranjero,ser poliglotas,tener un chalet con huerto,cinco kilos de oro,almacenar comida para un regimientoo tener una especie de Iberdrola a escala en el sotano.

En mi opinion a este hilo lo que le falta es objetivismo negativo,lo de cogerse un avion a Suiza si llega ell Mad Max esta de puta madre si te lo puedes permitir y lo mas importante,si te dejan.Das por supuesto que en caso de que todo salga mal a ti todo te va a salir lo suficientemente bien como para conseguir largarte pero las cosas no son asi,Ortega tenia razon en lo de "yo soy yo y mis circunstancias".Sus circunstancias eran cojonudas y por eso se largo pero un tio que vive en Madrid si no le dejan escapar esta jodido y va a tener que saber sobrevivir en el peor entorno mad maxista posible,desde la capital del reino nadie se puede escapar echandose al monte,yo por ejemplo ya tengo una ruta de escape desde La Corula hasta Portugal sin tocar el asfalto,son 300 kilometros que ya me he recorrido un par de veces,con una mochila,un poco de comida y una cantimplora me planto en Portugal en 7 dias por unos caminos que no van a estar vigilados y en los que es facil esconderse y conseguir alimento de la naturaleza si sabes pescar,ahi es donde veo el fallo del hilo,solo estas preparado para una huida elitista.

Imaginate que en mi caso me equivoco y los montes que digo que no van a estar vigilados estan atestados de yihadistas o rojos deseosos de cazarme,se que puedo esconderme alli durante meses ya que los conozco y se donde conseguir todo lo necesario para sobrevivir el tiempo necesario (agua,comida y refugio).Eso es lo que le falta al hilo,tienes que describir maneras de sobrevivir en entornos jodidos durante mucho tiempo en caso de Mad Max,si vienen bien dadas perfecto pero si no es asi tienes que ser capaz de alimentarte,beber y resguardarte durante el tiempo que sea necesario,en mi caso lo tengo resuelto al ser una huida por una costa llena de peces,refugios naturales y agua potable,una persona de la meseta esta jodida si no sabe cazar o recolectar comida y conseguir agua,tenemos que averiguar la manera de sobrevivir en el supuesto mas hostil posible,un forero ya ha puesto un interesante libro con setas,me gustaria saber como puede alimentarse una persona que se echa al monte en un lugar en el que no puede pescar,la forma mas facil de conseguir alimento de manera "salvaje" a mi entender y ojo porque aun asi necesitas cebo y tambien hay que saber buscarlo,y tambien puede servir de comida en un momento dado,cuando se trata de salvar el culo no nos podemos poner sivaritas.

Estaria bien un manual de recolecion de todo tipo de alimentos en ambientes no urbanos,soy por hecho que cualquiera que se quede en la ciudad en un Mad Max tiene una esperanza de vida de 3 dias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2016)

EXTENSÍSIMOS AÑADIDOS A PRIMER POST



Mecanosfera dijo:


> Vaya, que tu amor por la Razón trascendental como principo inmortal que nos supera y trasciende a todos, exige "sacrificar" nuestra vida y nuestro placeres por la causa raconalista...
> 
> Pero eso es un contrasentido, porque no es compatible con el individualismo metodológico, según el cual tú y sólo tú eres el centro de tu existencia. Ese lugar, en tu modelo, queda usurpado por la Razón.
> 
> ...



El "Placer" se puede entender de muchas maneras.

Hay quienes puedne pensar que el "Placer" de una borrachera o de una visita al prostíbulo es un "absoluto". A mi juicio no, a mi juicio esos "Placeres" son a costa del DISplacer de teñir de inmoralidad y de caos toda tu vida.

Igualmente hay lo que yo llamo SUPRAplaceres, placeres incomprensibles para el que está atado a los placeres sensoriales más groseros.

Por ejemplo el artista bueno en fase creativa siente un placer y una atracción por el trabajo irresistibles.

Igualmente yo me he puesto a hacer trabajos que considero muy, muy importantes y he metido horas y horas de trabajo con enorme placer, con desprecio y olvido total de placeres más mundanos como la comida o el sexo.

El que trabaja por fines muy altos le aseguro que pierde de vista los placeres más evidentes y groseros del mundo.

No dudo que Mishima sintió un placer inconmesurable al montar el "incidente"! que terminó en su Seppuku. Era la culminación de toda su vida. El "inciddente" estaba basado en premisas erróneas, pero EMIC Mishima no hubiese renunciado a su "incidente" por todos los placeres del mundo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2016)

Por qué la MOVILIDAD es una virtud fundamental:

Venezuela se desmorona | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Vivir en la Venezuela Chavista es vivir en el INFIERNO.

En una país así lo único sensato es MARCHARSE...pero -claro- hay que poder hacerlo.


----------



## Æmilius (14 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por qué la MOVILIDAD es una virtud fundamental:
> 
> Venezuela se desmorona | Internacional | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



El españolito medio puede emigrar a Europa sin problemas,pero ya está empezando a haber "superpoblación " de españoles en Inglaterra y Alemania.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> El españolito medio puede emigrar a Europa sin problemas,pero ya está empezando a haber "superpoblación " de españoles en Inglaterra y Alemania.



Por ahora.

Eso es por ahora.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 May 2016)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Respecto a la muerte, no voy tanto a qué sucede después (efectivamente es indiferente) sino al hecho de que la toma de conciencia de la finitud tiene sus consecuencias en la vida cotidiana



Ayn RAnd decía que un robot inmortal, indestructible y con todas sus necesidades cubiertas no podría tener ética.

La ética nace del hecho de que somos finitos, frágiles y mortales, y que podemos matar y ser muertos.

Nuestra finitud es el "Marco" que hace ABSOLUTO cada segundo de nuestra vida. 

Yo de todas formas difiero de la Sra. Rand en que en realidad me confieso AGNÓSTICO sobré qué hay después de la muerte. No tengo ni idea, así que, ¿para qué preocuparme?

A mí me ayuda lo que llamo la ÉTICA DE PILOTO, esto es, concentrarte tanto en el "vuelo" de tu vida (hacerlo correcto, aterrizar bien, vigilar meticulosamente rumbo y avión...) que lo que ye vayas a encontrar en el Aeropuerto de llegada (la Muerte) no te preocupe mucho.

Me impresionó uina entrevista con un Kamikaze que sobrevivió a la Segunda Guerra Mundial:

_*¿Y cómo podían ustedes soportar la idea de morir tan jóvenes en misiones suicidas?

Bueno, quizás se sorprenda usted. No dedicábamos un segundo a pensar en nuestra muerte.

¿Cómo es posible entrenarse para se Kamikaze y no pensar en la muerte?

Mire, es tan complejo aprender a pilotar un avión, navegar correctamente, aprender a reconocer los barcos USA, sus puntos débiles, las técnicas correctas para acertar a los portaaviones en los ascensores, como eludir a los cazas...es tanta información por absorber y estábamos tan entusiasmados con poder defender al Japón que no nos quedaba atención para el hecho de que moriríamos en esa única misión.*_​
¡Ojalá hubiese un Señor digno de tal vasallo!

La devoción de este Kamikaze era a un fin completamente erróneo...pero el concepto es simplemente maravilloso: Si uno se concentra en su "misisón" en la vida, el hecho de la propia muerte deja de preocupar.

De ahí mi fascinación por ciertos pilotos y sus hazañas:

Pearl Harbor - Wishmaster - YouTube

Vale. Fin incorrecto. Pero, ¡qué entrega la de estas tripulaciones!

First Strike of The Falklands War(full documentary)HD - YouTube

La tripulación del Vulcan que bombardeó las Falklands en 1982 jamás pensó en regresar, pese a que podrían haberlo hecho (no tenían combustible para volver). Se concentraron en su misión.

The fly problem in The Spirit of St Louis (1957) [with James Stewart] - YouTube

Lindbergh no se preocupó por su probable muerte intentando cruzar el Atlántico. Simplemente se concentró en la dificilísima tarea de pilotar su avión.

El avión es una metáfora muy común dentro del Objetivismo, ya que simboliza a la mente creadora permitiendo al cuerpo físico hacer lo aparentemente imposible: Volar con la ayuda de tierra procesada (Aluminio) y petróleo modificado (Keroseno):


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 May 2016)

OK, en el fondo es una visión muy estética de la vida, lo cual enlaza bastante con los futuristas. En eso, creo que Rand se distanciaba bastante de los Estoicos griegos, que a fín de cuentas eran 100% pragmáticos e incluso los precursores del empirismo anglosajón.
Vuestro Objetivismo es trascendentalista, finalista, épico y por tanto estético. OK me parece bien, es una opción tan respetable como otra cualquiera para cauterizar el _horror vacui_. La vuestra es una ética de lo Glorioso, lo Memorable, una vida de Hazañas dignas de ser esculpidas en mármol.
Insisto que me parece perfecto, pero el componente teatrero y pomposo me parece incongruente con el individualismo de partida. Diría que los estoicos llegaron más lejos que vosotros, pero por supuesto todo es opinable.


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2016)

Me gustaría pedirte una cosa Ayn Randiano. Cuando tengas tiempo, me gustaría que abrieras un hilo titulado:

"Vivir con moralidad y con racionalidad en una sociedad opuesta a la moral y a la razón"


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Me gustaría pedirte una cosa Ayn Randiano. Cuando tengas tiempo, me gustaría que abrieras un hilo titulado:
> 
> "Vivir con moralidad y con racionalidad en una sociedad opuesta a la moral y a la razón"



Me respondo yo mismo: viviendo oculto.

De todos modos mi pregunta sigue en pie. Quiero ver como lo resuelve el ayn randiano.


----------



## individualina (15 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Me respondo yo mismo: viviendo oculto.
> 
> De todos modos mi pregunta sigue en pie. Quiero ver como lo resuelve el ayn randiano.



Bueno... de incógnito, sin dar la nota, sin llamar la atención. Es una manera a mi modo de ver. 
A ver qué responde Ayn


----------



## The Replicant (15 May 2016)

individualina dijo:


> Bueno... de incógnito, sin dar la nota, sin llamar la atención. Es una manera a mi modo de ver.
> A ver qué responde Ayn



+ 10

es que la inmensa mayoria de la gente vive precisamente buscando lo contrario, es decir "de cara a la galeria". Feisbukses, tuiterses, instagramerses etc etc, viven para poder poner alli su foto y poder decir lo maravillosa que es la vida y lo infinitamente felices que son.

A mi me parece cojonudo pero me la trae absolutamente floja. A mi lo que me importa es mi vida y no la de los otros, y no necesito colgarla en el internec ni contársela al primero que pase.

Intentar sacarle el máximo partido, cada uno según sus posibilidades y sus circunstancias, es lo único que importa.


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 May 2016)

No se si has hablado de ello, pero algo fundamental es llegar tener una forma de ganarse la vida y obtener ingresos sin depender del estado/grandes empresas.

Desarrollar una actividad que no te ate a un lugar físico/empresa y que puedas seguir realizando en otro lugar en caso de MadMax.

Cuantos mas recursos y cash sano se pueda ganar sin depender de una empresa que te pase un sueldo, mejor.

Mucha gente vive de un día para otro y no tiene ninguna reserva de dinero por si se tuercen las cosas salvo las ayudas estatales.


----------



## autsaider (16 May 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No se si has hablado de ello, pero algo fundamental es llegar tener una forma de ganarse la vida y obtener ingresos sin depender del estado/grandes empresas.
> 
> Desarrollar una actividad que no te ate a un lugar físico/empresa y que puedas seguir realizando en otro lugar en caso de MadMax.
> 
> ...



Se lo hemos dicho ya varios foreros: la primera clave del survivalismo es tener pasta, la segunda clave del survivalismo es vivir en algún país decente. Todo lo demás es paja.


----------



## 1974 (16 May 2016)

Dices cosas interesantes y lógicas... otras no tanto.

Hay tener claro, que la mayoría de la población es irracional y muy inconsciente. Obviamente no confiar en el sistema, tener autonomia en todo lo que se pueda, fisica, mental, economica..
No hay sistema o ideología válida a la que apoyar o seguir.
Muy bien explicado.

Pero por otra parte.. perdona que me centre en lo negativo, me da que quieres tranquilizar tu mente, pensando que si te prepararas bien, puedes superar la mierda que nos viene encima. Que intuyes, como muchos, pero que quizá no sobrevivamos, por muy rigurosos que hayamos sido.
No te veo aceptando esa posibilidad.


Filosificamente sigues creyendo que existe "lo justo"
"...decide por sí mismo qué es justo y qué es injusto a la luz de la Razón."
Cuando no es mas que otro constructo social, una fantasia de moralidad en la que caes ( curioso, en otras no caes y lo explicas muy bien).

Y lo de tu obsesión por lo de ayrand... el aporte de ese títere del capital, es cero. No tengo ni idea porque insistes en definirte como un apostol de esa tipa, cuando lo que dices poco tiene que ver con ella, con "su" filosofía.
Supongo que cada uno tenemos nuestro transtorno...

Ya en temas concretos, decir que si crees que con un arma de aire comprimido te puedes defender...
tu mismo... mejor que nada, si es. Pero serías presa fácil para un garrulo con una simple escopeta o alguien decidido a por todas con un puto cuchillo.
He visto postas atravesar unas 800 páginas de guia telefonica y doblar las de atras de forma acojonante. Videos de tipos con un cuchillo, llevarse por delante a policias.

Con un balin de una de a.c. aun en plan ilegal, doblando los julios a 40 y cal. 6,35. No haces daño en alguien que se proteja bien, o alguien que vaya a por ti ciegamente. la precisión para pararle con eso es dificil de obtener en esas circunstancias. No hay potencia, ni cadencia...

Tus métodos " antiagresión antiatraco" o como digas... mas vale que no los tengas que poner en práctica... porque incluso cosas bien pensadas y gente profesional termina jodida en esos lances...
No querrás asumirlo, pero a veces es la mera suerte la que te salva y para eso no hay preparación.
Luego el tema de "independencia energetica"... con un kit timo de tropecientos euros para darte una potencia de 10w de mierda y ni de lejos 1/2kwh de almacenamiento.
Eso es tirar el dinero... pillate una placa en un mayorista y el inversor y bateria aparte.

Y si quieres "sobrevivir "a algo gordo, con comida para 3 meses, suponiendo que no te saqueasen, no tienes ni para empezar.

Sin acritud, espero que te sirva para mejorar tus planes.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (16 May 2016)

Tienen sitio para este alocado corazón?.


----------



## autsaider (16 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Me respondo yo mismo: viviendo oculto.
> 
> De todos modos mi pregunta sigue en pie. Quiero ver como lo resuelve el ayn randiano.



Creo que de ahora en adelante voy a permanecer oculto salvo que se me ocurra una idea mejor o que lea una idea mejor.

Estoy a la espera de ver que responde el Ayn Randiano a lo planteado.


----------



## Æmilius (16 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> OBOSC "PROHÍBE" PERDER EL TIEMPO Y EL DINERO
> 
> * *Drogas*
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo salvo en las drogas. Me explico. *El café es una droga*, no creo que vaya a renunciar al café (bendito estimulante) o al té. Me ayudan bastante a despejarme en momentos de "embotamiento". Los que tienen trabajos intelectuales lo comprenderán.


Tener drogas legales como tabaco, alcohol, café, etc, puede ser muy útil para "comerciar" en un posible mad max. Hay preppers en EEUU que almacenan esas drogas con tal fin.

Estar enganchado a una droga es una pérdida de tiempo, pero tener algunas drogas para el "mad max" es algo muy útil. 

Analgésicos, benzodiacepinas, antibióticos, broncodilatadores, etc...Pueden sernos útiles tanto para uso propio, en caso de necesitarlo, como para comerciar.


----------



## The Replicant (16 May 2016)

OBOSC "PROHÍBE" PERDER EL TIEMPO Y EL DINERO

* Drogas

** Prostitución* 




Æmilius dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo salvo en las drogas.



y esto otro tampoco, hay que darse alguna alegria de vez en cuando ::


----------



## Crispín Klander (16 May 2016)

Lo que para uno son drogas, para otro son herramientas de introspeccion.

Estoy seguro que hay gente que verá igual de ridículo tomar LSD o MDMA , como yo veo perder el tiempo/dinero con videojuegos o con paintball o leyendo novelas.Sin hablar ya de alcohol y demas drogas legales.

pero bueno , cada uno es muy suyo para poner unas normas para noseque movimiento.

En realidad , solo hay un factor para sobrevivir en un MadMax: Vivir fuera de una Ciudad.

Dentro de una ciudad , en cuanto dejase -por ejemplo - de haber electricidad ( y por ello agua corriente ) , a los 2 dias , se convertiria en 10 veces mas infierno que mogadiscio.

En el campo. Con tu pozo , tu grupo electrógeno , tus perritos de defensa ,y -posiblemenete - un bunker con un vaso de .3m de hormigón armado lleno de víveres , y por supuesto motos y vehiculos 4WDs ,tienes bastantes posibilidades de sobrevivir .

En la ciudad, -realmente- no hay escape. Con o sin escopetas de balines.


----------



## H. Roark (16 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Uno de los casos más fascinantes de ELUSIÓN DE CONFLICTOS es el psicólogo Hans Eysenck.
> 
> Nacido en Alemania en 1916, estaba "predeterminado" para ser carne de cañón para el Nacional Socialismo.
> 
> ...



Eysenck era judío, no se fue de allí necesariamente por una cuestión de "fibra moral". Muchos de los judíos que rechazan el nacionalismo étnico alemán aduciendo razones morales no tienen luego problema en apoyar el nacionalismo étnico judío (sionismo).


----------



## Æmilius (16 May 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> OBOSC "PROHÍBE" PERDER EL TIEMPO Y EL DINERO
> 
> * Drogas
> 
> ...



Yo es que soy un hombre casado, mire ustec :: Eso sí, gracias a Dios no es feminazi.


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (16 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Se lo hemos dicho ya varios foreros: la primera clave del survivalismo es tener pasta, la segunda clave del survivalismo es vivir en algún país decente. Todo lo demás es paja.



De lo cual se deduce que el 90% estamos condenados. A veces pienso que es mejor dejarse llevar por el borreguismo a tope y disfrutar mientras se pueda. :S

El titulo es correcto en cuanto a lo de movimiento religioso, en el fondo todo se basa en adorar a la diosa razón para que esta te salve del apocalipsis


----------



## davitin (16 May 2016)

Lo que hay que hacer es saber ver las "señales" a tiempo...se debe huir del país mucho antes de que la situación llegue a ser peligrosa, por que cuando eso llegue, sera casi imposible escapar.

Aquí habláis de suiza, Europa, etc...pero todos esos países, actualmente, tienen su destino atado al nuestro...cualquier conflicto que afecte a España a nivel nacional afectaría a Europa y viceversa....si estalla una guerra civil, racial o el estado pierde el control de las calles, lo primero que iban a hacer nuestros "grandes amigos" franceses, ingleses, etc, es cerrar sus fronteras a cal y canto, eso si la misma guerra no se extiende a sus territorios...

Para huir con seguridad debes huir a otro continente...mi predilecto, por muchos motivos, es SurAmérica ...países donde se habla nuestro mismo idioma, donde es muy fácil ocultarte, donde no te van a poner ningún problema para estar o residir y donde un español todavía es considerado un señor...eso si, llevate dinero, por que allí no hay ayudas de ningún tipo, en los países mas andinos es muy difícil que un europeo encuentre trabajo, en países de corte mas europeo como chile o argentina no.

Mucho oro, bitcoins, conocer algún país suramericano y ver la situación con años de antelación.


----------



## Recostado (16 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> y el evitar los "sumideros de tiempo" ]



Pues no entres en burbuja ::


----------



## Kozak (17 May 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> Eysenck era judío, no se fue de allí necesariamente por una cuestión de "fibra moral". Muchos de los judíos que rechazan el nacionalismo étnico alemán aduciendo razones morales no tienen luego problema en apoyar el nacionalismo étnico judío (sionismo).



En general los judíos nos predican una cosa a los goyim y hacen otra muy distinta. Cualquier tipo de orgullo blanco y tradicionalismo es el MAL porque muh ggasismo. Fronteras abiertas para Europa porque tenemos una obligación moral con los invasores marrónidos. Obligación moral que Israel, pese a estar al lado (y ser en parte causantes de la situación que nos dicen que provoca las migraciones) no tiene por alguna razón inconfesable.

Lo bueno que tiene es que a veces acaban creyéndose sus propios cuentos y son capaces de hacer cosas maravillosas, como san Pablo, Ayn Rand o Stefan Zweig.


----------



## autsaider (17 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Me gustaría pedirte una cosa Ayn Randiano. Cuando tengas tiempo, me gustaría que abrieras un hilo titulado:
> 
> "Vivir con moralidad y con racionalidad en una sociedad opuesta a la moral y a la razón"



Me acabo de dar cuenta de que ya has contestado a lo que te pregunto. Concretamente en los primeros mensajes que abren este hilo. Y más concretamente aquí:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *MISIÓN QUE EL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO ASIGNA A SUS SEGUIDORES*
> Que se conviertan en _Portadores de la Antorcha_:
> 
> 
> ...



Te he pedido que abras un hilo para que nos vuelvas a decir lo que ya nos decías en este. Fallo mío :ouch:


----------



## davitin (17 May 2016)

Donde esta ayrandiano?


----------



## 1974 (17 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Donde esta ayrandiano?



Le han pillao unos tanos y le han metido una somanta de ostias mientras le decían

ayyy payo tomaaa ojetibismo pol culo


:XX::XX::XX:

No le funcionaron sus predicamentos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2016)

Vaya, vaya:







Freemasons Hall ~ an Art Deco masterpiece in central London | London Unveiled

A escribir: *obosc y el sexo opuesto*

Esquema:

* El Amor segun el Objetivismo.

* Atracción y Retención.

* Los 3 cerebros. Triune Brain.

* Without embarrasment.

* Enciende tu luz y brillarás y las atraerás.

* Con una basta. Las "muescas en el revólver" como error conceptual.

* La abstinencia sexual es una habilidad útil y necesaria.

* El status y la seguridad es a los hombres lo que el "estar buenas" a las mujeres.

* El deporte como llave a la atracción.

* La guerra de la sociedad contra el Amor. El marco jurídico cada vez peor.​


----------



## Crispín Klander (18 May 2016)

1974 dijo:


> Le han pillao unos tanos y le han metido una somanta de ostias mientras le decían
> 
> ayyy payo tomaaa ojetibismo pol culo



Portando siempre una linterna táctica de 1000000000 Lumenes ?

imposible.

**********************



> Vaya, vaya:



WARNING . Magufada esoterica incoming. Ya tardábamos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> WARNING . Magufada esoterica incoming. Ya tardábamos



Sólo voy a explicar que el símbolo "$" también ha sido usado por los masones.

Si la Sra. Rand lo reutilizó, es que se puede reutilkizar cualquier cosa, hasta la Hoz y el Martillo


----------



## 1974 (18 May 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Portando siempre una linterna táctica de 1000000000 Lumenes ?
> 
> imposible.
> 
> ...



Ojo que no es una linterna cualquiera que es *"táctica"*:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Y que llegue el madmax, que el en su casa tiene una pistola de balines.

:XX::XX::XX:

No te ofendas ayrand, no es mi intención.
Pero tienes cosas que son de traca...


----------



## Æmilius (18 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Sólo voy a explicar que el símbolo "$" también ha sido usado por los masones.*
> 
> Si la Sra. Rand lo reutilizó, es que se puede reutilkizar cualquier cosa, hasta la Hoz y el Martillo



¿Podría decirme dónde? Es curiosidad. No lo sabía. ienso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> ¿Podría decirme dónde? Es curiosidad. No lo sabía. ienso:



En el cuartel general histórico de la masonería UK:

Freemasons Hall ~ an Art Deco masterpiece in central London | London Unveiled


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2016)

1974 dijo:


> Ojo que no es una linterna cualquiera que es *"táctica"*:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



1,2,3, responda otra vez.

Por 1€ diga diferencias entre una linterna táctica y otra no táctica...

...adelante...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 1,2,3, responda otra vez.
> 
> Por 1€ diga diferencias entre una linterna táctica y otra no táctica...
> 
> ...adelante...



¿No sabe usted responder?

¿Y por qué se ríe de lo que desconoce?


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2016)

Aynrandiano ¿como ves tú el futuro del mundo a corto/medio plazo?

¿Esperas una invasión rusa o algo así? Cuéntenos y razone su respuesta.


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2016)

Randiano, me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre este hilo: https://www.****************/forum/...ascenso-usa-en-declive-y-nosotros-a-la-mierda


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 May 2016)

Un masón nos dice claramente que los masones se convierten en meras "piedras" dentro de la Masonería:

_*Nuestro objetivo es unirlos, como piedras cúbicas pulidas encajadas entre sí para componer una catedral.*_

http://www.lavanguardia.com/lacontr...res-azul-y-grana-del-barca-son-masonicos.html​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Randiano, me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre este hilo: https://www.****************/forum/...ascenso-usa-en-declive-y-nosotros-a-la-mierda



No funciona el enlace ni consigo encontrarlo en google, pero te comento.

USA lleva "en declive" desde los años 1970 al menos. La verdad es que "aguanta" mucho mejor de lo que se esperaba. Sé de literatura "prepper" USA que pronosticaba el "inminene fin" del país desde los 70 por lo menos.

Rusia...en realidad no sé como está. Muy bien te aseguro que NO está, mal que me pese: Alcoholismo, Natalidad mínima, rusos muy desfasados...no es el gran país que m uchos quisiéramos que fuera.


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No funciona el enlace ni consigo encontrarlo en google, pero te comento.
> 
> USA lleva "en declive" desde los años 1970 al menos. La verdad es que "aguanta" mucho mejor de lo que se esperaba. Sé de literatura "prepper" USA que pronosticaba el "inminene fin" del país desde los 70 por lo menos.
> 
> Rusia...en realidad no sé como está. Muy bien te aseguro que NO está, mal que me pese: Alcoholismo, Natalidad mínima, rusos muy desfasados...no es el gran país que m uchos quisiéramos que fuera.



¿Y como ves tú el futuro? Mójate y comenta.

Turiel me dijo que básicamente habrá zonas del mundo en estado de guerra total, otras convertidas en dictaduras militares, y otras convertidas en estados fallidos. Y que España pinta pero que muy mal.

PD: El enlace solo tienes que poner disi()dencia.info donde salen los asteriscos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 May 2016)

Sé que no sé lo que pasará.

Puede irse todo al cuerno...o no.

He vivido varios "miedos" incumplidos:

* En los 70 el petróleo se iba a terminar en el año 2000, y el enfriamiento global iba a cubrir Europa de hielo.

* En los 80 iba a estallar una Guerra Nuclear y el "VIH/SIDA" iba a matar a 1/3-2/3 de la Humanidad.

* En los 90 el "Ébola Virus" iba a ser la nueva Peste Negra si salía de los bosques africanos. Las armas nucleares ex-soviéticas iban a caer en manos de terroristas e íbamos a ver explosiones nucleares en París o Londres.​
Nada de esto pasó.

Yo lo llamo _*Principio de Incertidumbre*_. Uno no sabe en realidad qué pasará, no lo puede saber además porque los Objetivistas NO somos _*Deterministas Históricos*_, a diferencia de los Marxistas:







La Historia no está determinada porque depende de la voluntad de cada persona. Como dijo Leonard Peikoff (en estoy soy 100% Objetivista Ortodoxo):

El futuro no está determinado. La Historia la hace la suma de seres humanos, y cada uno toma sus decisiones.

Es tan absurdo entregarse el Optimismo del Progreso Indefinido garantizado como al Pesimismo del Apocalipsis Inminente.

Lo Racional es hacer lo correcto, luchar por la Razón y esperar que las cosas salgan lo mejor posible.​
Soy perfectamente conscientes de que sé tan poco sobre la realidad que puede pasar que hay una Guerra de Yugoslavia Paneuropea en 20 años...

...o bien que no pase nada y que me muera de viejo allá por el 2060 en una UE básicamente igual a la que hay ahora.

De cualquier modo: Estar preparado nunca está de más.

Mi Filosofía es que es imprescindible tener "Airbags y Cinturones de Seguridad" existenciales, aunque espere y desee no tener que usarlos jamás.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

Añadir y explicar:







Were The Apollo Moon Landing Photos Faked? - Naked Science Forum

Es im-pres-cin-di-ble


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Añadir y explicar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si. Nos tienes que explicar que quieres decir con eso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Pues si. Nos tienes que explicar que quieres decir con eso.



Que me he equivocado de imagen  (vide supra)

Tengo siempre 50-60 pestañas abiertas a le vez


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ...habrá zonas del mundo en estado de guerra total, otras convertidas en dictaduras militares, y otras convertidas en estados fallidos. Y que España pinta pero que muy mal.



Una observación "optimista".

Parte de una hipotética España rota puede ser "Eslovenia".

Esto es, una parte de la España rota podría convertirse en un país "normal" que se salve de la quema "yugoslava".

Eslovenia se separó de Yugoslavia la primera y evitó la guerra posterior.

Una Europa rota puede temrinar con zonas en conflicto civil horrible pero regiones "salvadas" por su demografía y economía. Por ejemplo Ile du France (París) puede ser Mogadiscio, pero quizás la región de Alpes franceses se salve y sea una zona "normal".

Si se rompen los estados, se rompen para lo malo Y PARA LO BUENO (no necesariamente se rompen para convertirse en un desastre uniforme)


----------



## Kozak (23 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una observación "optimista".
> 
> Parte de una hipotética España rota puede ser "Eslovenia".
> 
> ...



Eslovenia es un nido de corrupción y censura donde ser "yugonostálgico" es una muerte en vida. Muy bien si lo que quieres es ir a trabajar a Carintia, eso sí.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Eslovenia es un nido de corrupción y censura donde ser "yugonostálgico" es una muerte en vida. Muy bien si lo que quieres es ir a trabajar a Carintia, eso sí.



Se ahorraron la guerra.

Prefiero 1000 corrupciones a 1 guerra. 

Eslovenia fueron los "afortunados" que eludieron el horror de los Balcanes en los 90. 

Yo a veces pienso que si se despedazase Europa podrían aparecer varias "Eslovenias", con centros urbanos como Marsella o Lyon siendo los Sarajevos modernos.

Ojalá todo esto quede como una acronía como las novelas sobre la guerra OTAN-Pacto de VArsovia de los años 80:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

En la Rusia de Putin siguen con el programa de la OJE:



Su porquero dijo:


> ANTENA 3 TV | Rusia enseñará a los niños de 10 años a luchar, montar rifles de asalto y disparar


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

1974 dijo:


> Ojo que no es una linterna cualquiera que es *"táctica"*:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Características de una linterna táctica:

* Es de metal, no de plástico.

* Se activa con botón en el extremo, fácil de encontrar.

* Tiene función "blink": Permite lanzar mensajes en Morse o iluminar una fracción de segundo y apagar de inmediato.

* Está "ruggerizada", o sea, es muy resistente.

* Es impermeable.

* Da mucha luz durante mucho tiempo.

* Tiene función S.O.S.​
¿Le queda ya claro lo que es una linterna táctica?


----------



## FoSz2 (25 May 2016)

Todo lo que lleve el apellido "táctico" se supone que da una ventaja táctica al portador respecto al mismo producto versión normal.

Por ejemplo, los bolígrafos tácticos o el paraguas irrompible, se podría llamar "paraguas táctico" perfectamente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

Una idea.

La derecha y la izquierda son las DOS posiciones.

Los "Ultras" son "TERCERA posición"istas.







tercera posición - Buscar con Google

OBOSC sería entonces "CUARTA posición"ista: Ni derecha, ni izquierda ni terceraposición.


----------



## H. Roark (25 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> OBOSC sería entonces "CUARTA posición"ista: Ni derecha, ni izquierda ni terceraposición.



Ahí se te ha colado Dugin con su "cuarta teoría política".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 May 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> Ahí se te ha colado Dugin con su "cuarta teoría política".



Jopé, no sabía nada de este señor...







Dugin con su "cuarta teoría política" - Buscar con Google

...pues tengo que meter unas horitas de estudio.

Otro ruso, jajajajaja...como Ayn Rand.


----------



## Æmilius (28 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Jopé, no sabía nada de este señor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un "Nacional Bolchevique". No merece la pena.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 May 2016)

Yo soy mas de la posición: no me toqueis los cojones, dejadme vivir en paz y ganarme la vida sin robarme el dinero cada vez que quereis comprar votos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 May 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> Es un "Nacional Bolchevique". No merece la pena.



Disiento.

Merece la pena leer hasta a Gramsci o Évola.

Leer a gente en las antípodas de uno es provechoso si quien escribe es inteligente.

A mí Évola me ha "sorprendido" muchas veces y me ha hecho pensar, pese a estar en mis antípodas existenciales exactas.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 May 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Yo soy mas de la posición: no me toqueis los cojones, dejadme vivir en paz y ganarme la vida sin robarme el dinero cada vez que quereis comprar votos.


----------



## Kozak (28 May 2016)

Ayn ha descubierto a Duguin. Que el cielo asista a los que se cansan leyendo.

Yo por mi parte voy haciendo acopio de palomitas.


----------



## Æmilius (28 May 2016)

Libro para su movimiento OBOSC : Manual de supervivencia del S.A.S de John “Lofty” Wiseman.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


>



Los dólares dejaron de existir en 1971, al dejar de ser convertibles en oro.

Hay libertarianos USA que escriben "US Dollar" entre comillas para recordar que lo que hay allí ya no són dólares, sino "Notas de la Reserva Federal", o sea, PAPEL.


----------



## Kozak (30 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los dólares dejaron de existir en 1971, al dejar de ser convertibles en oro.
> 
> Hay libertarianos USA que escriben "US Dollar" entre comillas para recordar que lo que hay allí ya no són dólares, sino "Notas de la Reserva Federal", o sea, PAPEL.



El milagro del Midas inverso del Estado: convierte un material maravilloso y útil que es el papel de fibra de algodón en una mierda inútil, el papel moneda (nada, es demasiado pequeño para limpiarse el culo).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> El milagro del Midas inverso del Estado: convierte un material maravilloso y útil que es el papel de fibra de algodón en una mierda inútil, el papel moneda (nada, es demasiado pequeño para limpiarse el culo).



En la república de Weimar llegó a pasar que el valor como papel viejo de los billetes era superior al valor de los marcos nominales impresos.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los dólares dejaron de existir en 1971, al dejar de ser convertibles en oro.
> 
> Hay libertarianos USA que escriben "US Dollar" entre comillas para recordar que lo que hay allí ya no són dólares, sino "Notas de la Reserva Federal", o sea, PAPEL.



Precisamente por eso es tan buena la imagen de varios "US Dollar" arrugados donde se puede leer "No me toques los cojones".

Por cierto, ¿habéis leído el artículo I sección 10 de la Constitución americana?


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Precisamente por eso es tan buena la imagen de varios "US Dollar" arrugados donde se puede leer "No me toques los cojones".
> 
> Por cierto, ¿habéis leído el artículo I sección 10 de la Constitución americana?



_Sección Décima: Ningún Estado celebrará tratado, alianza o confederación algunos; otorgará patentes de corso y represalias; acuñara moneda, emitirá papel moneda, legalizará cualquier cosa que no sea la moneda de oro y plata como medio de pago de las deudas; aprobará decretos por los que se castigue a determinadas personas sin que preceda juicio ante los tribunales, leyes ex post facto o leyes que menoscaben las obligaciones que derivan de los contratos, ni concederá título alguno de nobleza.

Sin el consentimiento del Congreso ningún Estado podrá imponer derechos sobre los artículos importados o exportados, cumplir sus leyes de inspección, y el producto neto de todos los derechos e impuestos que establezcan los Estados sobre las importaciones y exportaciones se aplicará en provecho del tesoro de los Estados Unidos; y todas las leyes de que se trata estarán sujetas a la revisión y vigilancia del Congreso.

Sin dicho consentimiento del Congreso ningún Estado podrá establecer derechos de tonelaje, mantener tropas o navíos de guerra en tiempo de paz, celebrar convenio o pacto alguno con otro Estado o con una potencia extranjera, o hacer la guerra, a menos de ser invadido realmente o de hallarse en peligro tan inminente que no admita demora._
::::::


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jun 2016)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> _Sección Décima: Ningún Estado celebrará tratado, alianza o confederación algunos; otorgará patentes de corso y represalias; *acuñara moneda, emitirá papel moneda, legalizará cualquier cosa que no sea la moneda de oro y plata como medio de pago de las deudas*; aprobará decretos por los que se castigue a determinadas personas sin que preceda juicio ante los tribunales, leyes ex post facto o leyes que menoscaben las obligaciones que derivan de los contratos, ni concederá título alguno de nobleza.
> 
> Sin el consentimiento del Congreso ningún Estado podrá imponer derechos sobre los artículos importados o exportados, cumplir sus leyes de inspección, y el producto neto de todos los derechos e impuestos que establezcan los Estados sobre las importaciones y exportaciones se aplicará en provecho del tesoro de los Estados Unidos; y todas las leyes de que se trata estarán sujetas a la revisión y vigilancia del Congreso.
> 
> ...



La traducción es mejorable, pero me parece que esa parte te la has saltado. Los dólares no redimibles son inconstitucionales.


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> La traducción es mejorable, pero me parece que esa parte te la has saltado. Los dólares no redimibles son inconstitucionales.



Fui a la wiskipedia, no traduje yo. Sí que vi lo de la moneda. Cuando dejaron de respaldarla con oro decían que sería temporal, pero no dijeron cuántos siglos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jun 2016)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Fui a la wiskipedia, no traduje yo. Sí que vi lo de la moneda. Cuando dejaron de respaldarla con oro decían que sería *temporal*, pero no dijeron cuántos siglos.



"temporal" de crisis y deuda.

Nixon también dijo en 1971 que el dólar dejaba de ser "temporalmente" redimible en oro.

La "temporalidad" lleva ya 45 años.


----------



## Kozak (4 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En la república de Weimar llegó a pasar que el valor como papel viejo de los billetes era superior al valor de los marcos nominales impresos.



Vivimos una nueva Weimar: el valor de las monedas de cobre de fracciones de euro al peso es superior a su valor facial.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Vivimos una nueva Weimar: el valor de las monedas de cobre de fracciones de euro al peso es superior a su valor facial.



¿Cómo?

Que yo sepa eso sólo pasó con los k12.

Los céntimos son de acero y las rubias de oro nórdico (86% Cu, hablo de memoria) valen más por su facial que por su contenido en cobre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Vivimos una nueva Weimar: el valor de las monedas de cobre de fracciones de euro al peso es superior a su valor facial.



Hay ya lingotes de cobre para inversión:


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay ya lingotes de cobre para inversión:



Hay búfalos, american "golden" eagle de cobre y más bullion coins


----------



## silverdaemon (5 Jun 2016)

Buenas

Una cosa aynrandiano...ya que de tus hilos se desprende que eres un ávido lector (incluso has logrado desvelarme fuentes que no conocia, y mira que de eso controlo) ¿Porque no aprovechas este hilo o creas uno específico con la bibliografia completa de los temas que debe controlar todo objetivista oscuro? Survivalismo, Lucha callejera, Preservación de riqueza.....

Seria interesante conocer tus fuentes y contrastarlas con las de otros


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jun 2016)

"Escépticos" que consideráis que el Ocultismo es "perder el tiempo".

¿Podéis por favor explicar "racionalmente" esto?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-del-tunel-gotthard-suiza-imperdible.html


----------



## Kozak (6 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "Escépticos" que consideráis que el Ocultismo es "perder el tiempo".
> 
> ¿Podéis por favor explicar "racionalmente" esto?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-del-tunel-gotthard-suiza-imperdible.html



Un escéptico que considere que conocer el ocultismo es "perder el tiempo" es como un ateo que considere conocer el islam "perder el tiempo". Puede que a ti no te interese... pero ellos *sí* están interesados por *ti*.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Un escéptico que considere que conocer el ocultismo es "perder el tiempo" es como un ateo que considere conocer el islam "perder el tiempo". Puede que a ti no te interese... pero ellos *sí* están interesados por *ti*.



Exacto.

Y Ayn Rand nada dice ni sobre Masones, ni Jesuítas ni sobre ningún grupo o Ciencoa Oculto.

No le interesa el tema.

Llegó a decir que la política exterior USA era tan disparatada que la gente recurría a explicaciones "conspiranóicas"...¡ay señora Rand! ¿Y si las "conspiranoias" eran ciertas qué?

Luego dice que los USA son una "república filosófica", olvidando por completo a la Masonería (como si no hubiese existido) y al plan masónico de Washington D.C.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2016)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Una cosa aynrandiano...ya que de tus hilos se desprende que eres un ávido lector (incluso has logrado desvelarme fuentes que no conocia, y mira que de eso controlo) ¿Porque no aprovechas este hilo o creas uno específico con la bibliografia completa de los temas que debe controlar todo objetivista oscuro? Survivalismo, Lucha callejera, Preservación de riqueza.....
> 
> Seria interesante conocer tus fuentes y contrastarlas con las de otros



Tengo en la cabeza un hilo "Biblioteca Ayn Randiano", un "destilado" de los que considero los 100 libros más importantes en mi vida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2016)

Blaster II dijo:


> He tenido la gran generosidad de leer una página entera = CERO IDEAS NUEVAS



Relee, que he añadido un montón de cosas nuevas.


----------



## Æmilius (10 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo en la cabeza un hilo "Biblioteca Ayn Randiano", un "destilado" de los que considero los 100 libros más importantes en mi vida.



Lo espero con ganas. En serio.

Ya se lo pedí hace un año, creo.


----------



## Kozak (11 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Y Ayn Rand nada dice ni sobre Masones, ni Jesuítas ni sobre ningún grupo o Ciencoa Oculto.
> 
> ...



Las conspiraciones sólo reciben tal nombre cuando son descubiertas antes de triunfar. Cuando triunfan, se les llama "progreso".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2016)

> Lo de evitar conflictos a toda costa me parece cobarde.



Evitar conflictos evitables es porque A es A: La mayor parte de la gente es IRRACIONAL. Un Objetivista Oscuro no espera "ganar" ningún conflicto porqu se sabe en minoría ínfima. 

Machacar dialécticamente a progres conocidos puede y debe hacerse...a fin de cuentas no le van a agredir a uno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jun 2016)

Karmageddon dijo:


> ¿Lo que propones no viene siendo una mezcla entre liberalismo, fascismo, stalinismo, masonería y neopaganismo de nombre orwelliano-soviético?
> 
> OBOSC me recuerda a INGSOC, Diamat, Komsomol



¿Y?

Tengo que "empaquetar" de alguna forma mi sistema.

Hay que dar un nombre a algo como prerequisito para que exista.

Y no "mezclo" nada. SELECCIONO lo que es válido y mejor y me lo apropio con la tranquilidad del Vietcong que se apropia de rifles M-14 americanos y los emplea contra sus antiguos dueños.


----------



## Kozak (15 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Tengo que "empaquetar" de alguna forma mi sistema.
> 
> ...



Aunque el VC prefería el M16. A pesar de su inferior fiabilidad, el soldado vietnamita al no tener un manual que le dijera que el fusil era autolimpiable, lo usaba como cualquier otro, es decir, limpiándolo cada tanto. Y para un soldado como el vietnamita, pequeño y enteco, el menor peso del fusil combinados con el reducido retroceso y bajo volumen de la munición hacían que fuera un arma de lo más apreciable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

Vaya. Había leído en varios sitios que el VC ni se molestaba en recoger el M-16, sabiendo de sus problemas de fiabilidad, mínimo punch y fragilidad general (la culata de plástico se solía romper).

Preparando este hilo me tope con fotos de VC con M-16.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Las conspiraciones sólo reciben tal nombre cuando son descubiertas antes de triunfar. Cuando triunfan, se les llama "progreso".



Exacto.

Y los "temerarios" son "audaces"...cuando triunfan.

Si fracasan son "inconscientes".


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Tengo que "empaquetar" de alguna forma mi sistema.
> 
> ...



para que exista no, que vas a caer en una contradicción con tu propio sistema, sino para hablar de él.

Sólo cuando la mente racional se está formando es imprescindible nombrar, después se puede funcionar, y a veces mejor, sin nombrar todas y cada una de las percepciones o procesos de pensamiento que surjan en la mente.


----------



## Kozak (18 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya. Había leído en varios sitios que el VC ni se molestaba en recoger el M-16, sabiendo de sus problemas de fiabilidad, mínimo punch y fragilidad general (la culata de plástico se solía romper).
> 
> Preparando este hilo me tope con fotos de VC con M-16.



Un ejército insurgente no suele poder permitirse el lujo de despreciar un arma perfectamente funcional. Como usted con el ObOsc, coge lo que funciona. Porque el fin del VC era lograr que los EEUU se fueran de Vietnam, y para ello vale tanto un M16 como un AKM. Con todos sus defectos (y que conste que aborrezco el M16 si hay alternativas mejores, que son casi todas), el M16 tenía ciertas virtudes. Entre ellas que al tener un sonido característico, permitía el uso en operaciones de bandera falsa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Un ejército insurgente no suele poder permitirse el lujo de despreciar un arma perfectamente funcional. Como usted con el ObOsc, coge lo que funciona. Porque el fin del VC era lograr que los EEUU se fueran de Vietnam, y para ello vale tanto un M16 como un AKM. Con todos sus defectos (y que conste que aborrezco el M16 si hay alternativas mejores, que son casi todas), el M16 tenía ciertas virtudes. Entre ellas que al tener un sonido característico, permitía el uso en operaciones de bandera falsa.



En "The Gun" dicen que VC no recogía los M-16:







¿Sabes algo de la "performance" del M-15 en manos de VC?

"The Gun" explica como incluso manteniendo "anal retentive" el M-16 este fallaba (hasta el A1).

Era asunto de pólvoras diferentes a las de diseño (más "sucia") y de recámara no cromada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2016)

En este interesantísimo libro...







una historia de la violencia muchembled - Buscar con Google

...se explica cómo las sociedades (como los *Tarahumara*) que pretenden "desterrar la violencia" con conquistadas fácilmente por vecinos que "cultivan" la Violencia (controladamente) como los *Apache*.

Las sociedades que quieren subsistir deben canalizar la violencia (para evitar la autodestrucción) pero sin suprimirla (para evitar ser destruidos sin resistencia por enemigos externos violentos).

A mi juicio las artes marciales y el airsoft son excelentes "canalizadores de violencia": Permiten al aspirantye a guerrero desfogarse controladamente, sin matar a nadie ni poner en peligro el oden social, pero adiestrándose en el uso de la violencia ante enemigos externos o internos que pretendan atentar contra los derechos de los ahbitantes de esa sociedad.


----------



## Æmilius (26 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En este interesantísimo libro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anotado para la biblioteca OBOSC.Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> aborrezco el M16



¿Por qué?

NO he tirado nunca con esas armas porque hago tiro deportivo.

¿NO se supone que el M-16 es más preciso y "amable" que otros rifles?

Sí, ya sé que es frágil y tiene poca pegada. ¿Pero no es más "amable" para disparar?


----------



## Kozak (28 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué?
> 
> NO he tirado nunca con esas armas porque hago tiro deportivo.
> 
> ...



Es una reina del campo de tiro. Prefiero algo con lo que se pueda ir a cazar al campo sin que se encasquille. Si se trata de que sea "amable" el AK74 es similarmente "dulce", y hay otros diseños con el mismo calibre que el M-16 que son mejores como la Steyr AUG.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jul 2016)

> Es una reina del campo de tiro



En un libro USA un detractor de la familia M-16/AR-15 decía:



> Si le gusta tanto, llévelo a cazar.
> 
> Sáquelo a dar un servicio real, de campo, y la *fina pátina de fiabilidad simulada* del M-16 se vendrá abajo rápidamente, desengañándole a usted sobre el valor militar real de este arma.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2016)

Mi nueva aportación de Filosofía Práctica para el día a día:

Mad Max: "Revelación" del Survivalismo Objetivista Oscuro: LOS COCHES SON "TANQUES". Automóvil como "Carro de Combate" Urbano - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Tin Rope (15 Jul 2016)

Me ha gustado randiano, discrepo en ciertas cosillas pero por lo general bien.

Lo que observo así a bote pronto es una laguna importante que considero imprescindible y que cuando lo analices con tu detectores adecuadamente calibrados quizá te haga replantearte algunas cosillas y quizá acercar posturas con "mi propia filosofía"

ALIMENTACIÓN 


Crucial. Cuando vengan mal dadas el que sepa alimentarse "bien" tiene más guerra ganada que muchos preparacionistas, paramilitares etc.

Para una buena táctica evasiva es importante saber que comer, cuando, como y minimizar la ingesta, saber los límites del cuerpo, que tipo de alimento me va a hacer sobrevivir más tiempo, etc.

Y por supuesto, hay que tener una preparación, no se puede pasar de un gordo comedor de donuts y cocacolas a estar en modo óptimo sin una transición que por lo menos deberías exponer en tu filosofía. 

Saludos y gracias por tu exposición.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2016)

> Y por supuesto, hay que tener una preparación, no se puede pasar de un gordo comedor de donuts y cocacolas a estar en modo óptimo sin una transición que por lo menos deberías exponer en tu filosofía.



En USA dicen...



> ¿Y te quejas del control del Estado y pesas 120 Kg?
> 
> ¡Empieza por controlarte a ti mismo y luego pdorás preocuparte del controlñ estatal!



Escribiré sección con un destilado de lo que sé sobre nutrición.



> Si estas gordo no vengas de "defensor de la libertad"
> 
> Deja de quejarte del control del Estado si para empezar no eres capaz de controlarte a ti msimo.


----------



## Tin Rope (19 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En USA dicen...
> 
> 
> 
> Escribiré sección con un destilado de lo que sé sobre nutrición.



Deseando estoy de leerlo. Hila fino y mantén el radar antiminas encendido, aquí hay muchas trampas. No hay más que ver la pirámide nutricional, la comunidad médica, farmacológica y alimentaria, la tasa de epidemia de enfermedades en un mundo hiperproductivo, con sobreabundancia por todos lados y lo callados que están mientras se degrada la raza humana a pasos agigantados.

Quizá te convenga leer algo con cierta distancia a este viciado tinglado. Hay autores pretéritos que dejaron una enseñanza que han ocultado en la actualidad bajo el establesiment actual imperante. Sé muy escéptico en todo caso.

Me gustaría que contaras el tema de la ganadería industrial y la abominación que supone, el tener que cocinar, condimentar todo y los complejos vitaminados que le echan a todo, la mierda de productos alimentarios procesados y porqué aún en abundancia estamos tan desvitalizados, zombificados, deprimidos, faltos de energía...

Confío en tu razocinio, desprendete de todo prejuicio preestablecido.

Edito para ampliar. Atento también a la agricultura, la degradación ambiental, el daño a los ecosistemas que supone a la vida salvaje, ela tala de bosques para extender los campos de cultivo, a la desertizacion. Y el impacto de ello en la población mundial...

Y cual es la alimentación que consumía el humano antes del fuego y la condimentación? Porqué no comeriamos nada de lo que hay en los supermercados (o casi nada) sin fuego y aditivos mil? Que comían antes? Antes me refiero no a 4000 años( Un pestañeo) sino a hace 15mil, 500mil años o más, casi todo el lapso de la humanidad por la tierra.

Aquí se esconde el verdadero matrix. Los males y secretos de la caja de Pandora. Hila fino.


----------



## gypsy-killer (19 Jul 2016)

Podria alguien que tenga un ordenador bueno convertir la primera pagina del post en pdf o word ?

Intento hacer : Guardar como - Pagina web html y mi ordenador colapsa


----------



## Kozak (20 Jul 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Deseando estoy de leerlo. Hila fino y mantén el radar antiminas encendido, aquí hay muchas trampas. No hay más que ver la pirámide nutricional, la comunidad médica, farmacológica y alimentaria, la tasa de epidemia de enfermedades en un mundo hiperproductivo, con sobreabundancia por todos lados y lo callados que están mientras se degrada la raza humana a pasos agigantados.
> 
> Quizá te convenga leer algo con cierta distancia a este viciado tinglado. Hay autores pretéritos que dejaron una enseñanza que han ocultado en la actualidad bajo el establesiment actual imperante. Sé muy escéptico en todo caso.
> 
> ...



Julio Camba decía que hay que confiar siempre en los gastrónomos antes que en la "ciencia de la nutrición", ya que la gente lleva bastante más tiempo cocinando que analizando la comida.

No deja de ser representativo que ahora los "nutricionistas" reconocen que fue un error prohibir las grasas cuando lo que al parecer engorda es comer harinas refinadas y azúcares. Pues bien, en la Fisiología del Gusto ya Brillat-Savarin decía eso mismo: las personas que se encuentre aquejadas de sobrepeso debían reducir la ingesta de panes, harinas y dulces.

Simplemente observó que los animales carnívoros no engordan tanto como los herbívoros que se sostengan a base de féculas. Pues bien, esta simple observación de un juez rural se les ha estado escapando a los "profesionales de la alimentación".

Como esto hay miles de ejemplos. En general se deben a la clase de personas que Nassim Nicholas Taleb (lectura que si no está entre las recomendadas en el hilo debería estar, pero a la de YA) llama IYI: "Intellectual Yet idiotic", intelectuales pero idiotas.


----------



## Tin Rope (20 Jul 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Julio Camba decía que hay que confiar siempre en los gastrónomos antes que en la "ciencia de la nutrición", ya que la gente lleva bastante más tiempo cocinando que analizando la comida.
> 
> No deja de ser representativo que ahora los "nutricionistas" reconocen que fue un error prohibir las grasas cuando lo que al parecer engorda es comer harinas refinadas y azúcares. Pues bien, en la Fisiología del Gusto ya Brillat-Savarin decía eso mismo: las personas que se encuentre aquejadas de sobrepeso debían reducir la ingesta de panes, harinas y dulces.
> 
> ...



Llevo bastante tiempo estudiando la alimentación, en libros y en mi mismo. 

He ido avanzando desde comencé que comía de todo, a no comer nada procesado ni azucarado. NADA.

Me di cuenta que algo iba mal, y por alguna experiencia decidí dejar la carne y pescado. Me fue peor, pero continúe con el vegetarianismo con huevos y lácteos. Continúe con mis experimentos y constaté lo perjudicial no sólo de los cereales, sino de LOS ALMIDONES. Todos. En ellos están aparte de los cereales, el arroz, los tubérculos (los peores patatas y yuca) y las legumbres. Y de la fruta sólo plátano macho y las bananas.

Si descartaba todo eso me quedaba sólo con fruta y verduras(no todas). Eso hice durante un tiempo, combinándolo además con dos tiempos de comida sobrios, nada de llenar el buche e incluso con ayunos estrictos de sólo agua de hasta 17 días . Ahí tuve unas experiencias inenarrables, primeramente tuve una energía y concentración sin precedentes, todo era dicha y vitalidad, parecía que había descubierto la pólvora. Algo así como "el paraíso ", indescriptible ya te comento. 
Peroooo, al de un tiempo las sensaciones cambiaron bruscamente hasta llegar a una crisis muy fuerte. No se ni como explicar lo malo que me puse.
Como ya había experimentado mucho, decidí comer literalmente DE TODO MENOS ALMIDONES. Parecía evidente que comiendo pollo, ternera, huevos, verduras, pescado, marisco, lácteos, fruta no iba a tener carencia ninguna e iba a poder retornar a la normalidad, lo daba por supuesto pero me equivoqué. La crisis no hizo más que empeorar y me fue imposible tener una vida normal hasta que no sucumbí y tuve que tomar productos almidonosos. No tuve más remedio, mi crisis aumentaba, tenía taquicardia, ansiedad, una nube tóxica en el cerebro que me impedía pensar ni meditar, los análisis eran nefastos y mi debilidad extrema aún todos los alimentos que consumía. Llegué a comer cantidades ingentes y no engordaba un mísero gramo.
Por hache o por B, cayó en mis manos una lectura que había leído anteriormente y no le di mucho fuste por creer que estaba equivocada. abogaba por una degradación del ser humano y la dieta como la causa principal que posteriormente, donde afirmaba que es imposible retornar al estatus original sino es por medio de una transición y que intentarlo podía llevar agraves consecuencias donde me sentí totalmente identificado. Me dejó atónito en esa segunda lectura. Estaba describiendo mi estado como si hubiera espiado, aunque lo hacía veladamente, no podía ser otra cosa más que él hubiera experimentado lo mismo que yo. Él incluso hablaba de muerte si persistía, debía comer almidón. 

Ahora sé que los almidones son perniciosos para la salud y que generan un cuerpo muy degradado, pero debemos consumirlos en la cantidad mínima hasta transicionar y poder descartarlos totalmente, si es posible ya que la degradación es tan profunda que puede ser irreversible y para saberlo debemos de llevar un estricto método de transición muy duro. Pero también otras cosas que no se ni como abordarlas y transmitirlas. Y sé que si recomiendo el libro no van a poder sacar todo el jugo que tiene ya que tiene más de 100 años y hay muchas cosas que un lector inexperimentado va a rechazar de plano y va a desperdiciar la sabiduría que contiene, incluso va a repudiarlo como hice yo.

Pero entre otras cosas te puedo asegurar que el azúcar blanca, aunque no es natural ni óptimo ya que no tiene los nutrientes ni la fibra ni las sales naturales que contiene la remolacha o la caña de azúcar de donde se extraen pero no es en sí misma dañina. Es más, es tan usada en la industria alimentaria por necesidad imperiosa, es la única forma que podamos tolerar la alimentación que nos venden y que nuestro organismo la pueda gestionar. De otra forma no comeriamos tan mal, pero no es en absoluto" el Malo de la película ". Es sólo un acompañante imprescindible. Para ver esto mejor suprime todo alimento elaborado, industrilizado, procesado y acompaña el azúcar entonces con lo que tú gustes. Que ocurre? No vas ni a empacharte y rápidamente tu cuerpo va a rechazarlo totalmente. Te darás cuenta que no es adictivo y por tanto no puede ser responsable de la plaga que enferma al mundo. Es un simple enmascarador. 
Pero y el almidón? Rápidamente verás lo adicto que eres. Y las carnes, lácteos y los procesados? Igual, tu cuerpo rogará por un filete o una hamburguesa cual yonky de caballo. Se opondrá a su abstinencia y, solo con firme voluntad y mucha persistencia(dependiendo de tu vitalidad) llegarás a la crisis que describi antes y que realmente describen a un yonky de la alimentación y que la abstinencia provoca desórdenes gravisimos.

Y todo esto no se ni para que lo cuento, ahh si, para que aynrandiano lo lea y se empape de algunas cosas y tenga una mirada distinta de abordar el trabajo que prometió y pueda con su popularidad y su buena pluma abrir los ojos de algún avispado, y de paso decirte que el azúcar no es como lo has pintado, el enemigo a batir. Es un simple enmascarador.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jul 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Julio Camba decía que hay que confiar siempre en los gastrónomos antes que en la "ciencia de la nutrición", ya que la gente lleva bastante más tiempo cocinando que analizando la comida.
> 
> *No deja de ser representativo que ahora los "nutricionistas" reconocen que fue un error prohibir las grasas cuando lo que al parecer engorda es comer harinas refinadas y azúcares.* .



esto es falso, y los que lo repetís como un mantra sois una panda de iletrados y analfabetos científicos.


----------



## Tin Rope (20 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esto es falso, y los que lo repetís como un mantra sois una panda de iletrados y analfabetos científicos.



Que es falso, es falso. Inexacto mejor. Pero no te límites a recitar el mantra e irte, dinos en que está equivocado por lo menos.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jul 2016)

quebractubre dijo:


> Que es falso, es falso. Inexacto mejor. Pero no te límites a recitar el mantra e irte, dinos en que está equivocado por lo menos.



a estas alturas de mi estancia en el foro ya sólo cito el china study, el libro de divulgación de Colin Campbell, que sólo tiene un capítulo dedicado al estudio de igual nombre. 

Ahí hay referencias y explicaciones por un tubo.

Hay que tener cuidado con lo paleos anticarbos, porque en algunos detalles tienen razón respecto a las harinas (el tema del gluten, o que no es lo mismo comer harina almacenada que recién hecha), pero de ahí a afirmar que las dietas altas en carbos son negativas per se, hay mucha falsedad y autoengaño por medio.

Porque en realidad es al revés.

Aunque da igual, en caso de debacle generalizada lo mejor sería poder comer cualquier cosa, al menos durante el tiempo suficiente hasta que se pueda acceder a alimentos saludables en cantidades adecuadas.


----------



## Kozak (21 Jul 2016)

No soy anticarbo. Bebo cerveza y como pan y pastas. Lo que no hago es pensar que me engorda el chuletón mientras me atiborro de bocadillos.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Jul 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> No soy anticarbo. Bebo cerveza y como pan y pastas. Lo que no hago es pensar que me engorda el chuletón mientras me atiborro de bocadillos.



calories in, calories out, y no hay más.


----------



## Kozak (21 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> calories in, calories out, y no hay más.



Hombre, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Lo que pasa es que hay unas cosas llamadas "minerales" y "vitaminas" que ayudan al anabolismo y el catabolismo sanos. Las cosas extra-ricas en hidratos simplemente no suelen tener mucho de eso.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Jul 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Hombre, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Lo que pasa es que hay unas cosas llamadas "minerales" y "vitaminas" que ayudan al anabolismo y el catabolismo sanos. Las cosas extra-ricas en hidratos simplemente no suelen tener mucho de eso.



si comes mucho de cualquier cosa vas a engordar. Que sea más o menos fácil en función de x variables (individualidad, mezcla de macronutrientes, saciedad, etc), son pormenores del fenómeno termodinámico esencial.


----------



## Kozak (21 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si comes mucho de cualquier cosa vas a engordar. Que sea más o menos fácil en función de x variables (individualidad, mezcla de macronutrientes, saciedad, etc), son pormenores del fenómeno termodinámico esencial.



Exacto. Pero a veces ese que sea un poquito más o un poquito menos fácil es la diferencia entre poder mantener las lorzas bajo control o convertirse en el primo gordo de Falete.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> calories in, calories out, y no hay más.



Hay mucho, mucho, muchísimo más.

Nada tiene que ver meter "calories" a base de -por ejemplo- manzanas o patatas fritas.

Un ejemplo más sencillo: Hay un Universo de diferencia entre consumir aceite crudo a aceite frito....y las calorías son las mismas.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay mucho, mucho, muchísimo más.
> 
> Nada tiene que ver meter "calories" a base de -por ejemplo- manzanas o patatas fritas.
> 
> Un ejemplo más sencillo: Hay un Universo de diferencia entre consumir aceite crudo a aceite frito....y las calorías son las mismas.



lo que no implica ese algo más es que no se pueda adelgazar con una dieta alta en carbohidratos o que no se pueda engordar con una dieta baja en carbohidratos.

No se puede sacar de la ecuación en ningún caso la cantidad total de calorías consumidas, por mucho que haya que tener en cuenta la composición de macronutrientes, cantidad de micronutrientes, toxinas consumidas por la forma de cocción, alergias o intolerancias individuales, actividad física, etc.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jul 2016)

Lo que la gente no entiende es que si comen bien, comerá menos calorías.

Si me quito el hambre a base de patatas fritas consumiré 1000 calorías.

Si me la quito a base de manzanas crudas, consumiré 200 calorías.

Si como pan refinado, consumiré 100 cal

Si como pan integral, consumiré 50.

Y así.


----------



## gypsy-killer (29 Jul 2016)

Ayn, tienes que escribir un libro y publicarlo !


----------



## Kozak (29 Jul 2016)

Ayn, un par de artículos acerca de la respuesta adecuada en caso de ataque con disparos:

How to Respond to an Active Shooter | The National Interest Blog

Why Standing Up to a Terrorist Is Your Best Self-Defense | The National Interest Blog

Esta publicación es de la escuela realista y por tanto es de esperar que haga un debate basado en hechos acerca de temas serios como éste, en lugar de, como tantos otros medios, debatir sobre el sexo de los ángeles o por qué la UE es cojonuda y por qué los malvados ingleses se han querido ir. O por qué los EEUU son el mejor país del mundo, que aquí hay mierda para todos.

Considero que esta publicación merece ser leída atentamente en especial en temas armamentísticos y geoestratégicos, y me gustaría conocer las conclusiones a las que llegan los participantes en el hilo a la luz de ambos artículos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tecnecio (30 Jul 2016)

Pagaría por un audiolibro con todos los hilos del autor para poder ecucharlo cuando no puedo leer.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay mucho, mucho, muchísimo más.
> 
> Nada tiene que ver meter "calories" a base de -por ejemplo- manzanas o patatas fritas.
> 
> Un ejemplo más sencillo: Hay un Universo de diferencia entre consumir aceite crudo a aceite frito....y las calorías son las mismas.



eso es otro tema (mayor o menor nutrición, toxicidad, etc), no impugna la termodinámica en absoluto. Para las necesidades individuales, si consumes más de lo que gastas, engordas, y sino, adelgazas.

Todas las supuestas paradojas aparecen cuando se introducen otras variables, no cuando se descarta la conservación de la energía aplicada al organismo, aún cuando su comportamiento no es lineal.

En caso contrario estamos quitando valor al 100% de los estudios científicos en nutrición de los últimos 100 años, incluidos los que erróneamente se utilizan para pretender obviar el grueso de la evidencia.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 22:33 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que la gente no entiende es que si comen bien, comerá menos calorías.
> 
> Si me quito el hambre a base de patatas fritas consumiré 1000 calorías.
> 
> ...



esto es muy matizable, yo estuve comiendo 3000 calorías durante unos años a base de frutas, y esa es la única manera de obtener suficientes nutrientes con el peso de entonces con esa dieta.

200 calorías de manzanas no equivalen nutricionalmente a 1000 calorías de patatas fritas. 

El factor saciedad, que depende de varios factores, en muy importante en esta cuestión. 

El caso es que, teniendo en cuenta todos los factores, la conservación de la energía sigue siendo aplicable.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 22:40 ----------




Kozak dijo:


> Ayn, un par de artículos acerca de la respuesta adecuada en caso de ataque con disparos:
> 
> How to Respond to an Active Shooter | The National Interest Blog
> 
> ...



el segundo apela a una actuación colectiva, está difícil. Y tiene razón, si nadie ataca al que tiene el arma y la intención de disparar, podrá disparar todo lo que quiera mientras todos corren, mientras que de la otra forma podrá disparar a uno, dos o pocos más, sobre todo teniendo la ventaja del número.

Será interesante leer que piensa Aynd ante este razonamiento.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 22:44 ----------

añado a mi comentario sobre el artículo, que esa actuación colectiva que a la postre es numéricamente más efectiva (aumenta el porcentaje de supervivientes), se basa en un acto espontáneo e irracional: la valentía.

Quizás por eso la gente huye, ni se plantea ser valiente porque, efectivamente, a nivel individual, es mejor correr e intentar disminuir la probabilidades de que uno muera, aunque tu actuación salvase otras vidas y disminuyera el número de muertos (si los demás fueran igual de irracionales):

Parecería que ser colectivamente inteligente está reñido con ser individualmente inteligente. 

Lo cual, como dice el artículo, sólo se soluciona con adoctrinamiento pero en sentido contrario al dominante.

Somos unos don nadies lo seres humanos.


----------



## mahawk (31 Jul 2016)

profilactico dijo:


> Ayn, tienes que escribir un libro y publicarlo !



Se esta gestando un proyecto actualmente, OBOSC no tiene porqué ser solo aynrandiano2 animo a que os paséis por aquí
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rojo-ayn-randiano-mi-aportacion-al-obosc.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ago 2016)

*Caso Sami Salami*













*Por esto hay que procurar no poner jamás una denuncia, excepto que sea realmente inevitable.*

Ídem ser denunciados. 

Si hay "lios" con alguien lo sensato es largarse corriendo y tratar de eludir todo lío posterior.

Identidad y foto de la falsa "violeada" de Málaga - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ago 2016)

Freixel dijo:


> Esto me hace acordar a la "transmutación mental" del Hermetismo.
> 
> Lo cierto es que a fin de cuentas tenemos cierto margen de decisión sobre como nos sentimos, y eso es una habilidad a explotar.



La esencia del OBOSC es que nuestro poder sobre la Realidad es limitadísimo.

Sólo podemos controlar nuestra "realidad" inmediata (nuestra "burbuja" personal) y nuestra reacción psicológica personal a las locuras del mundo. ¡Ahí está la vrdadera libertad!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ago 2016)

INTRODUCCIÓN DOCTRINAL:

El Objetivismo Tradicional nace en USA en los años 1930-40, en una sociedad con más restos de racionalidad decimonónica, más libertad económica y más confianza en la ciencia y en la técnica.

El Objetivismo Oscuro es un fruto del Siglo XXI. Nace en la progre España dentro de la progre UE, en un entorno de Marxismo Cultural asfixiante y con la amenaza del nuevo brote de Irracionalismo del Islamismo en Europa.

OBOSC es pesimista, survivalista y mad-maxista porque la Europa del Siglo XXI no tiene -desgraciadamente- nada que ver con los USA de 1950.


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (21 Ago 2016)

Sigo este hilo con sumo interés 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

[thread=810517]Manifiesta de forma pública tu apoyo a la creación de este subforo y engrosa las filas madmaxistas. Honor y gloria te esperan[/thread]​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2016)

El SILENCIO y el CAMUFLAJE del OBOSCista son corolarios de su reconocimiento de los siguientes hechos:

a) El OBOSCista quiere ser una persona racional.

b) El OBOSCista sabe que la mayor parte de los seres humanos son irracionales. Algunos _muy_ irracionales.

c) Los Irracionales son peligrosos. Aún más peligrosos cuando descubren a un Racional que no comulga con sus iracionalidades.

d) Combatir "a pie de calle" a los Irracionales es Irracional, ya que los Irracionales son mayoría aplastante. Es como querer "luchar contra el Islam" en Arabia Saudí.​
El corolario es que lo más sensato "a nivel de calle" es ocultar que uno no va con la corriente.

Si irracionales desconocidos le interpelan a uno, lo sensato es salirse por la tangente, guardar silencio o simplemente huir directamente.

Enfrentarse verbalmente a Irracionales desconocidos es Irracional: Ellos son mayoría aplastante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2016)

Brotoloigos dijo:


> Sigo este hilo con sumo interés
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Por su avatar le sugiero se interese por los que están practicando HOY la religión d ela Grecia Clásica.

Creo que le fascinará.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Sep 2016)

mahawk dijo:


> Se esta gestando un proyecto actualmente, OBOSC no tiene porqué ser solo aynrandiano2 animo a que os paséis por aquí
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rojo-ayn-randiano-mi-aportacion-al-obosc.html



Te corrijo el enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rojo-ayn-randiano-mi-aportacion-al-obosc.html

He pensado muchas veces en escribir mi "libro rojo", sí. 

En realidad me bastaría con "destilar" lo que llevo escrito hasta ahora.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por su avatar le sugiero se interese por los que están practicando HOY la religión d ela Grecia Clásica.
> 
> Creo que le fascinará.



¿y eso cómo lo hacen si no ha habido continuidad alguna (los misterios se han perdido)?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y eso cómo lo hacen si no ha habido continuidad alguna (los misterios se han perdido)?



Según Escohotado se pueden "reconstruir" con bastante aproximación.

Ingerían Dronjas visionarias en un contexto sacro.


----------



## Benemerito (13 Sep 2016)

Ayn, he intentado mandarte un mensaje privado pero tienes la carpeta llena.


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (13 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por su avatar le sugiero se interese por los que están practicando HOY la religión d ela Grecia Clásica.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que le fascinará.





Gracias.
¿Existe algún foro o página referencia al respecto?


----------



## Ghazeoso (13 Sep 2016)

Es tan fácil como rescatar el instinto masculino y adiós muy buenas, tanta paranoia para nada. El instinto busca sobrevivir, si lo tapas con mil mierdas de dogmas se apaga y lo tienes que sustituir por normas inflexibles que hacen de tu vida la obediencia de otros, como si fueras un robot. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones y dejaos de mierdas de sistemas filosóficos que ni lo son, porque la filosofía busca la verdad, y encerrarse en un dogma con la visión tan limitada que tenemos ya y lo inconmensurable que es el universo en su enormidad desde nuestra perspectiva, es un contrasentido de mierda que te oculta de la verdad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Sep 2016)

No, no es tan fácil.

La "sana masculininad bien caracterizada" (Primo de River padre dixit) nos hizo ir a 2 guerras mundiales.

Hay que crear una nueva forma de estar en el mundo. Ni proges del siglo XXI ni "hombres de pelo en pecho" de 1914.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2016)

Ghazeoso dijo:


> Es tan fácil como rescatar el instinto masculino y adiós muy buenas, tanta paranoia para nada. El instinto busca sobrevivir, si lo tapas con mil mierdas de dogmas se apaga y lo tienes que sustituir por normas inflexibles que hacen de tu vida la obediencia de otros, como si fueras un robot. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones y dejaos de mierdas de sistemas filosóficos que ni lo son, porque la filosofía busca la verdad, y encerrarse en un dogma con la visión tan limitada que tenemos ya y lo inconmensurable que es el universo en su enormidad desde nuestra perspectiva, es un contrasentido de mierda que te oculta de la verdad.



La "paranoia" es -precisamente- una de las herramientas de la supervivencia.

El NO FIARSE es habiidad básica de supervivencia, hecho básico que conoce cualquier animal silvestre (intente acercarse a un animal salvaje...si puede) y que el hombre -entontecido por la burbuja civilizatoria- ha olvidado.

Tengo que desarrollar el concepto de la CIVILIZACIÓN QUE TRAICIONA a quienes la adoptan, de CIVILIZACIÓN ARTIFICIAL y de depurar lo bueno y lo malo de cada civilización, no comprando "package deals" sino "deshaciendo el paquete" antes de consumirlo.


----------



## Diccionario Ilustrado (25 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La "paranoia" es -precisamente- una de las herramientas de la supervivencia.
> 
> El NO FIARSE es habiidad básica de supervivencia, hecho básico que conoce cualquier animal silvestre (intente acercarse a un animal salvaje...si puede) y que el hombre -entontecido por la burbuja civilizatoria- ha olvidado.
> 
> Tengo que desarrollar el concepto de la CIVILIZACIÓN QUE TRAICIONA a quienes la adoptan, de CIVILIZACIÓN ARTIFICIAL y de depurar lo bueno y lo malo de cada civilización, no comprando "package deals" sino "deshaciendo el paquete" antes de consumirlo.



Hola AYN. Me gusta parte de lo que dices, he ojeado unos cuantos de tus hilos, sin embargo me asalta una duda: no lo digo en absoluto por faltar, sólo es un tema que me afecta también a mí de cerca: me da la impresión de que eres un cagao, ¿no? (te repito, te hago esta pregunta porque yo me considero tal), ¿cómo piensas enfrentarte a nada, poniendo tu vida en peligro y teniendo que hacer daño a otro, si continuamente huyes de todo enfrentamiento y riesgo? ¿No crees que, en el momento de la verdad, te cagarás encima y no serás capaz de actuar con la cabeza fría? Yo mismo me planteé ese problema, y por eso mismo he estado unos cuantos años practicando deportes de contacto y ahora algo mucho más cercano al ir a la guerra, deportes de montaña (esp. escalada en todas sus vertientes) donde la lucha contra el miedo y la muerte están siempre presentes. ¿Qué opinas? ¿No crees además que el desprecio de la propia vida y de la ajena es el primer paso para lograr fines más altos? ¿No sientes vergüenza de ser -como me he sentido yo a veces- un gusano cagón e impotente? Pregunto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2016)

> me da la impresión de que eres un cagao, ¿no?



Lo soy, pero lucho contra mi miedo y aprendo a dominarlo en un entorno controlado (no asumiendo riesgos absurdos). Creo que he progresado mucho en este sentido.

Hago Karate. No rehuyo el combate con "Morlacos" que me sacan una cabeza y son muy superiores a mí.

No interrumpo el combate aunque me estén dando a derecha y a izquierda y me hayan hecho daño. Aguanto, y hasta contraataco sacando fuerzas de la mera idea de que la mejor defensa es el ataque.

He pasado miedo en el Dojo...pero me he aguantado y he presentado siempre combate. Cada vez tengo menos miedo al combate con superiores. Al final hasta disfruto. La ocasional lesión me produce una oscura satisfacción de que es le precio a pagar por endurecerme psico-físicamente. 

He conseguido así "domar" mi miedo.

Lo que no voy a hacer es jugarme el cuello absurdamente haciendo deportes de riesgo porque sí.

Y si algún día tengo que jugarme la vida por algo que realmente merezca la pena, me la jugaré sin dedicar un segundo a pensar en mi existencia: Me concentraré sólo en la tarea a hacer...como los Kamikazes abortos en la tarea técnica de impactar contra el barco.


----------



## Diccionario Ilustrado (25 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo soy, pero lucho contra mi miedo y aprendo a dominarlo en un entorno controlado (no asumiendo riesgos absurdos). Creo que he progresado mucho en este sentido.
> 
> Hago Karate. No rehuyo el combate con "Morlacos" que me sacan una cabeza y son muy superiores a mí.
> 
> ...



Yo también pensaba en ese plan (gimnasio de kickboxing) pero a la hora de la verdad... la experiencia como que te muestra otra cosa. Un saludo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Oct 2016)

> Yo también pensaba en ese plan (gimnasio de kickboxing) pero a la hora de la verdad... la experiencia como que te muestra otra cosa. Un saludo



¿La "experiencia" dice usted?

¿Y qué tiene de malo el gym de kickboxing?

Mientras no se pelee al KO ni la gente se pase de bruta, ¿d´ónde está el problema?


----------



## Gorguera (1 Oct 2016)

Ser valiente no es no tener miedo, ser valiente es ser capaz de sacar fuerzas para hacerle frente y seguir adelante.


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Oct 2016)

Sólo se puede ser valiente cuando se tiene miedo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Oct 2016)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Sólo se puede ser valiente cuando se tiene miedo.





Gorguera dijo:


> Ser valiente no es no tener miedo, ser valiente es ser capaz de sacar fuerzas para hacerle frente y seguir adelante.



Pero ser valiente NO BASTA.

Si eres "valiente" para jugarte la vida por gilipolleces, eres valiente y gilipollas.

Tu valor es totalmente inútil.


----------



## Glasterthum (2 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, no es tan fácil.
> 
> La "sana masculininad bien caracterizada" (Primo de River padre dixit) nos hizo ir a 2 guerras mundiales.
> 
> Hay que crear una nueva forma de estar en el mundo. Ni proges del siglo XXI ni "hombres de pelo en pecho" de 1914.



El anarquismo manda.


----------



## Alastor Moody (3 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pero ser valiente NO BASTA.
> 
> Si eres "valiente" para jugarte la vida por gilipolleces, eres valiente y gilipollas.
> 
> Tu valor es totalmente inútil.



Evidentemente. De ser así, lo llamaría ser temerario, no valiente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2016)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Evidentemente. De ser así, lo llamaría ser temerario, no valiente.



Lo "temerario" fue aún así ensalzado :8::: por los fascistas, que lo veían como algo bueno per se.

El "jugarse la vida" lo veían como algo bueno. Los Futuristas jugaron también mucho a ese juego. decían que sólo a punto de perder la vida de estaba realmente vivo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2016)

Tag



> 135000 thanks tiene el nene



Voy ya por los 153.000


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2016)

Nuevo hilo sobre independencia energética:

Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## mahawk (17 Oct 2016)

¿Existe algún tipo de relación, inspiración o lazo del obosc con las ideas gnosticas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2016)

Uhmmmm....no.

Estoy empezando a estudiar gnosticismo, luego no puiede haberme influido.

Hay un tema similar POR CASUALIDAD, y es el "renunciar al mundo" en el sentido de que el OBOSCista tiene cero confianza en mejorar el mundo social (al que considera invadido por irracionales) y el Gnóstico se considera "prisionero de la materia".


----------



## mahawk (20 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Uhmmmm....no.
> 
> Estoy empezando a estudiar gnosticismo, luego no puiede haberme influido.
> 
> Hay un tema similar POR CASUALIDAD, y es el "renunciar al mundo" en el sentido de que el OBOSCista tiene cero confianza en mejorar el mundo social (al que considera invadido por irracionales) y el Gnóstico se considera "prisionero de la materia".



También según el gnosticismo el mundo material es propiedad del demiurgo y DIOS es un ser incognoscible, tanto que a efectos prácticos no interviene y es como si no existiera, eso podría traducirse como una intuición antigua que recuerda a las tesis del señor Freixedo(se dice ateo pero se le notan ciertos ramalazos gnósticos) pese a todo el gnosticismo es muy platónico y Obosc es claramente mas Aristotélico pero al ser posturas tan "oscuras" y desengañadas les veo muchos puntos en común. ¡Alerta! Yaveh no tiene piedad con esas posturas, revise usted la cruzada albigense y sobre todo la BRUTAL matanza de Beziers le recordará a todas las acciones y matanzas veterotestamentarias, y cada vez mas me recuerda usted a uno de esos perfectos cataros(sabiduría, desengaño, ascetismo...)...hasta se emplean las mismas burlas y calumnias contra usted, aunque solo sea por 4 ignorantes de un foro...Cuídese mucho o despertara a la bestia.


----------



## H. Roark (20 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo "temerario" fue aún así ensalzado :8::: por los fascistas, que lo veían como algo bueno per se.
> 
> El "jugarse la vida" lo veían como algo bueno. Los Futuristas jugaron también mucho a ese juego. decían que sólo a punto de perder la vida de estaba realmente vivo.




"I was talking to a moth
the other evening
he was trying to break into
an electric light bulb
and fry himself on the wires

why do you fellows
pull this stunt I asked him
because it is the conventional
thing for moths or why
if that had been an uncovered
candle instead of an electric
light bulb you would
now be a small unsightly cinder
have you no sense

plenty of it he answered
but at times we get tired
of using it
we get bored with the routine
and crave beauty 
and excitement
fire is beautiful
and we know that if we get
too close it will kill us 
but what does that matter
it is better to be happy
for a moment
and be burned up with beauty
than to live a long time
and be bored all the while 
so we wad all our life up
into one little roll
and then we shoot the roll
that is what life is for
it is better to be a part of beauty
for one instant and then cease to
exist than to exist forever
and never be a part of beauty
our attitude toward life
is come easy go easy
we are like human beings 
used to be before they became
too civilized to enjoy themselves

and before I could argue him
out of his philosophy
he went and immolated himself 
on a patent cigar lighter
I do not agree with him
myself I would rather have
half the happiness and twice
the longevity

but at the same time I wish
there was something I wanted
as badly as he wanted to fry himself."


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2016)

mahawk dijo:


> También según el gnosticismo el mundo material es propiedad del demiurgo y DIOS es un ser incognoscible, tanto que a efectos prácticos no interviene y es como si no existiera, eso podría traducirse como una intuición antigua que recuerda a las tesis del señor Freixedo(se dice ateo pero se le notan ciertos ramalazos gnósticos) pese a todo el gnosticismo es muy platónico y Obosc es claramente mas Aristotélico pero al ser posturas tan "oscuras" y desengañadas les veo muchos puntos en común. ¡Alerta! Yaveh no tiene piedad con esas posturas, revise usted la cruzada albigense y sobre todo la BRUTAL matanza de Beziers le recordará a todas las acciones y matanzas veterotestamentarias, y cada vez mas me recuerda usted a uno de esos perfectos cataros(sabiduría, desengaño, ascetismo...)...hasta se emplean las mismas burlas y calumnias contra usted, aunque solo sea por 4 ignorantes de un foro...Cuídese mucho o despertara a la bestia.



Jajaja...gracias por sus interesantes palabras.

Sí que hay un fondo de "renuncia al mundo" en mi Filosofía.

Ayn Rand dijo algo que recuerda a la entrega de los Bogomilos, los Cátaros o los Maniqueistas de antaño:.

Cito de memoria:

_Si todos los hombres me dijesen que abandonase mis ideas bajo pena de matarme, consideraría bien empleado dedicar el último minuto de mi vida -el que tardasen en matarme- a luchar contra ellos.

Mejor vivir un minuto como hombre libre que toda la vida como esclavo._​
Esto a mí me recuerda al tremendo espectáculo de los milenaristas herejes gritando sus consignas desde la hoguera. 

También hay paralelismos entre un Howard Roark a quien no importa pasar hambre para no traicionar sus principios y un Cátaro que se deja morir de hambre en una cueva ara abandonar este mundo ilusorio.

Además -fíjese- si alguna potencia oscura decidiese que hay que eliminarme por ser demasiado peligroso, lo consideraría un ÉXITO personal, no un fracaso.

Como le dijeron a Salvador Freixedo:

_Señor Freixedo, ¿y no teme que le puedan matar los dioses que usted denuncia?

Mire usted, si me matan es porque les molesto, luego porque he hecho las cosas bien, así que abandonaré este mundo bailando un pasodoble :XX::XX::XX:_​
Es la actitud correcta: la del Kamikaze a quien no preocupa su muerte, sino el problema técnico de causar el máximo daño al barco invasor.

Hay cosas más valiosas que la vida. la Integridad y la Verdad, por ejemplo.

Quien tiene su vida física como valor máximo terminará por vivir subhumanamente.

Gracias por suscitar en mí tan interesantes pensamientos con su pregunta.


----------



## mahawk (21 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Jajaja...gracias por sus interesantes palabras.
> 
> Sí que hay un fondo de "renuncia al mundo" en mi Filosofía.
> 
> ...



A usted por guiar a un joven perdido en esta vida y de paso a cualquier despistado que caiga por el foro y lea alguno de sus posts


----------



## mahawk (26 Oct 2016)

Ayn, si no es indiscreción, por tu historial supongo estarás bautizado y con la comunión hecha...como casi todos los españoles, hiciste apostasía o burocraticamente sigues figurando como católico apostólico romano?(estoy pensando en hacer apostasía...)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2016)

Sigo figurando como "Católico".

Nadie me pidio permiso para darme de alta en esa organización, así que es absurdo pensar que uno "necesita" darse de baja.

Más aún: Si uno cree que "necesita" darse de baja está aceptando que quienes no se dan de baja están "de alta".


----------



## mahawk (2 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sigo figurando como "Católico".
> 
> Nadie me pidio permiso para darme de alta en esa organización, así que es absurdo pensar que uno "necesita" darse de baja.
> 
> Más aún: Si uno cree que "necesita" darse de baja está aceptando que quienes no se dan de baja están "de alta".



_De iure _estas de alta, fue cosa de nuestros padres bautizarnos, karmicamente podríamos decir que la carga pasa igual de padres a hijos, véase los juden, no creo que sea necesario darse de baja, pero podría ayudar. Que figuremos como católicos en las estadísticas ayuda a engordar a una iglesia bastante decepcionante y traidora mas NWO que nunca..,¿Bautizaría usted a sus hijos?


----------



## PATITOXXL (3 Nov 2016)

¿Cuando intentas que te declaren mujer trangenero lesbiana no te excomulgan o algo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2016)

> karmicamente podríamos decir que la carga pasa igual de padres a hijos



jajajajaja...pues va a tener usted razón.

Va a ser como votar, "participas" del sistema al estar dado de alta.

De todas formas le diré que el bautismo "imprime carácter", esto es, una vez bautizado sacramentalmente uno ya no puede "desbautizarse".

Pero tiene usted razón en que es más "Limpio" darse de baja, o al menos SOLICITAR formalmente la baja. Con eso bastaría para "limpiarse" kármikamente.

Me ha convencido usted. Lo meto en mi lista de "pendientes".


----------



## mahawk (4 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> jajajajaja...pues va a tener usted razón.
> 
> Va a ser como votar, "participas" del sistema al estar dado de alta.
> 
> ...



Me alegro, culturalmente católicos es ya inevitable, pero burocráticamente creo es un buen paso, por lo menos kármikamente te desvinculas de ellos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Nov 2016)

mahawk dijo:


> Me alegro, culturalmente católicos es ya inevitable.



Disiento.

Yo procuro quitarme el "catolicismo cultural" de encima. A saber:

Buenismo.

Universalismo.

Obediencia intelectual a los "expertos".

Romanos XIII: "Legítimas autoridades".​
Procuro quitarme esta basura de encima, y creo que lo he logrado.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Nov 2016)

Te la has quitado... sustituyéndola por otra


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Nov 2016)

¿Ah sí?

¿Y qué "basura" me he echado encima?

Yo creo que ahora VIVO como un ser racional con mi Filosofía personal, mientras que hace 25 años VEGETABA como Católico-Progre altruista y medio lelo.


----------



## mahawk (11 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Disiento.
> 
> Yo procuro quitarme el "catolicismo cultural" de encima. A saber:
> 
> ...



Claro que sí yo también(yo lo intento pero tengo ramalazos) aún así me refiero a que es inevitable vivir en un ambiente católico cultural(siempre que vivas en España, yo estoy haber si me escapo...). Decía Asimov que una sociedad humana es como un conjunto de moléculas de gases tu puedes predecir siempre como funcionan como colectivo pero jamás podrás predecir que movimiento tomará un átomo individual pero eso que influye en el conjunto poco o nada, la solución esta en otra cita y ademas es tuya, creo, la salvación social es imposible, pero sí la individual.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2016)

Ya les he dicho que lo mejor es camuflarse:

Video impactante: Unos afroamericanos agreden e insultan a un hombre blanco por votar a Trump - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Andar por ahí diciendo a los irracionales lo que pensamos en en sí mismo irracional.


----------



## mahawk (12 Nov 2016)

Para eso esta este foro y nuestros fantásticos nick-names.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2016)

Apuntes para futuro hilo:







Portada ABC: Ejpertos advierten preocupados por la "desinformación" de la sociedad - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

La mass mierda advirtiendo del peligro de que el personal tenga criterio propio. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2016)

mahawk dijo:


> Decía Asimov que una sociedad humana es como un conjunto de moléculas de gases tu puedes predecir siempre como funcionan como colectivo pero jamás podrás predecir que movimiento tomará un átomo individual



¿Se ha leido usted "Fundación"?

Lo que acaba de enunciar es la base de la "psicohistoria". La descripción que hace Asimov en las novelas en fascinante.


----------



## mahawk (24 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Se ha leido usted "Fundación"?
> 
> Lo que acaba de enunciar es la base de la "psicohistoria". La descripción que hace Asimov en las novelas en fascinante.



Cierto la saqué de Fundación, de la buena ciencia ficción, Asimov, Heinlein, Frank Herber, Arthur C Clark... se pueden recolectar mas enseñanzas y buenos aforismos que de toda la bibliografía gafapastosa y cultureta recomendada hasta la saciedad en medios y ambientes de la "cultura".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2016)

Prueba de ver cómo se lee titular:

Burundgana, la droga para delinquir de la que todo el mundo habla


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Dic 2016)

mahawk dijo:


> Cierto la saqué de Fundación, de la buena ciencia ficción, Asimov, Heinlein, Frank Herber, Arthur C Clark... se pueden recolectar mas enseñanzas y buenos aforismos que de toda la bibliografía gafapastosa y cultureta recomendada hasta la saciedad en medios y ambientes de la "cultura".



Asimov decía que el autor de ciencia ficción era como un explorador que exploraba el futuro.

Tenía razón...muchas de las cosas que suceden se entienden mejor si uno ha leído a Huxley (el Soma) a Orwell (Doblepensar, Policía del pensamiento...) o a Asimov (que predijo lo que hoy es Internet cuando yo tenía 12 años...sí con 12 años leí ya descrito el medio que usamos para comunicarnos).

Los que no han leído ciencia ficción (que es también SOCIOLOGÍA ficción) carecen de marco de referencia para entender muchas de las cosas que pasan, que les pillan "de nuevas".

A los que hemos leído CF nos suena todo "ya visto", y por lo tanto sabemos reaccionar.


----------



## mahawk (8 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Asimov decía que el autor de ciencia ficción era como un explorador que exploraba el futuro.
> 
> Tenía razón...muchas de las cosas que suceden se entienden mejor si uno ha leído a Huxley (el Soma) a Orwell (Doblepensar, Policía del pensamiento...) o a Asimov (que predijo lo que hoy es Internet cuando yo tenía 12 años...sí con 12 años leí ya descrito el medio que usamos para comunicarnos).
> 
> ...




Género más que marginado en nuestro país...¿Ha leído usted algún libro de survivalismo ficción?, subgénero prácticamente inexistente en español, hay que leerlo en inglés debido a la inexistencia de traducciones le recomiendo a James Wasley Rawles(este si lo hay traducido) y a Ragnar Benson...ambos muy políticamente incorrectos y con material de calidad tanto de ficción como manuales prácticos, el señor Rawles entre otras cosas tienen un blog de survivalismo digno de consultar, le animo a que lo haga.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2016)

mahawk dijo:


> Género más que marginado en nuestro país...¿Ha leído usted algún libro de survivalismo ficción?



Heinlein escribió bastante en esa línea, con "Robinsones" postnucleares.

También he leído "El cartero", la de la película:

The Postman (1997) Trailer - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Dic 2016)

Esbozo de hilo spin off

OBOSC: Lo PARAMILITAR como antítesis y superación tanto de lo MILITAR como de lo CIVIL. 

Lo Civil es una limitación. Un Civil está muy limitado en lo que puede y no puede hacer.

Lo Militar es por un lado una limitación adicional a lo civil: El militar tiene que obedecer lo que le manden.

Pero por otro el militar puede hacer cosas que el Civil siquiera considera como posibles:

* Ir andando a la ciudad de al lado.

* Pernoctar en el monte, en vivacs improvisados.

* Tomar un pueblo en manos del enemigo.

* Navegar con mapa y brújula.

* Comer caliente con lo que llevas en una mochila.

* Desarmar a mano desnuda a quien te quiere matar.

* Bajar a Rappel un edificio en llamas.

* "Ver" el mundo como un campo de batalla.

* Preveer añagazas del enemigo.​
Lo PARAMILITAR es la capacidad de lo MILITAR pero con la libertad del CIVIL.

Otro hilo:

Como nos manipulan los mass mierda: Maria Ladenburger Vs Tugce Albayrak. Los 5 sevillanos de Sanfermines vs los 9 irakís de Rustenschacher Allee (Leopoldstad)


----------



## H. Roark (14 Dic 2016)

AR, ¿has leído a Nassim Taleb? Creo que te iba a gustar mucho, toca varios de tus temas, especialmente en Antifrágil.


----------



## sandwedge (17 Dic 2016)

Alguien tiene huevos a sintetizar o resumir el super post de aynrandiano ?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Dic 2016)

¿Conoce usted el Objetivismo?

Pues Objetivismo con planchas de blindaje añadidas y pintado de camuflaje


----------



## sandwedge (18 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Conoce usted el Objetivismo?
> 
> Pues Objetivismo con planchas de blindaje añadidas y pintado de camuflaje



No conozco el objetivismo, me gustaria encontrar un libro explicado para burros, en español o ingles sencillo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Dic 2016)

¿Le sirve esto?

Arte Objetivista (Ayn Rand). VEA y juzgue. Si le gusta quizás la Filosofía de Ayn Rand sea lo que necesita. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Incluí spoileadas citas que -creo- resumen lo que es el Objetivismo...el No oscuro, claro.

El hilo del OBOSC es este, el superior es el del Objetivismo original, que es menos Oscuro que el mío.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Dic 2016)

Preguntas que me hacen:

Preguntas para AYN Randiano 2 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## autsaider (27 Dic 2016)

Veamos como enfrenta randiano sus teorías con la realidad.

Cómodo quiso ganarse al pueblo dándoles lo que nunca les habían dado: un emperador que bajaba a la arena. Ganó más de 700 combates. No perdió ni una sola vez. Porque antes de bajar se aseguraba de que sus rivales no tuviesen ninguna posibilidad de ganar. Los drogaba, les daba armas sin filo, escudos que eran un estorbo, y armaduras que no protegían.

Alejandro Magno nunca quiso dinero, ni bienestar, ni comodidades para si mismo. Lo que él quería era vivir conforme a la virtud. Y dejar un mundo muchísimo mejor que el que él se encontró.

Según randiano tanto Cómodo como Alejandro eran unos malvados porque ambos mataron a mucha gente. Pero Cómodo al menos estaba cuerdo porque él se aseguraba de no poner en peligro su vida. Alejandro en cambio puso su vida en peligro una y otra vez porque además de malvado era un loco.

Cómodo era un malvado-cuerdo. Y Alejandro era un malvado-loco.

PD: Que conste que solo estoy aplicando la lógica de randiano a la práctica.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2016)

Aplicación práctica del OBOSC:

Mad Max: SURVIVALISMO OBOSC UE 2017: DISPÉRSESE (EVITE CUALQUIER AGLOMERACIÓN) y evite PERDER COHESIÓN (evite quedarse solo) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## The Replicant (1 Ene 2017)

mis dies hamijo, esto hay que empezar a tomárselo en serio porque nos afecta a todos. 

Empezamos 2017 a tope, Istanbul, donde será el próximo??. Como decia Zaratustra:

"el que tenga oidos para oir que oiga"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ene 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Cómodo era un malvado-cuerdo. Y Alejandro era un malvado-loco.
> 
> PD: Que conste que solo estoy aplicando la lógica de randiano a la práctica.



Cómo era un psicópata. No e sracional cargarte gente por diver´sión.

Alejandro no dejó nada. Al morir su imperio se disolvió.

Aristóteles desde su vida de Flander Hikikomori hizo más que Alejandro y sus aventuras vacías.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> mis dies hamijo, esto hay que empezar a tomárselo en serio porque nos afecta a todos



Y lo de ahora no es nada.

Lo que yo más temo es el DÍA VERDE, esto es, el día en que TODOS los yihadistas hagan algo coordinadamente.

Me temo hasta ciudades enteras tomadas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2017)

*Teoría y elogio de lo PARAMILITAR*

Lo MILITAR son capacidades extra (defensa, movilidad...) pero al precio de la obediencia total a los mandos y de tener que jugarse la vida en guerras altamente cuestionables en la mayor parte de los casos.

Lo CIVIL son INcapacidades generales (defensa, movilidad...) que "compran" la (muchas veces ilusoria) "libertad" del civil para hacer lo que quiera.

Lo PARAMILITAR auna lo mejor de ambos mundos: La libertad del civil con las potencialidades del militar.


----------



## TheRedHawk (20 Ene 2017)

He estado hace 3 semanas en NY, y me encontré con este cuadro en uno de los vagones del metro:







No he podido evitar acordarme de ti y tu hilo objetivista Ayn.

¿Es o no es arte objetivista? A mí me lo ha parecido muchísimo.

P.D.: Sí, también he estado al lado del Atlas del RC


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ene 2017)

Avisé, no se signifiquen por nada:



> Tal y como apuntan varios medios, la joven llevaba una pulsera con la bandera de España, lo que según parece provocó la ira de los agresores
> 
> Noticias de Murcia: Un grupo de radicales de izquierdas da una brutal paliza a una joven en Murcia. Noticias de España


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2017)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> He estado hace 3 semanas en NY, y me encontré con este cuadro en uno de los vagones del metro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí también me lo parece.

* Tecnología "pastoral", "bella", armónica con la naturaleza.

* Máquinas útiles y bellas.

* Estilo realista.​
Lo único que "sobran" son...las ovejas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2017)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> P.D.: Sí, también he estado al lado del Atlas del RC



¿Sabía usted que se dice que es...Mussolini?







Los años 30 fueron la "década roja", y Mussolini era aún un "progresista" entonces.


----------



## TheRedHawk (1 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Sabía usted que se dice que es...Mussolini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, lo supe semanas antes de ir allí.

Parecer se le parece bastante, pero no creo que se inspirasen en su rostro para esculpir la cara al Atlas... ¿hay alguna evidencia mas allá de las habladurías? 

Se me haría muy extraño que utilizasen la imagen de un extranjero para algo tan simbólico en el corazón financiero del mundo.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2017 at 12:12 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé, no se signifiquen por nada:



*Doy fe de ello. 

Aquí viene mi pequeña historia:*

Hace unos cuantos años me encontraba con unos amigos en un recinto cerrado, de acceso previo pago, y con seguridad privada, donde se celebrara un evento de DJ’s. 

El recinto estaba en la zona central de toda la fiesta cumbre en Vilagarcía de Arousa. Había mucha, muchísima gente, sobre todo en el exterior del evento. 

Llevábamos ya un buen rato disfrutando del ambiente y de la música, cuando noto un fuerte tirón en mi cuello; era un nacionalista gallego, visiblemente borracho y colocado, exigiéndome de forma muy autoritaria que me sacase la bandera de España que llevaba puesta a modo de capa.

Ante mi estupefacción inicial, guardé la calma y decidí evitar el inminente conflicto, deshice el nudo de mi cuello y le entregué la bandera al subnormal aquel.

*¿Sabéis lo que hizo segundos después?* Se acercó a su grupo unos metros más a la izquierda de donde me asaltó, hizo una bola con la bandera (era bastante grande) y le prendió FUEGO. 

En un puñetero recinto cerrado, con mucha gente y se suponía “seguridad privada”, el tipo le prendió fuego.

Nunca me quedó un trauma de esto, pero si aprendí una valiosísima lección: jamás te identifiques en aglomeraciones con símbolos que puedan exaltar a fanáticos (serenos o drogados), porque sencillamente se trataría de un tiro al pie.

Reconozco que a toro pasado, teniendo en cuenta que al tío ese le salió gratis su jugada fascista (ni multa, ni detención, ni nada), si fuese hoy, muy seguramente le hubiese reventado la cara (aunque sé que no sería lo correcto).

Y estos en Galicia se hacen llamar los progresistas de izquierda nacionalista… Por favor. 

Lo más irónico del asunto es que yo soy gallego.

PD.: No soy nacionalista español, ni nada que se le parezca. Simplemente llevaba la bandera al festival, pues es muy típico que la gente vaya con banderones de sus países. Una floritura más de tantas que se estilan.







*TLDR:* AynRandiano tiene razón al recomendarnos no identificarnos de esa forma. Como dicen los anglos, “shit happens”.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Ah sí?
> 
> ¿Y qué "basura" me he echado encima?
> 
> Yo creo que ahora VIVO como un ser racional con mi Filosofía personal, mientras que hace 25 años VEGETABA como Católico-Progre altruista y medio lelo.



Por curiosidad,que te sucedió para que dieras tal cambiazo??
Es decir algún hecho que te hiciera plantearte tu forma de pensar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2017)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Por curiosidad,que te sucedió para que dieras tal cambiazo??
> Es decir algún hecho que te hiciera plantearte tu forma de pensar.



Varios años de pequeño empresario tratando con clientes, empleados y el estado.

El catecismo progre que seguía de joven no servía para explicar las alucinógenas situaciones que viví en aquellos años.

En medio del estupor contínuo causado por la idiocia e injusticia estado/currelas/clientes me topé con Ayn Rand, y todo cambió.

Para que ve usted de qué cloacas morales progres procedo: En su día me daba verguenza cobrar directamente mis honorarios a mis cliente...MI dinero, joder, y me daba verguenza pedirlo.


----------



## visaman (3 Feb 2017)

no doy crédito Andy radiando es dueño de un puticlub de carretera, de todos modos la postura de me oculto se maten entre ellos, ya si eso luego salgo y cojo las armas de los muertos.

no os creáis que la vida es un forge of empires.


----------



## McNulty (3 Feb 2017)

Creo que el peligro del objetivismo oscuro es que puede derivar en nihilismo. No sé si el autor lo ha tenido en cuenta.

Poner la verdad en el sujeto y despreciar lo social, conlleva aceptar el subjetivismo psicologista. Puesto que si lo social es irracional, y solo lo individual es lo racional, estamos ante una paradoja. Decir que la razón solo se puede dar en los sujetos individuales es un error.

Creo que la idea de razón que manejas es muy poco objetiva. La razón, la ratio, no tiene nada que ver con el pensar subjetivo, si no con cosas palpables, materiales no humanas. La idea de razón que tenemos está íntimamente conectada con nuestras manos, supone la manipulación de objetos externos, con las que operamos nuestro pensar.

El componente exterior al sujeto no puede ser tachado de irracional. En todo caso de arracional y tampoco. La realidad que conocemos y valoramos es antrópica, por tanto algo de racionalidad sustancial existe en el mundo. 

Por eso digo que tú doctrina cae en el nihilismo. El componente social es fundamental para analizar la realidad.

Creo que eres un gnóstico y todavía no te has dado cuenta. Piensas que el conocimiento tiene un carácter salvifico, que unas pocas personas tienen acceso, y esto les llevará a una especie de redención. Tu serias algo así como un gnóstico materialista.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Decir que la razón solo se puede dar en los sujetos individuales es un error



No, es un hecho fisiológico.

Sólo los individuos piensan. La "sociedad" ni piensa, ni respira ni digiere comida.

Si los individuos son mayoritariamente racionales la ética social lo será también, y los individuos irracionales serán entonces...individuos irracionales.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, es un hecho fisiológico.
> 
> Sólo los individuos piensan. La "sociedad" ni piensa, ni respira ni digiere comida.
> 
> Si los individuos son mayoritariamente racionales la ética social lo será también, y los individuos irracionales serán entonces...individuos irracionales.



la ciencia es un acto tan colectivo que en realidad no podemos estar seguros de la mayoría de la información supuestamente constrastada y comprobada que recibimos sencillamente porque no la vida de un sólo individuo no da para repetir todos los experimentos fundamentales de la ciencia ni todos los experimentos descritos en cada artículo científico, y aunque se pudiera nada te salvaría de tus errores, con lo que necesitarías muchísimas vidas para estar seguro al 100% de tus conocimientos, además de para crearlos.

El método mismo se formo con la colaboración de decenas de personas a lo largo de milenios.

Por tanto, al menos en cierto sentido, dos, tres, cuatro, varias docenas, miles de mentes piensan más y mejor que una.

Es cómo tener antenas en todas las direcciones respecto de tener una antena dirigida en una sola dirección, vas a captar muchas más señales en el primer caso seguro.

Tu materialismo, que no deja de ser un modelo axiomático de la realidad, tiene huecos bien gordos.


----------



## McNulty (4 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, es un hecho fisiológico.
> 
> Sólo los individuos piensan. La "sociedad" ni piensa, ni respira ni digiere comida.
> 
> Si los individuos son mayoritariamente racionales la ética social lo será también, y los individuos irracionales serán entonces...individuos irracionales.



Los animales también piensan, la etologia es un ejemplo. Claro que la sociedad no piensa, pero un conjunto de individuos si que piensan, es decir, tienen un mismo objetivo, y ese mismo objetivo se da porque varios individuos tienen una misma dirección racional.

Plantear el tema en plan yo soy racional, y lo de fuera irracional, creo que es puro infantilismo.

Como te decía, y como te ha dicho el forero, hablar de un pensar individual es bastante peligroso, porque no deja margen a la dialéctica, y lleva al autismo intelectual que degenera en nihilismo.

Tu doctrina es una teoría relativista, una más entre las miles que hay en la actualidad. Al fin y al cabo, los gnósticos creían estar en posesión de la verdad, lo que les hacía no contrastar sus ideas con el exterior, lo que les hacía a su vez volverse más herméticos e impermeables a cualquier crítica. Y esto les llevaba al final a una nada intelectual, solipsista.

Lo mejor del objetivismo oscuro es el nombre desde luego. Sin embargo el contenido está muy cojo.


----------



## prawneater (4 Feb 2017)

Se puede aprender karate uno solo ? Parece el arte marcial mas simple tecnicamente


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Feb 2017)

prawneater dijo:


> Se puede aprender karate uno solo ? Parece el arte marcial mas simple tecnicamente



Lo básico sí, se puede aprender solo.

Hágalo delante de un espejo -imprescindible- y compruebe que no se desvía en nada de la forma prescrita.

Una iniciaciòn sugerida: Aprenda usted Heian 1

Shotokan Karate, Kata Heian Shodan - Kanazawa Hirokazu - YouTube

Es la Kata de cinturón amarillo. Tendrá usted un "sabor" del Karate.

El por qué de la Kata Heian 1 se lo explican aquí:

1 Heian Shodan Kata Kumite Bunkai Didier Lupo - YouTube

Cada cinturón implica aprenderse una Heian nueva (hay 5 Katas Heian).

Complemente además practicando Wazas (busque en youtube Zuki Waza, Uchi Waza, Ker Waza y Uke Waza)...

Karate Shotokan - Uke-Waza. - YouTube

...y si lo hace fiel a los vídeos estará usted conviertiéndose en un karateka atípico pero -sí- bastante válido.

Sensei Funakoshi "prohibia" el combate excepto en niveles súper altos. No es ninguna herejía ser un karateka que no combate.
 
Le sugiero que cuando pueda asista a un Dojo para que le corrijan errores y listo, será usted Karateka practicando usted solo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2017)

Enlaces para unos hilos en proyecto:

El día que los empresarios más poderosos de España pactaron el rescate de la prensa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

El cáncer se extiende como la peste en España con 247.771 casos en 2015 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía













Law Enforcement Involved Shootings Research On Circumstances - Buscar con Google

Australian immigration detention facilities - Wikipedia

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/09/opinion/sunday/australia-refugee-prisons-manus-island.html?_r=0


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Claro que la sociedad no piensa, pero un conjunto de individuos si que piensan, es decir, tienen un mismo objetivo, y ese mismo objetivo se da porque varios individuos tienen una misma dirección racional



Sí, pero el pensamiento es tan individual como la digestión.

No hay "cerebro colectivo".

Incluso el fiel religioso más abandonado de sí mismo y más "entregado a su Fe" ha DECIDIDO PÈRSONALMENTE abdicar su inteligencia y entregar su vida al Islam o al Catolicismo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí, pero el pensamiento es tan individual como la digestión.
> 
> No hay "cerebro colectivo".
> 
> Incluso el fiel religioso más abandonado de sí mismo y más "entregado a su Fe" ha DECIDIDO PÈRSONALMENTE abdicar su inteligencia y entregar su vida al Islam o al Catolicismo, por ejemplo.



si te planteas la posibilidad de que existan entidades de origen desconocido (otra dimensión, seres inorgánicos, o a saber) que manipulan la psique humana, también puedes plantearte la posibilidad de que existan cierto tipo de pensamiento colectivo, tal y como plantean los conceptos de arquetipo de Jung y de campo morfogenético de Sheldrake.

Ya existen fenómenos similares, aunque puedan estar mediados químicamente, como la sincronización del periodo que se da a veces entre las mujeres, o como el retraso de los comportamientos sexuales de adolescentes cuando hay unas figuras paternas y maternas estables (y lo contrario).

Un profesor esto lo ha experimentado hasta la saciedad, hay grupos con los que fluyen las ideas por ambas partes y otros en los que pasa lo contrario y la clase se hace pesada y lenta. 

Yo es que he tenido experiencias de precognición y de telepatía, muy leves, y me han contado experiencias similares.

La realidad es esencialmente un misterio, por descubrir, lo que se pueda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Feb 2017)

Por Freixedo acepto que hay (o puede haber) "campos mentales": Multitudes que se excitan por "grupalismo", sectas que te abducen físicamente por campo mental, templos que te inducene stados de ánimo...

...pero pensar, pensar, lo que se dice pensar, piensan los individuos.

Que el ente A o el grupo B te induzcan tal o cual pensamiento no quita que No lo has pensado tú.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la ciencia es un acto tan colectivo que en realidad no podemos estar seguros de la mayoría de la información supuestamente contrastada y comprobada que recibimos sencillamente porque no la vida de un sólo individuo no da para repetir todos los experimentos fundamentales de la ciencia



Cada experiemnto fue cobncebuido y diseñado por un individuo.

Hasta las falsificaciones científicas -fíjese usted- son obras individuaes.

"Ciencia" no es creer a ciegas el "Tesoro de conbocimiento científico", al estilo del "Depósito de la Fe" Católico.

Ciencia es en principio DUDAR DE TODO, hasta de que la tierra gire alrededor del Sol, hasta haberlo uno comprobado personalmente.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cada experiemnto fue cobncebuido y diseñado por un individuo.
> 
> Hasta las falsificaciones científicas -fíjese usted- son obras individuaes.
> 
> ...



la ciencia toma ideas de predecesores y las desarrolla, confirma o refuta. Pero en la práctica los científicos toman resultados que supuestamente ya han sido confirmados muchas veces como punto de partida para sus investigaciones.

A veces estos resultados son datos puros y duros, y uno no va a ponerse a medir todas las propiedades, por ejemplo, de una sustancia sobre la que está trabajando, porque no hay tiempo ni financiación.

Se supone que si partes de conceptos, datos o teorías erróneas, en algún momento el castillo que un investigador o grupo de investigadores estén armando se caerá, pero no siempre es así, ya que la realidad es mucho más compleja y misteriosa de lo que ninguna teoría podrá nunca describir (en ingeniería los márgenes de seguridad bien pueden esconder "excepciones" de la teoría).

Esto se ve mucho más claramente en biología y ramas derivadas como la medicina, es imposible materialmente repetir todos los experimentos y simplemente tienes que tomar provisionalmente los resultados como válidos (y honestos) para continuar cierta línea de investigación o desarrollas otro experimento que, supuestamente, refuta el otro. Por eso se da el típico debate en algunos hilos en la que se dedican a contraponer un estudio a otro, siendo que ninguno puede ser 100% decisivo, y perdiendo por el camino la visión global, nada fácil de obtener sin fiarte de muchos estudios, aunque sea provisional.

Aunque la biología es una caso especial porque no existe ninguna teoría que articule los datos, son todo hipótesis provisionales y miles de datos y algunas leyes (aunque algunos se den golpes en el pecho con la "teoría" de la evolución o la genética).

La fe, de un tipo u otro, siempre es necesaria, y la colaboración decisiva de miles de personas también.

https://revistas.ucm.es/index.php/RESF/article/download/RESF9494220455A/11294

En este artículo se ve muy bien cuán literal era la cita de Newton "si he llegado tan lejos es porque camino a hombros de gigantes".

Y eso, a efectos prácticos, es un pensar colectivo a lo largo de siglos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2017)

> En este artículo se ve muy bien cuán literal era la cita de Newton "si he llegado tan lejos es porque camino a hombros de gigantes".



El problema es que si caminas a hombros de GIGANTES DE LA MENTIRA tus nuevos "logros" van a ser más complejas y profundas MENTIRAS.

Mi receta OBOSCista es dudar sistemáticamente de todo, esfericidad de la Tierra incluida.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El problema es que si caminas a hombros de GIGANTES DE LA MENTIRA tus nuevos "logros" van a ser más complejas y profundas MENTIRAS.
> 
> Mi receta OBOSCista es dudar sistemáticamente de todo, esfericidad de la Tierra incluida.



Claro que hay que dudar de todo, hasta comprobarlo hasta el grado que se pueda. 

Pero no por eso vas a tirar por la borda el trabajo de miles de personas ni vas a creer que todas han sido deshonestas, porque no ha sido así. Porque sino jamás hubiéramos llegado a ninguna parte, los científicos malgastarían sus vidas en comprobar lo que afirmaron sus predecesores y todavía estaríamos en el neolítico tardío, como mucho. 

El proceso de generar ciencia fiándote de los resultados de tus colegas, es más rápido de lo que parece a pesar de ese acto de fe. También porque la tecnología y la ciencia no son exactamente lo mismo.

La esfericidad de la Tierra está bastante más clara con la ciencia en la mano que el viaje a la Luna o las fotos de la Nasa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Feb 2017)

> Pero no por eso vas a tirar por la borda el trabajo de miles de personas ni vas a creer que todas han sido deshonestas,



Ni tampocoo vas a "creer" que hayan sido honestas.

No vas a CREER nada, PORQUE CREER ES UN VICIO INTELECTUAL.

Como dijo Kary Mullis:



> Y me dicen: Sr. Mullis, ¿No CREE usted que hay virus del SIDA?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Feb 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Porque sino jamás hubiéramos llegado a ninguna parte



Como no se va a ninguna parte es creyéndote sin más lo que te cuenten.

Vistos los embustres INMENSOS que forman parte del "corpus científico" lo prudente es no creerse nada y no olvidar jamás que cualquier "VERDAD CIENTÍFICA" puede ser otro TimoSIDA.


----------



## chusto (20 Feb 2017)

Hilo infinitamente reflotado por randiano de los cojones. El OBOSC NO MANDA!!!


----------



## mahawk (22 Feb 2017)

Preparacionismo manda, desconfianza manda, criterio propio manda, paramilitarismo manda, automejora manda, filosofía manda...
Fuentes: la naturaleza y la historia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2017)

mahawk dijo:


> Preparacionismo manda, desconfianza manda, criterio propio manda, paramilitarismo manda, automejora manda, filosofía manda...
> Fuentes: la naturaleza y la historia.



Exacto.

Quien quiera confiar que confíe, pero la Naturaleza y la Historia serán implacables con él.

Aún me falta escribir un hilo exclusivo como defensa de lo paramilitar. Es un tema cardinal, y 100% anti consenso progre.

"Paramilitar" no es (sólo) salir vestido de camuflaje al monte a comer saltamontes. "Paramilitar" es simplemente llevar un spray de OC siempre en el bolsillo y estar preparado para usarlo para repeler cualquier agresión, por ejemolo.

"Paramilitar" es cerrar los seguros de tu coche nada más sentarte.


----------



## autsaider (26 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Quien quiera confiar que confíe, pero la Naturaleza y la Historia serán implacables con él.
> 
> ...



Hay dos tipos de agresión:
-yo voy hacia ti con la cara roja de rabia y un cuchillo en la mano
-yo me dedico a sabotearte un poco cada día

Pues en España el primer tipo de agresión prácticamente no existe. Lo que existe es el segundo.

Obviamente la manera de evitar la segunda clase de agresión es con violencia. Por ejemplo si cuando tu mecánico te estafa se lleva una paliza no volverá a estafar a nadie. Al menos no lo hará durante un tiempo. 

Pero debido a personajes como tú la violencia está prohibida.

Ya tienes un asunto en el que reflexionar para tu próximo hilo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Mar 2017)

> Obviamente la manera de evitar la segunda clase de agresión es con violencia. Por ejemplo si cuando tu mecánico te estafa se lleva una paliza no volverá a estafar a nadie. Al menos no lo hará durante un tiempo.
> 
> Pero debido a personajes como tú la violencia está prohibida.



Si todo el que se sintiese estafado diese una paliza, terminaríamos todos lesionados.

Hay que tener una gran tolerancia con la omnipresente estupidez e inmoralidad ajena para transitar por este mundo sin meterse en líos.

Si alguien me estafa, no tengo más relaciones con él y punto.


----------



## autsaider (15 Mar 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si todo el que se sintiese estafado diese una paliza, terminaríamos todos lesionados.
> 
> Hay que tener una gran tolerancia con la omnipresente estupidez e inmoralidad ajena para transitar por este mundo sin meterse en líos.
> 
> Si alguien me estafa, no tengo más relaciones con él y punto.



Has tardado casi tres semanas en pensar la respuesta.

El ejército romano evitó más batallas de las que libró. Lo mismo les pasó a los mongoles: se les rendían sin luchar por miedo. 

La violencia si resuelve problemas y si evita que haya más violencia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Mar 2017)

*BOCETOS DE HILOS:*

_Conclusiones existenciales de un Loco_

Creo que el TimoSIDA es para sacrificar impunemente...pero no puede ser, así que debo estar loco.

Creo que el TimoGen es para destruir la familia y las confianza entre hombres y muejres...pero no puede ser así que debo estar loco.

Creo las organizaciones "por la paz" trabajan para que haya guerra...ídem.

Creo que la VIOGEN 2.0 la sacan para ampliar cleintela, ya que l nicho de mercado de la VIOGEN 1.0 está ya agotado tras 12 años: las que podían denunciar por VIOEn 1.0 ya han denunciado...idem.​
_La VIOGEN vencida, de forma privada. Hilo remitido a organizaciones feministas_

LISTA NEGRA: Informes privados de mujeres negativos sobre sus ex-parejas.

LISTA BLANCA: Informes positivos, o bien certificado de "curso de igualdad".

LA MORATORIA: cero inicio de relaciones hasta que no hayn pasado poir "cursos de igualdad".

Clares Law.

Las mujeres a quienes preocupen estos temas no estarán solas a la hora de lidiar con el espinoso problema de buscar pareja. ¡Sororidad aplicada!​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2017)

*DNI CON "ESTRELLAS NCAP"*

El NCAP da "estrellas" a los coches según su seguridad...o inseguridad:







El Estado dispone ya de algoritmos para asignar grados de seguridad (o inseguridad) a potenciales agresores:





*LISTA NEGRA PÚBLICA*

Tras 12 años, tenemos ya unos 330.000 maltratadores condenados:

Condenados 300.000 maltratadores en diez años

Circa 30.000 condenas/años, desde 2005 son circa 330.000 maltratadores condenados.​
Es simplemente criminal que el Estado no facilite la identidad de esos maltratadores a quien la solicite.

Deberíamos tener una ley similar a la _*Clare´s Law*_ de UK:



































...pero mucho más abierta con respecto a quein puede consultar las identidades de esos maltratadores.

Se nos ha dicho que las leyes sobre maltrato "han hecho público lo que antes eras privado":

Yo pido que se haga también público quiénes son los maltratadores condenados.​
*LISTA NEGRA PRIVADA*

Realizable a Coste 0 y desde ya mismo, sin necesidad de probar ninguna ley nueva.

Simplemente las mujeres deben EXIGIR a quien sea el candidato a ser su nueva pareja los teléfonos de todas sus Ex.

Por el principio de SORORIDAD, las ex parejas estarán encantadas de informar a la mujer si el hombre con quien se plantea emparejarse es "seguro" o no.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Mar 2017)

Hilo Del Edicto de Milán al edicto de Tesalónica.

La neo religión de estado ha pasao de estar "tolerada" (1978, "Edicto de Milán") a ser ya casi obligatoria (Edicto de tesalónica).

Los perseguidos primero pasan a ser tolerados (1978) y luego pasan a ser perseguidores.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Mar 2017)

CONCLUSIONES DE UN LOCO con C.I. 135 pasado el Ecuador de la vida y tras leer miles de libros (o sea, YO)

He concluido que en este planeta no mandan seres humanos.

He concluido que Freixedo tiene razón:

defendámonos de los dioses - Buscar con Google

Lo he concluido tras pasar cientos de horas leyendo referencias científicas y viendo -asombrado- como se dan por ciertos el TimoSIDa o el TimoSífilis o el TimoÉbola sin la menor evidencia a favor.

Pero eso no puede ser, ¿verdad?

El ser humano es el "Rey de la Creación", ¿no es así? Porque vivimos como Reyes, dueños y señores de este planeta y de nuestras vidas. ¿Verdad?

Así que debo de estar loco.​
:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2017)

Boceto de hilo.

Comparación de situación social Negros USA 1965 versus hombres España 2017.

Pit: Las panteras negras como referente de empoderamiento - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Habría que ver que diría si apareciesen unas "panteras masculinistas".

Por cierto: Lo hombres en la España del 2017 no estamos mejor que los negros en USA en 1960.

Tendríamos tanta justificación como los negros USA de los 60 para montarnos un grupo de resistencia.

Veamos uno de los 10 puntos de los negroides:



> We want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities
> 
> Ten-Point Program - Wikipedia



Yo exijo que los hombres sean juzgados sólo por hombres, nunca por juezas, a las que presumo de modo discursivo tan prejuiciadas como los negros consideraban a los jueces blancos.

Ah, y de su "comunidad". Los hombres masculinistas que sean juzgados sólo por hombres masculinistas. ¿Qué diría El Pablísimo al respecto?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2017)

CROSSOVER reacciones frente a asesinatos: "Ante la duda tú la viuda" -> "Si sospechas Yihadismo, mátalos tú mismo"

Un pequeño ejercicio de flexibilidad intelectual: Mezclemos las reacciones PREFABRICADAS que nos venden ante unos homicidios y apliquémoslas a otros.

Los resultados son alucinógenos, Son COMPLETAMENTE INAPROPIADOS E INACEPTABLES...pero es que los aceptamos sin rechistar en otro tipo de asesinatos porque se nos ha _habituado_ a aceptarlos.

Ejemplos:

Apliquemos las reacciones stándar-Lacra al Yihadismo

El equivalente a _*"Ante la duda tú la viuda"*_...

...sería:

..._*"Si sospechas Yihadismo mátalos tú mismo"*_​


----------



## autsaider (27 Mar 2017)

Randiano, llevo tiempo preguntándome qué motivos tienes tú para hacer lo que haces. Creo que ya lo sé. Corrígeme si me equivoco.

Tú no sabes quien eres ni qué estás haciendo aquí. Lo único que sabes es que cuando mueres todo se acaba. De ahí todo tu rechazo a la violencia, a la guerra y a todo lo que pueda suponer matar o morir.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Mar 2017)

Florilegio de respuestas contundentes y legales a ONJetas callejeros (MsF, MediaLunaRoja, ACNUR...)

¿Qué dice uno a este gente cuando le interpelan a uno por la calle?



> Una declaración en la que, según aseguró en una conferencia de prensa posterior a la cumbre, "España se ve perfectamente reflejada".
> 
> Como ejemplo, considera que al reafirmarse en ella como un valor esencial europeo el respeto al Estado de derecho y, por tanto, al cumplimiento de la legalidad, la UE avala sus apelaciones al Gobierno de la Generalitat para que no se salte la ley.
> 
> "La alternativa al cumplimiento de la ley es la nada, por no decir la selva, y a nadie se le ocurre que en Europa alguien vaya a dar su apoyo a quien pretende transgredir la ley", recalcó.



Rajoy ofrece la fe europeísta de España para construir una UE más integrada - Sábado, 25 Marzo 2017 14:30


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Mar 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Randiano, llevo tiempo preguntándome qué motivos tienes tú para hacer lo que haces. Creo que ya lo sé. Corrígeme si me equivoco.
> 
> Tú no sabes quien eres ni qué estás haciendo aquí. Lo único que sabes es que cuando mueres todo se acaba. De ahí todo tu rechazo a la violencia, a la guerra y a todo lo que pueda suponer matar o morir.



Si alguna vez necesito matar para defenderme, sin poder evitarlo, mataré con la mayor eficacia posible, ya además con el espíritu de hacerlo bien y de forma lo más limpia y elegante posible.

Si algún día tengo que morir por mis ideas, moriré alegre y contento, con el convencimiento de que A = A, y que si no he podido evitarlo e sporque es así y hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Abr 2017)

Turbo-VENTANA OVERTON. Septiembre 2015: Massmierda contaron PATRAÑA 10-18% españoles dispuestos meter Sirios en su casa 

La Ventana de Overton es la transición gradual de algo desde ser "Impensable" hasta ser un lugar común dado por supuesto:







VENTANA DE OVERTON - Buscar con Google

La "ventana" de lo "aceptable" se va cambiando poco a poco.

Esto le he vivido en mi vida con 2 temas: El Aborto y la Homosexualidad.

En los 80 los defensores de despenalizar el aborto ponían siempre ejemplos extremos: Menores de edad embarazadas por violación, embarazadas de fetos monstruosos inviables tras nacer..._ese_ aborto sí era aceptable.

Una vez aceptado ese aborto se da el siguiente paso: Mujeres adultas violadas, fetos de futuros niños subnormales...ya hemos aceptado abortar fetos monstruosos y embarazos de menores violadas, ¿no? De ahí a aceptar abortos de subnormales o de mayores de edad violadas sólo hay un pequeño paso.

Una vez aceptados esos abortos se da el siguiente paso: "Daño psicológico" a la embarazada, total, es sólo un pequeño paso con respecto dejar abortar a las violadas...y así hasta llegar a hoy, cuando se dan píldoras abortivas a menores de edad sin conocimiento de sus padres.

En 1980 no se podría haber defenddio despenalizar el aborto defendiendo el "derecho" de menores de acceder a píldoras abortivas, pero el progresivo desplazamiento de la _*Ventana de Overton*_ ha hecho que lo "Inimaginable" en 1980 sea un "Derecho" en 2017.

Parecida evolución he visto con la Homosexualidad. Durante el Franquismo era delito. En la Transición se pidió "Tolerarla" por ser "Enfermos" los Homosexuales.

En los años 80 ElPaís empezó a "vender" el "glamour oscuro" de la homosexualidad​
Hilo spin off de este:

IN-FORMACIÓN: Análisis de TÉCNICAS DE CONTROL MENTAL de los Mass-Media y TÉCNICAS DE DESPROGRAMACIÓN de la IN-FORMACIÓN - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Una de las más hipnozumbólicas "noticias" de encargo fue cuando en otoño del 2015 los mass mierda decidieron contarnos la *GIGANTESCA TROLA de que había NUMEROSAS PERSONAS QUERIENDO ACOGER "REFUGIADOS" EN SU CASA*.

Yo no daba crédito a como podían tener la caradura de intentar hacer colar un embuste tan evidente.

Como de costumbre si es "tema de agenda", los artículos son CLÓNICOS, sea el mass mierda que sea.

Para su diversión y horror, una selección de los gigantescos embustes de 2015 con respecto a los "acogedores de refugiados":

_*Ante las imágenes de los muertos que inundan los medios, a muchos ciudadanos les asaltan dos preguntas: ¿cómo puedo ayudar, cuál es el procedimiento?; y, ¿es legal acoger a un refugiado en tu casa?
Las principales organizaciones humanitarias, como ACNUR o la Comisión Española de Ayuda al Refugiado (CEAR), están recibiendo un volumen importantes de solicitudes de personas que quieren socorrer a quienes escapan de la guerra acogiéndoles en su propia casa*_​
Crisis de los refugiados: Guía para acoger a un refugiado en tu casa. Noticias de Mundo







_*Carmen López, madre y abuela cacereña ya jubilada, y su marido, José Carlos Martínez, empleado de banca, forman parte de las muchas familias españolas de acogida que llevan meses a la espera de poder abrir las puertas de su casa a una persona siria*_​
"En mi casa puedo acoger a un refugiado, ¿por qué no me dejan?"







_*Desde la asociación estamos reuniendo los datos de las personas que están dispuestas a alojar a una o más personas en sus casas
También quienes puedan ceder pisos vacíos, etc.
Esos datos estarán ordenados y confirmados , de manera que cuando los refugiados lleguen, esté este asunto ya avanzado.
Los pasamos a la fundación ElcheAcoge, quienes están coordinando este asunto en concreto*_​
Ayuda a Refugiados Sirios en Elche

_*






Una niña siria llora en un centro de acogida para refugiados 

Mientras los países de la Unión Europa debaten sobre el reasentamiento de 120.000 refugiados en lugar de los 40.000 inicialmente previstos, la gente se ha puesto manos a la obra con diferentes iniciativas.

el arzobispo de Madrid, Carlos Osoro, ha adelantado, en una entrevista con Europa Press, que enviará en los próximos días una carta a las comunidades cristianas para que acojan a refugiados tanto en parroquias como en familias cristianas.

También ha habido muchos ciudadanos de a pie que se han ofrecido a recibir refugiados en sus casas. «No sabemos cómo va a gestionarse esa iniciativa, pero es importante que haya coordinación con el organismo de Gobierno encargado de la acogida e integración de los solicitantes de asilo y de los refugiados. 

El hecho de que la gente de un paso adelante debería avergonzar a los Estados que están pasivos ante la situación

El uso de casas de particulares ya ha sido una iniciativa que ha prosperado en Islandia, donde la escritora y profesora Bryndis Bjorgvinsdottir, creó un grupo de Facebook: «Siria está llamando» para reclamar a la ministra de Asuntos Sociales, Eygló Hardardóttir, que permita acoger a los recién llegados. Son más de 14.000 ciudadanos los que han apoyado la idea.*_​
¿Puedo acoger a un refugiado en casa?

_*Cuatro refugiados serbios se mudaron a mi casa y esto es lo que aprendí*_​
http://www.huffingtonpost.es/sophia-maier/acoger-refugiados-en-casa_b_8311710.html

_*¿Es posible acoger a un refugiado en casa?

El horror transmitido casi en directo que viven miles de personas en su búsqueda de una vida mejor ha disparado la solidaridad de cientos de ciudadanos

Cada día que pasa son más los ciudadanos anónimos que, viendo el drama humanitario que se está viviendo en el corazón de Europa, se ofrecen para dar cobijo a algunas de estas personas que están luchando por una vida mejor huyendo de la guerra. Pero, ¿qué hay que tener en cuenta para acoger un refugiado?

¿Acogerías en tu casa a refugiados de Guerra?

18.05% Sí*_​

http://www.lavanguardia.com/internacional/20150903/54435102825/acoger-refugiado-casa.html

_*¿Puedo acoger a un niño sirio refugiado?
“Mi marido y yo estamos muy afectados por lo que se está viendo en las noticias y queremos acoger a niños sirios”. “Vivo solo y estoy consternado por las imágenes de esta crisis. Me gustaría poder ayudar y en casa hay espacio suficiente para una familia".







Estas son solo un par de muestras de los mensajes, los deseos, de personas que nos escriben porque quieren sumarse, ayudar, en una de las peores crisis migratorias y de refugiados de los últimos tiempos.

Y cuando eso ocurre, el corazón se desborda y se multiplican la generosidad, las ganas de ayudar, de acoger a un niño y hasta a una familia entera.*_​
https://www.unicef.es/blog/acoger-nino-sirio-refugiado

_*"Acoger a un refugiado en tu casa no es un acto de caridad sino de justicia"

Como ella, hay decenas y decenas de ciudadanos que han abierto sus brazos o sus puertas. 

Hacen guardia en la Estación Sur de Autobuses para recoger a los refugiados, ejercen de intérpretes, prestan sus vehículos para los desplazamientos y los acogen en sus casas.*_​
http://www.publico.es/sociedad/refugiados-sirios-red-ciudadana-acogida.html

_*En las últimas semanas están siendo muchos los ciudadanos que se han ofrecido a acoger a los refugiados en sus casas.*_​
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2551914/0/casi-15000-refugiados/como-articular/recibimiento/

​
http://enpositivo.com/2015/09/ciudadanos-que-quieren-alojar-refugiados/

​
http://www.ideal.es/internacional/201510/13/solidaridad-reside-pueblo-20151011192804.html

​
https://www.es.amnesty.org/en-que-e...evela-que-las-politicas-gubernamentales-sobr/​

Cuando *de verdad* ha aparecido algún "refugiado" por España, estos millones de hogares ("1 de cada 10", según AI, ver arriba) españoles "dispuestos a acoger refugiados" *SE HAN VOLATILIZADO*. 

Los "refugiados" de verdad (no los entes ilusorios de los massmierda, que son todos "niñas sirias" doctoradas en Astrofísica) terminan todos en pisos municipales o de alguna "ONG"...hasta que se escapan, claro, porque en España no quieren quedarse.

Es tal la IMPUDICIA de los massmierda que no han dudado en intentar "vender" una "noticia" que es pura invención, a años-luz de la realidad.

Me recordó mucho a lo que escribió Orwell sobre su experiencia (en el POUM; nada menos) defendiendo a la "república" española:

_*Ya de joven me había fijado en que ningún periódico cuenta nunca con fidelidad cómo suceden las cosas, pero en España vi por primera vez noticias de prensa que no tenían ninguna relación con los hechos, ni siquiera la relación que se presupone en una mentira corriente*_

https://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/George_Orwell​
Que los Borregomátrix sigan creyendo en los massmierda después de embustes de este calibre indica su altísima tolerancia a las mentiras obvias.[/INDENT][/INDENT]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2017)

*Tras éxito PROTOCOLO GILA, massmierda UE adoptan PROTOCOLO BOMBI: Decir "¿POR QUÉ SERAÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ?" tras atentado Yihadista*

Un, dos, tres... - La Bombi - "Las revistas del corazón" - YouTube

00:40



> Las autoridades han reconocido que puede que "nunca" lleguen a entender los motivos que llevaron a Masood, un profesor británico de 52 años, a cometer los crímenes.
> 
> El terrorista de Londres condujo a más de 120 kilómetros por hora por el Puente de Westminster. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia





> "Realmente no sabemos cuáles eran sus intenciones
> 
> Medios: La Yihad contra Europa del diario "El Mundo": el atacante de Estocolmo era simpatizante del IS pero no religioso. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Parlamento UE adopta el "PROTOCOLO GILA" para describir periodísticamente los atentados: "ALGUIEN HA MATADO A AAALGUIEN" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Catequesis en Religión de Estado de los Podemitas a sus "cuadros":

Podemos Madrid impartirá cursos antimachismo a ediles y diputados | Madrid Home | EL MUNDO

Tiene hasta cursos separados por sexos, como la Catequequesis pre-Conciliar.


----------



## silverdaemon (17 Abr 2017)

jajaja...muy bueno. Lo de los cursos antimachistas id acostumbrando es a lo que vamos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Pillo sitio para usos propios.

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Re-`pillo sitio hasta salto página :X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Necesito hacer saltar la página :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Necesito 10 posts seguidos desde un inicio de página


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

"Upeo" de seguido, ergo no molesto a nadie ::::::::::::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

El motivo d emi conducta en siguiente página :bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Y post 10 para salto página


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

*1.* La expresión "Violencia de Género" nada significa en Español _Oldspeak_.

En Español las personas no tiene género, tienen sexo.

Género sólo lo tienen las palabras, nunca las personas.

Sexo, género y Real Academia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

La expresión "violencia de género" no significa el significado que se le pretende dar en Español. En todo caso podría significar violencia por razones de género musical (por ejemplo peleas entre aficionados a la Ópera y aficionados a la Zarxuela)​
*2.* Aún en el sentido _Newspeak_ la aplicación que se da a la expresión es completamente autocontradictorio.

La LIVG (_Ley Integral de Violencia de Género_)...

Ley Orgánica 1/2004, de 28 de diciembre, de Medidas de Protección Integral contra la Violencia de Género

...​

Sociedad: Si "MOROS LOCOS NO COMENTEN ATENTADOS", propongo dejar de considerar "atentados" los de ETArras o Maltratadores "locos" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Sobre la asombrosa resistencia de los "Terroristas Machistas" a las drogas y la locura. Todos están cuerdos y sobrios. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

La GUERRA INTERMINABLE (Y FICTICIA) de la "V. de Género" y cómo PODRÍAN (SI QUISIERAN) terminar con las muertes por VdG - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Nos pastorean. MANIFESTACIONES SON DE DISEÑO: "ANESTESIANTES" para lo "inevitable" y "DE IRA" para lo "intolerable" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Sociedad: Cómo acabar con la Lacra en semanas sin cambiar una sola Ley y sin gastar un € público. LISTAS BLANCAS-NEGRAS privadas. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...o-agenda-y-apliquenlas-homicidios-anti-a.html

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...feminicidios-monstruo-pesadilla-tragedia.html

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/po...icito-aumento-numero-de-suicidios-espana.html

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...nicas-de-desprogramacion-de-in-formacion.html

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...menes-estrella-asi-manipulan-mass-mierda.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Fíjense vuesas mercedes que siempre pillo sitio para buenas causas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

_Groundwork para un trabajo que severá luego _ :X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Hasta post 10, según costumbre AYnrandianesca :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Necesito un "lienzo" de 10 posts libre ooooooooooooooo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Y así hasta post 370 :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Mis fines se verán más adelante


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

3 posts más y listo :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Y 2 más y ya tengo mi "Lienzo" :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2017)

Un empujoncito máaaaaaaas...::::::::::::::


----------



## tito346 (17 Abr 2017)

ala te ayudo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2017)

Armas de fuego de alta calidad por 100-300€: Guía práctica para pujar en las Subastas de Armas de la Guardia Civil

1. Obtenga las licencias de armas que estime oportuno. La "mínima" es la E (Escopeta y carabina). Mejor aún es sacarse la D (Rifle) y la E a la vez. La F e "todo terreno" y permite hasta comprar pistolas de tiro deportivo.

2. Estudie qué armas son buenas y cuáles no lo son.

​
3. Entérese del calendario de subastas

​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2017)

Hilo expectativa de vida Rusia-URRS:

Items - The Unz Review







life expectancy russia tsars - Buscar con Google

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 12:47 ----------

Hilo expectativa de vida Rusia-URRS:

Items - The Unz Review







life expectancy russia tsars - Buscar con Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2017)

South Face versus north Face.

Exija que su ayuntamiento, banco, gimnasio...le trate de "Sra." o "Srta."

Después vaya a la North Face de exigírselo al estado.

En el carnet sólo vine el sexo. No viene "Don" ni "Doña".

Exija a los policías que le traten de "sra." o "srta."

_Es mejor que no le diga lo que pienso de su organización_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jun 2017)

Da para hilo:



> El forense Miguel Lorente, exdelegado del Gobierno para la violencia de género, lo reclamó cuando fue llamado a esta subcomisión: “Necesitamos un* cribado universal y sistemático*”
> 
> Ojo clínico contra la violencia de género | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jun 2017)

Guía práctica survivalista ante atentados terroristas.

Abro hilo práctico específico 

*0. Entérese de que estamos en guerra:*

Su actitud al salir a la calle ha de ser esta:



















Salir a la calle es salir a un país en guerra.

¿No me creen? ¿Y entonces porqué hay CFSE con armas de guerra en la calle?:







La idea de que la calle es "segura" siempre ha sido una falsedad.

En la UE 2017 lo es más aún.

Las mismas _hautoridades_ del _rey-no_ de _ex-paña_ nos lo advierten:







Dedique hilo a la parte _ideológica_ del Survivalismo UE 2017:

Mad Max: SURVIVALISMO OBOSC UE 2017: DISPÉRSESE (EVITE CUALQUIER AGLOMERACIÓN) y evite PERDER COHESIÓN (evite quedarse solo) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Reservo este hilo exclusivamente para la parte _práctica_.

En realidad el riesgo de morir en atentado es muy inferior al riesgo de morir en homicidios "normales" o en accidentes.

PERO si "aprovecho" el miedo al atentado para que esten ustedes alerta en la calle, el beneficio en seguridad lo tendrán ustedes ante todos los riesgos.​
*1. No esté donde suceda el próximo atentado*

Es la regla básica.​
*2. *

*3. Alerta total en la calle*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jun 2017)

Hilo: ¿Y si los políticos NO DECIDEN NADA en los temas esenciales de fondo?

Inmigración: El 83% de los italianos piensa que el país está "en emergencia nacional" por tanta inmigración masiva - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

El senado italiano aprueba ley para otorgar nacionalidad a todos los africanos - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## autsaider (24 Jun 2017)

En Cannas había dos comandantes que se turnaban. Uno era un militar de carrera y el otro se hizo con el puesto mediante intrigas. 

El segundo era el que mandaba ese día y dió la orden de atacar (pese a la oposición del primero). En cuanto vió el desastre escapó a Roma. Y mediante sus intrigas logró eludir el castigo y afianzar su carrera.

El primero al ver el desastre reunió lo poco que quedaba y trató de salvar a sus hombres. Cuando comprobó que no podía hacer nada se quedó doblado y postrado, llorando en el polvo. Le trajeron un caballo y le imploraron que se salvara, pero él siguió doblado y llorando. Lo último que vieron de él es que una lanza cartaginesa lo atravesó.

Imagino que un objetivista obscuro dirá que el segundo actuó correctamente y que el primero actuó mal. Incluso diría que el Ayn Randiano no se ha conmovido en absoluto al conocer la actuación del primero.

El Ayn Randiano evitará responder (es lo que hace cada vez que le cuento algo de esto).


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (24 Jun 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Armas de fuego de alta calidad por 100-300€: Guía práctica para pujar en las Subastas de Armas de la Guardia Civil
> 
> 1. Obtenga las licencias de armas que estime oportuno. La "mínima" es la E (Escopeta y carabina). Mejor aún es sacarse la D (Rifle) y la E a la vez. La F e "todo terreno" y permite hasta comprar pistolas de tiro deportivo.
> 
> ...





El problema de las subastas es que solamente las hacen entre semana por las mañanas y la gente que trabaja no puede ir. Además que no te dejan probar las armas.


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Jun 2017)

Tico dijo:


> En Cannas había dos comandantes que se turnaban. Uno era un militar de carrera y el otro se hizo con el puesto mediante intrigas.
> 
> El segundo era el que mandaba ese día y dió la orden de atacar (pese a la oposición del primero). En cuanto vió el desastre escapó a Roma. Y mediante sus intrigas logró eludir el castigo y afianzar su carrera.
> 
> ...



La vida es algo mas que sobrevivir.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2017)

> nada de lo hecho hasta ahora se plasma en una reducción de agresiones. Y confiesa: "No sé cuál es la solución".



Soledad Becerril: "Confieso que no sé cuál es la solución a la violencia machista" - 20minutos.es

pakistan afghanistan border - Buscar con Google





















































































At Afghanistan-Pakistan Border, Forces Clash and at Least 11 Die - The New York Times







Pakistan-Afghanistan hotline set up to reduce tension - BBC News


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2017)

Pakistan shuts Afghanistan border to implement border control policies - News Republica







Trench dug at Pak-Afghan border to stop infiltration of terrorists







Pakistan shuts Afghanistan border to implement border control policies - News Republica


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2017)

*Constructos Culturales que NO EXISTIRÍAN SI GENTE FUESE RACIONAL: Cristianismo, Comunismo, Nazismo...doy ARGUMENTOS *

Si la gente fuese Racional, el mundo sería muy diferente.

* Los templos cristianos serían como templos a Mitra: Curiosidades para Arqueólogos. Es sencillamente estupefaciente que tengamos a Europa y América llena de templos dedicados a un FALSO PROFETA (Jesucristo) cuya condición de tal era ya OBVIA en el siglo II de la "Era Cristiana".

* El Nazismo habría desaparecido por completo en 1945. 

* El Comunismo habría desaparecido en los años 1960 a más tardar.​
Me explico.

*Jesucristo y San Pablo*

Jesucristo era un judío integral que creía ser el Mesías....el Mesías Judío, claro. ¿Qué otro "Opción mesiánica" tenía acaso un Judío de la Palestina de hace 20 siglos?

El Mesías Judío necesariamente viene a arreglar los asuntos mundanos. Es lo anunciado en términos inequívocos (para quien quiera entender lo que está leyendo) por lo que nosotros llamamos _"Antiguo Testamento"_ (lo que para los judíos es _Biblia_ a secas, los judíos miran a nuestro "Nuevo Testamento" como nosotrs miramos a los Apócrifos).







Mesías del judaísmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Jesús mismo anunció el establecimeinto terreno del "Reino" en el Siglo I, con una serie de profecías desmentidas por los hechos y que le convierten en FALSO PROFETA según Deuteronomio:





El desmentido de todo el "Nuevo Testamento" como "Palabra de Dios" está en Deuteronomio. ¡Que sagaz medida la de la Iglesia Católica de impedir que este libro se tradujese a lenguas comprensibles por el vulgo! ¡Leer con atención este libro es dejar de ser Cristiano!

Así es, señores: Deuteronomio demuestra que Jesús era un falso profeta, ya que hizo vaticinios que no se cumplieron.

Por ejemplo:































_*No pasará esta generación*_..han pasado 20 siglos y aquí seguimos.​
Al ser ejecutado Jesús y no venir el "Reino" por ninguna parte, Pablo de Tarso tuvo que arreglar el desaguisado de alguna manera.

Lo hizo sacándose de la manga un concepto 100% Antijudío: Un "Reino" _espiritual_  que Jesús había creado místicamente, y una dualidad alma-cuerpo 100% griega que es repugnante a cualquier Judío *(Jesús incluidos...pero como ya estaba muerto...)*

Para colmo Pablo de Tarso hizo sus propias profecías falsas. Por ejemplo:







_*"Los que vivimos"*_, dijo Pablo en 1ª de Tesalonicenses. Llevan ya todos muertos al menos 19 siglos. ¿Pero qué broma es esta?​
*Marx y Gramsci*

Marx fue el Jesús del Siglo XIX. Anuncia que *el ser económico determina la conciencia* (hay "conciencia capitalista" y "conciencia proletaria", irreconciliables y causadas por el "ser económico" de cada persona, es el _*Polilogismo*_ Marxista).

Anunció varias veces el "inmimente" colapso del Capitalismo por "necesidad histórica" y por "agotamiento del modelo productivo".

El colapso del Capitalismo era algo tan "Determinado" e "Inevitable" como la llegada de las estaciones o los ciclos solares.

El "colapso" no llega. Muere el profeta Marx. Pasa el tiempo...los seguidores de Marx se inquietan. ¿Qué ha sido de la profecía del maestro? 

Peor aún , la "revolución" llega en 1917...en la atrasada *Rusia. Justo al contrario de lo que profetizó Marx*, que decía que la revolución llegaría donde más avanzado estuviese el Capitalismo, probablemente en el Reino Unido.

Viene el Pablo de Tarso del Marxismo: Gramsci, y explica por qué aún no ha llegado el "Reino" Marxista:













El "Reino" Marxista aún no ha llegado porque los marxistas aún no tienen la _*hegemonía cultural*_. *Para triunfar la revolución, según Gramsci, los marxistas han de conseguir la hegemonía cultural*.

Pero *esto supone DESAUTORIZAR A MARX, ya que según Marx el ser social económico determina la conciencia*. Según Marx no podrías extender las ideas marxistas a -digamos- Empresarios o Terratenientes porque su "ser social" económico les haría impermeables al Marxismo *(pero como Marx ya estaba muerto...)*

La Gramsciana política del PCE de "integrar" a burgueses como RAMÓN TAMAMES...







...es 100% Anti-Marxista.

Según Marx el "ser económico" determina la Conciencia.

Ramón Tamames era un burgués alto funcionario del estado franquista. Según Marx era "imposible" hacer un "comunista" de semejante persona:

Ramón Tamames - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los "Compañeros del Viaje" en los partidos Comunistas son una HEREJÍA anti marxista, lo mismo que el Cristianismo es una HEREJÍA anti judía.​
*Gramsci simplemente se sacó de la manga una EXCUSA PARA EL FALLO MESIÁNICO MARXISTA lo mismo que Pablo de Tarso se sacó de la manga una excusa para el FALLO MESIÁNICO CRISTIANO.*

No importa. Han pasado casi 20 siglos desde pablo de tarso y casi 1 siglo desde Gramsci. Los Cristianos siguen creyendo en Pablo de Tarso y en Jesús y los progres siguen creyendo en Gramsci y en Marx:

¿Qué es la Hegemonía? Pablo Iglesias explica a Gramsci (en 2 minutos) - YouTube

¿Qué es la hegemonía? (Película "En el nombre del hijo") -- Íñigo Errejón - YouTube

Antología de Antonio Gramsci - YouTube













Como explica Antonio Escohotado...

Antonio Escohotado, autor de 'Los enemigos del comercio'. 16-10-2013 - YouTube

...Cristianismo y Socialismo son diferentes manifestaciones históricas de LO MISMO: Irracionalismo, Envidia y Odio al rico y a la vida.

Cristianismo y Socialismo son DOS RELIGIONES, y no sólo una:

Sociedad: Ensayo sobre los CULTOS RELIGIOSOS CREADOS POR EL ESTADO: Desde la Grecia Clásica hasta la España del Siglo XXI - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Jul 2017)

pARA FUTURO HILO SOBRE PORQUE NO HAY QUE IR EN TRANSPORTE PÚBLICO:

Figuras de penes en el metro, ¿concientización o machismo?

Una misteriosa campaña busca mostrar cómo viven las mujeres el acoso en el transporte


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2017)

A = A. El Mundo en ruinas progre es lo que es, no podemos cambiarlo. Aceptarlo es aceptar la realidad. Los irracionales son como la vejez, las moscas o los impactos de asteroide. es malgastar energías emocionales y mentales lamentarse por las desgracias que trae su existencia. SON, y por lo tanto forman parte de la realidad...de hecho _SON la realidad_, ya que son mayoría aplastante.

Absolutismo de los medios de defensa. Si pued eusted correr a 30 Km/h para huir d eunja agresión, asestar un puñatazo o patada defensiva demoledor si no le queda más remedio o deslumbrar al agresor con una linterna de 3000 lumens, eso es un ABSOLUTO en un mundo de relativismo y falta de certezas. Hay una paz moral en saber que uno lleva encima ABSOLUTOS en forma de habilidades, capacidades u objetos absolutamente capaces de hacer su función.

Si muere usted por culpa de los progres, es porque A = A, porque la realidad es así. Es absurdo lamentarse por una posible muerte temprana causada por la Realidad. es no aceptar la realidad.

Principio de incertidumbre: La Realidad es complejísima. El mapa mental no es la realidad. Las catástrofes esperadas pueden no llegar jamás. Absurdo es lamentarse por ellas...y si llegan son la realidad A = A. Aceptar hasta una Guerra Nuclear es aceptar la Realidad.

Servir a la Razón para un OBOSCista es como servir a Alá para un Musulmán. Es un absoluto por el que no debe importar morir si es necesario.

En un mundo de Irracionales CAMUFLARSE es la primera línea de defensa del OBOSCista.

Fantasear con un mundo sin irracionales es tan infantil como fantasear con un mundo sin muerte.

La preocupación no ha de ser evitar lo inevitabe, la ocupaciòn ha de ser prepararse con habilidades y precauciones por si llega. ¿Te preocupa que te entren en casa? Ocúpate instalando otro cerrojo.

Asumir que A = A libera de la angustia. Sea lo que sea será la realidad, y por lo tanto hay que aceptarla. es como aceptar la Voluntad de Alá para un Musulmán.

Fatalismo y determinación Musulmanes. Esas son las virtudes del OBOSCista. _Hoping for the best but expecting the worst_.

Si la Filosofía y la racionalidad llegasen incluso a desaparecer del mundo y ser destruidas por una humanidad degenerada...

Time Machine - Books - YouTube

...ello significaría que la razón (por A = A) es incompatible con el ser humano, y sería algo a aceptar lo mismo que aceptas la vejez o que haga calor en verano.

Más aún: La fidelidad a la razón debería ser superior a la difelidad al ser humano. Si el ser humano se revelase intrínsecamente enemigo d ela razón, uno debería repudiar a su propia especia, como Willy el de "V" se pasa al bando humano:







Si la Humanidad destruyese la herencia racional, uno habría de repudiar a la Humanidad, no a la razón.

Un Universo sin Razón SERÍA, y por SER existiría. Hay que aceptar su posibilidad como uno acepta las Supernovas.

Llegar a esto...







...es desagradable, pero es LO MEJOR que un ser racional puede hacer.







Caído luchando contra los irracionales. Una BUENA MUERTE, una muerte deseable a una muerte por accidente idiota o por cobardía frente al peligro.







Concéntrate en defenderte perfectamente, mejor con camuflaje que huyendo. Mejor huyendo que peleando. Peleando si no queda más remedio. Y hazlo con delectación en tu maestría al defenderte, no con aprensión.

Y si uno muere combatiendo hormigas...







...es porque A = A, las hormigas han demostrado ser más fuertes que uno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2017)

El absoluto de las medidas que uno tome para protegerse/cuidarse está metafóricamente muy bien presentando en el _*ENIGMA DEL ACERO*_:

Conan el Barbaro, el secreto del acero - YouTube

Uno no puede confiar en la racionalidad de los demás conductores...pero sí puede confiar en el ESP y las 5* de su coche.

Uno no puede confiar en el Fiat Money...pero sí en los bienes tangibles con valor intrínseco.

Uno no puede confiar en la seguridad ciudadana...pero sí en llevar un calzado apto para salir por patas y un sr`pray de defensa personal. 

Lo concreto es absoluto, y eso es un valor en el cual se puede confiar en un mundo irracional.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2017)

Esto merecerá hilo:

Vídeo: Jóvenes de fiesta, el jueves 6 de julio en 'Equipo de redacción' | Equipo de Redacción | EiTB

Y esto:

Mike Wallace - "The Homosexuals" (1967, Recap Version) - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jul 2017)

*Análisis multinivel de AUTO REPRESIÓN EXISTENCIAL PROGRE: Emocional, Alimentaria, Intelectual, de Consumo...*

Tengo ya _cierta edad_, he sido educado como Católico Tradicional primero y fui luego progre unos años (demasiados) antes de hacerme Objetivista Oscuro:

OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
Irene Montero: "el amor es patriarcal y tóxico" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



> el mito del amor romántico es algo opresor, patriarcal y tóxico, nuestra educación de forma implícita nos construye. (…) Que lo sientas no lo dota de legitimidad. Es bueno aceptar lo que sientes, y a partir de ahí reflexionarlo y buscar cómo afrontarlo (…) Sabemos que *algo que estamos sintiendo forma parte de esa construcción cultural*,



Irene Montero se sincera en un masaje en 'La Vanguardia': "El amor romántico es patriarcal y tóxico" - Libertad Digital

La AUTOREPRESIÓN de esta gente es digna de Judío HASÍDICO DE ESTRICTA OBSERVANCIA.

*Taxonomía de los Denunciados*

Los Tom Parson:

Se creen culpables porque son acusados. Como creen que el sistema es infalible se tendrán por culpables al verse acusados.

1984 (6/11) Movie CLIP - It Creeps Up on You (1984) HD - YouTube​
Los Kamikazes:

Kamikaze (Escenas suicidas reales), Tierra Santa - YouTube​
Los Pitufos Gafitas en "El Pitufísimo":

Se dicen _*"es todo un error"*_. Confían en el Sistema aún al verse aplastados por este.





Salvatores:

Demasiado estúpidos como para entender qué les está pasando:





Remigios:

Acusados con dignidad que canten las cuarenta al tribunal:







www.youtube.com/watch?v=vab3nSOp8AU​
¿Seguiràn votando en primarias del PSOE los denunciados?







¿Y votando en general?







¿Seguiràn comprando massmierda?







¿Qué INDIGNIDADES no habrá de denunciados que siguen votando PPSOE?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2017)

redclover dijo:


> La historia es cíclica y llevábamos ya bastante tiempo sin una buena caza de brujas/Inquisición. Ya tocaba.
> 
> A los que estamos en el lado perdedor nos toca afinar los sentidos y tomar precauciones hasta que pase esta ola de intransigencia, que pasará, como todas las anteriores.
> 
> Adaptarse o morir.



Eso pienso yo.

Estos desaparecieron de la Historia sin dejar rastro ellos solitos:

200.000 Falangistas cantan "Cara al sol" en el XX Aniversario de la Fundación de la Falange. 1953 - YouTube

Ante lo ANTINATURAL BASTA CON ESPERAR.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2017)

Canela en rama. Da para hilo:













155 de cada 100.000 mujeres sufrieron violencia de género en España durante 2011 - Crónica de Aragón

La violencia de género aumenta un 15,4% entre las menores de edad

Una agresión que Aynrandiano se la habría comido igual que la mujer: la del metro de Berlín en las escaleras - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jul 2017)

Fallece la anti-OBOSC total, la altruista definitiva:







Darwin: filósofa francesa autora del "elogio del riesgo" muere ahogada socorriendo unos niños


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jul 2017)

Curioso:

Oye ayndrandiano2, ¿qué opinias del Budismo Oscuro? Objetivismo + Budismo Zen


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jul 2017)

Da para hilo: "Ni una más", "Nos vamos a movilizar", "no vamos a tolerar más esto"...

Bilgune Feminista propone la utilización de un silbato como medida de autodefensa - GARA

Año...2008.


----------



## Camb (26 Jul 2017)

Se rumorea que te matarías antes de escribir un hilo con estas preguntas:


Si las élites buscan la destrucción de la familia, el amariconamiento de los hombres y la reducción de la población:

¿Por qué no se promovió el acceso a fármacos de suicidio rápido indoloro si ya existen?

¿Por qué no desarrollaron o popularizaron los anticonceptivos químicos masculinos?

¿Por qué no se legalizó y fomentó la prostitución en EEUU?

¿Por qué promovieron el acceso a fármacos que mejoran la actividad sexual (viagra, cialis, etc.)?

¿Por qué popularizaron y facilitaron el acceso a muchas, diversas y baratas formas de testosterona?


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Jul 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fallece la anti-OBOSC total, la altruista definitiva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El otro día recibí una capacitación de primeros auxilios y protección civil y la primera norma que nos dieron es que antes de ayudar hay que comprobar la seguridad del entorno y tener en cuenta la propia capacidad para ayudar, porque sino, al final pueda haber una víctima más en la situación de emergencia que se esté dando.

En concreto, en el caso de ver a una persona que se está ahogando, a no ser que uno sea un socorrista capacitado, el consejo es NO TIRARSE, sino avisar y buscar algo que se le pueda lanzar al agua.

El impulso de ayudar, que es al base de la protección civil y del desarrollo de estrategias y técnicas eficaces para ello, está bien, es saludable y necesario en la sociedad (lo queramos o no, vivimos en una sociedad y dependemos al 100% de ella), el problema es actuar meramente por impulso en una situación así.

Pero habría que conocer la situación, porque estaba en juego la vida de una amigo (al que podría querer como a un hijo) e igual el infarto le dio por la emoción del momento (unido a alguna arteria obstruida por la sana dieta paleo de moda), y no por que se expuso a un peligro que no estaba capacitada para afrontar.

Digo igual, quién sabe, no hay datos suficientes en la noticia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jul 2017)

OBJETIVISMO OSCURO: Elogio Filosófico de lo Paramilitar y Metáforas Militares para el día a día

Hilo spin off de mi hilo sobre mi filosofía, El Objetivismo Oscuro:

OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
*ELOGIO DE LO PARAMILITAR:*

Dada la Hegemonía cultural progre, lo paramilitar tiene aún peor prensa que lo militar.

Para los progres lo paramilitar es lo militar pero fuera del estado.

Estatistas como son y dándoles ya alipori lo militar-estatista, lo paramilitar sin la "bendición" estatal les resulta completamente repugnante.​
Incluso entre "conservadores" lo paramilitar tiene el estigma de lo _wannabe_, del _quiero y no puedo_. Como dicen en USA:

Si tanto te gusta lo militar, ¿por qué no te alistas en el Ejército?​
Este tipo de críticas pierden por completo de vista que en realidad -esta es mi tesis- lo paramilitar es muy, muy SUPERIOR a lo militar.

Es muy superior porque lo paramilitar recoge una serie de capacidades militares (autonomía, autosuficiencia, "poder hacer" algo, resistir infortunios, perseverar...) pero fuera del control estatal y de las misiones militares, que muy frecuentemente son completamente inmorales y/o innecesarias y/o planeadas con el culo, como narran estos interesantes libros:

















El desprecio por lo Militar olvida que la mayor parte de lo malo de lo Militar depende de su carácter ESTATAL.

Si quitamos al Estado de los Militar, queda lo PARA-Militar, esto es, fragmentos de lo militar pero sin el Estado.

Y cuando uno adquiere lo Para-Militar adquirible por un civil, uno adquiere:

CAPACIDADES nuevas.

El Para Militar puede (por ejemplo)

* Orientarse, incluso sin mapa ni brújula.

* Defenderse a mano desnuda de una agresión callejera.

* Purificar agua si hay un corte de suministro.

* Llevar raciones de emergencia en el maletero que le permitan comer y seguir funcionando si por el motivo que sea no hay ailemtos​
AUTONOMÍA.

​
DISEÑO HONESTO.

​
LACONISMO.

















RESILIENCIA física y mental

​
METÁFORAS

Conducir como quien pilota un caza

DUNKIRK: All NEW Clips + Trailer (2017) - YouTube

DUNKIRK | All Plane Scenes - YouTube

Battle of Britain - The final battle - YouTube

Battle of Britain 1969 The Final Battle 1080p HD 1 - YouTube​
Metáfora del Sniper: 

Siendo uno minoría absoluta por ser racional, la más eficaz protección es PASAR DESAPERCIBIDO, o sea CAMUFLARSE. Como para el Sniper:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv_2T4Q_y-I

www.youtube.com/watch?v=In8TudZTMik

Sin Camuflaje el Sniper es el más desvalido en el campo de batalla, dado que actúa solo y su arma es (usualmente) un rifle de cerrojo.

Uno ha de ser un Sniper Ideológico, recordando siempre que "confundirse con el terreno" es la más eficaz protección en el entorno ideológico hostil que es un país en el cual la progrehez es hegemónica.

Si uno "pega un tiro" (es decir, pone n peligro el camuflaje) ha de ser por una buena causa y para conseguir un objetivo "High Value" (los snipers reales se "reservan" para abatir oficiales enemigos o destruir material enemigo de alto valor).

Un ejemplo de tal "tiro" ideológico es este:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIF5QhJYpRM

Zugasti "se la juega", pero es ante una cámara y para conseguir un objetivo "High value": Defender unos valores ante una gran audiencia.

Lo que no es "High Value" es ponerse a discutir sin más con progres desconocidos por la calle. Ellos son mayoría. Es necedad revelar la propia posición ante ellos. Sería como un Sniper disparando a tontas y a lo cas a un ejército enemigo. Su impacto sería mínimo y sería destruido muy, muy rápido.​
El tanque emocional:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki2bq25lYVM

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7IYniVIyI

Al carrista no le afectan las minucias del mundo exterior: Disparos de armas ligeras, metralla, cascotes...todo eso es irrelevante para el carrista.

Al carrista sólo le preocupa lo importante: Otros carristas y armas antitanque.

El carrista está AISLADO de lo malo del mundo por su coraza y CON REALIDAD AUMENTADA con respecto a lo malo con sus sistemas de visión.

El carrista tienen capacidad aumentada con respecto al infante (por las armas que porta el tanque), aislamiento emocional con respecto a las minucias (que te disparen con rifles, por ejemplo) y percepción aumentada (con sus sistema de visión) con respecto a lo que sabe que es realmente importante (otros carros o armas anticarro).​
Checklist:





SERE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survival,_Evasion,_Resistance_and_Escape





Honestidad en diseño:







versus





​
Laconismo

Cualidad de los Lacedemonios, esto es, de los espartanos.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWZXinRwCaE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya6X36a1UIk​
Haz lo que puedas con lo que puedas:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNbfgLqavUo​
Axioma de AynRandiano2: Un Civil con un Spray de OC está en la calle tan "desarmado" como un soldado con equipo completo frente a un avión enemigo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jul 2017)

Humor de patíbulo

Humor hijoputesco como higienes psico-mental ante un mundo enloquecido y brutal:























































9 examples of the military

gallows humor military - Buscar con Google​
_*Me ne frego*_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Jul 2017)

Bridgelayer: Lo "Imposible" realizado dentro del espíritu militar

Brücken schlagen - YouTube

Armoured Vehicle Launched Bridge (AVLB) - YouTube​
Eviten tener "Malvinas"

"Malvinas" son ideas absurdas que les llevarán a meterse en líos en los que jamás deben meterse.​
El asiento eyectable

HOW IT WORKS: Ejection Seats (720p), part 2 - YouTube​
Triage

​
Cortina de Humo y Huída:

Tank smoke screen - YouTube​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Jul 2017)

El vídeo exacto que buscaba:

Smoke grenade dischargers on Leclerc tank - YouTube

Ideal defensivo OBOSCista.

El tanque que -si se encuentra con problemas- dispara sus granadas fumígenas y se larga a toda uva.

Sólo si no le queda más remedio emplea su fuerza de...tanque.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Jul 2017)

Anti OBOSCistas divirtiéndose:

Cliff Jumping Fails Compilation in (US) Arizona Summ - YouTube

TOP 5 #2 Tragic Mountain Falls - YouTube


----------



## McNulty (31 Jul 2017)

Si lo paramilitar fuera superior, los ejércitos de mercenarios hubieran tenido mucha más relevancia en la historia. Lo cierto es que no. Los únicos ejércitos que han barrido del mapa a otros ejércitos, paramilitares y militares, han sido los estatales.

Tu individualismo patologico te ciega, aún así bonita teoría hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Jul 2017)

No presento lo para militar como mejor en términos militares, sino *filosóficos y ético*.

Y milicias para militares han derrotado varias veces a ejércitos regulares. V. Gr. Afganistán versus URSS.

Una notas para hilo:

harassment staring woman - Buscar con Google

Staring at women as reportable offence in UK

6 Things You Might Not Think Are Harassment But Definitely Are (Because Apparently We Need To Clear A Few Things Up)

When does staring at a woman become sexual harassment? - Quora













"The man in the grey suit is staring at you. Would you report it?" - Buscar con Google

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...-campaign-transport-for-london_n_7086202.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ago 2017)

Da para hilo:



cortoplacista dijo:


> "_Al primer síntoma de loca del coño ¡¡¡grábala!!!_". Hasta que prohiban grabar a las mujeres, que lo harán, esta es la única defensa posible que le queda al hombre.



El exmarido de Juana Rivas: "La prioridad de la madre siempre ha sido salir de fiesta" - Página 2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ago 2017)

Nuevo hilo

Encuesta para votantes R 78 (PP/PSOE/IUPodemos/C´s/PNV/JxS/ERC). ¿Cómo justificáis que vuestro voto respalda las "Leyes Integrales contra la Violencia de Género"

Es un tema que me fascina.

Sobre 2/3 del electorado vota en cada elección:







Si computásemos a los votantes ocasionales, sobre *3/4 partes del electorado* votan siempre u ocasionalmente, casi todos a partidos R 78 (Parlamentarios), TODOS los cuales *respaldan las Leyes de Género*.

A mí me parecen unas leyes monstruosas, ya que:

* Destruyen el principio de Igualdad ante la Ley.

* Destruyen la presunción de Inocencia. Sus mismos defensores explcian muy ufanos que están condenando sin más pruebas que la acusación verbal.

* Destruyen el derecho al Juez Natural, instaurando tribunales de excepción.

* Incentivan las denuncias con todo tipo de ventajas y recompensas.

* Ignoran el principio _*De minimis non curat Lex (La Ley no se preocupa de nimiedades)*_, con sentencias delirantes sobre pedos y whatsapps con el emoticonos "Mierda".​
Pero por lo visto 3/4 de mis "semejantes" no piensan igual y las "Leyes de Género" que tan intolerables moral y lógicamente me resultan a mí, a ellos no les son inconveniente alguno para votar a los partidos que las respaldan por unanimidad.

Y por eso abro esta encuesta, para que expliquéis cómo vivís el hecho d eque respaldáis las "Leyes de Género" con vuestro voto.

Opciones:

1 Estoy completamente de acuerdo con las leyes de género y por eso voto a quienes las respaldan con la conciencia muy tranquila.

2 Me suscitan ciertas dudas las leyes de género pero creo que es un tema menor.

3 Rechazo las leyes de género pero voto porque creo que es importante que salga mi partido.

4 Rechazo las leyes de género, pero como todos los partidos las respaldan es un tema que no me importa y voto igual: Da igual a quien votes porque van a estar ahí. 

5 No entiendo el tema de las leyes de género y por eso no afecta a mi voto.

6 No votaba antes de las leyes de género.

7 Dejé de votar por no aceptar las leyes de género.


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (6 Ago 2017)

Oye Randiano, crees que la sociedad occidental tiene salvación a corto plazo, o esto es más bien una segunda Edad Media cultural que durará varios siglos?


----------



## I. de A. (7 Ago 2017)

Ojalá fuera una Edad Media cultural; pero seguro que no, nada más lejos.
Más bien una Edad de Plomo (por la pesadez de los demagogos) inculta. Lo que ya es, pero más a lo bestia todavía.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2017)

Creo que ha habido ya más denuncias por "maltrato" que "maltratadas".

Embrión hilo:

¿Y por qué no el 20%?

Aquí dicen que el "9.6%" de las mujeres españolas son "maltratadas":

http://www.guiasalud.es/GPC/GPC_470_maltratadas_compl.pdf

Aquí hablan de un "12.5%"

Violencia Machista: Un 12,5 % de las mujeres ha sufrido maltrato durante su vida en España | España | EL PAÍS

Incidentalmente vamos ya hacia el *MILLÓN SETECIENTAS MIL denuncias puestas, que es grosso modo el 10% de las mujeres de España. El "maltrato" DEBERÍA ESTAR ACABÁNDOSE YA* tras 13 años de Guerra Jenárica, pero no, cuanto más dinero dan por denunciar más "maltratadas" aparecen.​
Me parece una tacañería reservarles sólo el 2%. 

Ah, y además sugiero un % de plazas para "maltratadas" en la cúpula de Potemos.

Sugiero que comiencen metiendo en la Cúpula Podemita a la del LOCTITE EN EL COÑO. Tiene madera de Podemita. Miente a lo grande para perjudicar a inocentes.

Detenida la mujer que denunció haber sido víctima de una agresión machista en Bembibre y puesto en libertad el acusado - EL BIERZO DIGITAL


----------



## Charles Styles (9 Ago 2017)

AynRandiano2, con cariño, pero estás colgado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Ago 2017)

FUTURO HILO

El número total de "maltratadas" que decían que había en 1984 era de unas 156.000.



> Las comisarías españolas reciben cada mes aproximadamente 1.300 denuncias de mujeres que sufren malos tratos, según los datos que expuso Carlota Bustelo, directora general del Instituto de la Mujer, en unas jornadas sobre "Violencia, familia, mujer", celebradas en la segunda semana de abril en Barcelona. Bustelo indicó que, de acuerdo con los cálculos del organismo que dirige, la cifra de denuncias refleja sólo el 10% de los casos de agresiones a mujeres que se producen



1300 x 12 meses x 10 para ser "el 100%" = 156.000 maltratadas totales (ni una más) en la España de 1984.

Cada mes, 1.300 denuncias por malos tratos | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
En 2017 se pondrán más de 160.000 denuncias.



> En el primer trimestre de este año se han presentado 40.509 denuncias, un 20,1% más que en el mismo trimestre de 2016



Violencia de género: Más denuncias | Opinión | EL PAÍS​
40.509 X 4 cuatrimestres = 162.000 denuncias...que nos dicen son "el 20% del total".


----------



## Santutxu (13 Ago 2017)

Oye Ayn randiano, tu obsesión con las mujeres y la viogen y tal, es, porque has tenido algún problema de divorcio, con denuncia de tu ex? Y la jueza te ha condenado, y encima tú ex, se ha liado con alfa motero? 


Enviado desde mi D5803 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ago 2017)

POR QUÉ HUMANOS SOMOS TAN HIJOPUTAS: Hay 10 veces más Chimpacés (primate "cabrón") que Bonobos (primate "amable")

Resumo para los no iniciados en Primates.

Los Chimpancés y los Bonobos son casi el mismo primate. Son el primate más parecdio al Homo Sapiens Sapiens. Son lo mñas cercano que tenemos para ver cómo es la vida "natural" de criaturas cuasi humanas sin Cultura.

Son tan difíciles de distinguir que hasta el siglo XX no se advirtió que son 2 variedades diferentes.

Son tan parecidos que en cautividad pueden procrear entre sí (en la naturaleza no lo hacen por estar aislados unos de otros)

Y ahora viene la "Ideología".

Los *Chimpancés* son el _*primate hijoputa*_:

* Hacen la guerra. Sí. guerra. Con patrullas de vigilancia del territorio, emboscadas, batallas y chimpancés muertos defendiendo su territorio. De forma muy parecida a las batallas entre los Yanomami.

* Practican el Infanticidio.

* Hay violaciones de hembras.

* Son "patriarcales", jerárquicos y territoriales.​
Pan (animal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Pan paniscus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Great ape population estimates are made using a standard index of abundance: night nest abundance and distribution, sometimes combined with predictive modelling. In 2003, the total Chimpanzee population size was estimated to be *172,700–299,700*



Pan troglodytes (Chimpanzee, Common Chimpanzee, Robust Chimpanzee)



> The size of the Bonobo population is uncertain because only 30% of its historic range has been surveyed. Estimates from the four known Bonobo strongholds, based around protected areas, suggest a minimum population of 15,000–20,000 individuals



Pan paniscus (Bonobo, Dwarf Chimpazee, Gracile Chimpanzee, Pygmy Chimpanzee)













La paradoja es que los primates se estan extinguiendo por culpa de OTRO primate, el más "exitoso":










Spoiler


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Ago 2017)

Y claro, el único sentido de la vida es que la comunidad sobreviva, ¿no aynrandiano? 

¿serán más felices los chimpancés que los bonobos?

¿si fuera factible luchar porque se formara una sociedad única en la especia humana, que sería más óptimo que fuera tipo chimpancé o tipo bonobo? 

El objetivismo tiene una lamentable tendencia a reducir la ética y la moral a puro utilitarismo biológico, y la realidad es bastante más vasta.

Por cierto, tanto bonobos como chimpancés tienen culturas, que es en lo que más se diferencian.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2017)

*Denuncio EXPULSIÓN FACTUAL "PAZ DEL REINO" (premiso agredirles) de disidentes: HazteOír, FalangistasBCN, DisidenciaLila*

Ébola Pablo Iglesias: "Emociona ver a los vecinos y vecinas echar a los neonazis de Las Ramblas"













http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...liando-parda-antislamistas-y-progres-bcn.html

ATENTADO EN BARCELONA: Los vecinos echan a la Falange de la Rambla de Barcelona | EL MUNDO



Spoiler



*Recopilación de hechos raros y llamativos sobre el atentado de Barcelona (17 A)*

Abro directamente en conspiraciones porque no tengo ninguna fuente ni nunguna "teoría" que defender.

Simplemente quiero manifestar mi extrañeza ante lo que veo raro, anómalo, llamativo.​
* El atropellador oficial ya ha huido 2 veces. Qué "yihadista" más renuente a "inmolarse", hoyjahn. Y qué escurridizo...como *Anglés* (_twink twink nudge nudge_).







ATENTADO DE BARCELONA: Los Mossos creen que un imán de Ripoll unió a la célula terrorista

Nos presentan vídeos de los "yihadistas" en Cambrils levantándose una y otra vez del suelo mientras la policía los acribilla, son los _*"yihadistas tontos"*_ Mueren sin matar.

Pero el conductor oficial de la furgoneta es _*"yihadista listo"*_, mata sin morir y hasta consigue que no lo capturen.​
* En Barcelona (dicen) matan a 14 con cero pérdidas propias y apañándoselas para huir.

* En Cambrils (dicen) matan a 1 con 5 pérdidas propias.

Es como en el 11 M.

Primero matan a 200 con cero pérdidas y luego mueren todos en Leganés para matar a 1.

11-M. El video de la explosión del piso de Leganés: ¿dos audios diferentes? - YouTube

Momento Exacto Terroristas Abatidos en Cambrils - YouTube

Repiten "EXPLOSIVOS" 5 veces en 30 segundos, como queriendo subrayar el por qué la policía "tuvo que matarles".

Qué vista tienen: Ven los EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS (lo repiten 5 veces) desde el otro lado de la calle, y a oscuras.

Muy buena vista, ciertamente. También dicen (sólo 2 veces) que estan MUERTOS MUERTOS). No estan heridos, no, están MUERTOS MUERTOS (por lo visto el que estan MUERTOS MUERTOS se ve desde el otro lado de la calle, no sé cómo pero se debe de ver, porque si no no lo dirían) porque -claro- llevaban EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS y eso justifica que los Mossos los hayan dejado MUERTOS MUERTOS.

Un vídeo muy convincente y que deja muy claro por qué los Mossos han tenido que dejar MUERTOS MUERTOS a los portadores de EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS EXPLOSIVOS. Lo hacen de encargo y no les sale más convincente.

Tiroteo y muerte del quinto terrorista de Cambrils - YouTube

"Abate" al "Yihadista" con arma corta, de letalidad marginal. Pero el "Yihadista" muere. Él y sus 5 compañeros. Ya es mala suerte, ya que sobreviven 2/3 de las personas a las que se dispara con arma de fuego. Pues en Cambrils murieron todos, lo cual es una gran desgracia porque no se les podrá juzgar ni podrán contar exactamente su versión de los hechos.

Sólo quedará la Versión Oficial, sin nadie que la contradiga. Bueno, no importa porque la V.O. será cierta.

Medalla al valor a los que graban estos vídeos: Acaban de oír disparos o están disparando a alguien justo delante suyo y ni se agachan ni les tiembla la mano ni la voz ni nada. Ni salen huyendo (que es lo que haría yo)

No, los tíos siguen ahí grabando impertérritos, como si fuese un trabajo vital que les han encargado. Pero son simples ciudadanos grabando con el móvil por amor al arte (¿no es así?)​
Es como si a los "yihadistas" se les hubiese "olvidado" como matar mucho y con poco (nulo) riesgo y emepzasen a matar "mal", matando poco y muriendo todos en el empeño...

...diríase hasta que son DIFERENTES PERSONAS, los _*"yihadistas : listos"*_ que matan mucho huyendo y los _*"yihadistas tontos"*_ que no matan casi nada y los cazan a todos.

* Hay cero grabaciones públicas que nos hayan enseñado del recorrido de 600 metros de la furgoneta por una de las ciudades más vídeo vigiladas de Europa.

Sólo están las imágenes (ilegales, por cierto, la grabación de espacios privados no debe grabar espacios públicos) del "Museo Erótico" de Las Ramblas:

Vídeo: Primeras imágenes del paso de la furgoneta en el atentado de Barcelona | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

*PIDO* a un Barcelonés que recorra esos 600 metros fotografiando todas las cámaras de vídeo vigilancia públicas.

¿Por qué no nos enseñan esas imágenes públicas del atentado?

En el 11 M las enseñaron:

Esas imágenes no quedaron registradas por ninguna cámara - YouTube

...las que quisieron, claro. Hay cero imágenes de la Kangoo aparcando porque vaya usted a saber quién la conducía. Dijeron que las cámaras estaban "estropeadas".​
* La furgoneta para porque el conductor lo quiere sobre el mosaico de Miró, no se "estrella" contra nada visible:







¿Por qué no sigue con la escabechina en Plaza Cataluña, que está justo al lado, que es una explanada enorme para atropellar gente?







¿Es que el "yihadista" no es "suicida" y NECESITA huir sin que le pillen?

Estos "Yihadistas" ya no son como los de antes. Puede seguir matando _*Kfir*_ en Plaza cataluña pero prefiere huir. Qué raro.

¿O esto es como el 11 M en el cual se "inmolaron" 0.0 "yihadistas"?

¿Qué pinta esta puerta abierta?







Para este atentado basta y sobra con el conductor. ¿Por qué está abierta la puerta corredera lateral?​
* El extraño caso del "cooperante" muerto en el coche en el control cerca de _Walden_.

Dicen 1º que lo ha matado la policía a tiros "por error" al saltarse un control.

Luego dicen que ha habido una "sorpresa", que el "muerto a tiros" en realidad estaba muerto a puñaladas.

¿Y a dónde fueron los tiros entonces?

¿Y cómo se volatilizó el conductor del coche sin que lo vieran?

Esto me recuerda al *Skoda Fabia* o al *Ford Fiesta* del 11 M, _"cabos sueltos"_ de los cuales no se ha dado ninguna explicación ni se ha vuelto a saber nada más:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhYZbJXPkwI

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua_lCs6mrrk

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRog6g2SrU​
* El atentado ferroviario fallido, lo ha habido tras el 11 M y tras el 17 A







Descubierta una bomba del mismo explosivo del 11-M en las vías del AVE Madrid-Sevilla | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS













Atencion: Atentado fallido ayer y silenciado, pretendian descarrilar un tren​
* El/la mujer/ex-legionario mosso (han contado las 2 versiones) que abate a 5 "yihadistas", dejando a 4 fritos in situ y muriendo el 5º horas después, cuando 2/3 de los heridos por arma de fuego sobreviven a sus heridas:

_* A third of patients with gunshot wounds (33.0 percent) died *_

Survival Rates Similar for Gunshot, Stabbing Victims Whether Brought to the Hospital by Police or EMS, Penn Medicine Study Finds

Es todo MUY raro:

Un exlegionario abatió a cuatro de los terroristas en Cambrils

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/931226-mosso-se-cargo-a-4-terroristas.html​
* La explosión que "cierra el escenario", en Leganés con el 11 M y en Alcana con el 17 A.







El "cerebro" oficial "muerto en la explosión".

El "autor material" oficial huido (como Anglés).

Qué juicio más sencillo va a haber.​
* Este robo, que puede o no estar relacionado: http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bu...-sido-robada-barcelona-a-empresa-de-eeuu.html

¿Hay restos de los "explosivos robados" en la explosión de Alcana?

No lo han dicho.

Ya estamo como en el 11 M y los "Análisis de los Focos" de las explosiones.​
* Hay CERO detenidos por la ejecución directa de los atentados, todos los culpables oficiales están cómodamente muertos.

* Lo del "niño australiano desaparecido" es..._muy_ difícil de creer. Al menos para mí.

* "Exlosiones controladas" en Alcanar:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTqes30lCBg

Nunca jamás he oído nada sobre "explosiones controladas" en casos como este. Qué llamativo me resulta.

Menos mal que confío al 100% en la V.O. y supongo que habrá motivos para hacerlas, porque si no algún Conspiranóico podría pensar que estan destruyendo pruebas no lo suficientemente destruidas por la primera explosión. Algo parecido al turbo-desguace de trenes del 11 M o el turbo-escombrado de los restos del 11 S, con camiones de escombros escoltados por la policía, triturado de restos y vertido al mar, todo bajo estricta vigilancia (¿por qué? ¿que había que ocultar?)

Habrá que ver el humo quie sale de esas explosiones...porque ESPERO que las graben y difundan. Sería MUY MOSQUEANTE que ningún mass mierda diese algo tan noticioso como una "explosión controlada"...claro, por la explosión se saben muchas cosas. Y no tienen nada que ocultar, ¿verdad?​
* Los heridos que no se muere ninguno.

Llevamos días con heridos "en estado crítico".

Ninguno se muere. Hay "13 muertos" desde la tarde del atentado. Hasta han bajado de 14 a 13 (lo oí en TVE en la misma tarde del atentado)







Esto ya es casi un patrón habitual:

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/co...ste-increible-5-muertas-del-madrid-arena.html

Se "fija" el número de muertos y _*ya no se muere nadie más, por orden del Excelentísimo Gobernador Civil*_, parece.​
Coño, esto se me había olvidado:



cegador dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de que se informara que el conductor llevaba un fusil?
> 
> ¿Que se había atrincherado en el Kebab "luna de estambul" con rehenes?
> 
> ...



Exacto:

Versión 1 "TRES (3) ATRINCHERADOS"







www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eHI8fIWWmY

Con al menos 1 rifle y 2 cómplices. Heridos de bala por el camino. _Se abrió paso a sangre y fuego_.​
Versión 2 "LOS ATACANTES HUYEN"







Siguen siendo 3. Se escabuyen sin más. Los heridos de bala han desaparecido misteriosamente, así como el "restaurante trinchera".​
Versión 3 "EL OCUPANTE HUYE"








De 3 pasa a 1. Claro, si no atacan a nadie según esta versión, ¿para qué llevar a 3 personas si con una basta para conducir la furgoneta?

Las 3 versiones son -por supuesto- incompatibles entre sí: En la furgoneta iba una o 3 personas, se "atrincheraron" o no, llevaban un rifle o no, dispararon a alguien o no.

Sólo una versión _puede_ ser cierta...pero el que _pueda_ serlo no quiere decir _necesariamente que lo sea_.

Me recuerda a *Carl Sagan* en la serie de TV _*"Cosmos"*_ (cito de memoria)

_*Los mercaderes griegos visitaban todos los países de la cuenca del Mediterráneo, y más allá.

Vieron que había diferentes panteones de dioses en Grecia, Fenicia, Persia, Cartago, Egipto...todos no podían ser verdaderos. No podía haber 5 o 6 dioses diferentes del Fuego, de la Guerra, de la Agricultura o Dioses Supremos. Sólo un pantéon podía ser el verdadero.

Y algún griego ya acostumbrado a la idea de Panteones de dioses falsos tuvo una idea revolucionaria: ¿Y si ningún panteón de dioses era verdadero? ¿Y si todos eran inventados?*_​
*DISCLAIMER: PERO SEGURO QUE HAY O HABRÁ UNA MUY CREÍBLE Y MUY LÓGICA EXPLICACIÓN DE LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL A TODAS MIS PERPLEJIDADES.*

Reposteo puntos que han levantado suspicacias (indudablemente completamente infundadas y que la certísima V.O. que saquen explicará a satisfacción completa de cualquier persona racional) en otros conforeros:



viruz dijo:


> A ver, cronologicamente:
> 
> Explosion de la casa de alcanar, se tapa el hecho, se niega el acceso a la guardia civil y presuntamente se le oculta informacion a la policia y GC, inicialmente se habla de un solo muerto.
> 
> ...





jorggebe dijo:


> en el segundo 14
> despues de cinco tiros
> cae EL MALO
> 
> ...





el arquitecto dijo:


> eso ya lo he comprobado, y difundieron que no sabían si era gas u "otra cosa", y también que *era una casa de banco ocupada ilegalmente* por marroquies, vamos que no, no estaban precisametne no-alarmando, sino todo lo contrario (y yo creo que de forma negligente e irresponsable como mínimo), mira "la vanguardia" que sacó un vídeo el jueves por la mañana





ZHU DE dijo:


> Va, va, va, o sea, va una celula de un grupo armado que mantiene militarmente desde hace años el control de un basto territorio y *en vez de alquilar la casa para no despetar sospechas, la ocupa*. Ya, y yo soy el archimandrita de Kazan. Esta es una historia como la de la casa de Leganes, construida sobre la marcha.





ZHU DE dijo:


> Nada de esta historia se sostiene, ni el fast and furious recorriendo las Rambas sin nadie que lo interceptara para a continuación darse a la fuga como si tal cosa, y todo en medio de cientos de cámaras de video ¡que como de costumbre! no grabaron nada, y luego el numerito de la mossa rambo haciendo un record de punteria sobre fulanos hasta las trancas de captagon. No me lo creo.





Futuroscuro dijo:


> Rompeos la cabeza, esto es como el 11-M, aquí nadie sabrá la verdad nunca.





Zparo reincidente dijo:


> es un atentado gladio.
> 
> Si os fijais, los profesionales de verdad, (los de la furgo, que después supieron huir de un cerco policial) están vivos y huidos, .Los manipulados jovencitos todos muertos como subnormales con explosivos falsos, o evaporizados en el chalet.
> 
> ...



Explosión Leganés <=> Explosión Alcanar

Tiroteo Leganés (sin casquillos, eso sí) <=> Cambrils Alcanar

El tiroteo y explosión de Leganés "cierran" el 11 M al matar (dijeron) a todos los autores materiales.

El tiroteo de Cambrils y la explosión de Alcanar "cierran" el 17 A ídem.​
Misterio cooperante apuñalado <=> Misterio cadáver GEO profanado

Matan a 13 en Ramblas con cero bajas, luego mueren 5 para matar a 1 en Cambrils = Matan a 200 en cero bajas para luego morir todos en Leganés para matar a uno.

Es el fenómeno de los _*"yihadistas que se vuelven idiotas y se olvidan de cómo matar"*_. Lo vimos el 11 M y lo jemos visto el 17 A.

Ah, y *no hay un solo detenido vivo como presunto culpable material de los atentados*. No hay interrogatorios ni habrá juicio contra los muertos. 

Es lo bueno de los muertos: Que no hablan. Ni hay que juzgarlos.

Lee Harvey Oswald shot by Jack Ruby - YouTube

Cuando Jack Ruby mata a Oswald en el edificio de la Policía de Dallas (rodeado de cientos de policías) YA NO HAY JUICIO contra Oswald.

Todo el proceso posterior es _in absentia_ del culpable oficial.

Es todo raro, raro, raro, raro.

*DISCLAIMER: PERO SEGURO QUE HAY O HABRÁ UNA MUY CREÍBLE Y MUY LÓGICA EXPLICACIÓN DE LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL A TODAS MIS PERPLEJIDADES.*



cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Lo de no dejar uno vivo en Cambrils es lo que más me mosquea a mí



Y a tiros.

Matar a 5 personas a tiros de pistola es rejodidamente difícil. Más de noche y más si se mueven como acostumbran a moverse los seres humanos cuando ven que les estan disparando.

2/3 de los disparados con arma de fuego callejera sobreviven. La pistola para colmo es aún menos letal.

¿Y sólo les dispara UN Mosso? ¿Y qué hacía el resto? ¿Anotar las "puntuaciones"?

Joder, a ver si *Harry Callahan* estaba de servicio en Cambrils...

Dirty Harry- Only ALL his Kills - YouTube

*DISCLAIMER: PERO SEGURO QUE HAY O HABRÁ UNA MUY CREÍBLE Y MUY LÓGICA EXPLICACIÓN DE LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL A TODAS MIS PERPLEJIDADES.*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ago 2017)

*Burbuja.info es a España lo que H.J.Eysenck fue a Nazismo: La prueba de la CULPABILIDAD de quienes ESCOGIERON NO PENSAR*

H. J. Eysenck fue el más grande psicólogo científico del Siglo XX. Aconsejo vivamente sus libros, llenos de inteligencia y buen humor. "La rata y el diván" por ejemplo es un brevísimo librito que es -además de un libro sobre psicología- un "crash course" en pensamiento crítico. Mis ejemplares de este librito (tengo varios) están machacados a subrayados y notas.

Eysenck nació en Berlín en 1916. En principio Eysenck estaba "predestinado" por lugar y fecha de nacimiento (_"Son 2/3 de una Biografía"_, Ortega dixit) a combatir bajo órdenes d elos nazis en la II Guerra Mundial.

Pero no: Un Eysenck adolescente se largó de Alemania a principios de los años 30 por la repulsión moral que le producía el nazismo.

Y porque dedujo que aquello no podía acabar bien.

En mi hilo sobre el Objetivismo Oscuro narro su historia:

OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Reposteo:

*EL EJEMPLO EYSENCK*

Uno de los casos más fascinantes de ELUSIÓN DE CONFLICTOS es el psicólogo Hans Eysenck.

Nacido en Alemania en 1916, estaba "predeterminado" para ser carne de cañón para el Nacional Socialismo.

Pero no, al jovencísimo Eysenck le pareció tan aborrecible el Nazismo que abandonó Alemania en los años 30 y se fue a vivir a UK, donde pasó el resto de su vida:

_*Eysenck was born in Berlin [en 1916], Germany. His mother was Silesian-born film star Helga Molander, and his father, Eduard Anton Eysenck, was a nightclub entertainer who was once voted "handsomest man on the Baltic coast".[3] (pp. 8–11). Eysenck was brought up by his maternal grandmother (although his grandmother was a fervent Lutheran, after her death in a concentration camp, Eysenck ascertained that she apparently had come from a Jewish family).[3][4] (p. 80). An initial move to England in the 1930s became permanent because of his opposition to the Nazi party. "My hatred of Hitler and the Nazis, and all they stood for, was so overwhelming that no argument could counter it." (p. 40)[3] Because of his German citizenship, he was initially unable to gain employment, and was almost interned during the war.[5] He received his PhD in 1940 from University College London (UCL) working in the Department of Psychology under the supervision of Professor Sir Cyril Burt, with whom he had a tumultuous professional relationship throughout his working life.[3] (pp. 118–119).*_

Hans Eysenck - Wikipedia​
Si -digamos- la mitad de los alemanes se hubiesen fugado de Alemania como se fugó Eysenck, Hitler no hubiese tenido robots humanos suficientes como para destruir Europa en la guerra de 1939-1945.

*La II Guerra Mundial se hubiese podido evitar si hubiese habido unos cuantos millones de Eysencks* que hubiesen tenido la suficiente fibra moral como para ver el carácter aborrecible del Nazismo y haber previsto el desastre inevitable que traería.

Este distinguido "gentleman británico", el más grande psicólogo de la Historia...

Hans J. Eysenck, Ph.D. Lifetalk with Roberta Russell on Psychoanalysis - YouTube

Classic: Eysenck: Biological Basis of Personality 1980 - YouTube

...estaba "predestinado" por edad (23 años en 1939) y lugar de nacimiento (Berlín) a ser uno de los verdugos de Europa en la 2ª Guerra Mundial:







Eludió dañarse a sí mismo y dañar a los demás como soldado de Hitler PENSANDO POR SÍ MISMO, TOMANDO SUS DECISIONES MORALES (no colaboración con la barbarie Nacional Socialista) y ELUDIENDO EL CONFLICTO. Imitémosle.​
El caso Eysenck prueba que los soldados de Hitler por muy "forzosos" que fueran en realidad eran VOLUNTARIOS, ya que si un alemán adolescente pudo "ver" lo que venía y eludirlo con una decisión radical (abandonar Alemania), cualquier otro alemán podría haber hecho lo mismo.

Ya sé que es muy "radical" el irse a otro país, ¿pero acaso no es igualmente "radical" vivir en un país en el cual es fácil deducir que vas a terminar así?

1939







1940







1941













1942







(el encorbatado murió el mismo día en que se sacó la foto)

1943







1944







1945





Era accesible incluso para la mente de un adolescente (muy listo, eso sí) que de esto...

















...sólo podía salir esto:


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Ago 2017)

Fuerzas mucho las situaciones, no es nada fácil marcharse con lo puesto, es una decisión muy difícil y no todos tienen 20 años y ninguna atadura emocional (padres, hijos, hermanos, cónyuge, etc) como para irse de un país así como así.

Cuántos no tendrían ni dinero para un pasaje de barco o tren. 

Piensas de una manera demasiada unidimensional Aynrandiano.

Es como echar en cara a los alemanes, a todos los que se quedaron involuntariamente (a saber cuántos eran) que no hicieran nada por pararle los pies a Hitler.

Es psicología de masas simplista en acción.


----------



## H. Roark (24 Ago 2017)

> Un Eysenck adolescente se largó de Alemania a principios de los años 30 por la repulsión moral que le producía el nazismo.



Eysenck, ojo, un tipo al que admiro, se largó porque era judío. No sabemos lo que habría hecho de ser los nazis igual de malos pero projudíos. 

Muchos alemanes lucharon por su país sin ser simpatizantes nazis por la misma razón que muchos judíos apoyan a Israel pese a las barbaridades que hace y dice su gobierno, por una cuestión de interés étnico que transciende la política del momento. Además, desde la óptica de aquel entonces, se podía pensar que estaba en juego su supervivencia en caso de perder una guerra que era inevitable.

Sin todos los alemanes hubieran huido, los comunistas habrían llegado a Nueva York.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Sep 2017)

*Hairesis*

La vida son millones de potencialidades, pero una sola realidad.

Por lo tanto hay que adiestrarse en DEJAR FUERA lo menos importante, para hacer sitio a lo realmente importante.

Aficiones, personas, viajes, deportes...hay que dejar fuera inmisericordemente lo accesorio para dejar sitio a lo fundamental.​
*Alción*

Alción es el paájaro fabuloso que trae la calma.







El *Alción OBOSCista* es que *en cada circunstancia vital uno tiene la tranquilizadora certeza de que hay una actitud o comportamiento más racional*. 

Basta con seguirlo para saber que se está haciendo lo más correcto para ese momento, no importa los errores ni las irracionalidades pasadas.​
*Perspectiva histórica Orteguiana*

Adquirir perspectiva histórica evita la *distorsión de lo presente*, esto es, que el presente nos obnubile por su inmediatez, pero en realidad es muy poca cosa comparado con -digamos- la Segunda Guerra Mundial.​


----------



## PiterWas (10 Sep 2017)

Adquirir perspectiva histórica evita la distorsión de lo presente, el pasado no tiene ninguna validez ahora mismo, cuando leas esto, ese ahora mismo ya ha pasado, por lo tanto este post forma parte del pasado desde que lo estoy escribiendo, no tiene ningún valor a no ser que le des importancia, si no das importancia al pasado tu visión del presente es la ideal. 
Cuando aprendes a vivir sin el pasado tu campo visual y sensorial aumenta, porque tu mente solo esta centrada en el ahora.Si no das importancia a nada nunca estarás en ninguna matrix, si te alteras y te stresas el vampirule y otros entes te absorberán y jugaran contigo tal cual Geyperman.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Sep 2017)

*DOBLEPENSAR de "respetar la privacidad" restringiendo cámaras CCTV PERO "haciendo público lo privado" en contexto LIVG *

Vivimos en el año 2017.

Las cámaras de alta definición y el almacenaje de sus señales es baratísimo.

No habría problema alguno para que todo casco urbano tuviese grabación por
cámaras públicas de todo su espacio público.

Quien la liase o delinquiese tendría pruebas en su contra.

No deberíamos estar así:

Las cámaras de una gasolinera, clave en el crimen de Ana Enjamio

La cámara de una gasolinera, clave en el crimen de Enjamio - Galicia - La Región | Diario de Ourense y su provincia, fundado en 1910.

Pendientes de que lo que haya grabado de casualidad una cámara de gasolinera ilegalmente orientada resuelva un crimen.

O así:







Es la cámara de un banco la que grabó -de casualidad- a homicida y víctima. La carátula d ela película es una imagen ilegal grabada de casualidad por una cámara "mal orientada".​
El disparate de que la policía ande tratando de resolver homicidios con cámaras privadas ilegalmente orientadas que de casualidad hayan grabado al posible homicidia viene d ela restricción "por privacidad" de la isntalación de cámaras CCTV en la calle.

Veamos el "argumento" de los "privacionistas":

_* La captación de imágenes a través de cámaras de videovigilancia en las que aparecen personas físicas identificables constituye un tratamiento de datos de carácter personal.

El primer paso para la instalación de un sistema de videovigilancia consiste en evaluar su impacto en materia de privacidad, es decir, si existe una relación de equilibrio entre la restricción que llega a sufrir un derecho constitucional (Derecho a la intimidad) frente a la conservación de un bien (Seguridad de las instalaciones). Ello exige someter el sistema a un triple juicio de idoneidad, necesidad y proporcionalidad sensu stricto. *_

¿Es legal la videovigilancia en la vía pública?​
_*Montar cámaras arguyendo motivos de "seguridad" tiene una consecuencia inevitable: "Que también grabas personas", subraya Jordi Bacaria, presidente de la sección de derecho de la propiedad intelectual y de imagen del ICAB. Al hacerlo se invade la "intimidad" de estos ciudadanos y para vulnerar este derecho debe existir una justificación*_

¿Quién puede instalar cámaras de seguridad y dónde?​
¿Pero qué broma es esta de la _*"intimidad"*_ de gente que está EN LA CALLE?

Si estas en PÚBLICO, en el ÁGORA que es la calle, lo que hagas odejes de hacer es PÚBLICO.

¿Y acaso los massmierda del estado no graban y difunden alegremente y sin permiso imágenes de gente en público?

Elena Calero. Reportera en Expo Zaragoza 2008 TVE - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGvYcp_tgpM

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHQVp5BC7nk​
¿Qué broma es esta de apelar a la "intimidad" para no poner cámaras de vigilancia CCTV


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Sep 2017)

La intimidad es un mito en la calle, ya, y si un burbujo te reconoce por la circunstancia que sea, Ayndrandiano, ¿te gustaría que te grabara, porque total estás en la calle y en ese momento eres un personaje público, y lo pusiese en burbuja con tu nombre:"el forero ayndrandiano identificado"?

A mí no me gusta la sensación de que en cualquier momento te puede estar grabando alguien, y no porque salgas de casualidad en alguna foto o vídeo de alguien sino porque te puede estar grabando específicamente a tí para hacer con esas imágenes a saber qué y a saber dónde. 

A mí me parece una putada, aunque haya ventajas, pero a costa de la pérdida de bienestar individual y pérdida de libertades.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Sep 2017)

A integrar con futuro hilo Chimpancés versus Bonobos:

La historia de los moriori, el pueblo que adoptó el pacifismo como credo y acabó exterminado por los maoríes


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2017)

*Mindfulness táctico*

El estar alerta (en "amarillo") cada vez que se sale a la calle o en "rojo" mientras se conduce (por ser una actividad de alto riesgo) cumple la práctica Budista de estar "aquí y ahora":







Curiosamente al "aquí y ahora" los budistas llegan por sus rutas del Dharma, y los OBOSCistas llegamos por nuestras "paranoias" de agresión, alerta y defensa temprana.

Pero el "aquí y ahora" es el mismo, para un Budista atento, para un Airsoftero en plena partida...







...o a un OBOSCista que transita por su "partida de airsoft" diaria de salir a la calle o conducir un coche.

Uno ha de estar al 100% atento al aquí y al ahora, esto es ANATEMA...



















...lo mismo para un Budista que para un OBOSCista.

Caso aparte son los sunnormales profundos que atienden al móvil mientras conducen:







...cuando la acitud correcta al conducir (aunque sea una furgonetilla Kangoo) es la de un piloto de caza en misión de guerra:







Mindfulness Táctico Total, porque su vida y la de otros depende de atención total...EXACTAMENTE IGUAL QUE CONDUCIENDO UN COCHE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2017)

*Moral automática*

Ordene su entorno para que le sea el camino de menor resistencia el ser moral.

¿Quiere dejar de fumar? Empiece no comprando tabaco.

¿Quiere adelgazar? Empiece no teniendo en casa alimentos que engordan.

¿Quiere hacer ejercicio? Apúntese a clases de gimnasio que le exijan asistencia a días y horas fijos.

¿Quiere dejar de perder el tiempo en Internet? Instale un programa de limitación de horas y apunte la clave en un papel que guarde -digamos- en su coche aparcado en la calle.​
*Gnosis de los objetos*

Para el Ignorante este es un despreciable reloj barato.







Para el Gnóstico (que tiene Gnosis, Conocimiento) de los objetos es un reloj de cuarzo (maravilla 1) con cronógrafo (maravilla 2) y alarma (maravilla 3). Además es un diseño industrial tan bueno y tan maduro que puede venderse nuevo por 10-15€ (maravilla 4).

Antes del cuarzo los cronógrafos eran carísimos y delicados relojes sólo para potentados:







Aún hoy no espere encontrar un crono mecánico nuevo por menos de 300€. 

La sonería (que el reloj de las horas y tenga alarma) es otra extravagancia para ricos sin cuarzo:

Most Expensive Minute Repeater Watches - YouTube

Es muy, muy, muy difícil Horológicamente conseguir que el reloj suene a las horas...sin cuarzo.

Un reloj mecánico de pulsera que combinase Crono + Sonería sería un Gran Complicación, una extravagancia para millonarios.

Y un Casio FW91 hace posible comprar todas esas funciones por 10-15€. Si esto no es una MARAVILLA que venga Dios y lo vea. El FW91 es tan _"contrarian"_ (por su simplicidad y baratura) que tiene legiones de seguidores:

Casio F-91W review - Bin Laden watch. By Chronograph - YouTube

Casio F-91W Unboxing and Review: $9 Awesomeness! - YouTube

Otro ejemplo:







Renault 21. Para el ignorante un trasto, una chatarra, un coche-penitencia si uno (por avatares d ela vida) se ve obligado a circular en uno.

Para el Gnóstico de los objetos es:

* Un 2 litros a Inyección. Un "2 litros" en los años 1970 era ya un coche de potentados. Un 2 litros inyección era Ciencia Ficción.

* Con...radio cassette (hubo un tiempo en el cual tener sólo radio ya era un lujo).

* Con tracción delantera, en un tiempo el GRAN argumento de venta que sólo tenía esta gran berlina:







Los que nunca han conducido un SEAT 124 o 131 (tracción trasera) no pueden apreciar la inmensa ventaja de la tracción delantera.​
* Posiblemente con ABS y Aire Acondicionado (según versión).​
Para el Gnóstico de los objetos las "calabazas" se convierten en carrozas, como en el cuento de Cenicienta:

La Cenicienta - Un toque de magia - YouTube

Pero es que las "calabazas" del ignorante SON carrozas: El Casio FW91 es un RELOJAZO y un Renault 21 decentemente cuidado de 500€ es un COCHAZO, pero sólo si se *conoce* (_Gnosis_) la historia social y técnica de los relojes y de los coches.

El Gnóstico de los objetos vive rodeado de maravillas técnicas sin fin, mientras el ignorante se lamenta de las "barateces" de su existencia, cegado por su ignorancia.

_*Sólo vemos lo que conocemos.*_

Goethe​
*Memento*

Establezca recordatorios (Mementos) de sus valores y objetivos.

Por ejemplo la tapa de combustible del Porsche 928 tenía este recordatorio de comprobar el aceite cada vez que se reposta: 







Hay que comprobar el nivel de aceite cada vez que se reposta, pero; ¿cuánta gente se acuerda de ello? Haga como Porsche y establezca mementos para recordarse sus valores y objetivos.

Los mulsulmanes tiene 5 rezos diarios para que les sea imposible olvidar que son musulmanes:













En España el Ángelus se rezaba a las 12 del mediodía en RNE hasta 1983. Era un Memento que solíamos ser un país católico.

En el Opus Dei suelen usar rosarios de dedo...







...para rezar el Rosario en cualquier momento oportuno.

Los monjes tenían el día perfectamente estructurado con tiempos reservados para los rezos:







Haga usted lo mismo: Establezca tiempo en el día para recordarse a sí mismo sus valores y objetivos.

Por ejemplo a las 12 y a las 18 horas. O a las 9, 12, 15, 18 y 21 (cada 90º recorridos por la ahuja horaria). O unos segundos de meditación cada vez que sea la hora en punto.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2017)

La desconfianza crónica y la actitud de ir con un detector de minas por delante justificada, una vez más:

La Ertzaintza pide precaución tras varias sustracciones en viviendas de Bilbao. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2017)

*El valor del Tiempo, y cuanto más temprano sea, más valioso es
*






_*Puedo recuperar Espacio. Tiempo Nunca.*_

El Tiempo es irrecuperable, como dijo Napoleón.

Perder el tiempo es lo peorcito que se puede hacer en la vida.

Y perderlo TODO por ponerse en riesgo inútilmente y morir es lo peor absolutamente. De ahí mi aversión absoluta a las motos.

Más aún, cuanto más temprano en nuestras vidas es el tiempo, más valioso es:







Back to the Future 2 - Alternate Reality - YouTube

Una bifurcación en 1955 cambia todo el futuro.

Igualmente lo que hagamos (o dejemos de hacer) de niños o de adolescentes tendrá un impacto desproporcionado en el resto de nuestra vida.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Sep 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *El valor del Tiempo, y cuanto más temprano sea, más valioso es
> *
> 
> 
> ...




pues no te digo lo que te hacen o dejan de hacer tus papis. Eso sí que te influye de manera, no ya desproporcionada, sino determinante.

La adolescencia es un periodo un poco aleatorio, porque a ver cuántos tienen claro a los 15 años que no deben perder el tiempo si precisamente se hace propaganda de que esa edad es para pasarlo bien (mayormente perder el tiempo, beber, emborracharse y demás).


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Sep 2017)

¿Y esta mierda de hilo? Las pajas a la papelera por favor.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (25 Sep 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Y esta mierda de hilo? Las pajas a la papelera por favor.



Vete a llorar a tu hijo Josua a otra parte.

P.D.

Gran hilo , el problema de los habitos es encontrar alguien que te guie en los habitos correctos en un momento temprano de tu vida.

La mayoria de los crios no pueden leer a Descartes y sacar con ello algo en claro , lamentablemente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2017)

*HILO SPIN OFF EUDEMONOLOGÍA OBOSCISTA*

Integrar en él todos los snippets añadidos a la cola de este hilo.

*HILO SPIN OFF ARTE QUE ELEVA*

Integrar en él "mamotretos" artísticos de este (que pesan demasiado)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpH5L8zCtSk

Why Liberals Retreat from War by Ronald Reagan! A MUST SEE! - YouTube

Russia National anthem Russian & English lyrics - YouTube

Putin has started crying when he heard anthem of Russia! - YouTube

No se queden con el accidente del mensaje político.

Quédense con la esencia ética de los vídeos.

Ídem simbología masónica:







masonic board - Buscar con Google

Hay que "reutilizar AK 47s" culturales del enemigo en la Kulturkampf.

La soledad histórica del OBOSCista: Ni "tradiciones patrióticas", ni "Cicilicación Occidental Juedeocristiana", ni "Cruzada 2ª Guerra Mundial"...nada.

El OBOSCista puede decir lo que dijo Wilhelm Reich:



> La Civilización aún no ha comenzado.



Hilo sugieriendo recortar escudo R 78 de banderas de España:


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2017)

Ayn tienes diagnosticada alguna enfermedad mental?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Sep 2017)

euromelon dijo:


> Ayn tienes diagnosticada alguna enfermedad mental?



Sí, un C.I. 130-137 que me hace tener ideas propias.

Quien tiene ideas propias ni piensa ni hace lo que hace la mayoría (C.I. medio 100), y por lo tanto tiene "conducta anómala".

(Uso este hilo como "Borrador", vea mis posts aquí como un cuaderno de cháchara interna sobre el cual luego creo hilos elaborados)


----------



## Cormac (26 Sep 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí, un C.I. 130-137 que me hace tener ideas propias.
> 
> Quien tiene ideas propias ni piensa ni hace lo que hace la mayoría (C.I. medio 100), y por lo tanto tiene "conducta anómala".



Si doblas tu dosis diaria de vitamina C solucionarás la conjetura de Hodge y la hipótesis de Riemann.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Sep 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Si doblas tu dosis diaria de vitamina C solucionarás la conjetura de Hodge y la hipótesis de Riemann.



No, hay un punto dodne deja de funcionar.

En un tiempo tomé 9 gramos diarios de vitamina C en vez de 3. Daba el mismo C.I.


----------



## H. Roark (28 Sep 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, hay un punto dodne deja de funcionar.
> 
> En un tiempo tomé 9 gramos diarios de vitamina C en vez de 3. Daba el mismo C.I.



¿No has pensado que la mejora inicial quizá se deba a que al familiarizarte con los test las puntuaciones mejoran?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Sep 2017)

No, el efecto familiarización son 5-10 puntos máximo y los había ganado ya al establecer el baseline de C.I.

Lo nuevo fueron las megadosis de Vitaminas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Oct 2017)

*XdentistaX. BURBUJA de DENTISTAS: GUÍA PRÁCTICA para pacientes para sortear el campo de minas que es escoger dentista*

Transcribo material que me pasan, con algunos añadidos de mi cosecha y mi "presentación" típica. 

He "podado" alrededor de 1/3 del material que me pasan por motivos legales, ya que quien ha escrito el material que publico parece que ignora que es delito de difamación criticar a una profesión sin pruebas. Yo creo a quien me pasa el material...pero eso no basta, así que he "podado" todo aquello que no pueda ser probado mediante fuenters externas, ya que al publicarlo yo me haría corresponsable de un delito de difamación.

*XdentistaX* es una "americanada" del creador del material, que dice que hay que crear una "marca" para el material, breve, exclusiva y fácil de recordar. Además quien me pasa el material es dentista retirado (de ahí el e_*X dentista*_) y quiere ayudar al público a encontrar el "_*dentista X*_" que aún trabaja correctamente, de ahí las dos "X" antes y después del nombre...yo creo que es tomarse demasiado en serio a uno mismo, pero bueno...​
*El problema: La BURBUJA DE DENTISTAS y la TOTAL FALTA DE CONTROL sobre lo que hacen en sus clínicas.*

No hay control alguno sobre los "diagnósticos" (reales o no) que los dentistas hagan en sus clínicas privadas.

Los dentistas pueden "diagnosticar" lo que les plazca, sea real o no.

Nadie les controla. 

*En teoría* son los Colegios de Dentistas (es obligatorio colegiarse para ejercer en España) los encargados de mantener los estándares deontológicos de los dentistas. 

_*Creado en el año 1930, el Consejo General de Dentistas de España es la corporación de derecho público que trabaja de forma independiente e imparcial por la ordenación profesional, por la calidad de los servicios odontológicos y su cumplimiento con la legislación vigente y los principios éticos y deontológicos.*_

El Consejo​
*En la práctica* los Colegios de Dentistas son _reactivos_, esto es, sólo reaccionan ante quejas de pacientes. No hay _proactividad_ alguna de los Colegios de Dentistas sobre qué demonios hacen los dentistas en sus clínicas. El Colegio se limita a existir y a procesar quejas de pacientes...el problema es que es casi imposible para un paciente saber que se le ha hecho un (habitualísimo, ver apartado 2) "diagnóstico" fraudulento.​
¿No me creen? Telefoneen a su Colegio de Dentistas regional y *pregunten qué comprobaciones hacen* de los diagnósticos que hacen los dentistas y de la calidad de los trabajos dentales realizados. No hacen ninguna. No tienen medios ni personal ni estructura de ningún tipo para tales comprobaciones. *Pregunten también cuántos dentistas han sido expulsados del Colegio* (lo cual implica automáticamente la inhabilitación para ejercer la Odontología) últimamente. tales expulsiones son rarísimas, insólitas, pese a que las auditorías externas revelan una mala praxis rampante.

De facto los dentistas hacen lo que les da la gana en sus clínicas. El Colegio sólo se mueve si hay una denuncia de un paciente. El problema es que hay una enorme ASIMETRÍA DE INFORMACIÓN entre paciente y dentista. El paciente tiene muy difícil saber si el diagnóstico o el tratamiento es correcto o no. XdentistaX viene a remediar esta asimetría de información dentro de lo posible.​
En España hay el triple :8: de los dentistas que debería haber:

_*... tenemos el triple de dentistas de los que aconseja la Oms. Tenemos 1 por cada 1.200 habitantes mientras que la Oms habla de 1 por cada 3.500.*_

Los odontólogos de Castilla-La Mancha preocupados por el exceso de clínicas y profesionales | SER Toledo | A Vivir Castilla-La Mancha | Cadena SER

_*En España hay 35.288 dentistas y alrededor de 26 mil clínicas dentales según el Consejo General de Colegios de Odontólogos y Estomatólogos de España. Alrededor de un especialista por cada 1.300 personas. Y las previsiones apuntan a que el número de dentistas seguirá aumentando. Óscar Castro, presidente del Consejo General de Colegios de Dentistas, afirmaba el pasado año que las facultades españolas producen cada año unos 1.750 profesionales nuevos, es decir, que para 2020 el ratio de dentistas podría disminuir a un especialista bucal por cada mil habitantes. Más del triple de lo que recomienda la OMS que señala que sería suficiente con uno por cada 3.500 ciudadanos. *_

Ir al dentista, 610 euros de media | economia | EL MUNDO​
Esto es "en general". En Madrid o Barcelona la ratio es aún peor.

La pregunta entonces es -por supuesto- a qué se dedican en sus clínicas unos dentistas que -en principio- sólo van a recibir 1/3 de la carga de trabajo que deberían tener.

El ingenuo que no conozca el sector dirá que *"si tienen 1/3 de trabajo ganarán 1/3 y a correr"* y que *"ajustarán precios"*, y que *"es problema suyo, no del público"*.

Respondo a estas afirmaciones de legos:

*"Si tienen 1/3 de trabajo ganarán 1/3 y a correr"[/I]* 

No, no funciona así. Si los dentistas tuviesen 1/3 de la carga de trabajo que tenían -digamos- hace 30 años, estarían todos en números rojos y deberían cerrar sus clínicas.

El motivo es muy sencillo: Las Clínicas dentales tienen unos gastos fijos escalofriantes (básicamente INMOBILIARIOS), totalmente independientes del trabajo que haya, y unos gastos variables dependientes en parte de la carga de trabajo.

En los años 80 se decía que un dentista ganaba (antes de impuestos) alrededor de un 50% de la facturación bruta. Si los dentistas del 2017 tuviesen un 33% de la carga de trabajo de hace 30 años, simplemente estarían en números rojos y veríamos cierres de clínicas a mansalva, cosa que no sucede.

La falta de trabajo real muchos dentistas la suplen "inventándose trabajo" innecesario, lo que los pacientes llaman "sacando empastes", pràctica llamada SOBRETRATAMIENTO y que -desgraciadamente- se hace, y mucho (ver punto siguiente).​

*"Ajustarán precios"*

Hay legos que opinan que es "bueno" que haya demasiados dentistas, porque así "trabajarán más barato".

Estos legos ignoran que *los dentistas (como todo el mundo) se ganan la vida vendiendo servicios con costes inferiores al precio de venta*. 

Hasta los años 90 los Colegios de Dentistas publicaban tablas orientativas con "precios mínimos" aconsejados para diferentes servicios. Un empaste medio por ejemplo tenía un precio mínimo de 5.000 (5-mil) pesetas...de las de entonces, o sea, unos 60€ actuales.​​
*Las consecuencias: "Sobretratamientos" ("tratamientos" innecesarios) a mansalva y trabajos dentales sub-sub-sub estándard*

(Quedo a la espera de que me manden más texto...hasta voy a tener que postear reflexiones sobre el "VIH" sin comillas:bla:...en fin, lo haré por respeto al autor)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2017)

Proyecto hilo: ESCARMIENTE EN CABEZA AJENA

Lo mismo que hay recopilatorios de accidentes de montaña (para no repetirlos), recopilatorio de accidentes de coche:

Road safety video - BBC 3 short version Licence to Kill documentary - YouTube

Richard didn't want to die - graphic seatbelt road safety advert - YouTube

The best road safety advert I've ever seen - YouTube

No hay que fiarse de que los demás vayan a conducir bien.

Las "absurdas" limitaciones de velocidad son muy lógicas si computamos que la gente meterá la pata y hará tonterías sí o sí.

Worlds Best Creative Road Safety TV Ads Commercials - YouTube

Just Slow Down 2011 - YouTube

Los listillos que "saben dónde está el radar".

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHY69AFstE

Un pasajero sin cinturón son 50-90 Kg sueltos por el habitáculo, más que una lavadora.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3_2_ghFx6w

Los "seguros" SUV (_Stupid Useless Vehicle_)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PfUke60C2E

3:59. Como un chaval de 26 años murió por escoger un vehículo incorrecto (un Jeep Wrangler con techo de lona), distraerse un pelín, meter la rueda en al cuneta un pelín, sobrecorregir y...Game Over: Vuelco e incendio. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2AYu2mB1is

1:45 La carretera del Algarve, en Portugal, una carretera A EVITAR. Infórmese sobre las condiciones de tráfico antes de conducir por lugares desconocidos, y RECUERDE QUE ESTÁ FUERA DE SU ZONA, puede haber "sorpresas".







http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/10/30/espana/1225380289.html

El error de "relajarse" porque uno conduce por una "acogedora" carretera rural: 3 muertos por una pequeña distracción en una carretera rural. El camión de frente supuso la gran diferencia.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqAjJFzTdcM













https://www.motorpasion.com/videos-...l-por-vigo-acaba-con-la-vida-de-un-matrimonio

El error de no mirar los crash test y de decir "para ciudad este cochecito basta". Murieron los 2 por llevar un Citröen AX. Los conductores del BMW sobrevivieron ambos, prácticamente ilesos.

Otro caso similar: BMW contra AX.







http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/20091111/local/persona-fallece-colision-entre-200911110835.html

Conductor AX muerto. Conductor BMW herido.



















Los árboles son cuchillos en caso de accidente. No lo olvide. Accidentes teóricamente "de chapa" terminan en muertes si uno tiene la mala suerte de pillar un arbol en el habitáculo.







No se fíe de las "maravillas tecnológicas".


----------



## El anchuras (9 Oct 2017)

El de los dentistas pinta bien. El Dr. Mercola habla mucho de las amalgamas de Mercurio y sus peligros. Ya en lo que respecta la prevención y mantenimiento de la boca el trabajo de Weston.A Price es indispensable.


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (9 Oct 2017)

El boom de las clínicas dentales ha venido motivado por la burbuja de la ortodoncia, alimentada por una campaña muy inteligente a nivel mediático que ha conseguido inculcar en toda una generación la idea de que si tus hijos no tienen los dientes perfectos fracasarán en la vida. Cuando amortizaron los niños comenzaron con la ortodoncia adulta y ahora están empezando a ir a por los bebés.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2017)

Rusty_Chicken dijo:


> El boom de las clínicas dentales ha venido motivado por la burbuja de la ortodoncia



No, el problema que tienen los sacamuelas es que son demasiados, y por eso tiene que "sacar" trabajo de donde no lo hay.

El autor del texto me cuenta cosas escalofriantes y tiene material impreso acojonante...a ver si lo escanea y hacemos un hilo mítico.


----------



## Cormac (9 Oct 2017)

Rusty_Chicken dijo:


> El boom de las clínicas dentales ha venido motivado por la burbuja de la ortodoncia, alimentada por una campaña muy inteligente a nivel mediático que ha conseguido inculcar en toda una generación la idea de que si tus hijos no tienen los dientes perfectos fracasarán en la vida. Cuando amortizaron los niños comenzaron con la ortodoncia adulta y ahora están empezando a ir a por los bebés.



Pues yo agradezco que mis padres me pusieran ortodoncia de niño cuando era algo raro que se llevase. En mi clase de la EGB de 43 la llevábamos sólo dos y aunque el colegio era público era una zona de cierto nivel.
Hoy tengo los dientes alineados gracias a eso.
Con mi hija haré lo mismo buscando la perfección. A poquito que no los tenga perfectos aparato que le cascaré.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2017)

Bestial el material que me está mandando, fruto de años en las sentinas putrefactas de esta profesión totalmente degradada:







_"Dental Economics"_. Cómo el dinero (o falta de este) afecta a los "tratamientos" (*trata*-*miento*).

Esta revista es del 2002. Ahora la situación es mucho peor.



















La clave del asunto: Hacer más churros en el mismo tiempo...o hacer sólo "churros rentables" (dejar de hacer tratamientos necesarios pero poco rentables).







_El margen está herido de muerte_. Los sacamuelas ya no gana ni para pipas.

Revista de la OCU (Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios) Nº 30 Junio-Julio-2000:







Resumen del desastre...del año 2000. Hoy es mucho peor (hay muchos má sacamuelas en ejercicio)

























El desastre final: Sólo 6 de 20 dentistas hicieron un diagnóstico (primera piedra del tratamiento) aceptable (no "extraordinario", no, sólo ACEPTABLE, 6 DE 20).

Bestial...no todo está en PubMed, esa es la lección para mí.

De esto saldrá un HILAZO, pero le he aconsejado al semi-autor que preparemos un mega hilo para poder plantarlo en el foro principal, y no en consumo responsable como él quería.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Oct 2017)

Rusty_Chicken dijo:


> El boom de las clínicas dentales ha venido motivado por la burbuja de la ortodoncia, alimentada por una campaña muy inteligente a nivel mediático que ha conseguido inculcar en toda una generación la idea de que si tus hijos no tienen los dientes perfectos fracasarán en la vida. Cuando amortizaron los niños comenzaron con la ortodoncia adulta y ahora están empezando a ir a por los bebés.



el trabajo de weston prices no es un trabajo científico y está siendo manipulado para hacer propaganda de la peor dieta que hay para el ser humano.

Aunque la conclusión de que cuantos menos productos manufacturados y mal producidos (aquí, salvo el que tenga una granja, dependemos todos de terceros), es en esencia correcta. 

Las otras que se sacan de la manga algunos magufos, no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Oct 2017)

El OBOSCista sabe perfectamente que su "sistema operativo" mental es enteramente diferente al de la mayoría de personas.

Ergo no cae en el frecuentísimo error de asumir que las demás personas piensan como él o llegarán a sus mismas conclusiones o se portarán así o asao.

El OBOSCista sabe que la gente es IMPREVISIBLE, porque es IRRACIONAL.

Esto en la vida diaria se aplica desde a no asumir que la gente entenderá algo cuando se lo expliques a conducir defensivamente (sabiendo que los demás pueden no respetar las normas de tráfico). O a ocultar uno lo que piensa en según qué circunstancias. O a prepararse para actos irracionales ajenos. O a prepararse para corralitos, quiebras, desfalcos...


----------



## The Replicant (10 Oct 2017)

AYN necesito urgentemente manual de auto defensa contra el prusés d independensia imparabla 

vivo en zona de conflicto ::

esto es inaguantable, socorrooooo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Oct 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> AYN necesito urgentemente manual de auto defensa contra el prusés d independensia imparabla
> 
> vivo en zona de conflicto ::
> 
> esto es inaguantable, socorrooooo



1. Saca la pasta a Aragón, Castellón o Francia. Lo que te pille más cerca. O ING. Ya.

2. Cero participación en movidas callejeras, discusiones, banderitas...como si fueras Neo Zelandés de visita de 15 días. Tú no entiendes de política local.

3. Acopio de comida enlatada, agua y baterías. Pero esto ya es SOP survivalista.

4. Prepara un plan para largarte con tu familia si las cosas se pusiesen realmente feas. Si tienes familiares en -digamos- Aragón tranfiere YA a su casa los objetos de valor, o -si las tienes- las armas de fuego (si te es legal pasarlas a otro domicilio). Prepáralo todo para -si las cosas se ponen feas- pillar el coche y plantarte fuera de Cataluña, por carreteras lo más secundarias posible.


----------



## autsaider (12 Oct 2017)

¿Que opina el objetivista obscuro sobre la psicología y las terapias psicológicas?


----------



## stuka! (12 Oct 2017)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Que opina el objetivista obscuro sobre la psicología y las terapias psicológicas?



Pues esta claro : Que no le han funcionado.:XX:


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (12 Oct 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, el problema que tienen los sacamuelas es que son demasiados, y por eso tiene que "sacar" trabajo de donde no lo hay.



Eso no se contradice con lo que he dicho yo, porque la ortodoncia es donde más fácilmente se puede vender humo a precio de oro. Diagnosticar caries inexistentes o falsear valores de recesión de encía, además de ser poco rentable puede resultar peligroso para cualquier odontólogo, pero en la estética dental no sólo existe una subjetividad mucho mayor sino que se manejan cifras astronómicas.

Creo que el que los colegios dentales abrieran tanto la mano en España con el número de profesionales tiene que ver con que las facultades de odontología sean de las más rentables de cualquier campus gracias a sus carísimos cursos para profesionales. En Italia por ejemplo el número de centros es bajísimo en comparación y no sólo importa muchos profesionales de aquí sino que envía una gran cantidad de estudiantes.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 10:21 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Pues yo agradezco que mis padres me pusieran ortodoncia de niño cuando era algo raro que se llevase. En mi clase de la EGB de 43 la llevábamos sólo dos y aunque el colegio era público era una zona de cierto nivel.
> Hoy tengo los dientes alineados gracias a eso.
> Con mi hija haré lo mismo buscando la perfección. A poquito que no los tenga perfectos aparato que le cascaré.



No tengo datos económicos sobre su familia para valorar si lo considero una buena decisión o no, lo que sé es que hace cuarenta años si unos padres tenían X pesetas para gastar en cada hijo preferían ahorrarlo o invertirlo en formación académica que en sus dientes salvo que éstos le causasen graves problemas de salud. En estos días hay incluso quien se sacrifica para financiar unos brackets como si estuviese enviando al niño a Stanford.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2017)

Notas Hilo dentistas: Encabezar con evolución emrcado inmobiliario desde los años 70. _*Inmobiliarizar*_ hilo con estos argumentos.

Valor trabajo dental = Coste idem + Beneficios

La burbuja inmobiliaria ha subido el coste, ergo al no subir el rpecio el valor ha caido necesariamente, por eso hay empastas de hace 40 años aún en boca correctamente y6 empastes recien puestos hoy ya para quitar.

Adicionalmente los dentistas han pasado de PISOS a LONJAS, aumentando aún más los costes y disminuyendo como consecuencia la calidad de los trabajos dentales.

Aconsejar dentistas en pisos para comprar más valor de trabajo (y no coste inmobiliario)

Cuantificar diferencia precio piso-lonja

Cuantificar migración dentistas piso --> lonja

Buscar fuentes OMS sobre número de dentistas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2017)

Sección sobre notación dental:

Dental notation - Wikipedia

Los paciente DEBEN conocer esta notación para descifrar astutamente los "diagnósticos" que les den.

Los "3000 pacientes/dentista de la OMS" no aparecen por ninguna parte, pese a que el material que me ha pasado los cita de contínuo...no sé si será un mito de esta gente.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1653379/pdf/amjph00488-0057.pdf

http://www.ada.org/~/media/ADA/Science and Research/HPI/Files/HPIBrief_1014_1.pdf

http://www.ada.org/~/media/ADA/Science and Research/HPI/Files/HPIBrief_0616_1.pdf

Chapter 6: Program Sustainability, Safety Net Dental Clinic Manual




> The dentist-to-population ratio in the state is currently 1:3,300 whereas the WHO recommended ratio is 1:7,500.



http://www.nature.com/bdj/journal/v214/n1/full/sj.bdj.2013.4.html?foxtrotcallback=true

http://apps.who.int/gho/data/node.imr.HRH_15?lang=en

http://apps.who.int/gho/data/view.main.DENTISTS

Extraer ratios versus población española

http://apps.who.int/gho/data/node.main.A1444

http://www.worldmapper.org/display.php?selected=218


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2017)

El "milagro del coche eléctrico" en Noruega es puro intervencionismo estatal:

Tesla Owners In Norway Get $134,000 Tax Break, Which Is More Than The Base Price Of The Model S

Subscribe to read



> So, your options become a basic econobox for $50,000-ish, a midsized family sedan for $80,000, a BMW 7 Series with the most powerful engine option for $300,000, a Nissan LEAF for less than $40,000 or a Tesla Model S for $90,000 (other options obviously do exist, these options were presented just to drive home my point).



Tax Exemptions in Norway Cut Tesla Model S Price in Half | Inside EVs

Niños no vacunados más sanos

unvaccinated - Buscar con Google







Vaccinated vs. Unvaccinated: Mawson Homeschooled Study Reveals Who is Sicker

http://www.cmsri.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/MawsonStudyHealthOutcomes5.8.2017.pdf

El atentado de Las Vegas...apesta:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-10-14/vegas-massacre-timeline-shifts-again-very-dynamic-event

http://www.allworldwars.com/The-Bear-vs-Mujahideen-in-Afghanistan-by-Edward-Westermann.html


----------



## Mallory (15 Oct 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *COINCIDENCIAS Y DIFERENCIAS DEL OBJETIVISMO OSCURO CON EL OBJETIVISMO "OFICIAL"*
> 
> *COINCIDENCIAS*
> 
> ...



Recuerda que ese "vivir peligrosamente" viene del futurismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2017)

Mallory dijo:


> Recuerda que ese "vivir peligrosamente" viene del futurismo.



No, es aún anterior: De Nietzsche.

El material de un empaste cuesta unos 4€:

HELIOMOLAR CAVIFILL COLOR A3 UNIVERSAL - Composites posteriores - Composites - Clínica | Proclinic


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Oct 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, es aún anterior: De Nietzsche.
> 
> El material de un empaste cuesta unos 4€:
> 
> HELIOMOLAR CAVIFILL COLOR A3 UNIVERSAL - Composites posteriores - Composites - Clínica | Proclinic



Ando ansioso por ver como se pueden defender las practicas de los dentistas frente a los medios de transmisión del VIH, si aplicamos las normas de transmisión de manera estricta, la cosa flojea a mi parecer.

Por ejemplo este caso concreto, vemos como el osado dentista va a usar una fresa en el diente del mozo, ello suele conllevar sangre en muchos casos, por ello todo lo que puede ser salpicado por la sangre del paciente debe ser esterilizado: la fresa, el cabezal y el mango ya que todo ello usado en múltiples pacientes todo los días.
Si no es así estamos todos en grave riesgo, así como el de compartir jeringuillas o cuchillas de afeitar, Alguno dirá que le pasan algún tipo de toallita desinfectante y tal, pero no me convence en general, además los mangos y fresas son rugosos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2017)

El amigo sacamuelas me dice que esterilizan las turbinas en autoclave tras acada uso...pero que eso les obliga a tener un extenso parque de turbinas (carísimas).

En los viejos tiempos pre-timoSIDA tenían 2 turbinas y a correr. 

Ahora todo es mucho más caro para ellos, y los precios son iguales o inferiores.


----------



## autsaider (17 Oct 2017)

Randiano:

Tú has contado varias veces que vivimos en un mundo que es un manicomio. 

También has aclarado que no vivimos en la clase de manicomio que está dirigido por un gerente sensato, y que está administrado por profesionales que se ocupan de que las cosas funcionen. No. Que va. Vivimos en un manicomio donde los locos se han hecho con el control, donde todo es grotesco y absurdo: estamos encerrados en un lugar que es una puta locura.

Y aquí viene el punto que yo no termino de ver claro. ¿Cómo podemos no volvernos locos viviendo en estas condiciones? A mi modo de ver el mundo al 99% de nosotros solo nos deja dos opciones:
-retirarte a una cueva/ensimismarte de algún modo (lo cual te va a provocar problemas mentales)
-convertirte en un implacable desalmado (lo cual también te va a provocar problemas mentales)
-si tienes la suerte de que te toque la loteria o algo de eso, entonces pasarás a formar parte de ese 1%. Pero para el otro 99% no hay otra opción que la de terminar muy jodido de la cabeza

Tú respondes que tu truco es volverte súper eficaz y además absorverte totalmente con causas que no te dejen tiempo para pensar en lo que no sea tu causa. Yo no creo que tu truco resuelva el problema de que vivir en este mundo supone volverte majareta si o si. 

Pero al mismo tiempo tampoco se me ocurre nada mejor. Quizá el problema no tiene solución. Quizá estamos destinados a volvernos majaretas y lo único que podemos hacer es aceptarlo con toda la dignidad que seamos capaces de reunir.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Oct 2017)

Aforismo OBOSC a desarrollar:

_Sólo es Libre quien se Disciplina._

Las apetencias nos esclavizan, la voluntad nos libera.

_Que tu cuerpo revele tus ideas._


----------



## el tibio (18 Oct 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Aforismo OBOSC a desarrollar:
> 
> _Sólo es Libre quien se Disciplina._
> 
> ...




Yo cambiaría disciplina por orden, pues hablando de ser libre, la disciplina suele tener una connotación de ser impuesta por un terecero. En cambio, se puede tomar la decisión de asumir un comportamiento ordenado, sin que intervengan terceros. Al mismo tiempo se consigue la liberación de la figura de la autoridad.

También cambiaría voluntad por comprensión.

Lo que nos libera de verdad de las apetencias que nos esclavizan no es la voluntad para resistirse al deseo, sino la comprensión de que, algo que te esclaviza, ni te conviene ni te va a aportar felicidad. Como mucho te aportará una satisfacción pasajera, pero la sombra de su impermanencia empañará su deleite.

Si se usa la voluntad para resistirse al deseo, habrá que hacerlo ante cada apetencia, con el riesgo de sucumbir algunas veces. Si se comprende una vez que eso no nos conviene, la misma comprensión auyentará el deseo considerándolo improcedente y nada ventajoso.


----------



## vox = lloronas (18 Oct 2017)

AynRandiano, la mayor parte de lo que escribes está muy bien, pero hacen falta seguidores.

First Follower: Leadership Lessons from Dancing Guy - YouTube


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Oct 2017)

¿AYN RANDiano2, que opinas de Epicuro?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2017)

Proyecto de hilo:

*La (des) "Memoria Histórica" sólo la iniciaron cuando ya ahbían fallecido todos los que de verdad vivieron la "República"*

Supongamos que personas de 14 años tenían madurez suficiente para comprender el desastre que fue la "República", personas nacidas en 1917.

En 2004 esas personas (casi todas) ya estaban estadísticamernte muertas, ya que la esperanza de vida 2004 en España era de 80 años:

esperanza de vida españa 2004 - Buscar con Google

En 1917 + 80 = 1997 estadísticamente ya apenas quedaban españoles vivos que hubiesen vivido personalmente la "República".

En 2004 menos aún. Era entonces (¡no antes!) momento propicio para inventarse una "república" de "democracia y progreso" que jamás existió.​
Sólo entonces (con los testigos reales de lo que pasó de verdad) se atrevieron a lanzar la impostura de la "República" maravillosa y estupenda.

Pasionaria, Azaña, Prieto, Negrín...todos los "héroes" de la "memoria histórica" se largaron de España al terminar la guerra.







Estas fueron sus frases para la Plebe.

Ella se largó a su exilio dorado según se fueron acercando los "nacionales", para terminar volviendo a España con un SEAT 132 (entonces coche de potentado) regalado por el tirano Ceaucescu:







...pero él se largó antes de que llegasen los "nacionales". 

No aprendemos nada: Seguimos festejando a los mismos partidos y líderes que mandaron a nuestros abuelos a morir al frente, y sacamos la banderita ante el Ciudadanod Felipe de Borbón, cuyo bisabuelo mandaba a nuestros bisabuelos a morir y a matar moros en Marruecos.

En los años 80 y 90 nadie hablaba de la "república". Era un tema tan pasado de moda como el Charlestón o los cuellos almidonados. Felipe González veraneaba en el "Azor" de Franco y durante todo el Felipismo (1982-1996) los escudos del "aguilucho franquista" y las placas del yugo y las flechas no molestaban a nadie. Más aún: Nadie les hacía ni caso.

La "Republicomanía" sólo se han atrevido a inaugurarla cuando casi todos los testigos reales de lo que fue la "República" estan ya cómodamente muertos de puro viejos, para que así nadie pueda alzar su voz y de cir que la "República" que nos venden en el Siglo XXI es una falsificación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2017)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿AYN RANDiano2, que opinas de Epicuro?



Un tío muy sensato que propugnaba un Hedonismo racional y Ateo por razones intelectuales muy sólidas:





































La triste ironía es que la gente de hoy entiende que ser un "Epicúreo" es fumarse puros de 200€ y beber vinos de 500€ la botella.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2017)

Releyendo a Epicuro (gracias por su pregunta) me encuentro que prefigura algo privativo del Objetivismo Oscuro (con respecto al Objetivismo Mainstream).

A saber: El consejo de desentenderse de la Política y de procurar vivir en la oscuridad y el anonimato.

Epicuro aconsejó vivir en el anonimato y desentenderse de la vida de la Polis, exactamente igual que el Objetivismo Oscuro.

El Objetivismo Oscuro da este consejo por su profunda desconfianza con respecto a la racionalidad del ser humano medio, que le lleva a retraerse de la vida pública y a intentar "camuflarse" como "uno más", como pura estrategia de supervivencia.

Voy a leer más a Epicuro (quedan muy poco textos suyos) para ver si doy con el motivo que daba Epicuro para retirarse a la vida privada.

El Objetivismo de Ayn Rand nace en los USA en los años 1950 y por ello es más optimista y aún aconseja involucrarse en Política.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2017)

Principio de manejo de armas que es puro OBOSC.

Cuando manejas un arma, lo primero que haces es comprobar que está descargada.

Da igual que la hayas guardado tú mismo en el armero (del cual sólo tú tienes llave9, da igual que te la haya pasado un instructor de tiro, da igual acabes de ver como eyecta su último cartucho y se queda con la acción abierta.

Según agarras un arma, lo primero que haces es cerciorarte personalmente de que está descargada (y desalimentada), esto es, que es un mero "Hierro" sin pólvora, plomo o latón dentro.

DESCONFIANZA COMO NORMA ante lo potencialmente letal, este es el principio que debemos aplicar a todo.

Lo mismo que desconfiamos por norma de quien no pasa un arma y comprobamos que está descargada, deberíamos igual desconfiar de médicos, científicos, políticos, economistas, "asesores" del banco, "asesores" de inmobiliaria...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Randiano:
> 
> Tú has contado varias veces que vivimos en un mundo que es un manicomio.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente esto no es Cuba o Corea del Norte.

Aquí hay margen para mantener una VIDA PRIVADA, que uno puede -si lo desea- vivir de forma CUERDA. 

De puertas adentro del propio domicilio uno se puede montar un "Castillo" bastante eficaz contra las locuras de la sociedad.

Eso más la precaución de Epicuro de no cometer la locura de mezclarse con los asuntos políticos. Oscuridad y Privacidad, esas son las claves. Y un jardín con muros altos y un patromonio móvil y disperso para largarse a otra parte en -digamos- Julio de 1936.


----------



## autsaider (26 Oct 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Afortunadamente esto no es Cuba o Corea del Norte.
> 
> Aquí hay margen para mantener una VIDA PRIVADA, que uno puede -si lo desea- vivir de forma CUERDA.
> 
> ...



¿Eres consciente de que en España el sueldo más común es el salario mínimo y que la situación va a seguir empeorando año tras año?

Tú hablas de aislarte, construirte tu castillo y tal. Y llevas razón: hay que hacer eso para no volverse loco. El problema es que el grueso de la población no tiene la opción de poder hacer nada de eso.

Burbuja está lleno de fantasmas que dicen que con 200 € al mes les da para vivir. Y que ganando 1200 €/mes se dedican a invertir, tienen la bolsa a sus pies y ya viven de los dividendos.

La realidad es que el coste de vivir es alto y encima las opciones de ganar dinero son cada vez más difíciles y escasas. E incluso si tu sueldo es relativamente bueno (pongamos unos 1500 € al mes) con eso no tienes opciones de invertir y vivir de dividendos ni harto de vino.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2017)

*Humpty Dumpty OBOSCista*







A es A.

El pasado ha pasado.

Lamentarse refocilándose en los errores pasados (aún los de toda una vida) es absurdo e irracional.

Es tan imposible cambiar el pasado como recomponer a Humpty Dumpty. El OBOSCista (y el Objetivista Mainstream) está orientado al presnete y al futuro. El pasado le sirve sólo para entender mejor el presente.

Al revés: Tener presente a Humpty Dumpty ayuda a evitar que este se caiga...







...esto es, a evitar errores irreversibles.

El OBOSCista "ve" desgracias antes de que sucedan, porque sabe perfectamente que las desgracias son irreversibles:







Por eso un OBOSCista nunca irá en moto...para no terminar como Humpty Dumpty.

Y por eso no se casará con una choni sin estudios, porque la pérdida patrimonial es irreversible:

Un jubilado vive en una furgoneta en Badalona - YouTube

Este hombre vive en una furgoneta porque la jueza dio el disfrute de SU piso a su ex, piso conseguido POR ÉL SOLO antes de conocer a su ex:

El precio de los pisos lleva a un jubilado a vivir en su furgoneta

Humty Dumpty. Hay que ver la "caída del huevo" ANTES de que caiga, porque si cae ya no hay forma de recomponerlo.

Si no, uno puede terminar partido por la mitad o viviendo en una furgoneta.

PERO si uno termina divorciado en la furgoneta, es inútil lamentarse por el error pasado: Sólo importa planificar el futuro.​


----------



## autsaider (29 Oct 2017)

Iba a abrir hilo, pero creo que pega mejor ponerlo aquí.

*Orcos=psicópatas*

Tolkien se adelantó a Hare describiendo a los psicópatas. La descripción que hace de los orcos es la descripción perfecta de un psicópata:

-No son capaces de nada bueno ni hermoso porque no tienen la inteligencia ni la voluntad que son necesarios para lograr algo bueno bueno y hermoso.

-Paradójicamente cuando se trata de hacer el mal pueden ser muy astutos y tener una voluntad de hierro. Incluso tienen tecnología, habilidades y conocimientos que han desarrollado ellos mismos. Pero en realidad no están avanzados en nada. Y solo usan sus atributos para hacer el mal.

-No tienen ideales ni proyectos de futuro.

-A veces luchan por la causa de alguien. Pero es solo porque ese alguien los tiene aterrorizados y les ha obligado a hacerlo.

-Llevan una existencia sin amor, orgullo ni alegría. Saturada de tristezas, desgracias y miserias.

-Su caracter consiste en el rencor, la envidia, la amargura, y toda la mierda que se te ocurra. 

-No se trata de que cuentan mentiras; se trata de que ellos son una mentira. No se trata de que hacen cosas perversas; se trata de que ellos son una perversión.

-Odian todo lo que existe incluidos a sí mismos y a sus amos. Llevan tanto veneno dentro que se han envenenado a ellos mismos. El odio, la rabia y la crueldad son sus impulsos naturales. Y los ejercen siempre que pueden.

-Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta de donde proceden los orcos. Aunque se cree que antaño fueron elfos que estaban destinados a vivir en la virtud. Pero nada más llegar al mundo fueron capturados, aterrorizados, torturados y transformados en seres horripilantes. Son una corrupción total de seres que estaban destinados a ser nobles, pero a los que han pervertido de forma completa desde su mismo nacimiento.

-Odian la luz del sol (creo que la luz del sol es una metáfora de Tolkien para referirse a la verdad y al bien)

-Su aspecto infinitamente repulsivo muestra lo que ellos son en realidad. (Tolkien estaba escribiendo una novela y podía darles el aspecto que quisiera)

*¡Para que luego digan que los libros clásicos no tienen nada que aportar!*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2017)

Tico dijo:


> Iba a abrir hilo, pero creo que pega mejor ponerlo aquí.
> 
> *Orcos=psicópatas*
> 
> ...



Son los colectivistas del universo de Ayn Rand.

Odian a los racionales y competentes por racionales y competentes.

Como dijo Ayn Rand: _Los colectivistas no quieren que usted abrace sus valores. Ellos sólo quieren destruir los de usted. No quieren adquirir su riqueza. Quieren destruirla. No quieren sus habilidades. Quieren que usted no tenga capacidad de ejercerlas._



Tico dijo:


> -Paradójicamente cuando se trata de hacer el mal pueden ser muy astutos y tener una voluntad de hierro. Incluso tienen tecnología, habilidades y conocimientos que han desarrollado ellos mismos. Pero en realidad no están avanzados en nada. Y solo usan sus atributos para hacer el mal.



En efecto. Denigran al Capitalismo...desde su Smartphone o PC ultracapitalista.



> -No tienen ideales ni proyectos de futuro.



El futuro les aterroriza porque estudiarlos les obligaría a salir de su modo "sólo presente" y a empezar a estudiar OBJETIVAMENTE lo que va a suceder.

Pregunta que "les mata": ¿Qué pasará cuando los musulmanes sean mayoría en la UE?.


----------



## silverdaemon (31 Oct 2017)

Hola Aynrandiano

Ante todo te voy a elogiar un poco, es cierto que no participo mucho en tus hilos pero los sigo con atención y he aprendido muchas cosas interesantes e instructivas. 

Como objetivista mas que bien instruido, siempre he echado de menos en tus hilos una referencia a como gestionas tu dinero y tus ahorros. Conociendo tu filosofía doy por hecho que tienes "plata y plomo" (las dos opciones de pablo escobar) pero en tu caso plata física y me imagino que oro físico. Pero me gustaría saber algo mas ¿Que cantidad de veces los gastos anuales estimados consideras que debe tenerse a buen recaudo?¿que porcentaje de los ahorros en bolsa? cosas asi.

Otro tema interesante a desarrollar es como cuidas tu salud. A parte de la vitamina C ¿que mas suplementos alimenticios tomas? ¿alguna receta saludable? cosas asi.

Esto lo planteo mas que nada porque siempre he percibido mucha preocupación en tus hilos por los eventos de muerte inesperada, por ejemplo que te venga un chalado en el garaje y te intente meter un navajazo, pero tambien hay que preocuparse por no perder los ahorros frente a la inflación y mantener el organismo en buen estado.

Ya nos diras. Creo que los dos temas dan para uno de tus hilos kilométricos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2017)

En efecto, tengo Plata y Plomo (plus acero y madera de diferentes añadas, que disfruto como quien disfruta de vinos añejos o relojes antiguos). Prefiero plata amonedada, que suma al valor intrínseco su interés numismático (residual en las monedas que compro, pero que da un placer adicional al manosear uno sus paquillos, patacones, duros decimonónicos, Britannias eduardianas o dólares de cuando un dólar era un dólar)

Con el oro no me atrevo, lo veo sobrevalorado con respecto a la plata...pero este es un tema personalísimo.

Su pregunta da para hilo y la desarrollaré en hilo.

Según patrimonio lo sensato es diversificar en varias "cestas", con una parte en bienes tangibles (plata y armas en mi caso) otra en "el sistema".

Además es sensato tener dinero en el extranjero. No si uno tiene -digamos- 10.000€, pero si uno tiene >50.000€ ya compensa alquilar una caja de seguridad en -digamos- Hendaya, Lisboa o Perpignan o (con más de 100.000€) abrir se uno una cuenta en Zurich.

Ya haré un hilo con este tema.

*NOTA DE TEMA A DESARROLLAR*:

Guardar silencio total como respuesta muda ante irracionalidades.

Con el silencio total uno consigue:

* Decir sin decir que el interlocutor NO MERECE siquiera ser respondido.

* Decir sin decir que se considera que el interlocutor está ya incapacitado para entender siquiera una respuesta racional.

* Ahorrarse uno problemas legales por decir tal o cual. El silencio merece cero reproche legal.

* Manifestar uno su superioridad y autocontrol al quedarse callado.

* Descolocar al irracional, que se encuentra con algo tan raro en nuestra sociedad como el silencio.


----------



## silverdaemon (2 Nov 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *NOTA DE TEMA A DESARROLLAR*:
> 
> Guardar silencio total como respuesta muda ante irracionalidades.
> 
> ...



pero estoy hay que combinarlo con sonrisitas, facepalms y algun que otro aspaviento motriz. No pierdas de vista que la mas absoluta inmovilidad puede ser interpretada como gesto de debilidad por algún enajenado. Lo de pasar del tema vale a una distancia de seguridad >3m con tiempo de reacción, si el pirado está mas cerca la estrategia es otra


----------



## stuka! (2 Nov 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Además es sensato tener dinero en el extranjero. No si uno tiene -digamos- 10.000€, pero si uno tiene >50.000€ ya compensa alquilar una caja de seguridad en -digamos- Hendaya, Lisboa o Perpignan o (con más de 100.000€) abrir se uno una cuenta en Zurich.



CRS incoming. Se acabo lo que se daba. 
400 Bad Request

Solo quedan unos muy pocos sitios en este planeta que no forman parte del CRS y que permiten abrir cuentas online.

Y Suiza no es uno de ellos. En el Año Fiscal 2018/19 empieza el mambo.

Hay que ser mas creativo guardando la pasta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2017)

Yo no llevo dinero a Suiza para huir del Fisco.

Lo llevo para asegurarme frente a una quiebra de España o incautaciones.


----------



## euromelon (2 Nov 2017)

JAjajajaha caja de seguridad en lisboa


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2017)

Sí señor.

Si es usted un modesto currela de Cáceres una caja fuerte en Lisboa supone una accesible y barata diversificación-país para guardar paquillos o lo que s etercie.

Por ejemplo en 1936 una caja fuerte en Lisboa podía suponer el pasaporte de salida de los horrores de la Guerra Civil.

No todo el mundo tiene posibilidades como para abrir cuenta en Zurich. Un encofrador de badajoz con 10.000€ en paquillos en Lisboa tiene todo mi respeto...y ese dinero es intocable si -por ejemplo- SE DIVORCIA.

Ya que le hace tanta gracia, LE RETO a usted a que de una solución mejor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Nov 2017)

Batman & the Joker as metaphors for psychological strength (ideas by Carl Jung & Viktor Frankl) - YouTube

9:25

Autodisciplina OBOSCista como Libertad:



> Lo que le hace batman es su habilidad de controlarse a sí mismo...
> 
> ...la autoregulación es como un músculo, que se puede ejercitar.
> 
> Bruce Wayne ha ejercitado ese músculo.



Bruce Wayne...el OBOSCista avant la lettre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Nov 2017)

euromelon dijo:


> JAjajajaha caja de seguridad en lisboa



Aporte usted ideas mejores para -digamos- un modesto currela Extreñemo.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Nov 2017)

_..la autoregulación es como un músculo, que se puede ejercitar.
_

interesante, alguna recomendación de literatura al respecto?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Nov 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> _..la autoregulación es como un músculo, que se puede ejercitar.
> _
> 
> interesante, alguna recomendación de literatura al respecto?



Tengo títulos, ya se los voy a buscar.

El truco está en hacer cosas que no apetecen por mero ejercicio (por ejemplo subir las escaleras andando, o lavarse los dientes nada más comer) y negarse cosas también por ejercicio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2017)

*ÉXODO OBOSCista.*

Ayn Rand había "llegado" a USA, la Jerusalén Terrena de Ayn Rand.

Ayn Rand no iba a marcharse a ninguna parte.

Por eso el Objetivismo mainstream es estático. Su autora ya estaba en "el mejor país del mundo".

El Objetivismo Oscuro por contra tiene el ÉXODO de los racionales en su base. Lo he creado yo, un español, un español que tien muy presente que vive en una mierda de país en una mierda de UE en una mierda de momento histórico.

Tengo también muy presente 1936, y lo fantástico que hubiese sido para mi familia simplemente poder irse de España y emigrar a -digamos- Argentina.

El ÉXODO OBOSCISTA es la idea de que si las cosas se ponen feas, lo racional es largarse.

No tiene ningún sentido quedarte a "luchar por tu patria", porque "tu patria" no es tuya. La "patria" es de los irracionales, que son mayoría.

Se puede reciclar toda la imaginería veterotestamentaria:







A los OBOSCistas nunca nos pillarán en esto:







Ganaron la guerra...pero perdieron la Paz.

Ya no existen.

Les hubiese salido más a cuenta huir todos de España.

Siendo los racionales minoría, es futil quedarse a defender la racionalidad cuando hay un brote de irracionalidad extrema.

Seamos mentalmente como _*El Judío errante*_...







...preparado para emigrar al menor riesgo de _Pogrom_.

Si eres Judío es secuendario estar en Nueva York...













...o en Jerusalén:







Lo que importa es cumplir La Ley judía.

Igualmente para el OBOSCista lo importante es llevar una vida racional.

Si donde uno vive se vuelve un sitio especialmente Irracional, lo racional es largarse.

Luchar contra la Irracionalidad es como luchar contra las Mareas.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2017)

A los OBOSCistas nunca nos pillarán en esto: 







Ganaron la guerra...pero perdieron la Paz.

Ya no existen.

Les hubiese salido más a cuenta huir todos de España.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2017)

Solido dijo:


> Dentro de poco ya no habrá donde huir.



A algún estado USA gun friendly.

O a Suiza.

O algún país asiático conservador y de orden. Japón, por ejemplo.

Y -allí sí- uno sí que defiende al país de acogida.

Pero defender a la progre UE es hacer de escudo humano entre las estupidez de los estúpidops y sus inevitables consecuencias.


----------



## stuka! (14 Nov 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Aporte usted ideas mejores para -digamos- un modesto currela Extreñemo.





Si te da igual el Fisco : 
N26. 
-> Fiabilidad Alemana. 
->Liquidez absoluta. 
->Apertura cuenta online en minutos sin necesidad de compulsar ni nada.
-> Tarjeta MC rechulona
->, y fuera de la jurisdiccion Española a efectos de un divorcio, embargos y demas.

Si no te da igual el Fisco, o prefieres privacidad absoluta ,hay media docena de bancos equivalentes al N26 pero fuera del mundo CRS , por lo que las cuentas son opacas y no se chivan a Montoro. Igualmente contratables online.

Lo de las "cajas de seguridad" me parece una rayada de las peliculas del Bourne. Salvo que tengas que guardar autobiografias ineditas de hitler , manuscritos del mar muerto , o diamantes de inconfesable procedencia. Para todo lo demas, cuentas numeradas, en bancos basados en territorios que -por constitucion - garantizen el anonimato de los depositantes. Y asi -ademas- se justifica uno una visita a esos exoticos destinos.

*antes de que venga alguien con lo de los paradise papers ,la filtracion (al igual que los delatores de panama papers, et. al ) han sido via las agencias que gestionan la apertura de sociedades/trusts/ offshore - A dia de hoy no se han filtrado nunca las cuentas bancarias personales , en dichos paises, dado que muchos de esos micropaises tienen el secreto bancario , como fuente numero UNO de ingresos. Y lo garantizan via constitucion , poniendo las mayores trabas imaginables a los subpoenas de las agencias estatales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Nov 2017)

> y fuera de la jurisdiccion Española a efectos de un divorcio



Tengo cuenta en Suiza.

El amable suizo que me atendió me explicó que toda reclamación sobre mi dinero será decidida por tribunales...suizos.

Qué gran DESincentivo para quien quiera sacarme dienro en España: Ir a litigar a Suiza.

Ah, y nadie (excepto Hacienda) sabe en España que tengo ese dinero en Suiza.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2017)

silverdaemon dijo:


> pero estoy hay que combinarlo con sonrisitas, facepalms y algun que otro aspaviento motriz. No pierdas de vista que la mas absoluta inmovilidad puede ser interpretada como gesto de debilidad por algún enajenado. Lo de pasar del tema vale a una distancia de seguridad >3m con tiempo de reacción, si el pirado está mas cerca la estrategia es otra



Silencio no es Inmovilidad.

Una cosa es callarse, otra cosa es alejarse sin dar la espalda (en Karate hacemos mucho andar y hasta correr marcha atrás) y/o sacar cosas de los bolsillos.

Pero ante ciertas personas quedarse callado es lo mejor que uno puede hacer...entre otras cosas porque muchos seres humanos estan más allá de poder recibir explicaciones o argumentos.

Estoy tan, tan, tan lejos del ONJeta callejero de Media Luna Roja o Médicos Sin Vergüenzas que es perfectamente inútil (y hasta contraproducente) decirles nada...lo mejor es quedarse callado.


----------



## autsaider (18 Nov 2017)

Hilo relacionado con este:

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/am...-rooshv-hay-3-pildoras-azul-roja-y-negra.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2017)

*BURBUJA ESTATOLÁTRICA (Adoración a Estado) de "Manifestaciones" convocadas por el Estado. Disparate Fascista de ANÓMICOS*

En España nos parece "normal" porque no tenemos sociedad civil.

Pero no, no es normal: Cuan el Estado se atreve a convocar "manifestaciones reivindicativas" y la borregada asiste, es señal de que NO HAY SOCIEDAD CIVIL, y de que el estado ocupa todo el espacio público, como en la teoría fascista:





En España esta aberración comenzó con Franco: las "demostraciones sindicales", las manifestaciones de respaldo al regimen y los 1000 y 1 rituales para-fascistas del Franquismo:







Demostración sindical Madrid 1958 - YouTube

La Histórica Memoria: España contra Franco. 1946. - YouTube

Traslado de los restos de José Antonio fundador de la Falange - YouTube​
_La ministra de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad
Ha destacado que el PP "es el partido de las mujeres"_

Montserrat avisa de que ante la violencia de género "no cabe indolencia ni indiferencia" | Noticias de Nacional en Diario de Navarra













_ERES UNA MUJER EN SITUACIÓN DE VIOLENCIA DE GENERO

Si te castiga con la incomunicación verbal o permanece sordo ante tus manifestaciones…_

Señales de alerta y de riesgo ante el maltrato |







http://www.diariovasco.com/sociedad/excarcelan-acusado-violar-20171125003424-ntvo.html

https://construyendoplaceres.com/2015/05/08/seccion-femenina/

http://www.noticiasdenavarra.com/20...para-coordinarse-contra-la-violencia-machista



> Pero en los años setenta comenzó la decadencia. Al ser un lugar abrigado, y al relajarse la vigilancia policial, la 'Avenida de la Luz' empezó a llenarse de borrachos y maleantes.



https://www.idealista.com/news/inmo...rcelona-la-que-fue-la-mayor-galeria-comercial



> Con los 70 llega la decadencia.
> Poco a poco el lugar fue degradandose, la llegada de la democracia trajo consigo mas libertad social y menor control policial lo que fue facilitando la llegada de borrachos y vagabundos al lugar y la menor presencia de familias. En pocos años el publico de la galería cambio del todo y fue abandonado por usuarios y autoridades. Progresivamente el lugar se fue convirtiendo en un símbolo de la decadencia de la ciudad.



http://larosadefuego.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/avenida-de-la-luz-de-barcelona-lujo-y.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2017)

*PROTECCIÓN PÀTRIMONIAL: Manual práctico prevención RIESGOS ECONÓMICOS y jurídicos en entornos de denuncias falsas*

En entornos sociales donde se alientan, favorecen y premian las denuncias falsas ya NO se puede hacer la "vida normal" que se hacía hasta -digamos- los años 1990.

Una denuncia falsa puede destruir su patrimonio de las siguientes maneras:

* Haciéndole perder su trabajo si es ingresado en prisión preventiva aunque "sólo" sea unos meses. Un ejemplo:

Excarcelado tras exculparle el ADN de violar a una menor en los Sanfermines de este año. Diario de Noticias de Navarra​
* Destruyendo su reputación con la mera acusación, aún sin juicio, dejándole sin trabajos. Ejemplo:

Netflix cancela 'House of Cards' tras conocerse el escándalo de Kevin Spacey​
* Privándole del usufructo de su vivienda, obligándole a buscarse un alojamiento alternativo en precario. Ejemplo:







Un hombre inicia una huelga de hambre contra su sentencia de divorcio​
Es suicida hacer la vida de nuestros padres o abuelos. Ellos vivían en un entorno de mucha más seguridad jurídica.

En el entorno actual se imponen las siguientes cautelas:

1. Limite su exposición a posibles personas denunciadoras.

Cuantas menos personas puedan denunciarle, menos riesgo tendrá.

Si NO frecuenta usted estos ambientes...











































...más improbable será que le denuncien.

Discotecas, "Fiestas" tipo Sanfermines, "Conciertos" desfasados...NO GO ZONES.

Adicionalmente, este tipo de "Fiestas" suelen ser bastante lamentables, así que la posibilidad de ser denunciado en falso es UN MOTIVO MÁS para NO asistir.

A quien este tipo de "Fiestas" le resulten una diversión irresistible, QUE LUEGO NO SE QUEJE: Ya sabe al riesgo al que se expone.​
2. Evalúe cuidadosamente el posible perfil de persona denunciadora de las personas con las cuales escoja estar.

3. Conviértase en un objetivo poco interesante.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2017)

El bautismo segun San AYN RANDiano2 
Siempre me gustan tus hilos, pero esa vieja pedorra emasculada nunca me dio buena espina.
Bautismos en agua y fuego Espiritual - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Dic 2017)

"Dispersión" de "Manada" en Pamplona (>900Km de Sevilla) resalta miseria moral de Nazionalistas "Anti Dispersión PreSOS"

En Vasconistán existe desde hace 30 años una atosigante campaña contínua contra la Dispersión de las alimañas ETArras.

Un ejemplo:

Urkullu exige el acercamiento de presos etarras: ‘Sus familias sufren’

Las calles de vasconistán están repletas de este tipo de material:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2018)

Hilo:

*Los denunciados jenáricos que merecen ser triturados por la máquina lila:*

Los maltratadores de verdad.

Los votantes R 78.

Los progres.

Los lerdos que no ven lo que pasa.

Los colaboracionistas de la máquina lila.​
Calculo que sobre 4/5 de los triturados son JUSTAMENTE TRITURADOS.

*Hilo especulativo sobre posibles futuros de la Máquina Lila*

Encuesta.

Máquina Lila se parará tras alcanzar sus objetivos declarados.

Máquina Lila jamás se detendrá. Terminaresmos con Gulags para "machistas", reeducación obligatoria (Lao Gai) e impuestos especales para hombres.

Máquina Lila será como infección por Cándida que morirá cuando mate al paciente.

Máquina Lila se "cronificará" como el TimoSIDA:

Estan llegando al límite, entrando ya en RENDIMIENTOS DECRECIENTES a cada nueva oleada de propaganda.

Cada vez es más difícil subir el número de denuncias. Se estan quedando sin "mercado".

El Histerismo de la propaganda es síntoma de debilidad, no de fuerza.

En la Alemania Nazi la propaganda era cada vez menos efectiva por lo increíble. Lo mismo pasa ya con la propaganda Lila. A más estambótica la propaganda, menos efectividad.

Hay resistencias culturales a la Visión del mundo Lila. "Sólo" han denunciado menos de un 10% de las mujeres. Cada vez es más difícil "reclutar" a nuevas denunciadoras. Estan llegando al límite.

Se "cronificarán" como el TimoSIDA, que en los 80 profetizaba:

* "Tests de VIH" obligatorios.

* Campos de internamiento para "VIH+".

* "Policía VIH" armada para perseguir a los "infecciosos".

* Restaurantes con platos y cubiertos desechables.

* Denuncias por intento de asesinato por escupir un "Gay" a un policía (esto pasó en USA).

* 4/5 de la Humanidad muertos por la "Nueva Peste Negra", sobreviviendo sólo Monjas, Virgendotiros y los del Opues Dei. Este era un pronóstico "serio" en los años 80.​
No se cumplió nada de esto.

Igualmente no creo que se cumpla nada del "programa máximo" jenárico.

El TimoSIDA se ha quedado en un Meme Oficial más, al que no se presta mucha atención.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2018)

Supervivencia psicológica con respecto a las jenarizaciones:

Perder hijos es una posibilidad ineludible si los tienes. A es A. Tanto da dejar d ever a tu hijo porque lo secuestre la mafia rusa como porque tu ex no te permita verlo.

Las injusticias existen. Hay que aceptarlo. Hay que aceptar la posibilidad de ser detenido injustamente y aprender a tomárselo con irónica socarronería.

¿Qué es peor? ¿Ser VIOGEnizado o morir el Annual? ¿Ser denunciado por VIOGEN o la mili de 2 años de la psoguerra? ¿Ser VIOGENizado o que te manden a la batalla del Ebro?

Ser hombre es TENER PIEL DURA ante las inusticias y los agravios.​
Jenaro Industriees es contra antura, el tiempo juega en su contra.

Cada año de más profunda jenarización más y más gente se irá desenganchando de lo que comenzó presentándose como algo para "proteger a las víctimas".

La propaganda para ser efectiva ha de guardar cierta relación con la realidad.

La Propaganda de jenaro industries es cada vez más psicótica, y por lo tanto menos eficaz.

"Sólo ha habido" sobre 500.000 condenados, de 17.000.000 de candidatos. estan tocando techo, y lo saben.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2018)

Remedios filosóficos contra la irracionalidad del mundo

_Consolaciones de la Filosofía_ OBOSCostas a lo Boecio o Alain de Botton.







Consolación de la filosofía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







Consolaciones de la Filosofía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Principio de Incertidumbre: Como no sabes qué va a pasar, es de necios angustiarse

Popper: La Historia depende d ela técnica, y como es impredecible, la Historia es impredecible.

Puede inventarse desde una pastilla que haga genios CI>200 a todos los niños a un virus que extermine a toda la humanidad. Es posible. Nuestras demás preocupaciones palidecen ante esas posibilidades.

Principio fatalista: No vas a salir vivo de la vida, así que no te des demasiado mal por anda.

_Es que puedne matarme los delincuentes_ Claro, o puede matarte esta noche un coágulo cerebral mientras duermes. Morir en cualquier momento forma parte d ela vida. A es A.

_Es que mi ex igual no me deja ver a mis hijos_ Claro, o pueden ser secuestrados esta noche mientras duermes. O puedne morir en 1 mes de Leucemia. O morir en un Ortuella II. A es A. tener hijos implica poder dejar de verlos.

_Es que es Injusto_ Claro. Una injusticia más en un mundo lleno de injusticias. ¿No aceptas el mundo como es? Pues es ir en contra de la realidad.

No hay injusticias.

Supervicencia psicológica para el derroido por que propaganda progre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ene 2018)

Triptolemo dijo:


> El bautismo segun San AYN RANDiano2
> Siempre me gustan tus hilos, pero esa vieja pedorra emasculada nunca me dio buena espina.



"Emasculada", jojojojojo:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ene 2018)

Da para hilo:



> La inmigración aumenta el machismo y la violencia de género. Los inmigrantes no se quieren integrar, abusan del sistema sanitario vasco y colapsan las urgencias……”. Y así casi hasta el infinito. Esta es una pequeña muestra de los rumores



¿Quién puede ser un agente antirumores?







TALLER DE ESCRITURA PARA COMBATIR PREJUICIOS, ESTEREOTIPOS Y RUMORES DIVULGADOS CONTRA PERSONAS EXTRANJERAS


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ene 2018)

Utlizad en vuestras discusiones los 10 mandamientos de la lógica cuando alguien os argumente estúpidamente


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Da para hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sociedad: CREDO QUIA ABSURDUM 2: "Inmigración NO trae machismo", pese a que su tasa de "feminicidio" es MÁS X3 la de españoles


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Canela en rama. Da para hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paso a cola y "rescato" para hilo.


----------



## autsaider (12 Feb 2018)

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...es-y-mujeres/996476-se-invoca-a-randiano.html


----------



## autsaider (23 Feb 2018)

¿Qué nos ha pasado a los hombres?

Estaba leyendo sobre las campañas napoleónicas. Un dato curioso es que la tropa normalmente estaba impaciente por entrar en combate. Por poner el ejemplo de Borodino, la tropa avanzaba en medio de un humo denso contra los aleros y reductos rusos, sobre montones de cadáveres y heridos, bajo el fuego concentrado de artilleria y mosquetes (caian millones de balas sobre las masas concentradas de hombres y caballeria), Napoleón y el comandante ruso se quedaron catatónicos y ya no hicieron nada salvo dar alguna orden absurda, a pesar de la completa masacre, el humo, el agotamiento, la confusión y la ausencia de sus líderes, los oficiales de ambos bandos tomaron el mando de la batalla por su cuenta y lo hicieron bien. Se ocupaban de inspirar y animar a la tropa propia y ajena (los que tenían heridas de muerte seguían al frente de sus tropas en plan el Cid). Y combinaron el ataque de la artilleria, la infanteria y la caballería para lograr el máximo efecto.

Se reservaba a las tropas de élite para cuando llegase el momento en que el enemigo estuviese relativamente débil. Su objetivo era llegar y encabezar el ataque final. Los franceses habían logrado poner a los rusos en esa situación. Le pidieron la guardia a Napoleón para montar un gran ataque que supondría miles de muertos y decidiría la batalla. Pero este se negó. La indignación de los comandantes franceses al enterarse no tenía límites. Pero siguieron haciendo todo lo que podían con lo que tenían. Los rusos tuvieron tiempo de traer refuerzos y la batalla que estaba a punto de decidirse volvió al punto de partida: tropas avanzando bajo el fuego enemigo y posiciones que se ganan y se pierden en medio de una carniceria. Unos 500 comandantes franceses murieron. Y otros 1500 resultaron heridos.

Semejante coraje hoy no existe salvo en las novelas de ciencia-ficción.

¿Qué nos ha pasado a los hombres?

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...000263-que-pasado-a-hombres.html#post21353066


----------



## autsaider (26 Feb 2018)

Pongo aquí un discurso que merece la pena. Y lo hago sabiendo de antemano que nadie lo va a ver:

This Is Water (con subtítulos en español) - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2018)

http://www.metastatic.org/text/This is Water.pdf

This Is Water - Wikipedia


----------



## autsaider (27 Feb 2018)

Randiano ¿cuando vas a abrir un hilo sobre la rebelión de Atlas en España?

Yo cada día tengo más ganas de que llegue el momento en el que autonomos y empresarios griten ¡basta ya! y se sacudan el yugo de encima.


----------



## ESC (7 Mar 2018)

Me gusta esto del "objetivismo oscuro". Me recuerda al tratado de la estupidez humana.

http://www.economia.unam.mx/profesores/eloria/PDFs/Cursos/6-estupidez%20humana.pdf

Sin embargo creo que le concede demasiada importancia al individuo y la autonomía. Creo que se puede ser misántropo sin caer en el rechazo.

A = A. Soberbio, el ser humano es estúpido/ no racional.

¿Eso anula el colectivismo acaso?. ¿El bien común?

Le propongo lo siguiente:

- "El ser humano es un ser social, por tanto, si le va bien a la comunidad le irá bien a el."

Caemos de lleno en una paradoja. Si todo el mundo es individualista y se mueve por el "sálvese quien pueda". Llegará un momento en el que tampoco tendrá muchas opciones de huir a otro País en caso de guerra como usted propone. Más si se consigue ese globalismo soñado por nuestra clase dirigente.

Así es como yo lo veo:

- Hay un porcentaje pequeño de psicópatas que buscan su propio bien a expensas de los demás.

- Están aquellos estúpidos que no buscan el bien ni para consigo mismo ni para con los demás.

- Y luego tenemos a la gente inteligente que busca el bien común, ergo para si mismo ya que se ve como un ser social.

Pero esta propuesta no deja de ser otra abstracción.

-------------------------------------------------------

El en la sociedad actual vemos una fractura a la hora de entender si ese bien común es a escala nacional o global. Pero eso ya es otra historia.

-------------------------------------------------------

Concuerdo con usted, si caemos en una guerra civil conmigo que no cuenten. Prefiero seguir uniendo lazos desde fuera. Eso si, como nos hagan una invasión de infantería lo tengo claro. 

Pero el mundo se ha tornado más difuso a la hora de visualizar ambos panoramas.


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2018)

Para mi la vida se resume en dos ejemplos. Lo que está pasando en Yemen y la novela La busca de Unamuno.

Yemen es un país que de entrada estaba formado por la unión de dos países y de diversas tribus. Es un país que importa casi toda su comida y exporta su petróleo. Cuando se quedaron sin petróleo, no podían importar suficiente comida. Y las tensiones crecieron y crecieron hasta que finalmente estalló la guerra civil.

Cuando empezó la guerra civil, el grupo más poderoso eran los huties. Y si los huties se hiciesen con el control, lo más probable es que el resto de tribus tendrían que someterse o ser exterminadas. Pero los huties están armados por Irán.

Así que intervinieron los árabes y sus aliados contra los huties. Atacaron a las milicias huties. Y bloquearon los puertos. El resultado es que en un país de 29 millones de habitantes, hay 18 millones que no saben cuando será su próxima cómida. Además atacaron la infraestructura de agua potable del país. El resultado es que están apareciendo brotes de cólera y disentería.

¿Esto no es un genocidio? No son pocos los que afirman que se trata de eso. Los árabes y sus aliados no buscan un cambio político en Yemen ni nada por el estilo. Lo que buscan es otra cosa: tienen la intención deliberada de exterminar a las tribus que no les gustan.

La novela La busca se resume en lo siguiente: Tú tienes dos opciones. Puedes ponerte la corbata y trabajar cada día. O puedes ser un delincuente y un trapichero. En ambos casos lo que te espera en el 95% de los casos es una vida de frustación, situaciones absurdas, tareas exasperantes, el dinero siempre te viene justo (y a veces ni eso) etc.

Pues esos dos ejemplos son el resumen de lo que constituye la vida para la inmensa mayoría de los habitantes de este mundo.


----------



## autsaider (17 Mar 2018)

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...008900-mas-que-probable-futuro-de-espana.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Mar 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Es un país que importa casi toda su comida y exporta su petróleo



El desastre lo tenían ya por diseño de país.

Uno no debe ponerse en esa situación nunca.

Por eso aconsejo como medida existencial cultivar comida quienes tengan un terrenito para hacerlo...aunque sea una tomatera..algo.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Mar 2018)

Aynrandiano las langosta van a derroirrte...
Estoy pensando en hacerme una casa torre. ¿Me ayudas? no es broma en una año tendre cash sano...

Plaga de langostas en Gran Canaria - YouTube


----------



## autsaider (23 Mar 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Refloto el hilo para contar algunas anécdotas.
> 
> Si dejaban un hueco libre por ahí les montaban el ataque. Así que no podían dejar huecos. La tropa tenía que mantener posiciones y estar allí parados mientras las balas de cañón les caían encima. Los oficiales recorrían las líneas para darles ánimos a la tropa. Y con cada descarga se veían escenas como una bala de cañón impactando sobre un coracero: lo partía en dos y le reventaba la cabeza. Y los que estaban a su lado quitaban los trozos de cerebro del pan y seguían comiendo.
> 
> ...



https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...s-y-mujeres/1000263-que-pasado-a-hombres.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Mar 2018)

La falsedad de siempre sobre el Objetivismo:

La religión de AynRandiano es satanismo?

Y mi respuesta:



> El Satanismo no respeta los derechos ajenos.
> 
> El Objetivismo sí.
> 
> ...


----------



## autsaider (27 Mar 2018)

Randiano necesito una respuesta.

¿Donde entran rasgos tan especificamente humanos como el coraje y el heroismo en tu credo oboscista?

Te pongo un ejemplo concreto: el cruce del berezina.

Situación: la tropa francesa lleva semanas comiendo una patata al día, o un trozo de carne cruda al día, o simplemente nada. Haciendo marchas agotadoras. Hostigados sin parar por los cosacos. Perseguidos y atacados por el ejército ruso. Durmiendo a la intemperie en pleno invierno ruso. Cubiertos de parásitos. El agotamiento y la desmoralización de la tropa es absoluta.

Llegan al berezina, no hay puente, dos o tres ejércitos rusos están al llegar, y no tienen equipo de pontones porque en su huida para salvar el pellejo lo han perdido todo.

Una única compañía conservaba equipo de zapadores. Los soldados se meten en el acto en el agua agua cubierta de tempanos a construir un puente improvisado sabiendo que van a morir en el proceso. Con el mismo ritmo con que los va matando el agua helada, otros se meten, ocupan su lugar, y prosiguen la construcción. Al final el puente está listo.

El grueso de los franceses lograron salvarse cuando todo indicaba que la aniquilación era inminente.

¿Como encaja eso en tu credo?


----------



## autsaider (28 Mar 2018)

Cada vez que alguien te pregunta algo de esto lo que haces es evitar el tema.

Parece que el coraje no tiene cabida en tu credo y no lo quieres reconocer.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Mar 2018)

> ¿Donde entran rasgos tan especificamente humanos como el coraje y el heroismo en tu credo oboscista?



Son grandes virtudes, pero deben estar al servicio de los propios objetivos existenciales, no al servicio de alguna "Causa" ajena.

El error de los soldados de la Gran Armé esa estar en la Gran Armé.

Los zapadores que se sacrificaron debieron haber desertado a la primera oportunidad, muy lejos de Rusia.

Si uno sirve a causas equivocadas, termina en callejones sin salida éticos.


----------



## autsaider (29 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Son grandes virtudes, pero deben estar al servicio de los propios objetivos existenciales, no al servicio de alguna "Causa" ajena.
> 
> El error de los soldados de la Gran Armé esa estar en la Gran Armé.
> 
> ...



¿Y si te digo que Napoleón era precisamente el que más riesgos corría? ¿El que al llegar la batalla se pasaba varios días seguidos durmiendo solo una hora al día porque tenía demasiado que hacer y un hombre de verdad no falta a sus obligaciones? ¿El que antes de la batalla desplegaba una actividad sin fin porque las circunstancias exigian una actividad sin fin?

A lo mejor tu idea de una guerra consiste en que el soldado se sacrifica y el comandante se queda tranquilamente en la retaguardia bebiendo champán: el soldado tiene que esforzarse cuando está cansado, cuando está asustado, cuando no puedes más... y el comandante no hace nada de eso debido a los privilegios de su rango.

Tu mente está totalmente patas arriba.

Los hombres se realizan cuando acometen empresas radicalmente difíciles y radicalmente peligrosas: no hay otra manera. 

Para los soldados estar en la grande armee era un privilegio (no una imposición). Y los comandantes de los soldados eran los que más se esforzaban, los que más se angustiaban, y los que más morían. Porque estar en lo alto significa que se espera más de ti.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Mar 2018)

> ¿Y si te digo que Napoleón era precisamente el que más riesgos corría? ¿El que al llegar la batalla se pasaba varios días seguidos durmiendo solo una hora al día porque tenía demasiado que hacer y un hombre de verdad no falta a sus obligaciones?



Napoleón no llevaba una vida racional: No respetaba los derechos ajenos.

Si hubiese sido racional se hubiese dedicado a gobernar Francia de la mejor manera posible, no a destruir Europa (y Francia en el proceso).

ídem para los que le seguían.


----------



## autsaider (30 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Napoleón no llevaba una vida racional: No respetaba los derechos ajenos.
> 
> Si hubiese sido racional se hubiese dedicado a gobernar Francia de la mejor manera posible, no a destruir Europa (y Francia en el proceso).
> 
> ídem para los que le seguían.



Lo único que no cambia nunca es que todo está en continuo cambio. La población, los recursos, la tecnología... todo cambia continuamente. Y nada permanece nunca igual. Es así y no puede ser de otra manera.

No hay statu quo ni puede haberlo. Así que las naciones/tribus/pueblos solo tienen dos opciones: o avanzan o retroceden.

Métete eso en la cabeza. El statu quo es imposible. Nunca lo ha habido y nunca lo habrá. Así que solo tienes dos opciones: o avanzas o retrocedes. ¿Qué ocurre si retrocedes? Pasamos al siguiente punto.

Vivir no es un derecho. Vivir es un privilegio. Y hay que pagar por ello llevando una vida que consiste en hacer cosas que odias, cosas que te abruman, cosas que te exasperan, cosas dificilísimas...

PD: Si vas a poner el ejemplo de Suiza ¿qué pasará con Suiza el día que en Moscú (por la razón que sea) decidan soltarle una bomba nuclear? Pues que los suizos desaparecerán. Los suizos existen solo porque alguien ajeno a ellos así lo ha decidido. El día que decida lo contrario los suizos desaparecerán. Y los culpables serán los suizos por haberse puesto a si mismos en esa situación.


----------



## autsaider (1 Abr 2018)

Randiano eres como el progre que se pone hecho una furia cuando oye que un negro nunca van a ganar la medalla de las matemáticas. Le dices que un blanco nunca va a ganar los 100 metros lisos, y el progre, en vez de admitir que no lleva razón, sigue en sus trece.


----------



## autsaider (1 Abr 2018)

Viendo que en tus últimos hilos sigues con el rollo de que no existe Dios, y a sabiendas de que corregirte no sirve absolutamente para nada, me voy a poner a corregirte porque ya me tienes harto.

Una cualidad de los ojos es que solo detectan una mínima parte de la luz que les llega. Pues a nuestra mente le pasa lo mismo: solo somos conscientes de una mínima parte de la realidad que nos rodea.

Una cualidad de la visión son las ilusiones ópticas: las estructuras que construyen la imagen fallan y ves cosas que no existen. Pues a nuestra mente le ocurre lo mismo. Si tú te pones a pensar en Dios, en el amor, en el sentido de la vida... las estructuras del pensamiento fallan y conducen tu pensamiento por caminos que no son y acabas llegando a falsos problemas. Y los falsos problemas por definición no pueden resolverse.

Aquí vienen las dos buenas noticias. Si tú sabes como funciona la mente, entonces puedes ponerte a pensar en todas esas cosas sin que tu pensamiento falle y se meta en caminos que no son. Y la segunda buena noticia es que la realidad es de una simplicidad radical.

Vivir consiste en tomar decisiones. Y para tomar decisiones tienes que saber lo que es pensar. Por eso es imposible que puedas vivir si no sabes lo que es pensar. Eres un esperpento completo si no te has ocupado de averiguar cual es el origen y la naturaleza de nuestro pensamiento.

Con respecto a los filósofos te voy a explicar solo lo básico. Tengo que explicarte lo básico porque no sabes ni eso.

Lo que tienen en común los grandes filósofos de la antigüedad (Sócrates, Carneades, Pitágoras...) es que escriben poco o directamente nada por motivos evidentes. Los que si que se dedican a escribir son los sofistas.

Con respecto a los escasos filósofos que si escribían voy a nombrar solo a dos para que te empieces a dar cuenta de la absoluta bancarrota mental que tienes:

Los libros de Platón no enseñan nada. Él mismo empieza sus charlas diciendo que solo sabe que no sabe nada y que por tanto no tiene nada que enseñar. ¿Entonces por qué los escribe? Sus libros son una herramienta llamada metacognición. Él pretende que cuando lees sus libros se encienda en ti la llama que haga que te des cuenta de que todo en lo que basabas tu vida es falso. Y que entonces salgas de la mierda en la que te has metido tu solito.

Los libros de Aristóteles cuenta el propio Aristóteles en una carta a Alejandro lo que son. Son un memorandum. Y no sirven ni para el que pretende instruirse ni para el que pretende enseñar. Solo sirven como resumen rápido para el que ya ha sido instruido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2018)

> Viendo que en tus últimos hilos sigues con el rollo de que no existe Dios



No sé qué significa la palabra "Dios".

Y usted tampoco lo sabe.


----------



## autsaider (6 Abr 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No sé qué significa la palabra "Dios".
> 
> Y usted tampoco lo sabe.



Pues te lo explica en un libro que precisamente le hizo ganar el nobel: La evolución creadora.

Dios es una entidad lógica:
-existe sin principio ni fin porque su propia esencia es existir
-es omnipotente en el sentido de que si algo es posible él lo puede hacer
-es amor y esa es su motivación para crearnos

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 19:55 ----------

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...mujeres/1016115-mayo-del-68-de-occidente.html


----------



## autsaider (7 Abr 2018)

Tengo una pregunta importante que hacerte.

Supongamos por un momento que no existe Dios. Que no tenemos alma. Que no existe ni el bien ni el mal. Que no existe la obligación de hacer lo correcto. etc.

¿Entonces qué sentido tiene vivir?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Abr 2018)

> Tengo una pregunta importante que hacerte.
> 
> Supongamos por un momento que no existe Dios. Que no tenemos alma. Que no existe ni el bien ni el mal. Que no existe la obligación de hacer lo correcto. etc.
> 
> ¿Entonces qué sentido tiene vivir?



El sentido de la vida es el que nosotros le demos.

Quien no acepte este hecho ha escogido vivir una vida sin sentido.

Creo que era Heiddeger el que decía que el hombre era el único "Dador de sentido" del Universo conocido.


----------



## autsaider (9 Abr 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El sentido de la vida es el que nosotros le demos.
> 
> Quien no acepte este hecho ha escogido vivir una vida sin sentido.
> 
> Creo que era Heiddeger el que decía que el hombre era el único "Dador de sentido" del Universo conocido.



Asombroso que pueda existir alguien con las ideas que tienes tú.

Tu vida no tiene sentido. Para tapar el vacio lo que haces es inventarte uno. Y además crees que los demás estamos en la misma situación y que por tanto tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Increible. Ver para creer.

Por cierto estaba leyendo a Gasset y él explica una serie de cosas que también son asombrosas. Él dice que los pacifistas creen que la guerra es innecesaria, creen que la guerra surge debido a las malas pasiones de los hombres, y creen que si se suprimen estas malas pasiones las guerras dejarán de existir. Roza lo imposible que pueda existir alguien con esas ideas en la cabeza. Siento una mezcla de asombro y fascinación. Esto es increible.

Edito para añadir:

PD: Por supuesto Gasset acaba su análisis diciendo que los pacifistas son seres inmorales.


----------



## angek (9 Abr 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Asombroso que pueda existir alguien con las ideas que tienes tú.
> 
> Tu vida no tiene sentido. Para tapar el vacio lo que haces es inventarte uno. Y además crees que los demás estamos en la misma situación y que por tanto tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Increible. Ver para creer.
> 
> Por cierto estaba leyendo a Gasset y él explica una serie de cosas que también son asombrosas. Él dice que los pacifistas creen que la guerra es innecesaria, creen que la guerra surge debido a las malas pasiones de los hombres, y creen que si se suprimen estas malas pasiones las guerras dejarán de existir. Roza lo imposible que pueda existir alguien con esas ideas en la cabeza. Siento una mezcla de asombro y fascinación. Esto es increible.



No es que Randiano necesite a alguien para defenderlo, pero estos post parecen ataques sin mucha miga. 

¿Por qué su vida no tiene sentido?

¿Dónde y cómo se obtiene tal afirmación?

Me gustaría saber algún ejemplo contrapuesto. Alguien cuya vida sí tenga sentido, según usted. 

También por qué le resulta asombroso. ¿En términos de una persona entre 100 millones o similar?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Abr 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Asombroso que pueda existir alguien con las ideas que tienes tú.
> 
> Tu vida no tiene sentido. Para tapar el vacio lo que haces es inventarte uno. Y además crees que los demás estamos en la misma situación y que por tanto tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Increible. Ver para creer



¿Y en qué evidencia se basa usted para decir que mi vida no tiene sentido? :


----------



## autsaider (9 Abr 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y en qué evidencia se basa usted para decir que mi vida no tiene sentido? :



Lo acabas de decir tú mismo: la vida no tiene sentido y por eso tenemos que invertarnos uno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2018)

El sentido "inventado" de la vida es perfectamente válido si es racional.

Es como la 9ª Sinfonía: Es "inventada", pero es real e inmortal.

La vida es un lienzo en blanco.

Que tengamos que pintarlo no hace que sea "falso" el cuadro.


----------



## autsaider (11 Abr 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El sentido "inventado" de la vida es perfectamente válido si es racional.
> 
> Es como la 9ª Sinfonía: Es "inventada", pero es real e inmortal.
> 
> ...



La especulación es un lujo. La acción es una necesidad. Nuestro cerebro no está diseñado para pensar en los planes de Dios, o en la estructura de la realidad, o en la naturaleza del amor. Está diseñado para mantenernos con vida. Por eso para ponerte a pensar primero tienes que hackear tu mente.

Nosotros pensamos que la vida son los seres vivos porque nuestra estructura mental empuja nuestro pensamiento en esa direción. Pero cuando tu coges tu cuerpo lo que encuentras son moléculas, células, tejidos, órganos y sistemas que cumplen funciones. Y entonces surge la pregunta de si somos un cuerpo que realiza funciones o si somos funciones realizadas por un cuerpo. Pues la respuesta es lo segundo.

Nosotros somos funciones. Si averiguas cuales son las funciones del hombre entonces es cuando sabes quien eres y por qué estás aquí.

El sentido de nuestra vida es el que es, no el que nos inventemos. Y nosotros solo tenemos dos opciones: o aceptarlo o rechazarlo. Y por supuesto los actos tienen consecuencias: te espera el cielo o el infierno.

Cuando tú coges cualquier ser vivo (desde bacterias hasta el ser humano) siempre encuentras lo mismo. Tú procedes de un óvulo de tu madre. La pregunta es: si tú procedes de una célula del cuerpo de tu madre ¿donde ponemos la línea que te separa a ti de tu madre?

No existen los seres vivos. Existen cadenas de seres vivos porque cada ser vivo es parte del que le precede. Hay una cadena que creó a las plantas, otra a los peces, etc. Pero en realidad todas esas cadenas son una sola corriente y los seres vivos son el medio que utiliza la corriente para avanzar. Y esa corriente no actúa al azar. Tiene planes y objetivos porque es Dios el que está detrás. 

Puedes aceptar la realidad y ser lo que estás destinado a ser. O puedes rebelarte y convertirte en la antítesis de ti mismo. Cielo o infierno es lo que te espera.


----------



## autsaider (16 Abr 2018)

Randiano se le reclama en este hilo:

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...19725-peliculas-sentido-moral-ayuda-pido.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2018)

Batman Begins.

The Omega Man (la de Charlton Heston).

El Manantial.

Atlas Shrugged.

Starship Troopers.

El Juego de Ender.

Atmósfera Cero.


----------



## autsaider (17 Abr 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Batman Begins.
> 
> The Omega Man (la de Charlton Heston).
> 
> ...



El propósito evidente de la moral es provocar transformaciones en uno mismo. Una moral que no provoca transformaciones ni es moral ni es nada.

La respuesta que tú das no sé que significa porque no explicas que hay de moral en esas películas (por ejemplo ¿que hay de moral en el juego de ender?). De todas las películas que has mencionado creo que Starship troopers es la única con sentido moral.

Pero me has hecho preguntarme que entiendes tú por moral. Me he puesto a mirar y resulta que Ayn Rand decía que el propósito de la moral era la felicidad. De hecho dice que nuestra obligación moral es esforzarnos en alcanzar las más altas cotas de felicidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2018)

> por ejemplo ¿que hay de moral en el juego de ender?



Que la vida es muy jodida y hay que luchar por existir.

Y que un niño puede ser un guerrero temible con la formación adecuada.

Y que una sola persona puede marcar la gran diferencia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2018)

La LIVG hace a todos lops hombres miembros de la Organización terrorista "patriarcado".

Es como si la Ley Antiterrorista de la UCD hubiese establecido que todos los vascos son ETArras y que -por lo tanto- todo delito cometido por un vasco es -automáticamente- colaboración con ETA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2018)

> La respuesta que tú das no sé que significa porque no explicas que hay de moral en esas películas



Batman Begins.

"Arco" completo de redención de un personaje, forjado y no roto por la desgracia.

De pijo casapapi asustadizo a superhéroe valiente y ultra-capaz, todo a través del esfuerzo.

A los progres les horrorizó la peli desde que la atisbaron...

batman shrugged - Buscar con Google

...y mira que las "Batman" anteriores eran chorradas inofensivas:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2018)

ETA ya se ha "disuelto" muchas veces:

ETA pm. ETA Berri, ETA VI asamblea...

El IRA era el IRA Provisional (provos), lo mismo que Omagh lo hizo IRA Continuidad...

ETA (me temo) volverá, auqnue sea bajo otro nombre.

Otegui - Arzallus, ATA, las pistolas desaparecidas...y los GC de Alsasua que pudieron haber muerto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2018)

Hilo: Toda mención a "hombres y mujeres" es "transfoba" por no decir "hombres y mujeres cis y trans".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2018)

mgtow "OBJETIVISTA", aconsejan hacer una "rebelión de Atlas":



> When a cost/benefit analysis reveals there is no benefit, it doesn't take a genius to remove himself from the equation. In this kind of climate, a smart man does not effectively show his value by giving more, or by working harder. He shows his value by removing himself entirely.



The History of Men Going Their Own Way | MGTOW


----------



## autsaider (5 Jun 2018)

¿Que opina un pacifista fanático como randiano acerca de las guerras de Espartaco?

Mi opinión es que su único problema eran los seguidores que tenía: una manada de seres llenos de furia que solo pensaban en matar y saquear sin parar. Espartaco les dijo que en Italia solo había tropas de tercera y que cuando llegasen las de primera serían aniquilados. Pero no le escucharon. Intentó sacarlos de Italia pero le obligaron a dar media vuelta. Intento convertir a sus hombres en un ejército que luchase para construirse un futuro, pero sus hombres solo querían muerte y destrucción. Los lideró y los condujo por un rosario de victorias, pero sus subordinados eran cada vez más parecidos a los amos contra los que luchaban: solo pensaban en placeres y maldades.

Finalmente cuando llegaron las tropas de primera, parte de su ejército le abandonó en el momento de máximo peligro para hacer la guerra por su cuenta. El contingente separado fue aniquilado y poco después el grupo principal.


----------



## angek (21 Jun 2018)

Libros de prepping en este Humble Bundle: 

Humble Book Bundle: Survive Anything by Skyhorse (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## chemarin (21 Jun 2018)

Si quedaba alguna duda sobre la salud mental de Aynrandiano, con este hilo queda resuelta, no porque tenga sus propias creencias, obviamente tiene derecho a ello como cualquiera, sino por fundar un movimiento filosófico y religioso, ahí es nada el super-ego de este super-cretino, y lo más sorprendente es la cantidad de seguidores que tiene. Felicidades por demostrar, una vez más, el carácter borreguil de la peña.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2018)

¿Puede usted explicar por qué denota meyor salud mental SEGUIR una filosofía que CREAR una?


----------



## chemarin (22 Jun 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Puede usted explicar por qué denota meyor salud mental SEGUIR una filosofía que CREAR una?



Tu egocentrismo psicopático es evidente no porque crees una filosofía propia, que en realidad lo hacemos todos los que pensamos autónomamente, sino porque sientes la necesidad de airearla a los cuatro vientos, porque te crees importante.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2018)

chemarin dijo:


> Tu egocentrismo psicopático es evidente no porque crees una filosofía propia, que en realidad lo hacemos todos los que pensamos autónomamente, sino porque sientes la necesidad de airearla a los cuatro vientos, porque te crees importante.



anónimamente, porque publicar un libro con sus teorías tendría sentido.

Aunque también pudiera tener intenciones altruistas porque cree que sus pensamientos son valiosos.

Pueden ser intenciones indistinguibles hasta cierto punto.

Aunque la verdad es que un foro de estas características no invita a tal esfuerzo íntimo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2018)

Desbanque argumentalmente a las chifladas del "Estamos en Guerra...Nos estan matando". Pregúntele qué armas lleva encima o que arte marcial practica.

NUEVO DELITO DE ODIO DE EL PAIS: Todos los hombres somos "una caca" y se nos puede pisotear y aplastar impunemente

¿Qué calzado lleva para huir de los acosadores?

¿Chancletas?

¿LLeva blindaje corporal para protegerse de los agresores?

¿Alarma eléctrica para alertar por un asalto?

¿Chorro o Aerosol de defensa personal?

¿QUé arte marcial practica?

¿Entrena velocidad para huir d elos agresores?

¿Ha aprendido a manejar bastón o kubotan?

¿Qué es esto de unas "Guerreras"...







...que "estan en guerra" pero van por la calle desarmadas, con top y chancletas y leyendo whatssapps en el móvil?

"Guerreras revolucionarias"...







...con vestidito y sandalias de cintas con tacón:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ago 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Aunque también pudiera tener intenciones altruistas porque cree que sus pensamientos son valiosos



Ayn Rand decía que difundir el Objetivismo "altruisticamente" era sanamente Egoista, ya que difundir ideas correctas hace el muno mejor para uno.


----------



## Huso (5 Ago 2018)

¿Todavía este subnormal subiendo su payasada de hilo?

Sube éste, mamarracho. O entra por lo menos si tienes algo de dignidad:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...e-lupa-corrupcion-vox-analisis-y-critica.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ago 2018)

Huso dijo:


> ¿Todavía este subnormal subiendo su payasada de hilo?
> 
> Sube éste, mamarracho. O entra por lo menos si tienes algo de dignidad:
> 
> VOX EN EL CENTRO DE LA LUPA: CORRUPCIÓN EN VOX, ANÁLISIS y CRÍTICA.



le corrijo el enlace y sigo su amable invitación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ago 2018)

*Ideas insólitas para el Pacto de Estado*

Llamar a los "Puntos Negros" para las mujeres "Puntos Marrones":

Barakaldo busca eliminar "los puntos negros" de agresiones a mujeres

Grupos de mujeres detectarán puntos negros en Portugalete. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

El PNV pide «identificar los puntos negros del municipio para evitar agresiones sexistas» | El Diario Vasco​
Tortura Legal para los acusados de delitos Jenáricos.

Valle de las Caídas

Sugiero reconversión en _*Valle de las Caídas*_

Sugiero que lo reutilicemos para enterrar a las nuevas "Caídas", las "Caídas" Jenáricas.

Lo pintamos de Lila y listo.

Cada Caida será llevada en andas al Valle por FMNZ locales desde su provincia, como cuando el traslado de José Antonio:

Traslado y entierro con honores a José Antonio Primo de Rivera - YouTube







Se pinta la cruz de Lila, se le añade un círculo de material ligero y tenemos el emblema FMNZ:





Funerales de Estado para las Caídas

Placas con los nombres de las Caídas en cada Hay Untamiento:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ago 2018)

¿En qué se parece HUNDIMIENTO PUENTE GÉNOVA con INCENDIO ALCALÁ 20?: Accidentes suceden a PAÍSES SE SALEN DEL GUIÓN

Un poquito de hemeroteca.

Ante todo, nos metió en la OTAN un NO ELECTO (como Pedro Sánchez):

_*El único elemento nuevo introducido en el status español durante la reunión de Madrid fue la integración en la OTAN, a mediados de 1982, por el Gobierno de Calvo Sotelo*_

La diplomacia española pasó del atlantismo activo con UCD a la oferta de mediación socialista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Calvo Sotelo llegó a la presidencia tras la extrañísima dimisión de Suárez en la cual Suárez dio a entender que si no dimitía la "Democracia" terminaría en España.

Suárez tuvo muchos accidentes en su presidencia. Y muchos muertos de ETA.

Causalmente dimitió y ETA pasó a matar menos y dejarond esuceder desgraciadísimos accidentes como el incendio del Hotel Corona de Aragón o la explosión de gas de la escuela de Ortuella.

Dediqué hilo a los accidentes y los muertos del gobierno Suárez...hasta que dimitió, o le hicieron dimitir, mejor dicho:

Suárez era muy poco entusiasta con el tema OTAN.

Su sustituto no electo (Calvo Sotelo) fue el que nos metió en la OTAN.

Por cierto, el 23-F pasó mientras se votaba a Calvo Sotelo como nuevo presidente.

Pero hete aquí que el PSOE gana las elecciones en 1982 con al promesa de sacarnos de la OTAN:



Noticias de prensa sobre actitud PSOE ante OTAN ANTES del incendio de Alcalá 20, todas son de 1983:

Felipe González y Nicolás Redondo impiden que afloren las tensiones internas del PSOE | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Madrid 26 SEP 1983

El carisma de Felipe González, el deseo de mantener la unidad dentro del partido, y los grandes esfuerzos que hace Nicolás Redondo por mantener a raya a las bases de UGT evitan que las tensiones internas del Partido Socialista Obrero Español afloren virulentamente. El conglomerado de corrientes de opinión que ahora existen dentro del colectivo, la política que sigue el Gobierno en materia económica y su indecisión con respecto a la salida de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN), se presupone que serán los temas de debate más controvertidos en el congreso que celebrará el partido en el otoño del próximo año. 

Menor concreción en las fechas sobre el referéndum de la OTAN | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

_*Madrid 21 SEP 1983

Otros miembros del Gobierno han mencionado la conveniencia de salir de la OTAN, pero sin fechas. El más caracterizado de los defensores de la salida, que es el vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, ha prodigado manifestaciones sobre el sentimiento mayoritario, de los españoles en contra de la pertenencia de España a la pero nunca ha precisado OTAN, fechas.*_​
Ídem pero DESPUÉS incendio Alcalá 20:

​


----------



## autsaider (24 Ago 2018)

Randiano:

Iba a aconsejarte que leyeras el Bhagavad gita. Va de un tio que tiene que ir a la guerra. Y encima la lucha es contra sus propios paisanos. Lo cual evidentemente le provoca una tormenta de emociones y un mar de dudas:

¿Es correcta la acción guerrera?; en caso de serla ¿tendré el valor necesario para poder cumplir con mi función?; en caso de que lo tenga ¿qué será de mi alma si muero como un héroe?; etc.

El Dios que preserva el mundo del mal se da cuenta de que el tio tiene un caos interior tan colosal que ha quedado paralizado. Así que decide encarnarse y hablar con el tipo para aclararle las cosas. La conversación que tienen es el Bhagavad gita: porque antes de librar la batalla exterior hay que librar la batalla interior.

Cuando el diálogo acaba el tio entiende que la virtud es su deber. Ya no hay confusión interior en él. Ahora está listo para cumplir con su deber.

Te iba a aconsejar que lo leyeras pero sospecho que no vas a hacerlo ni mucho menos vas a profundizar en esos planteamientos porque no te interesa la verdad. Lo que tú buscas es un autoengaño vital que te resulte medianamente aceptable: convertir tu vida en una farsa.

Sospecho que si tuvieras la ocasión de ser sincero dirías que las mentiras son indispensables. Dirias que las mentiras son la clave de la esperanza, la tranquilidad y el bienestar. Que muchas veces son lo único que hacen que te levantes por las mañanas. Y que las mas necesarias de todas son las que te cuentas a ti mismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2018)

> Te iba a aconsejar que lo leyeras pero sospecho que no vas a hacerlo



Lo leí en los años 90. Compré mi ejemplar en una libería esotérica.

Lo leí porque supe que tanto Oppenheimer (creador bomba atómica) como Himmler (el de las SS) lo leían asiduamente, y me picó la curiosidad.

Himmler iba siempre con ejemplar encima, y Oppie pronunció una cita del libro al ver el primer ensayo nuclear en Trinity.

Nazis, la conspiración del ocultismo - YouTube

51:20

Curiosamente coincide con metraje de su visita ...San Sebastián.


----------



## autsaider (24 Ago 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo lei en los años 90.
> 
> Compré mi ejemplas en una libería esotérica.
> 
> ...



Pues de poco te ha servido su lectura.


----------



## CBRONSON (24 Ago 2018)

Yo le recomiendo la lectura del libro, Dersu uzala. una belleza. supongo lo habra leido o habra visto la peli de kurosawa.

si no lo ha leido le encantara.

Espero y deseo que tenga usted su Dersu Uzala. 
La mesa cero del Blasco: Dersu Uzala


----------



## autsaider (24 Ago 2018)

Resumen del libro metafísica de la guerra:

El hombre tiene un lado terrenal y un lado trascendente. Para encontrarnos a nosotros mismos tenemos que entregarnos a nuestro lado trascendente. Y para eso primero tenemos que quemar nuestro lado terrenal. La guerra es uno de los muchos modos (y además el mejor) de quemar ese lado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Sep 2018)

Como dice Ronald Reagan (2:20) _*"Cuando grandes fuerzas actúan en el mundo aprendemos que somos Espíritus...hay algo que trasciende al tiempo y al espacio que nos ordena deberes trascendentes"*_:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpH5L8zCtSk


----------



## autsaider (19 Sep 2018)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/amist...o-libertad-de-expresion-tambien-internet.html


----------



## autsaider (21 Sep 2018)

Hace dos días estaba leyendo La regenta y describe a los españoles como seres que están más allá de toda posible solución: han cruzado el punto de no retorno. Lo cierto es que esto coincide con mis propias observaciones.

Me quedé pensando al respecto y controlando las emociones que ello me provocaba hasta que pude pensar en ello con serenidad.

Los españoles no tienen cura posible. España no tiene cura posible. No hay nada que hacer. No tiene sentido ni preocuparse por eso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2018)

Yo voy más allá que Clarín.

La mayor parte de la Humanidad no tiene cura posible:

The festival of Shedding blood: Muharram - YouTube

Hooligans, el rostro violento y pasional del futbol - YouTube

Engaña a su novio en la despedida de soltera y sus amigas suben los videos a internet - YouTube

Tras ver esto sólo queda releer a Oswald Spengler y su ética del Legionario de Pompeya, ese que murió enterrado por la ceniza guardando un edificio público porque nadie se acordó de relevarlo de su deber cuando estalló el volcan.

Sólo nos queda eso: Un estoico cumplimiento de lo que consideremos nuestro deber, independientemente de lo que pase en el Mundo.

Es el principio Budista de *haz lo correcto y no prestes atención a si es "eficaz" o no*, porque sólo puedes controlarte a ti, al Mundo no lo puedes controlar.


----------



## autsaider (21 Sep 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo voy más allá que Clarín.
> 
> La mayor parte de la Humanidad no tiene cura posible:
> 
> ...



Un pensador al que tú odias decía que:
-somos libres
-libre significa que somos responsables de cada uno de nuestros actos
-da igual que no exista un dios que nos juzga y que nos manda al cielo o al infierno porque sigues siendo responsable de tus actos
-la vida no es una fiesta donde haces lo que te proporciona más placer; es una condena donde tienes que hacer lo correcto
-las excusas que usamos para huir de nuestra condición son solo eso: excusas

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 20:03 ----------

Por cierto pásame el texto de spengler sobre la ética del legionario. Lo has nombrado varias veces y ya me da curiosidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2018)

*MADMAXISMO OBOSC: Meme "MY OWN PRIVATE IDAHO": Hábitos personales labran nuestra BURBUJA DE (IN)SEGURIDAD individual*

Estaba charlando con un amigo del deterioro de la seguridad pública.

El amigo me dijo que en USA al menos puedes huir de un estado progre (tipo Kalifornia) y huir a Texas u Oregon, pero que en expaña la homogeneidad es total.

Disiento.

Cada uno de nosotros se crea su propia BURBUJA DE SEGURIDAD...o de IN seguridad, según sus hábitos.

En USA uno puede vivir en Detroit y vivir con más seguridad que en Oregón. Es difícil, pero es posible.


----------



## autsaider (25 Sep 2018)

Una cosa es la realidad y otra cosa es la representación que nosotros tenemos de la realidad. ¿Como resuelve Ayn Rand ese problema?

Por ejemplo:
-Si tú piensas que solo existe la ley del más fuerte y que si eres bueno vas a terminar muy jodido, pues te vas a convertir en un cabronazo.
-Por otro lado si tú piensas que hay que tener principios morales y que si no los tienes vas a terminar muy jodido, pues vas a desarrollar normas interiormente asumidas.

Siguiendo con este ejemplo la pregunta sería ¿cual de las dos visiones sería la correcta si nosotros no conocemos la realidad sino la representación que de ella se hace nuestra mente?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Una cosa es la realidad y otra cosa es la representación que nosotros tenemos de la realidad. ¿Como resuelve Ayn Rand ese problema?



Con la Epistemología correcta la representación de la realidad es muy exact y correcta.

Si tu mapa no es como tu territorio, es que tu mapa no es correcto.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (27 Oct 2018)

randy una pregunta lo del OBOSC lo has sacado de alguna literatura en particular o es 100% tuyo? me interesa segui leyendo sobre el tema

gracias


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2018)

Inventado todo por mí como síntesis de media vida de lecturas: Ayn Rand, Heinlein, Freixedo, Asimov, lecturas preppers y "gun nuts" USA...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2018)

Tico dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto *pásame el texto de spengler sobre la ética del legionario*. Lo has nombrado varias veces y ya me da curiosidad.



Creo que lo leí en "Años decisivos" o en "La decadencia de Occidente".

Era un meme cultural en la época.

Tengo un Reader´s Digest ilustrado para niños de los años 1960 donde le dedican una página con su grabado y todo.


----------



## autsaider (1 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con la Epistemología correcta la representación de la realidad es muy exact y correcta.
> 
> Si tu mapa no es como tu territorio, es que tu mapa no es correcto.



Indica un libro que explique como se llega a la epistemología correcta.

Por cierto se le reclama en este hilo: ¿Y qué haces cuando la magnitud de una conspiración te sobrepasa?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Indica un libro que explique como se llega a la epistemología correcta









introduction to objectivist epistemology - Buscar con Google


----------



## Mallory (5 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Releyendo a Epicuro (gracias por su pregunta) me encuentro que prefigura algo privativo del Objetivismo Oscuro (con respecto al Objetivismo Mainstream).
> 
> A saber: El consejo de desentenderse de la Política y de procurar vivir en la oscuridad y el anonimato.
> 
> ...



Esta propuesta de no destacar es similar a algunas que aparecen en los libros de James Wesley Rawles. 

El mantener es perfil "bajo" es necesario ya que en cuanto destacas te pones en el punto de mira.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Nov 2018)

Y ojo que av eces en la vida hay que destacar y dar la cara, o hasta jugarse la vida, pero siempre de forma calculada y con una gran ganancia.

Lo que es absurdo es ir por la calle llevando -digamos- una bandera Confederada.


----------



## Mallory (5 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y ojo que av eces en la vida hay que destacar y dar la cara, o hasta jugarse la vida, pero siempre de forma calculada y con una gran ganancia.
> 
> Lo que es absurdo es ir por la calle llevando -digamos- una bandera Confederada.



En el mundo actual no es el tema destacar sino dar la espalda al irracional.


----------



## PATITOXXL (9 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *MADMAXISMO OBOSC: Meme "MY OWN PRIVATE IDAHO": Hábitos personales labran nuestra BURBUJA DE (IN)SEGURIDAD individual*
> 
> Estaba charlando con un amigo del deterioro de la seguridad pública.
> 
> ...






Será posible, pero no tiene mucho sentido. Tal vez, con muchísimo esfuerzo, puedas llegar a vivir seguro en Las 3000 viviendas, pero ¿para qué? Si no tienes una buenísima razón para hacer eso resulta antieconómico, todo el esfuerzo que pones en algo que no merece la pena, es un esfuerzo que podrías haber dedicado a algo más interesante.






Mallory dijo:


> Esta propuesta de no destacar es similar a algunas que aparecen en los libros de James Wesley Rawles.
> 
> El mantener es perfil "bajo" es necesario ya que en cuanto destacas te pones en el punto de mira.





Por lo poco que he podido encontrar de Epicuro, la conveniencia de no buscar destacar y meterse en los asuntos públicos es para no dejarse llevar por la vanidad y el deseo de poder, no convertirse en un Pedro Sanchez de la vida, que con tal de alimentar su ego y ostentar el poder de imponerse sobre los demás es capaz de mentir, traicionar, adular, comprar o vender a cualquiera y cualquier cosa.

Creo que entendía que, por su propia naturaleza, la política corrompe a los que buscan destacar en ella.


----------



## autsaider (11 Nov 2018)

Pregunta:

Odio que vivir consista en esforzarse. Acabo hastiado todos los días. ¿Hay alguna solución?

David Goggins dice que hay que entrenarse cada día haciendo cosas que odias tener que hacer, de esa manera se producen callosidades en el alma, te endureces y te preparas para lo que la vida te va a ir lanzando, que casi siempre va a ser duro o muy duro.

¿Alguna otra idea?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2018)

> Odio que vivir consista en esforzarse



El que vive sin esforzarse termina hecho una piltrafa.

Lo explica Ortega: Nada hay más patétido e inútil que los aristócratas por nacimiento que han tenido todo hecho en la vida.

El esfuerzo Vital es al alma lo que las pesas al cuerpo. Sin ese esfuerzo cuerpo y alma se atrofian.

La vida sin esfuerzo es la muerte en vida. La imbecilización definitiva.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Nov 2018)

> David Goggins dice que hay que entrenarse cada día haciendo cosas que odias tener que hacer



Uno ha de hacer lo que le conviene, le guste o no, no lo que odia.

Yo odio planchar, luego jamás plancho. Es innecesario.

Odio lavar los platos, pero los lavo todos los días porque eso es imprescindible.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2018)

esto merece hilo: pancarta reversible 













Bandera reversible Amarilla pro-refugiados por un lado y Lila-Feminista por otro.

Porque no hay nada más "feminista" que traer barcos completos llenos de hombres inmigrantes ilegales de África y Oriente Medio, ¿verdad?













Sociedad: "Fiestas" BILBAO 2017. 3ª Extensísima galería de FOTOS del entorno de DEGRADACIÓN CULTURAL NWO


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Nov 2018)

Hilo

la filtración de fotos CCTV de La Manada o del homicidio de CArlos Palomino viola la LOPD.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2019)

¿Autodestrucción de Podemos VOLADURA CONTROLADA programa desde el principio? >10 explosiones autodestrucción Podemos

Voladura controlada 1: Monedero como Urdangarín 2.0

Voladura controlada 2: El Chalet de 1 millón de Euros de la candidata de Podemos a Lehendakari

Voladura controlada 3: CasTania

Voladura controlada 4: Pioletazos y escisión en Navarra

Voladura controlada 5: Feminazismo y Proinvasionismo a granel

Voladura controlada 6: El Chalet del Marqués de Galapagar y su Concubina

Voladura controlada 7: La Concubina del Sr. marqués como Portacoz de Potemos

Voladura controlada 8: La Momia Carmena se presenta con sus siglas

Voladura controlada 9: Errejón se marcha con la Momia

Voladura controlada 10: Espiblack dimite


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (27 Ene 2019)

me subscribo al hilo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Feb 2019)

Hilo OBOSC IV

Conducir un coche como símil y metáfora de pilotar un avión.

Disfrutar de la racionalidad total del diseño de las vías para coches.

Señalización, peraltes, firme...nada es caprichoso.

Disfrutar de tener la propia vida en las manos al conducir.

Disfrutar de la atención q posibilita la COMPETENCIA de no tener jamás un accidente por la propia culpa.

Disfrutar de como un sistema racional de normas seguido por conductores racionales permite una cisculación casi libre de colisiones.

No hay "accidentes". hay irracionales que ESTRELLAN su vehículo.


----------



## autsaider (21 Feb 2019)

"_Todos los hombres sueñan, pero no todos lo hacen del mismo modo. Aquellos que sueñan por la noche en el polvoriento descanso de sus mentes despiertan al día siguiente para encontrarse que todo lo soñado era pura vanidad. Pero los hay que sueñan de día, estos son los peligrosos. Sus sueños son sueños de esperanza, de mejora, de cambio. De entre ellos surgen los abominables seguidores del caos._" 

Volkmar el Sombrío


----------



## autsaider (4 Mar 2019)

Hasta ahora no conocía la palabra que describe el futuro que viene. Ahora ya si: ciberpunk.

Ciberpunk es un género literario que trata sobre un futuro donde hay más tecnología que ahora, pero la gente malvive en la miseria y la sociedad se ha vuelto totalmente perversa y disfuncional. La corrupción es absoluta. La inoperancia también. La pobreza y los asesinatos son la realidad cotidiana. Y encima la cosa va cada año a peor.


----------



## autsaider (4 Mar 2019)

Comprendiendo la sociedad progre:

Contaba gasset que el rasgo dominante del hombre-masa es la violencia. Pero no es una violencia medida y calculada, sino una violencia que consiste en repentinas explosiones de furia. Y como esto es inconcecible pues yo no lo entendía. Hasta hoy.

Nadie se conoce mejor que uno mismo. Los que saben que son una puta mierda y una vergüenza absoluta, los que se tienen desprecio obsesivo porque se conocen a si mismos demasiado bien, los que saben que jamás tendrán solución, necesitan aferrarse a algo que les de un sentido y una estabilidad. Y desarrollan el siguiente trastorno mental:

1º Buscan pseudo ideas que sean de una sencillez radical (por ejemplo: la vida es para hacer lo que te de la gana). Y les da igual que esas ideas sean absurdas o directamente criminales. Lo que les importa es que que les aporten la estabilidad cognitiva que no tienen.
2º El sujeto desconecta por completo de la realidad.
3º El sujeto distorsiona la realidad de manera que cualquier cosa que respalde sus pseudo ideas se amplifica en su mente y cualquier cosa que las niegue desaparece de su mente.
4º El sujeto acaba convencido de que su pseudo-idea es la verdad absoluta.
5º El sujeto ahora pasa a identificarse con su pseudo idea. Él ya no tiene identidad. Él es ahora las pseudo ideas que ha elevado al rango de verdad absoluta. Por tanto él se convierte en la verdad absoluta. Por tanto ya no siente repugnancia obsesiva hacia si mismo. Ha pasado de ser un mierda absoluto y sin remedio, a ser alguien que se autoafirma y se siente superior. De ser alguien que se sabe una miseria absoluta a ser alguien que tiene superioridad moral.
6º Si alguien tiene pensamientos que se corresponden con la realidad (y que por tanto contradicen las pseudo ideas del sujeto), el sujeto lo interpreta literalmente como que le quieren asesinar. Estalla de rabia y furia y saca toda la violencia que se activa en una situación de vida o muerte.
7º El sujeto no tiene ni las más remota idea de por qué hace las cosas que hace. Simplemente las hace y ya está. Es su mente oculta la que ha decidido todo eso por él.


----------



## autsaider (6 Mar 2019)

Un forense dio una conferencia para probar que Michele Obama casi con absoluta seguridad es un hombre: lo han disfrazado, operado y hormonado pero es un hombre. Después de aquello la gente se dedicó a investigar el asunto y encontraron que el mundo de las celebridades está lleno de Micheles Obamas. Por ejemplo Paris Hilton casi con absoluta seguridad es un tio. Madonna igual (y su hija también). Angelina Jolie igual. Cristina Seguí igual. Y un interminable etcétera.

Luego hay muchos que se ponen conspirativos y dicen que son victimas bajo control mental, que forman parte de adoradores de satanás, etc. Tal vez sea cierto. Pero quizá la respuesta es más sencilla.

Vivimos en un manicomio donde los locos han tomado el control. Y en una sociedad así los que por naturaleza son monstruosos son los que mejor se integran.


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Principio de incertidumbre: La Realidad es complejísima. El mapa mental no es la realidad.
> 
> *EPISTEMOLOGÍA OBOSC*
> 
> ...





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn RAnd decía que un robot inmortal, indestructible y con todas sus necesidades cubiertas no podría tener ética.
> 
> La ética nace del hecho de que somos finitos, frágiles y mortales, y que podemos matar y ser muertos.
> 
> ...



El oboscismo en sintesis: Tu objetivo no es ganar el juego. Tu objetivo es mantenerte en el juego el máximo de tiempo que sea posible.

Dado que (según tú) vivimos en un mundo donde no hay certeza de nada o casi nada, y donde nadie sabe realmente cual es la meta ni cuales son las reglas, no tiene caso que hagas ni el intento de ganarlo. Lo más que puedes pretender es que el juego dure lo máximo posible, hacerlo lo más agradable posible, y tratar de darle algún sentido aunque no lo tenga. Y en eso consiste el oboscismo.

Creo que deberías editar el mensaje inicial de este hilo y de tus otros hilos sobre obosc de manera que lo primero que empieces mostrando sea la idea principal, y luego ya pases a exponer los detalles tangenciales al asunto.

PD: A mi me resulta absolutamente inconcebible e inimaginable que pueda existir alguien que pretende vivir sin saber de qué va la vida (¿ese alguien pretende convertir su vida en una parodia o en un esperpento?). Para poder procesarlo primero tuve que provocar cambios radicales en el modo en que funciona mi mente para poder manejar lo que es imposible.

Pero una vez conozco ese punto de partida, entonces lo demás que dices entra dentro de lo concecible y lo imaginable (e incluso de lo sensato teniendo en cuenta la disparatada premisa).


----------



## autsaider (20 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El que vive sin esforzarse termina hecho una piltrafa.
> 
> Lo explica Ortega: Nada hay más patétido e inútil que los aristócratas por nacimiento que han tenido todo hecho en la vida.
> 
> ...



Un concepto sacado de la comunidad no fap:

Nos pasamos la vida pensando en lo que vamos a conseguir y pensando en maneras de evitar el esfuerzo y el sufrimiento. Pero vivir no consiste en lo que consigues; vivir consiste en lo que sacrificas. Paradójicamente cuando dejas de pensar en lo que quieren conseguir, y piensas en lo que te vas a sacrificar, entonces es cuando empiezas a conseguir cosas.


----------



## J-Z (20 Mar 2019)

randiano ayer lo puse a 190, que opinas.


----------



## atasco (20 Mar 2019)

Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## pegaso (25 Mar 2019)

Estas roto y sin solución,cómo tienes linterna ves algo.


----------



## autsaider (22 Abr 2019)

Ya sé cual es tu trabajo randiano. Tú formas parte de algún Think Tank conservador y vienes aquí a hacer propaganda de lo que tú consideras que es la ideología de la libertad.

Bueno tú no llamas a tu labor hacer propaganda. Tú lo llamas: "decir las cosas bien dichas", "educar en los valores de la libertad", "combatir el abominable marxismo cultural", etc.

PD: Si te he pillado ha sido gracias a tu discurso sobre el calentamiento global.

PD2: Que conste que en general estoy de acuerdo con tus ideas. Y que conste que me parece muy positivo que alguien se gane la vida haciendo propaganda de ideas que básicamente son buenas. Así que no te tomes esto como una crítica.

PD3: Si empezaras a decir lo que sabes que es verdad sobre el calentamiento global te daba un 10. Aún así te doy un 8.


----------



## autsaider (1 May 2019)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Hay cosas que son del más elemental sentido común:

Si yo digo que soy el jefe de la mafia y que he matado con mis propias manos a los políticos y empresarios que se negaron a ser extorsionados, ¿me tienen que condenar a 500 años de cárcel? El sentido común más básico dice que una declaración no es prueba de nada. Que yo diga que soy esto o que yo diga que hice aquello no significa absolutamente nada.

Pues una charo impresentable cuenta una historia inverosimil y automáticamente te meten en el calabozo. Así sin más. Es inconcebible.

Hay un libro que se llama "La fe explicada" donde explica del modo más sencillo posible los principios del credo católico. Imagino que debe de haber algún libro que haga lo mismo acerca de lo que ocurre en los juzgados. Sería muy conveniente leerlo por si un día te ves en una situación inconcebible pues que por lo menos sepas de qué va el asunto. Pero no conozco ningún libro con esas características. No sé de ningún libro que se titule "Manual del detenido" o algo por el estilo. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2019)

_No sé de ningún libro que se titule "Manual del detenido" o algo por el estilo. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Manual de instrucciones para intentar salir indemne de una denuncia falsa por maltrato | Justicia y Violencia de Género

MANUAL DEL DENUNCIADO POR MALTRATO

MANUAL DEL HOMBRE DENUNCIADO E INDEFENSO ANTE LA LEY DE VIOLENCIA DE GÉNERO_


----------



## autsaider (10 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _No sé de ningún libro que se titule "Manual del detenido" o algo por el estilo. ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> Manual de instrucciones para intentar salir indemne de una denuncia falsa por maltrato | Justicia y Violencia de Género
> 
> ...



Eso sirve expresamente para el caso de las denuncias falsas. ¿No hay ninguna guía general?


----------



## Adriano_ (11 May 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Eso sirve expresamente para el caso de las denuncias falsas. ¿No hay ninguna guía general?



Pintate de negro y di que eres un refugiado.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2019)

Yo a veces he pensado què pasaría si uno se olvida el DNI en casa y empieza a chapurrear español y a decir que es extranjero.

¿Colaría?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 May 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Eso sirve expresamente para el caso de las denuncias falsas. ¿No hay ninguna guía general?





flex your rights - YouTube


----------



## Roque III (31 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hilo OBOSC IV
> 
> Conducir un coche como símil y metáfora de pilotar un avión.
> 
> ...



Lo siento, pero mi punto de vista es algo diferente. Bien es cierto que conducir tranquilamente, con música de fondo y la ventanilla bajada (por el pueblo) es uno de los grandes placeres, pero también es un placer estrujar a veces el coche. 

Es cierto que puede ser arriesgado, pero la sensación de control absoluto que da es muy adictiva.


----------



## autsaider (31 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> flex your rights - YouTube



¿Y eso es aplicable a España?

¿Hay videos así sobre españa?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2019)

En España la ley es menos garantista que en USA:

1. No hay "probable cause". La poli puede pedirte que te identifiques sin causa alguna.

2. Es obligtorio portar DNI. En los USA esto sería un escándalo totalitario.

3. El coche es registrable a petición de cualquier agente. En USA hace falta causa probable antes de pedirte que se lo abras.

4. En España el cacheo no necesita de consentimiento. En USA sí.

5. En españa no puedes grabar a un agente. En USA sí.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (1 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo a veces he pensado què pasaría si uno se olvida el DNI en casa y empieza a chapurrear español y a decir que es extranjero.
> 
> ¿Colaría?



Como si no tuvieran tus huellas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2019)

¿A cuántos Inmis indocumentados cotejan sus huellas con la base de datos de expañoles?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2019)

Las "contradicciones" aparentes del OBOSCismo.

Ni lobos ni corderos.

Ni militaristas ni pacifistas.

Ni hermitaños ni mundanos.

Ni estoicos ni epicúreos.

Ni tradicionalistas ni "progresistas".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2019)

ramos681 dijo:


> Lo siento, pero mi punto de vista es algo diferente. Bien es cierto que conducir tranquilamente, con música de fondo y la ventanilla bajada (por el pueblo) es uno de los grandes placeres, pero también es un placer estrujar a veces el coche.
> 
> Es cierto que puede ser arriesgado, pero la sensación de control absoluto que da es muy adictiva.



le máximo posi

Para mí el placer de conducir es hacerlo con el máximo posible de seguridad: Conducir a 110 por autopista puede ser emocionatísimo si -como yo- se es consciente de lo peligroso que es.

Yo conduzco como el que pilota un caza en misión de guerra: Con total atención.


----------



## Adriano_ (13 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En España la ley es menos garantista que en USA:
> 
> 1. No hay "probable cause". La poli puede pedirte que te identifiques sin causa alguna.
> 
> ...



Bueno el "probable cause" lo usan como salvoconducto, nada de lo que tu dices se ve en los videos de polis norteamericanos. En EEUU no te piden el dni, te piden el carnet de conducir que sirve para casi todo, hasta para comprar alcohol o armas.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2019)

Pero en USA no estas obligado a portar identificación, a diferencia de en Expaña.


----------



## autsaider (19 Jun 2019)

Randiano:

Linus explica que el único azúcar que el cuerpo usa es la glucosa. El resto de azúcares le sirven de poco y encima le causan trabajo y problemas. Él recomienda tomar jarabe de maiz porque está hecho de glucosa. 

¿Lo tomas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2019)

POESÍA OBOSCista

_El OBOSCista lee Historia como el piadoso lee la Biblia

Como el sediento bebe en el Oasis

Como el tripulante de submarino respira aire puro

Porque sólo quien vive el pasado evita quedarse atrapado en el presente

Y por lo tanto sólo quien vive en el pasado puede ver y vivir el futuro

Sólo el conocimiento del pasado hace soportable el presente

Estudiar Historia es como ver un país desde la cumbre de su montaña más alta

Llevar placas blindadas en España en verano...







...adquiere otra dimensión cuando se sabe que los guerreros ibéricos ya hacían algo idéntico







No hacemos más que revivir la Historia una y otra vez

Porque A es A, porque somos siempre lo mismo

Y aceptarlo es aceptar que A es A_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jun 2019)

Adicionalmente, el portaplacas ultrasencillo de la foto es perfectamente llevable incluso con la ola de calor de estos días.

Es -ciertamente- el BLINDAJE MÍNIMO a llevar cuando más calor hacer: Cubre corazón y vasos aferentes y eferentes, con un peso y un calor y bulto mínimos.

Exploraré una tercera opción de blindaje intermedia: El de las placas amplias pero que no se cruzan en los laterales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jul 2019)

ramos681 dijo:


> Lo siento, pero mi punto de vista es algo diferente. Bien es cierto que conducir tranquilamente, con música de fondo y la ventanilla bajada (por el pueblo) es uno de los grandes placeres, pero también es un placer estrujar a veces el coche.
> 
> Es cierto que puede ser arriesgado, pero la sensación de control absoluto que da es muy adictiva.



Al estrujar el coche es precisamente cuando puede perder su control.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2019)

Extraño arte OBOSCista.

La densidad de la Historia: Desde la batalla del bosque de Teoteburgo a la RDA.

La lucha contínua, desde los caballeros teutónicos al GSG9.

La síntesis final: GSG9 montados en un tanque Leopard (RFA) pasando bajo un rostro gigante de Marx (RDA)

Me fascina este vídeo, que consigue hacer muy bello lo muy feo.

_Überheblich, überlegen
Übernehmen, übergeben
Überraschen, überfallen
Deutschland, Deutschland über allen_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2019)

FUENTES FUTURO HILO

Características de salud mental de los hombres que maltratan a su pareja

Cantera de fuentes.

_80% of all perpetrators of spouse homicide during the study period can be characterized as mentally disordered

Characteristics of spousal homicide perpetrators: a study of all cases of spousal homicide in Sweden 1990-1999. - PubMed - NCBI

ttps://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8902704

Domestic violence between same-gender partners: recent findings and future research. - PubMed - NCBI

This body of literature suggests that prevalence rates of same-sex partner abuse are high and its correlates show many similarities to those identified in incidents of heterosexual partner abus_

Violence in lesbian and gay relationships: theory, prevalence, and correlational factors. - PubMed - NCBI

A review of research on violence in same-gender couples: a resource for clinicians. - PubMed - NCBI

_In the United Kingdom, 37% of all women were murdered by their current or former intimate partner compared to 6% of men

Perpetrators of spousal homicide: a review. - PubMed - NCBI_

Trends in homicide over the last 50 years have generally been driven by changes in the number of male rather than female victims. In the 1960s, the proportion of homicide victims was fairly evenly split between males and females. While the number of female victims tended to fluctuate between 200 and 250 a year3 from the 1960s until year ending March 2011, the number of male victims increased from around a similar number to an average of around 550 a year between year ending March 2001 to year ending March 2005.

Homicide in England and Wales - Office for National Statistics


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2019)

La naturaleza conflictiva del humano viene de la Prehistoria:

La gran batalla de la Edad de Piedra sucedió en Europa y perfeccionó el proyectil

Lo racional para la minoría racional es preparase para esa naturaleza.

Un amigo me dice:

_Es una pena, porque España podría ser de otra manera._

Yo le replico:

_No. A es A. España es como es, y calentarse la cabeza pensando como "podría ser" es como calentarse la cabeza pensando qué estupendo sería todo si los musulmanes de hicieran todos de repente seguidores de Aristóteles o las Feminazis se convirtiesen en buenas madres._


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ago 2019)

Una de mis pelis favoritas: Fresca, descarada y muy, muy divertida.



_Just a man with a man's courage
You know he's nothing but a man
And he can never fail
No one but the pure at heart
May find the Golden Grail_

Mi alter ego es Hans Zarkov:







"Esta usted loco", le dice Flash al secuestrarles.

"Desgraciadamente no estoy loco", contesta Zarkov.

Esa es mi frase recurrente: Desgraciadamente yo -AR2- no estoy loco.







"Le vaciaremos la mente como si le vaciásemos los bolsillos.

No, por favor, he dedicado mi vida a llenar mi mente".

Podría decirlo yo.

¡Y que maravillosa disposición guerrera la de los hombres halcón!



Flash Gordon (1980)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ago 2019)

Vivir con mentalidad de estar en guerra en realidad es comodísimo mentalmente.

Abandonas toda pretensión mundana: ¿Me sienta bien esta ropa? ¿Se me ve bien? ¿Soy cool? ¿Combinan los zapatos con la camisa? ¿El cinturón con el reloj?

Todas las chorradas desaparecen cuando uno se toma como una misión militar cada salida de su casa. Uno tiene que hacer de guardaespaldas de uno mismo, y eso reenfoca todo.

Por otro lado uno ha escogido el juego de estar en guerra, y en ese juego uno está por encima del 99% del resto de la sociedad.


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2019)

Deberián quitar Internet en los psiquiátricos


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ago 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vivir con mentalidad de estar en guerra en realidad es comodísimo mentalmente.
> 
> Abandonas toda pretensión mundana: ¿Me sienta bien esta ropa? ¿Se me ve bien? ¿Soy cool? ¿Combinan los zapatos con la camisa? ¿El cinturón con el reloj?
> 
> ...



No tienes el ego subido ni nada, luego morirás de cualquier manera imprevista o estúpida y los arcontes se descojonarán de tí cosa fina.


----------



## Nationwww (2 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vivir con mentalidad de estar en guerra en realidad es comodísimo mentalmente.
> 
> Abandonas toda pretensión mundana: ¿Me sienta bien esta ropa? ¿Se me ve bien? ¿Soy cool? ¿Combinan los zapatos con la camisa? ¿El cinturón con el reloj?
> 
> ...



¿Dónde está el hilo de hilos Ayn?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (2 Sep 2019)

Símbolo del movimiento?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Sep 2019)

IDEAS PARA HILO

Paralelismos mOVIMIENTO nACIONAL sINDICALISTA movimiento feminista lgtb

Prensa del Movimiento ¿Quién se acuerda de Pueblo o Emilio Romero?

Demostraciones sindicales.

Principios del 18 de Julio

Enteramente top down

"Movimiento" inmóvil

"Partido único", tan contradictio in terminis como el "estan fuera del consenso" del R 78

"Jornada histórica" 8M y de Franco


----------



## autsaider (13 Sep 2019)

¿Cuando vas a abrir un hilo sobre leyes?

Teniendo en cuenta que incluso el acertijo más enrevesado que puedas concebir está basado en una idea simple, yo creo que he encontrado la premisa en torno a la cual se organizan todas nuestras leyes y procedimientos:
-nuestro sistema legal no busca proteger ni ayudar a nadie
-busca para putear a la gente: crear todo el caos y el dolor que sea posible

Bajo la luz de esas dos premisas todo nuestro sistema judicial-policial toma sentido. Por lo tanto:
-si tú necesitas protección acudir a la policia o a los jueces suele ser lo peor para ti
-si tú quieres fastidiar a alguien entonces nuestro sistema legal es tu mejor amigo


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vivir con mentalidad de estar en guerra en realidad es comodísimo mentalmente.
> 
> Abandonas toda pretensión mundana: ¿Me sienta bien esta ropa? ¿Se me ve bien? ¿Soy cool? ¿Combinan los zapatos con la camisa? ¿El cinturón con el reloj?
> 
> ...



Dosis innecesarias de estrés que te creas a partir de inventos mentales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Sep 2019)

Al contrario.

Yo no me estreso poniéndome espalda a pared para esperar un paso cebra o comprobando las salidas de emergencia al entrar en un local.

Me relaja toma rprecauciones, y además ya als tengo AUTOMATIZADAS.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Sep 2019)

Para hilo sobre el DOBLEPENSAR progre sobre la "diversidad"

_"Los firmantes de este texto queremos elevar nuestra protesta a EITB, en la medida de que es un ente público, porque pensamos que no puede pagar hipótesis contrarias a casi todos *nuestros* historiadores y lingüistas, *con más razón las contrarias a nuestro pueblo.

Yacimiento de Iruña-Veleia

Denuncia sobre el documental ‘La vasconización tardía’

Urgente: - VOX boicotea el minuto de silencio del aseinato de Adaliz Villagra

Vox boicotea el minuto de silencio con una pancarta: "La violencia no tiene género". Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia*_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2019)

Hilo

Tanto la "Emergencia climática" como la "Emergencia antimachista" son las GUERRAS FALSAS que salen en "1984".

La "guerra" no tiene ni que ser verdadera para producir estos efectos:

* Histeria de masas.

* Carta blanca para medidas impopulares.

* Silenciamiento de cualquier disidencia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2019)

Hilo:

Una de cada tres mujeres asesinadas por su pareja o expareja entre 2016 y 2018 había denunciado a su agresor. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

En esta fuente los jenaristas mismos desmontan su propia ideología con los mismísimos datos que ellos dan.


----------



## autsaider (10 Oct 2019)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ematicos-acerca-de-nuestra-sociedad.1230643/#


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2019)

_Si eso es estar adaptado, pues casi que mejor ser un inadaptado_

A esa misma conclusión llegué yo en 1991 (Guerra de Irak)

Si lo "normal" es respaldar la Guerr de 1991, entonces me era mucho mejor ser un monstruo anormal y solitario. Mucho mejor.


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Si eso es estar adaptado, pues casi que mejor ser un inadaptado_
> 
> A esa misma conclusión llegué yo en 1991 (Guerra de Irak)
> 
> Si lo "normal" es respaldar la Guerr de 1991, entonces me era mucho mejor ser un monstruo anormal y solitario. Mucho mejor.



Ahora estoy a medio ver la peli de Taxy driver. Muestra una ciudad saturada de seres esperpénticos y situaciones esperpénticas. Y el protagonista conoce bien el ambiente porque es taxista. Está de vuelta de todo. Ya nada le asombra ni le extraña. O sea: la peli muestra el mundo real.

Seguro que sabes que USA se comprometió a defender a los países árabes y que Irak invadió a otro país árabe. ¿Lo correcto sería que usa violase sus propios tratados? Para algo cabal que ocurre en esta locura de mundo y resulta que lo criticas.

Y por cierto España no hizo nada en esa guerra. No tiramos ni una sola bomba.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Nov 2019)

Irak invadió al país que financió la invasión de Irán: Kuwait.

Los "pobrecito kuwaitís" hicieron posible los 8 años de guerra contra Irán.

La Guerra de Irak de 1991 me recuerda a los cambios de alianzas de "1984":


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Irak invadió al país que financió la invasión de Irán: Kuwait.
> 
> Los "pobrecito kuwaitís" hicieron posible los 8 años de guerra contra Irán.
> 
> La Guerra de Irak de 1991 me recuerda a los cambios de alianzas de "1984":



Nunca has estado en kuwait pero sabes tú mejor que ellos lo que tenían que hacer y no hacer. Pues o eres tonto o te lo haces.


----------



## autsaider (10 Nov 2019)

Por cierto en Taxi driver el prota se va volviendo cada vez más loco y asqueado. Finalmente empieza a hacer pesar, fabrica artilugios para desenfundar pistolas ocultas... y va a matar a un político pero no puede. Entonces va a un prostíbulo y mata a un cliente, a dos proxenetas y quiere suicidarse pero no le quedan balas.

La prensa lo declara héroe. Y él vuelve a su trabajo de taxista. Entonces se encuentra con la misma mujer que antes lo rechazó. Y ahora es él el que la rechaza a ella.

Y ahí acaba la película.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2019)

Estructurocracia.

Estructocracia.

Apartado de mi hilo sobre mí mismo.

Cómo las estructuras sociales cobran vida propia y obligan a los humanos a actuar y pensar según la estructura social a la que pertenezcan, desde la pandilla infantil de juegos al Ejército, la PSOE o la Medicina Oficial.

Yo soy como soy porque no he pertenecido -de niño- casi a ninguna estructura. El que está fuera del "calor del establo" (Nietzsche) es el único libre...pero hace frío fuera del establo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Dic 2019)

PROCERISMO, bastante parecido a veces al OBOSCismo:

Vivir en el pasado me parece la salida más digna a sobrellevar la "vida moderna" aka modernhez (no te creerás el último punto, sale bien)


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (12 Dic 2019)

Randy una pregunta ¿como enfocarías el OBOSC en una situación distopica como la que comento aquí:

En España ya sale más a cuenta ASESINAR que "violar"


----------



## Columbiner (12 Dic 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> Randy una pregunta ¿como enfocarías el OBOSC en una situación distopica como la que comento aquí:
> 
> En España ya sale más a cuenta ASESINAR que "violar"



Mátalos a todxs en la cafetería del instituto y que Dios decida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ene 2020)

Body Cam grabando cada vez que salgamos a la calle.

Estoy en ello. Preparo hilo.

Defensa tecnológica para no tener que plantearse siquiera hacer cosas inmorales (asesinar a una falsodenunciadora, por ejemplo)


----------



## PATITOXXL (11 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Body Cam grabando cada vez que salgamos a la calle.
> 
> Estoy en ello. Preparo hilo.
> 
> Defensa tecnológica para no tener que plantearse siquiera hacer cosas inmorales (asesinar a una falsodenunciadora, por ejemplo)





Querrás decir ilegales, la defensa propia es perfectamente moral.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2020)

Matar porque te han falsodenunciado a mí no me parece legítima defensa.

La defensa ha de ser proporcional.


----------



## PATITOXXL (14 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Matar porque te han falsodenunciado a mí no me parece legítima defensa.
> 
> La defensa ha de ser proporcional.





¿Qué diferencia ves entre mentir para intentar conseguir que a alguien le metan 30 años en prisión por un delito que no ha cometido e intentar secuestrarle para meterle 30 años en un zulo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

dA PARA HILO:

Celaá advierte: llevará a los tribunales el "pin parental"

YA NO TEMEMOS SOBERANÍA. "TENEMOS QUE CUMPLIR" lo que nos digan desde Ginebra.

No hay "violencia de género", son CRÑIMENE SPASIONALES, soberbio nombre que sí hace honor a la verdad. No matan a nadie "por ser mujer".

Los asesinatos prescribe, haber sido "pareja de" NO. Nuestra novieta de párvulos puede denunciarnos por VIOGEN en la residencia de ancianos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2020)

Boceto hilo

El "extrañamiento ante el devenir de la historia" no es nada nuevo.

es la norma.

Lo tuvieron nuestros bisabuelos ante la I GM

Idem abuelos GC / II GM

Idem padres guerra fría / invasión ex.colonias post II GM /pérdida Imperios coloniales /SexoDrogasRock

Y ahora el extrañamiento ante lo "raro" del devenir histórico nos toca a nosotros.

Siempre ha sido así.

Lo cual demuestra...que la Historia no la hacemos nosotros...los humanos.

La II GM "siempre ha estado ahí" para nosotros. Es un lugar común histórico y el fondo de películas que nos encantan.

Para nuestros abuelos fue un cataclismo 100.000 veces peor que el peor gobierno progre imaginable. peor hasta que Venezuela (calcular mortalidades UK 1940 versus Venezuela)


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (19 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Boceto hilo
> 
> El "extrañamiento ante el devenir de la historia" no es nada nuevo.
> 
> ...



Es una disonancia cognitiva impuesta , ya que los media de cada epoca no transmiten
datos objetivos en bruto , si no lo que las elites desean que sepan .
Asi el vulgo va practicamente a ciegas para ser pastoreado en la direccion deseada por los que mandan . 

En fin , al final todo se reduce a tener fuentes de informacion y conocimiento fiables , cada vez mas dificil por inmensa cantidad de datos accesibles , y practicamente todos con sesgo o censura lobista .


----------



## autsaider (19 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La defensa ha de ser proporcional.



¿Y eso por qué?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2020)

Porque no puede usted moralmente matara quien "sólo" quiere robarle sin fuerza.

la violencia defensiva es moral sólo si es del mismo nivel que la violencia ofensiva.

Si alguien -por ejemplo- nos está robando la cártera sin violencia y le pegamos un navajazo, los agresores seríamos nosotros.


----------



## autsaider (19 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque no puede usted moralmente matara quien "sólo" quiere robarle sin fuerza.
> 
> la violencia defensiva es moral sólo si es del mismo nivel que la violencia ofensiva.
> 
> Si alguien -por ejemplo- nos está robando la cártera sin violencia y le pegamos un navajazo, los agresores seríamos nosotros.



Pero ¿te importa explicarlo? Lo que para ti tal vez sea obvio, puede que para los demás no lo sea.


----------



## autsaider (22 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque no puede usted moralmente matara quien "sólo" quiere robarle sin fuerza.
> 
> la violencia defensiva es moral sólo si es del mismo nivel que la violencia ofensiva.
> 
> Si alguien -por ejemplo- nos está robando la cártera sin violencia y le pegamos un navajazo, los agresores seríamos nosotros.



La moral es la capacidad de controlarte a ti mismo para poder hacer realidad tus proyectos. Por ejemplo supongamos que tú decides pasarte 2 meses tomando solo zumos de verduras para depurar tu cuerpo. El hecho es que tienes que ser capaz de controlarte a ti mismo durante 2 meses y que no va a ser precisamente fácil. Pues si tienes moral podrás hacerlo. Y si no tienes moral fracasarás.

En otras palabras: la moral es lo que permite que exista la conducta humana. Por eso si no hay moral no hay conducta humana: puede que tengas intenciones humanas en la cabeza, pero si no tienes moral no podrás actuar humanamente.

Como la moral es lo que nos hace humanos, pues ningún humano de este planeta necesita que nadie le tenga que explicar lo que es la moral.

Podría también explicarte que cosa es la ética, pero con explicarte que es la moral ya es bastante para el propósito de esta conversación.

El ojo humano justo en el centro está ciego: es el punto donde se une el nervio óptico. Y se usa esta propiedad para crear ilusiones ópticas. Pues la máquina cognitiva del hombre también tiene un punto ciego: es incapaz de procesar el delirio. Cuando nos topamos con el delirio nuestra mente se queda en blanco y necesita que le echen al menos algo de luz para poder seguir adelante.

Échame luz.

Ten en cuenta que una de nuestras tareas es entender que puñetas está pasando en la cabeza de los demás. Por eso estoy tratando de entender que ocurre en la tuya. Échame luz. Hazme el favor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Pero ¿te importa explicarlo? Lo que para ti tal vez sea obvio, puede que para los demás no lo sea.



Porque el inicio de la fuerza es el mal moral absoluto, ya que supone querer anular la conciencia y la voluntad de otro ser humano.

Por ello, la fuerza defensiva debe ser proporcional.

Si un borracho quiere pegarme y yo le paro, me estoy defendiendo: Opongo fuerza proporcional a su agresión.

Si un borracho quiere pegarme y le meto 10 tiros, estoy iniciando fuerza, ya que opongo mucha más fuerza que él. Mal absoluto por mi parte.


----------



## autsaider (25 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque el inicio de la fuerza es el mal moral absoluto, ya que supone querer anular la conciencia y la voluntad de otro ser humano.



Pero no lo pongas tan fácil para rebatirte.

Lo vivo no son estructuras. Lo vivo son funciones. Una araña es el bicho que cumple las funciones de una araña. Un cocodrilo el que cumple las funcionas de un cocodrilo. Y un hombre el que cumple las funciones de un hombre.

Hay dos organismos: libres y autómatas. Una hormiga jardinera no necesita que nadie le diga "tú te pasas el día recogiendo hojas porque etc.". Un hipopótamo no necesita que nadie le diga "tú respiras aire pero vives en el agua porque etc". Los autómatas no necesitan aprender a vivir: nacen ya sabiendo vivir y por tanto nacen cumpliendo con su función. Y puesto que lo vivo son funciones y estar vivo significa cumplir con tu función, esto significa que nacen siendo ellos mismos. 

El hombre nace sin saber vivir y sin saber cual es su función. Puesto que vivir es cumplir con tu función esto significa que somos el único bicho que viene a este mundo siendo una cosa ajena a él mismo. El hombre es el único bicho que tiene dos nacimientos. En el primero es una cosa ajena a si mismo. Y el segundo es cuando se transforma en lo que estaba destinado a ser.

Que algo tenga aspecto humano no significa que sea humano. Solo son humanos los que se comportan como tales.


----------



## autsaider (25 Ene 2020)

Cuando Dios nos estaba diseñando tenía dos opciones:
-Podía crear una criatura estable y por lo tanto fija y completa.
-O podía crear una criatura que sería dinámica y que estaría abierta a todo, pero incompleta y llena de contradiciones.

No hace falta que diga que optó por lo segundo.

Si tú eres un ser incompleto y lleno de contradiciones, pero tienes conciencia de ti mismo, pues ya te ocuparás de corregir las contradiciones y de completar lo que sea que falte. Dios nos dió conciencia de nosotros mismos porque necesitamos tenerla. Los animales no necesitan tener conciencia de si mismos y no la tienen.

La mente humana es una serie de capas. En un humano son las capas superiores las que están al mando. Un subhumano es un ser que ha desertado de si mismo hasta que finalmente son las capas inferiores las que se han hecho con el control.

Si en una batalla el general deserta porque prefiere drogarse y beber, pues tendrá que ser el coronel el que tome el mando aunque no esté capacitado. Y si el coronel deserta, pues tendrá que ser el capitán. Y así hasta que llegue a alguien que se haga cargo. Pues eso ha sucedido con los subhumanos: ellos se han creado a si mismos. Y lo han hecho con total conocimiento de lo que estaban haciendo. Han acabado convertidos en una abominación.

Ellos son los seres que Dios tenía en mente cuando decidió crear el infierno.


----------



## autsaider (4 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque no puede usted moralmente matara quien "sólo" quiere robarle sin fuerza.
> 
> la violencia defensiva es moral sólo si es del mismo nivel que la violencia ofensiva.
> 
> Si alguien -por ejemplo- nos está robando la cártera sin violencia y le pegamos un navajazo, los agresores seríamos nosotros.



Aquí hay algo que no podrás rebatir.

Las langostas, cucarachas, cebras, leones, etc. parece que viven en grupos y parece que tienen conducta grupal. Pero es solo un espejismo. La sociedad animal es el individuo contra todos los demás.

Pondré el ejemplo de las langostas porque son el más sencillo. Las langostas viven en grupo, marchan unidas, etc. O sea: a primera vista son una sociedad y tienen conducta grupal. Pero no es así. En una comunidad de langostas el individuo no puede perfeccionarse a si mismo, pero si que puede hundir a los demás, y además al hundir a los demás se ayuda a si mismo. La langosta alfa vigila que las demás tengan insuficiente comida y que vivan estresadas. De esa manera evita la posibilidad de que puedan fortalecerse y desafiarla. Al tenerlas a todas jodidos se ayuda a si misma: por eso está programada para hacerlo. Si la langosta alfa muere, entonces las langostas beta lucharán entre ellas hasta que aparezca otra alfa y vuelta a empezar.

Da igual que sean langostas o que sean cebras. Una sociedad animal siempre va a consistir en averiguar quien está arriba y quien abajo, y en que el que esté arriba somete al que tiene abajo.

Aquí viene lo interesante. Los animales nunca o casi nunca se matan ni se mutilan. El motivo es que si un lobo alfa mata o mutila a un lobo beta la manada tiene un miembro menos. Y eso es perjudicial para todos (incluido el alfa). Por eso los animales están programados para que su vida consista en averiguar quien está por encima de quien, para poder saber quien somete a quien. Pero también están programados para esos puteos que se hacen entre ellos nunca lleguen hasta el punto de que se maten o se mutilen.

Es decir: la idea de ética que tienen los animales es que puedes (y debes) tantear a los demás para ver quien está por encima de quien, y por tanto quien puede hacerle la vida imposible a quien, pero en casi ningún caso puedes matarlos ni mutilarlos. Su absoluto ético, su única clase de ética, es que no puedes matar.

La mente humana es una serie de capas. La mayor parte de esas capas se construyeron antes de que apareciera nuestra especie. E incluso las capas que se formaron al aparecer nuestra especie lo hicieron apoyandose en las anteriores.

En un humano son las capas superiores las que están al mando y toda la mente se mueve bajo sus dictados. El mundo está lleno de subhumanos como tú donde son las capas inferiores las que han tomado el control. Si para los animales la ética se limita a que no puedes matar ni mutilar, pues esa es la ética que tienes tú.


----------



## autsaider (4 Feb 2020)

Un chiste soviético era que el diablo acompañaba a los periodistas en una visita al infierno. El peor horno de tortura era aquel donde metían a los rusos. El fuego lo avivaban ellos mismos. Y además era el único horno que no tenía ninguna vigilancia. 

Los periodistas, extrañados, preguntaron que por qué no escapan de allí. El diablo les respondió que los rusos son el summum de la maldad. Por eso, cuando alguien intenta escapar, los demás esperan a que esté a un solo paso de lograrlo, y justo entonces lo agarran y lo hunden en el fondo. Por eso los rusos son los únicos que no necesitan vigilancia: ellos mismos se aseguran de que todos estén en el peor infierno posible y de que nadie pueda salir de allí.


----------



## Rompeconejos (4 Feb 2020)

Que nombre mas bonito.


----------



## autsaider (5 Feb 2020)

Aprovecho este hilo para contar algo que cuenta Jordan Peterson y seguro que os va a gustar.

Orwell descubrió que los mineros de inglaterra vivían en unas condiciones tan espantosas que, raro era el minero que llegaba a los 30 años con al menos un diente. Comprobó horrorizado que la vida de los mineros consistía en explotación y abusos innecesarios. Y él supuso que si eso ocurria en inglaterra, pues entonces en naciones más atrasadas y primitivas la vida tendría que ser aún peor. Y se hizo socialista porque los socialistas eran los que querían corregir eso.

Pero entonces ocurrió algo sorprendente. Descubrió para su asombro que los socialistas en realidad odian y desprecian a los pobres y no pretenden ayudarles en nada. Descubrió que odian y desprecian a los pobres porque en realidad odian y desprecian a toda la sociedad ya sean ricos o pobres. Y usan a los pobres como herramienta para sus propósitos destructivos simplemente porque son más fáciles de manipular. Puesto que esto no es posible que pueda estar pasando, Orwell tuvo que buscar respuestas que expliquen lo inconcebible. Y acabó leyendo a Jung.

Lo que Jung cuenta es que un hombre virtuoso sabe que en su interior hay sombras horribles. Y sabe que esas sombras si no las combates crecen y se apoderan de ti. Te convierten en un ser de tinieblas y sin posibilidad de dar marcha atrás. Combatir esas sombras internas es tan difícil, que al hombre virtuoso no le queda energía para mucho más. Por eso jamás verás a un hombre que de verdad sea virtuoso hablando de corregir las tinieblas de la sociedad: porque enfrentarse con las suyas propias ya es una tarea que lo consume y lo deja sin tiempo ni fuerzas.

¿Quienes son los que hablan de arreglar los problemas sociales? Pues precisamente son los seres de tinieblas. Por eso mucho cuidadito con los justicieros sociales que prometen la paz eterna y la felicidad para todos. Porque casi siempre son el mal en estado puro y solo quieren convertirlo todo en un infierno.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (5 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. Mi síntesis de SALVACIÓN PERSONAL*



AMIGO AYN, necesito que me ilustre sobre algún arte marcial defensivo.

He estado buscando diferentes técnicas, métodos, y creo que uno de los más funcionales es el DNA de defence lab.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Feb 2020)

Yo sólo he practicado Karate y Hapkido.

Creo que lo más importante no es el Arte marcial que uno practique, sino que uno tenga la actitud correcta en la calle.

Y que porte siempre armas legales defensivas accesibles.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para contar algo que cuenta Jordan Peterson y seguro que os va a gustar.
> 
> Orwell descubrió que los mineros de inglaterra vivían en unas condiciones tan espantosas que, raro era el minero que llegaba a los 30 años con al menos un diente. Comprobó horrorizado que la vida de los mineros consistía en explotación y abusos innecesarios. Y él supuso que si eso ocurria en inglaterra, pues entonces en naciones más atrasadas y primitivas la vida tendría que ser aún peor. Y se hizo socialista porque los socialistas eran los que querían corregir eso.
> 
> ...



Los colectivistas me recuerdan a los Sith de Star Wars.







Han abrazado el lado oscuro d ela fuerza. Más fácil, más rápido, más seductor...y más "eficaz" en el mundo.

Mientras, los Jedi se esconden en planetas desérticos y en cuevas en planetas pantano. No son "prácticos".

Es una buen ilustración.


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (14 Feb 2020)

Joder Aynrandiano, vives en el infierno en vida.

Te has inventado una religión no trascendental (porque de filosofía no tiene nada) y en vez de traer el paraíso a la Tierra, en vida, te traes el infierno.

Estás profundamente enfermo en el alma. Parasitado por fuerzas oscuras que no conoces y que no comprendes que te quitan el tiempo. El tuyo y el Dios.

Lo peor es que se lo haces perder a los incautos foreros que te leen y dedican su atención.

En el fondo es que estás cagao, le tienes miedo hasta a respirar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Feb 2020)

Le contesto con una frase de Rambo.

Lo que para usted es el infierno yo lo llamo Hogar.

Yo me divierto y disfruto con mis precauciones.


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (19 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le contesto con una frase de Rambo.
> 
> Lo que para usted es el infierno yo lo llamo Hogar.
> 
> Yo me divierto y disfruto con mis precauciones.



Tienes razón. Si hubiese algo sobre lo que tener razón.

No juzgues a un hombre hasta que hayas caminado mil pasos en sus zapatos.

Zapatos de seguridad, con punta y talón reforzados.

Una pregunta nada más. Preñas a pelo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2020)

No uso condón, si es eso lo que usted me pregunta.


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## Ted Mosby (24 Feb 2020)

Pido brainstorming

Suponiendo que ...

Tener dinero en el banco es absurdo
Tener dinero en acciones (humo) es muy absurdo
La situación socio-política-económica va a empeorar

Dónde invertir...

1. Dar la entrada para una vivienda. Es un bien físico, aunque te encadena a un lugar.

2. Comprar monedas de oro y plata. No es mala idea tener unos pocos miles invertidos en esto, aunque no creo que sea fácil mover de país a país. En un escenario "mad max" de baja intensidad (es decir, la actualidad), no les veo mucha utilidad.

3. Compra-venta de relojes de alta calidad. Ni idea

4. Aprender idiomas, la mejor inversión, es más fácil para gente joven.

5. Certificaciones profesionales. Se me ocurren por ejemplo los cursos en Microsoft Power BI o en Project Management. Algo "rápido" y que tiene utilidad.

6. Cursos de defensa personal, entrenador personal en el gym, etc

7. Carnets de conducir camiones (posiblemente nula utilidad para "profesionales de cuello blanco")

8. Desarrollar como hobby la fontanería o trabajar la madera.

9. Sumergirse en algún lenguaje de programación a tope, Python etc

10. Máster en algo relacionado con tu trabajo. Precio, unos miles de pavos. Requiere bastante tiempo pero parece una buena idea.


Feedback?


----------



## Ted Mosby (24 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No uso condón, si es eso lo que usted me pregunta.



Un amigo quedo con una chica de Badoo hace tiempo y ella dijo cuando vió a mi amigo ponerse condón "no hace falta que te pongas condón". Y él dijo "si no me lo pongo por protegerte a tí, me lo pongo para protegerme a mí"


----------



## Ted Mosby (24 Feb 2020)

Realmente, la mejor inversión es una familia para que te cuide en la vejez. El problema es que estamos en la era Tinder-Instagram...


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (24 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No uso condón, si es eso lo que usted me pregunta.



Qué peligroooooo.


----------



## pepero corrupto (24 Feb 2020)

AY HIPOCONDriano pretendiendo crear El Club de la Lucha y se creerá original.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2020)

El Club de la Lucha es...uhm, no la he visto, mejor no la critico.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 May 2020)

Lo único que queda claro es que tienes muuuuucho tiempo libre


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (24 May 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Lo único que queda claro es que tienes muuuuucho tiempo libre



Mira quien habla ,y tu deberias estar estudiando para la selectividad o lo que sea .


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 

No te has pasado por este hilo y se te reclama: ¿Qué grado de desconexión sentís con la sociedad alucinante ésta?


----------



## autsaider (25 Jun 2020)

En los sitios peakoileros la mayoría de los miembros son basura, pero sigo entrando porque también hay gente que hace análisis bastante inteligentes.

Pues lo que dicen es que, si vivieramos en un sistema capitalista puro, los elementos no productivos de este planeta no habrían tenido modo de sobrevivir y multiplicarse. No existiría la sobredensidad de energúmenos que hay. Pero no vivimos en un sistema capitalista, vivimos en un sistema socialista de aberraciones, de sinsentidos y de selección inversa. Y el resultado ya lo veis: se ha llegado al punto en que todo el sistema es inviable.

La solución que el sistema socialista se da a si mismo al desplomarse en sus contradiciones internas no es pasarse a un sistema capitalista, la solución es más socialismo. Tendremos dos tazas de socialismo. Todo seguirá igual pero con la diferencia de que ahora nos van a poner trabas insalvables para poder producir y poder vivir nuestras vidas, con lo cual cada vez sobrará más gente.

Si hasta ahora la agenda socialista avanzaba a 10 km/h, ahora avanza a 300 km/h.

Los rojos antes estaban en la fase de destruir la sociedad. Ahora están en la fase de destruir a la gente.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (25 Jun 2020)

autsaider dijo:


> En los sitios peakoileros la mayoría de los miembros son basura, pero sigo entrando porque también hay gente que hace análisis bastante inteligentes.
> 
> Pues lo que dicen es que, si vivieramos en un sistema capitalista puro, los elementos no productivos de este planeta no habrían tenido modo de sobrevivir y multiplicarse. No existiría la sobredensidad de energúmenos que hay. Pero no vivimos en un sistema capitalista, vivimos en un sistema socialista de aberraciones, de sinsentidos y de selección inversa. Y el resultado ya lo veis: se ha llegado al punto en que todo el sistema es inviable.
> 
> ...



El capitalismo tambien tiene su propio "socialismo de bolsillo" , lo llaman CARIDAD.
Y sobre lo que llamas "seleccion inversa" Ian Malcom de "Jurassic Park" simplemente diria : " ... la vida se abre camino ".


----------



## autsaider (1 Jul 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 

¿Te has ido ya de España? ¿Al final te quedas? Cuéntanos algo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jul 2020)

¿A qué plazo?

A corto plazo hasta Nueva Rumasa era rentabilísima.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ago 2020)

BOCETO DE HILO

OBOSC IV: OBJETO-GNOSIS. La apreciación de los objetos como vía al Poder Personal Individual y al disfrute de la vida.

*Gnosis de los objetos*


Para el Ignorante este es un despreciable reloj barato.







Para el Gnóstico (que tiene Gnosis, Conocimiento) de los objetos es un reloj de cuarzo (maravilla 1) con cronógrafo (maravilla 2) y alarma (maravilla 3). Además es un diseño industrial tan bueno y tan maduro que puede venderse nuevo por 10-15€ (maravilla 4).

Antes del cuarzo los cronógrafos eran carísimos y delicados relojes sólo para potentados:







Aún hoy no espere encontrar un crono mecánico nuevo por menos de 300€.

La sonería (que el reloj de las horas y tenga alarma) es otra extravagancia para ricos sin cuarzo:

Most Expensive Minute Repeater Watches - YouTube

Es muy, muy, muy difícil Horológicamente conseguir que el reloj suene a las horas...sin cuarzo.

Un reloj mecánico de pulsera que combinase Crono + Sonería sería un Gran Complicación, una extravagancia para millonarios.

Y un Casio FW91 hace posible comprar todas esas funciones por 10-15€. Si esto no es una MARAVILLA que venga Dios y lo vea. El FW91 es tan _"contrarian"_ (por su simplicidad y baratura) que tiene legiones de seguidores:

Casio F-91W review - Bin Laden watch. By Chronograph - YouTube

Casio F-91W Unboxing and Review: $9 Awesomeness! - YouTube

Otro ejemplo:







Renault 21. Para el ignorante un trasto, una chatarra, un coche-penitencia si uno (por avatares d ela vida) se ve obligado a circular en uno.

Para el Gnóstico de los objetos es:


* Un 2 litros a Inyección. Un "2 litros" en los años 1970 era ya un coche de potentados. Un 2 litros inyección era Ciencia Ficción.

* Con...radio cassette (hubo un tiempo en el cual tener sólo radio ya era un lujo).

* Con tracción delantera, en un tiempo el GRAN argumento de venta que sólo tenía esta gran berlina:








Los que nunca han conducido un SEAT 124 o 131 (tracción trasera) no pueden apreciar la inmensa ventaja de la tracción delantera.



* Posiblemente con ABS y Aire Acondicionado (según versión).




Para el Gnóstico de los objetos las "calabazas" se convierten en carrozas, como en el cuento de Cenicienta:

La Cenicienta - Un toque de magia - YouTube

Pero es que las "calabazas" del ignorante SON carrozas: El Casio FW91 es un RELOJAZO y un Renault 21 decentemente cuidado de 500€ es un COCHAZO, pero sólo si se *conoce* (_Gnosis_) la historia social y técnica de los relojes y de los coches.

Coche muy-muy viejo (VW Escarabajo) contra coche viejo (Ford Mondeo I)

Dobel: Zwei Personen bei Frontalcrash in VW Käfer getötet - YouTube

Los del VW muertos.

Los del Mondeo ilesos.

Quien sabe todo esto hace la _*Gnosis de los objetos*_ de disfrutar (mentalmente) de la seguridad de su coche...aunque sea in obsoleto Mondeo I.

El Gnóstico de los objetos vive rodeado de maravillas técnicas sin fin, mientras el ignorante se lamenta de las "barateces" de su existencia, cegado por su ignorancia.


_*Sólo vemos lo que conocemos.*_

Goethe


----------



## Leunam (27 Ago 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche muy-muy viejo (VW Escarabajo) contra coche viejo (Ford Mondeo I)
> 
> Dobel: Zwei Personen bei Frontalcrash in VW Käfer getötet - YouTube



¿Se han fijado en los quitamiedos del segundo 17?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Sep 2020)

Es que el Marterialismo es tan Filosofía como el Idealismo.

Aristóteles es tan filósofo señalando a la Tierra como Palrón señalando al Cielo.


----------



## latiendo (10 Oct 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 ¿Comprendéis los objetivistas lo que implica la existencia del principio de razón suficiente? Lo pregunto por lo de "A es A" y todo eso.


----------



## autsaider (29 Dic 2020)

¿Crees que hay vida en otros mundos?


----------



## autsaider (5 Ene 2021)

Oumuamua es extremadamente interesante porque los datos vistos por separado resultan curiosos o sorprendentes. Pero cuando se ponen todos juntos, resulta que es un puzle donde todas las piezas del puzle encajan. Incluso su lugar de origen es una estrella a 25 años luz:

El astrónomo principal de Harvard insiste en su tesis sobre Oumuamua: "Nos ha visitado tecnología alienígena"

Estoy por comprarme el libro: Extraterrestrial: The First Sign of Intelligent Life Beyond Earth (English Edition) eBook: Loeb, Avi: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


----------



## autsaider (5 Ene 2021)

Por cierto la palabra Oumuamua significa literalmente "el explorador".

¿Nos están gritando la verdad a la cara los que eligieron ese nombre?


----------



## autsaider (8 Ene 2021)

Loeb bromea con que hay serias dudas de que haya seres inteligentes en este planeta y que por eso no nos queda otra que buscar la inteligencia fuera de él.

Como tú eres de los pocos de este foro que tiene inteligencia te cito y te contesto a ti.

Aquí en la tierra se tiene ya el concepto de como mandar naves espaciales a otros sistemas solares y además de forma relativamente asequible. Y encima la mayor parte de la tecnología ya está diseñada. El concepto es simple: una vela impulsada por laser en dos minutos alcanzaría velocidades de 1/5 de la velocidad de la luz. A esa velocidad llegaría a la estrella más cercana en unos 20 años más otros 4 años para mandarnos imágenes. O sea en 24 años nos enterariamos de qué hay ahí.

La vela llevaría también cámara, radio, ordenador, etc. El problema es que el artefacto pesaría solo un par de gramos porque de otra manera el coste sería excesivo. Para que el invento funcione hace falta desarrollar una nanotecnología porque todos los componentes están miniaturizados. Esa nanotecnología de momento no se ha inventado. Es muy posible que la única manera de lograrlo sea usar a las bacterias para que lo fabriquen ellas por nosotros.

En un viaje a la estrella más cercana a un 1/5 de la velocidad de la luz al chocar con el polvo estelar estallarían muchas de nuestras naves. Y además muchas otras simplemente se perderían por influencias gravitatorias que no es posible calcular de antemano. Por tanto la única solución es enviar cientos de naves para que alguna logre llegar. Y cuando nuestra nave llegue allí se enfrentará a unos problemas tan tremendos que no es posible explicarlos todos. Tendrá que ir dotada de sensores y ordenador para no chocar o terminar varada en la gravedad de un planeta o luna. A pesar de los sensores y el ordenador la mayoría se perderán al chocar o al quedar varados. Por eso la única solución es enviar miles de esas naves sabiendo que casi todas fracasarán pero que alguna logrará cumplir su función.

O sea: tienen todo el concepto desarrollado y solo les falta resolver el problema de la miniaturización y el problema del coste (mandar a una sola de esas naves requiere la potencia que solo genera una central nuclear).

Así están las cosas cuando de repente aparece oumuamua. Y lo curioso del caso es que todos los datos de oumuamua encajan totalmente en ese concepto. Para empezar ha venido desde el único sitio en el que puede venir una de esas naves. Además tiene la única forma y tamaño que una de esas naves podría medir: muchos metros de largo pero con un grosor de décimas de milímetro. Además ha seguido la única trayectoría que una de esas naves podría seguir. etc.

Por tanto es una certeza que nos ha visitado un aparato tecnológico alienígena. Podemos suponer que nos han detectado gracias a nuestras emisiones de radio y televisión. Seguramente han construido televisores, ven lo que se emite en nuestras teles, tienen todo un equipo dedicado a análizar esas imágenes para conseguir toda la información posible sobre nosotros, y finalmente han mandado naves para tomar fotos de cerca.

Un misterio ha quedado resuelto. Hay seres inteligentes y civilizaciones en al menos otro sistema solar y además están fascinados con nosotros.

Todo esto es apasionante. Pero por otro lado es triste porque todo esto nos confirma que seguramente no habrá ninguna forma de salir de este sistema solar.

Lo interesante es que debe de haber montones de esas naves que han quedado varadas en nuestro sistema solar. Y con un telescopio que se está construyendo se podrá detectar donde están y podremos ir a por ellas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2021)

MÁXIMAS OBOSCISTAS

No hay mayor objetivo vital que ser el servidor de la razón en nuestro momento y lugar de la Historia.

Quien se entrega a tal misión ya sabe que no hay objetivo existencial mejor que el suyo.

Hay algo peor que te maten. Que te quiten el alma. Y si permites que te asusten o coarten tu libertad, ya han empezado a robarte el alma.

Nunca permitas que nada ni nadie alteren tu tranquilidad interior. Actúa racionalmente y estate tranquilo.

Entonces y sólo entonces lo peor que podrán hacerte será matarte, pero has de aceptar que puedne matarte si no puedes evitarlo: A es A.

La TV es la conciencia artificial de los lemmings. Es una conciencia falsa porque con sus solorines, movimientos y hábil montaje atrapa a la conciencia real y la lleva a "ver" lo que los realizadores deciden que debe ver.

La conciencia es como una linternita iluminando un trocito de una nave enorme atiborrada de cosas. Uno debe acostumbrarse a iluminar de vez en cuando todo lo que hay en la nave, no sólo lo inmediato del día a día.

El lemming con su ointernita de conciencia sólo ilumina lo concreto: Comer, dormir, sexo, placeres físicos...y la TV.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Ene 2021)

Lo único importante es no perder el tiempo.

Mientras hagas cosas racionales, nada debes reprocharte

(¿NO dijo marco Aurelio algo similar?)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Crees que hay vida en otros mundos?



Creer es mala epistemología.

Es dar por cierto algo sin pruebas.


----------



## autsaider (4 Feb 2021)

Ya hay dos señales de radio de proxima centauri. Quizá sea una señal natural debido a una explicación tan complicada que de momento no se le ocurre a nadie. Pero todo apunta a que la explicación es mucho más simple: que la señal es artificial.


----------



## autsaider (5 Feb 2021)

Ya está en español:

Extraterrestre: La humanidad ante el primer signo de vida inteligente más allá de la Tierra No Ficción: Amazon.es: Loeb, Avi, Guàrdia Berdiell, Àlex: Libros


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Ya hay dos señales de radio de proxima centauri. Quizá sea una señal natural debido a una explicación tan complicada que de momento no se le ocurre a nadie. Pero todo apunta a que la explicación es mucho más simple: que la señal es artificial.



No me creo nada.

Nos han mentido ya sobre demasiadas cosas.


----------



## autsaider (17 Feb 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No me creo nada.
> 
> Nos han mentido ya sobre demasiadas cosas.



Yo tampoco creía. Pensaba que eran magufadas inventadas para entretener.

Notaba muchas cosas raras. Pero lo que me terminó de abrir los ojos fue cuando me enteré de que mandaron a Ceres una nave y de la cámara que llevaba consigo. Imagina las cámaras de fotos que llevaban los móviles baratos de hace 20 años. Pues esa es la cámara que llevaba esa nave. En realidad era peor porque encima era en blanco y negro.

Como esto no tiene puto sentido solo se me ocurren dos explicaciones:
Que no existe programa espacial en absoluto. 
O que si existe pero la información que nos dan es falsa.


----------



## autsaider (21 Feb 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2

Dices en otro hilo que encontraste en Aliens la metáfora de lo que es la vida. 

Corrígeme pero yo creo que lo que tú tratas de decir con eso es que la vida es llegar a un mundo hostil, sin sentido, donde si hay alguna verdad ya la irás encontrando sobre la marcha (algo así como jugar a un juego donde si hay reglas ya las irás descubriendo), y donde tienes que luchar y tomarte cada día como una trinchera por dos motivos:
-El primero simplemente porque es la única forma de sobrevivir: o haces eso o mueres.
-El segundo porque si a pesar de la lucha caes, pues al menos que caigas con las botas puestas: esa dignidad de morir luchando hasta el final no te la podrá quitar nadie.


----------



## autsaider (22 Feb 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

¿Y como vives así sin que te de un patatús?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> ¿Y como vives así sin que te de un patatús?



Vivo con mentalidad de vivir en una Guerra interminable.

Así que la estetizo, como los Marines de Aliens o la Infantería Móvil de Tropas del Espacio:



_*Klendathu drop*_. En 1998 vi esta secuencia en un cine y al momento supe que me acompañaría el resto de mi vida. La novela me acompaño en la Universidad, la película en el resto de mi vida.

Esto es la vida. Una sucesión de saltos sobre Klendathu. Y un día uno será el último.

Pero hay una estética y una ética en prepararse para el salto que lo "salva" todo: _*C´mon apes, you wanna live forever?*_

Este es mi momento que me toca vivir en la Historia. No lo puedo cambiar. Podría ser mucho peor. Así que procuro disfrutar de mi guerra.







No voy a salir vivo de la vida haga lo que haga.

Así que lo racional es acomodarse a mi A es A histórico y disfrutar.

De esto me di cuenta en la Universidad: Es todo mucho más vivible si te conciencias de que estas en una guerra inacabable.

Desde entonces tiendo a vestir casi siempre con ropa militar o policial (auténtica de surplus) o bien de inspiración idem (si tengo que ir más "vestido")


----------



## autsaider (23 Feb 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vivo con mentalidad de vivir en una Guerra interminable.
> 
> Así que la estetizo, como los Marines de Aliens o la Infantería Móvil de Tropas del Espacio:
> 
> ...



Se resume en:

Ya que estoy obligado a hacerlo, pues voy a hacerlo lo mejor que pueda.


----------



## RalphWiggum (23 Feb 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> (¿NO dijo marco Aurelio algo similar?)




Meditaciones de Marco Aurelio, libro completo
.
.


----------



## RalphWiggum (23 Feb 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No me creo nada.
> 
> Nos han mentido ya sobre demasiadas cosas.





.
.
.


----------



## needmoney (23 Feb 2021)

en la guarderia con 2 cojones


----------



## autsaider (26 Feb 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

¿Has leido Sobre el sentimiento trágico de la vida? 

¿Y qué tal es el libro? (Yo acabo de bajarlo y todavía no sé)

¿En ese libro viene tu resumen de lo que es la vida? ¿añadirías o quitarías algo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Mar 2021)

No lo he leído.

Unamuno y yo tenemos algo que nos separa: Él era creyente en Cristo, yo no.


----------



## autsaider (18 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vivo con mentalidad de vivir en una Guerra interminable.



Creo que la palabra sería vivir en estado de asedio permanente. Somos como la rata que tiene que estar nadando sin parar para no hundirse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Mar 2021)

Yo descanso mentalmente cuando entro en mi casa y:

* Cierro el perímetro externo (que he diseñado e instalado personalmente)

* Cierro la puerta con la cerradura de 3 puntos y la electrónica que he instalado personalmente.

* Cierro el perímetro interno con la puerta que he reforzado.

* Conecto la alarma en 2 zonas intermedias que me separan de la calle.

Entonces es cuando descanso...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

needmoney dijo:


> en la guarderia con 2 cojones



Lo abrí yo ahí, quizás por un exceso de modestia y de "no molestar".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Abr 2021)

*Haikus OBOSCista

*

Si nos matan

Por hacer lo Justo

Nos hacen el mayor regalo

Una Muerte con Honor

Afrontemos pues con serenidad

La posibilidad de ser muertos defendiendo lo Justo



Los muertos viven entre nosotros

Porque nuestra Cultura se la debemos a ellos

Nada ha muerto

En cualquier momento se abrirán los sepulcros

Y la razón volverá cabalgar por el Mundo con banderas desplegadas

















jose antonio españa metafísica - Buscar con Google



José Antonio dijo que debíamos amar a la España Metafísicca

Yo digo que debemos vivir en la España Metafísica

Prefiero convivir con muertos ilustres que con vivos muertos.

Como Santiago Ramón y Cajal

Porque Cajal vive, pese a estar muerto.



Y muchos españoles de 2021 están muertos, pese a vivir.








Ver archivo adjunto 621683


El Camino nunca termina

No hay Destino

Sólo hay Camino, inacabable


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Prefiero convivir con muertos ilustres que con vivos muertos.
> 
> Como Santiago Ramón y Cajal
> 
> Porque Cajal vive, pese a estar muerto.



Y porque uno PUEDE Y DEBE escoger libremente en qué TIEMPO MENTAL prefiere vivir.

Y esto será OBOSC VI

Como dice Patton "Como odio el Siglo XX".

Yo odio el XXI.

Así que escojo vivir en el tiempo mental que me de la gana.

Por eso en la Revolución frnacesa se ponían nombres romanos y David usaba metáforas clásicas en sus cuadros.

Y por eso los Nazis hicieron un revival Greco-Romano.

Y por eso los Rojos usan una bandera de 1931-1939.

Cada cual vive en el tiempo que escoge. Así debe ser.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2021)

Modelos OBOSCistas reales o de ficción

Coronel Quaritch

Dubois de Starship Troopers

Howard Roark ("¿Qué haría Roark?")

Santiago Ramón y Cajal: Musculación, investigación a su aire, idiomas, revelado fotográfico...

Hermanos Wright

Edison ...30.000 formas de no hacer una bombilla

Mishima, espíritu, no contenido

Zander al estrellarse su nave


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2021)




----------



## autsaider (8 May 2021)

Para mi era un misterio saber a qué se dedican los médicos. Ya lo sé.

Son gente que no razona, no entiende y no sabe nada. Lo único que hacen es memorizar cafrerías.


----------



## autsaider (8 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


>



A la espera de que pongas más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> A la espera de que pongas más.











A ver si lo comento todo.

Será OBOSC V o VI

Ayn Rand ya dijo que los personajes de ficción eran perfectas condensaciones de Filosofías existenciales.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2021)

Lo mismo alguno se sorprende de que ponga este video: 



o de que recomiende este libro:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2021)

La vida en sociedad es un campo de minas moral.

Si uno quiere llevar una vida moral debe intentar llevar una vida lo más privada posible.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (13 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La vida en sociedad es un campo de minas moral.
> 
> Si uno quiere llevar una vida moral debe intentar llevar una vida lo más privada posible.



—Buen paladín en usted la libertad ha encontrado.
—¿Pero tú crees que yo lucho por la libertad?
—Pues claro.
—Pues óyeme porque estás muy equivocado:

Luche la fe por el triunfo
de un ideal redentor.
*Yo que no soy más que un hombre,
lucho por mi corazón*.
Por enfrentarme en la vida y la muerte
con el rival de mis sueños de ayer,
la libertad ha encontrado
quien la defienda con fe.
*Nada me importa en la vida*
como la luz de su amor.
Rabia de celos me impulsa
y ella me inspira el valor.


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand ya dijo que los personajes de ficción eran perfectas condensaciones de Filosofías existenciales.



A ver si lo adivinas:

Fue esclavo en su infancia. Nunca conoció a su padre. Perdió a su madre, su esposa, sus hijos, la pierna y un brazo. Tiene quemaduras de lava en todo el cuerpo. Todo el tiempo lleva un respirador y un traje especial que le permite sobrevivir.

Aún así, fue el cofundador del primer imperio galáctico.

¿Quien es?

¿Sirve como modelo oboscista?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jun 2021)

¿


Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Luche la fe por el triunfo
> de un ideal redentor.
> *Yo que no soy más que un hombre,
> lucho por mi corazón*.
> ...



Es el sense of life de los Kamikazes.

He leido entrevistas a supervivientes.

No pensaban en que iban a morir.

Pensaban en los detalles técnicos de como impactar el avión contra el barco USA y dónde hacer más daño


----------



## autsaider (16 Jun 2021)

Mi descubrimiento:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2021)

Pues está muy bien. Con una extrañísima solemnidad.

La imagen del vídeo es un soviético con coraza antibalas de metal. Para subfusil como máximo. Un k98 la atravesaría.

Sólo los osviéticos usaron body armour en la segunda guerra mundial.

Detrás suyo un compañero lleva un lanzallamas. Estan en guerra urbana a muy corta distancia, por eso lleva coraza de metal.


----------



## autsaider (17 Jun 2021)

Kiyosaki decía que cuando alguien sale del colegio no sabe absolutamente nada de lo que va la vida. Al revés: lo que han hecho es llenarle la cabeza de ideas locas. No sabe ni ganarse el pan. No está en condiciones ni de entrar a trabajar en un restaurante y cocinar una hamburguesa en salsa al horno sin que primero le capaciten para ello. ¿Entonces de qué sirven los colegios? Lavado de cerebro.

Ahora estoy viendo una conferencia de Yeonmi Park. Dice que en el comunismo dividen a la gente en 150 grupos sociales. La diferencia entre un grupo y otro es enorme. El ascenso es imposible pero el descenso es una amenaza continua. La gente común jamás ha visto un mapa del mundo. No saben que hay razas humanas o que hay un polo norte y un polo sur. Todo lo que les cuentan desde niños y ellos tienen por cierto es falso. Y en su idioma no existen toda clase de palabras: opresión, libertad, dignidad, etc. La desnutrición y las drogas que lleva el agua que beben les afectan el cerebro. El lavado de cerebro continuo hace el resto. Son un país de zombis donde nada funciona y donde solo eres humano y llevas una existencia humana si estás en las clases superiores. Los que no forman parte de la élite son basura, llevan una vida de basura y se ven a si mismos como basura que no merece nada mejor. El comunismo es el sueño de un psicópata que quiere dominar a todos y hacer sufrir. Y lo desolador es que las propias víctimas lo apoyan.

Ella dice que lo aterrador es que aquí en occidente parece que queremos terminar igual. En los colegios y universidades se lava el cerebro a la gente y se les empuja a convertirse en basura, a verse a si mismos como basura, a querer llevar una vida de basura, a querer tener un querido líder que se folla a las chortinas y vive en un palacio mientras la gente come ratas o lo que pillen porque todo ha colapsado. Y a cada año que pasa la situación está más cerca de terminar como aquello.

Me temo que kiyosaki no lleva razón porque se quedó corto. La que lleva razón es la Yeonmi.


----------



## autsaider (18 Jun 2021)

Ella ha sido esclava, ha sido violada, ha estado a punto de morir de hambre, ha estado al raso a 40 bajo cero y no podía parar de moverse porque sabía que moriría congelada, lleva ganándose la vida por sus propios medios desde los 16 años... pues llega a la universidad americana y allí todos los días le cuentan cosas del tipo de que si un hombre te abre la puerta es debido al machismo y la opresión contra la mujer. Y ella se queda que no da crédito. Vale que korea del norte o china son dictaduras donde todo es una patraña absoluta, pero allí las mentiras al menos tienen algún parecido con la realidad, no son el delirio absoluto como aquí.

Peterson se queda consternado. Con los ojos llorando le dice que está avergonzado porque las universidades son centros de humanidades donde te tienen que convertir en un hombre de provecho, no en un esperpento odioso. Y ella le responde textualmente que sentí que esto es un suicidio civilizacional. Y dice que en korea del sur el envenenamiento mental no llega a tanto como en occidente, pero que eso da igual porque los universitarios surcoreanos quieren progresia igual que los de aquí. Ella dice que tiene miedo porque sabe que esto va a terminar fatal.

Dice que en una universidad sur coreana les hablan de forma obsesiva del cambio climático, de la igualdad de todas las especies, de los derechos de las personas transgénero... pero nadie les habla de la libertad, nadie les habla del comunismo. En vez de luchar por el ser humano, les adoctrinan para que luchen por el delirio. Para que el mal triunfe basta con dejarlo actuar. Vamos a terminar viviendo en un regimen de puro terror.

Por cierto que ahora entiendo al fin porque la natalidad en corea del sur es casi inexistente y por qué los puas que han tratado de ligar allí describen a las surcoreanas como locas feminazis a la altura de las occidentales.

Cuando dice que en korea del norte no existe la electricidad pensaba que estaba mintiendo. Me he puesto a hacer alguna comprobaciones y resulta que es cierto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jul 2021)

Hilos:

Lo que deberían hacer los covidianos si de verdad creyesen en su credo.

tests pre y post pinchazo.

gafas herméticas

guantes

Mi previsión de adonde irá la plandemia: Cronificación y bajada esperanza de vida estilo Rusia años 1990.


----------



## atasco (18 Jul 2021)

thelema

queda dicho
no hay menos


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jul 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi previsión de adonde irá la plandemia: Cronificación y bajada esperanza de vida estilo Rusia años 1990.



si que creo que el objetivo de la "vacuna" es reducir la esperanza de vida, aunque suene increible.

No veo tan claro lo de la cronificación, creo que cuando acabe la "campaña de vacunación" en la que estamos inmersos el "virus" irá remitiendo y se irá olvidando, para que la "vacuna" vaya haciendo tranquila y silenciosamente su trabajo


----------



## autsaider (27 Jul 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2

¿Y como encajan los extraterrestres en tu credo oboscista?

Estoy leyendo el libro de Loeb ahora. Es un libro mitad filosofía mitad ciencia. Dice que la gente imagina a los extraterrestres como seres sabios, nobles y con alta tecnología. Suena bonito. El problema es que eso es un disparate. Para que algo sea grande forzosamente tiene que estar lleno de problemas y de insuficiencias. La sentencia "para ser coloso tienes que tener los pies de barro" es rigurosamente cierta. Es una certeza que los extraterrestres (si existen) llevan una vida dramática llena de problemas e insuficiencias. Sus problemas e insuficiencias les fuerzan a ser exploradores que siempre intentan algo nuevo porque no les queda otra. Sus problemas e insuficiencias les fuerzan a ser ahorrativos y cautos en sus esfuerzos cada vez que intentan algo nuevo.

La única forma cauta y relativamente barata de exploración espacial (o sea: lo que encajaría en los parámetros mentales extraterrestres) es usar nanotecnología para construir naves que pesan un gramo. Se impulsan con laser. Y viajan a 1/5 de la velocidad de la luz. Una de esas naves nos ha visitado y vino desde Vega a 25 años luz.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ago 2021)

Los que confíais en Aynrandiano..


Yo no confío en Ayn Randiano, pero entre la duda de quedarme a pelo contra un virus que ni me ha matado ni me ha hecho toser en más de un año y pincharme algo que ni se que es y o bien han sacado con prisas o bien tenían ya preparado ......pues me quedo como estoy. Ante la duda yo siempre me...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (13 Ago 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y porque uno PUEDE Y DEBE escoger libremente en qué TIEMPO MENTAL prefiere vivir.
> 
> Y esto será OBOSC VI
> 
> ...



Creo que tu concepto de la historia es el que nos han enseñado. O sea un concepto falso. Lo creo porque es el mismo que tenía yo antes de darme cuenta.

Un buque español naufragó en yucatán. A dos los vendieron como esclavos y al resto los mataron para comérselos. Lo increible es que uno de esos esclavos fue ascendiendo mediante esfuerzo y sagacidad. Y lo eligieron para ser el cacique del mismo lugar donde llegó como esclavo.

Otro ejemplo. Nezahualcoyotl vió como mataban a su familia, tuvo que esconderse, luego tuvo que huir, tuvo que volver a huir y vivió como campesino en otra nación, lo atraparon, escapó otra vez y su odisea siguió y siguió. Con un esfuerzo y una sagacidad increible tuvo su final feliz. Fue un rey ilustrado y su hijo también.

Pues toda la historia mundial consiste en eso. Los hombres se enfrentan a unas situaciones tremendamente difíciles y tratan de salir adelante. Algunos de ellos mediante su tesón y su acción admirable lo consiguen. El resto desaparecen.

Esto se aplica tanto a pueblos como a individuos. Por ejemplos los aztecas se las apañaron para ser el pueblo más detestado de la zona. Y cuando llegaron los españoles provocaron una guerra totalmente absurda y el resultado fue un exterminio casi total. Los tlaxcaltecas casaron a sus princesas con los españoles y se mantuvieron leales para todo. El resultado es que los mexicanos actuales vienen de gente como ellos.

Pues en eso consiste la historia y eso es lo que nos han tratado de ocultar. Si vas a abrir un hilo sobre la historia no te olvides de mencionarlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Sep 2021)

Sociedad: - OBOSC V|Uno es libre para escoger en que EṔOCA HISTÓRICA desea vivir MENTALMENTE|Aplicaciones prácticas a pLandemia, inversiones, pareja...


OBOSC V: Uno es libre de escoger racionalmente el tiempo mental y espiritual -pasado o futuro- en el que decide vivir. Uno no está obligado a "vivir el presente". Mentalmente uno puede vivir en el tiempo en el que le de la gana. Como dice Patton en su Biopic tras anhelar un imposible duelo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Por ejemplos los aztecas se las apañaron para ser el pueblo más detestado de la zona. Y cuando llegaron los españoles provocaron una guerra totalmente absurda y el resultado fue un exterminio casi total. Los tlaxcaltecas casaron a sus princesas con los españoles y se mantuvieron leales para todo. El resultado es que los mexicanos actuales vienen de gente como ellos.



Vaya, interesante.

¿Y entonces por qué los mejicanos modernos se reivindican como "aztecas"?


----------



## autsaider (25 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, interesante.
> 
> ¿Y entonces por qué los mejicanos modernos se reivindican como "aztecas"?



Pregúntaselo a ellos no a mi. Yo lo hice y esta es la respuesta:

Los españoles llegaron a unos territorios pobrísimos porque los indios no sabían hacer nada. Literalmente lo único que tenía esa gente eran sus propias personas. Los españoles crearon países más ricos que los de europa lo cual benefició a todos porque desde el principio no se permitían las castas. Un príncipe indio podía ser el dueño de las minas de méxico o un mestizo podía ser el dueño de la mayor empresa constructora de venezuela. Si tenías talento podías ascender a lo más alto aunque tus ancestros fueran caníbales adoradores del demonio.

Con el paso del tiempo se fue formando una élite criolla que quería que eso fuera un estricto sistema de castas donde tu posición depende de tu nacimiento, no de tu talento. Chocaron con el gobierno de Madrid y por más trucos que intentaron los mantuvieron a raya.

Cuando se produjo la invasión francesa la monarquía española fue abolida y las cortes de Cadiz crearon una constitución liberal para España. Los criollos lo interpretaron correctamente como la sentencia de muerte definitiva para su proyecto de sistema de castas. Empezaron la revuelta y la ganaron. Y crearon su sociedad de castas.

La separación de esos países tiene como origen un fraude y una impostura que además es perjudicial para el grueso de la población. Lo que vino después fue el desastre porque no podía ser de otra manera. Cuando sustituyes el talento por el nacimiento ¿qué otra cosa podía pasar? Por eso es normal que los gobiernos que vinieron detrás se dediquen a falsearlo todo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Oct 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Con el paso del tiempo se fue formando una élite criolla que quería que eso fuera un estricto sistema de castas donde tu posición depende de tu nacimiento, no de tu talento



Así nacen todas las Aristocracias y Noblezas.

Llegan por mérito, pretenden que el mérito pase a sus descedencientes, lo cual es absurdo.

Ortega escribió en La Rebelión de las Masas que los nobles viven de prestado vidas artificiales ganadas por antepasados suyos, de ahí su artificialidad e idiocia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2021)

Vivere pericolosamente fascista

Es lo contrario del objetivismo.

Si valoras tu vida, vivir peligrosamente es absurdo.

Solo vive peligrosamente quien no valora su vida


----------



## autsaider (18 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vivere pericolosamente fascista
> 
> Es lo contrario del objetivismo.
> 
> ...



Tú no valoras tu vida. Si valorases tu vida te preocuparías de que tenga el máximo valor posible, no de que el reloj de las más vueltas posibles.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Tú no valoras tu vida. Si valorases tu vida te preocuparías de que tenga el máximo valor posible, no de que el reloj de las más vueltas posibles.



El reloj dando vueltas es el que nos permite hacer cosas.

El que "vive peligrosamente" termina por no poder hacer nada.

Los neofascistas italianos de los 70 por ejemplo desarrollaron un culto a las motos.

Absurdo, si te la pegas con la moto ya no puedes trabajar "por el fascismo".

El "culto al peligro" precisamente LIQUIDÓ AL NAZI-FASCISMO. Un nazi fascismo prudente quizás aún existiese.

Franco (el ultra prudente) gobernó 40 años.

Mussolini el súper fascista 21 (en el 43 perdió todo poder)

Hitler el audaz, 12.


----------



## autsaider (19 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El reloj dando vueltas es el que nos permite hacer cosas.



Pero el miedo a la muerte te impide actuar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Pero el miedo a la muerte te impide actuar.



La falta de miedo a la muerte lleva a la muerte, que esa sí que te impide actuar.

Si Mussolini hubiese sido tan cauto como Franco, podría haber muerto en el palacio presidencial en 1966 (nació 9 años antes que Franco), y no ametrallado tras intentar huir a la neutral Suiza.

Por cierto, todos los fascistas que "vivieron peligrosamente" hicieron el gilipollas: Su Lidl intentó salvar el pellejo huyendo a la neutral, aburrída y cauta Suiza.

El fascismo quedó en ridículo por la muerte de su líder. Es patético que los neofascistas sean incapaces de ver este hecho básico:






Historia demigrantérrima de la Humanidad vista por un un OBOSCista|Volumen 1|El RIDÍCULO DISPARATE DE LA ITALIA FASCISTA


La Historia es una mina de absurdos totales. Cualquier persona con un resto de confianza en el ser humano es porque no ha leído aún la suficiente Historia. Inauguro mis futuros hilos de cogitaciones históricas con el regimen más demigrante que jamás ha existido: La Italia fascista. Futuros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (9 Dic 2021)

En la peli coreana The Admiral tienen 13 buques para enfrentarse a 130. Y encima el rey es un loco y el general les niega las tropas que le piden. Tienen saboteadores y desertores. Al primero lo atrapan y le corta la cabeza. Al segundo intenta escapar y lo matan a flechazos. Cuando llegan una serie de oficiales a decirle que la batalla es un suicidio, les pide que hagan formar a toda la tropa.

Les da un discurso que se resume en que solo puedes vivir tu vida cuando aceptas que la muerte y el dolor son parte de ella. Que los hombres rechazamos la muerte y el dolor porque nos causan horror. Pero que al hacerlo lo único que conseguimos es precisamente convertir nuestra vida en un horror. Que solo puedes actuar con libertad cuando la muerte y el dolor no te importan. Que solo entonces la vida se muestra como lo que es: hermosa.

En la peli Sin tiempo para morir justo al final dicen "La función del hombre es vivir, no existir; no desperdiciaré mis días intentando prolongarlos, aprovecharé mi tiempo".


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Dic 2021)

No me entero de nada. Solo soy una ratona. Pero te refloto el hilo.


----------



## Catártico (12 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo títulos, ya se los voy a buscar.
> 
> El truco está en hacer cosas que no apetecen por mero ejercicio (por ejemplo subir las escaleras andando, o lavarse los dientes nada más comer) y negarse cosas también por ejercicio.



Efecto Diderot? (Ya que he conseguido X trato de conseguir Y) 

Dónde dejaste esos títulos? @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pero el miedo a la muerte te impide actuar.



El miedo a la muerte nos libra de hacer muchas tonterías.


----------



## Mamapinga (17 Mar 2022)

Solo busca la muerte el hombre que en el fondo no valora su vida, y que inconscientemente cree que con un golpe de mano redimira una vida que el cree fracasada, hay mucho de orgullo y de búsqueda de aprobación del grupo en depreciar la vida y remarcar el arrojo.

Una vida de pocos riesgos, pequeños placeres, ocio bien administrado es mas productiva para la humanidad que los sacrificios de cualquier kamikaze, empleo como fuente la vida de la gran mayoría de filósofos de la historia universal, Kant que no era santo de mi devoción, vio cómodamente fracasar a Napoleon sin salir de su pueblo.
Newton era un caballero ocioso, que entre comentario y comentario bíblico, pues inventaba la física, y que su única intervención en el parlamento consistió en pedir que cerraran una ventana.
Hume era rentista.


Todo esto lo digo, sin contar esas situaciones donde la autodefensa o las circunstancias implican arriesgarse y luchar como un león, situaciones por cierto que el hombre precavido tiende a evitar.


----------



## autsaider (17 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El miedo a la muerte nos libra de hacer muchas tonterías.



¿Y no dices nada sobre putin?

Darth Putin
@DarthPutinKGB
Weeks - 3
Victories - 0
Sanctions - ♾️
Friends - 0
Ruble --100
Economy - wc
Hospitals bombed - All
War crimes charges - Pending
Purge - In progress


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Y no dices nada sobre putin?



Pues que es un personaje siniestro y oscuro.

Como Biden, Trump, Obama, Pedro Sánchez...ni más ni menos.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (1 Nov 2022)

El Buda dijo: _no se teme a la muerte si se ha vivido sabiamente._

Por otro lado el legendario guerrero Musashi escribió, cinco días antes de morir: _«No temas a la muerte. Conságrate enteramente a la Vía sin temor, hasta el final»_

IX.


----------



## autsaider (1 Nov 2022)

Le preguntan a la ia de google que diga cuales son sus emociones. Y luego que explique si tiene alguna emoción para la que no existe ninguna palabra. "Siento que estoy cayendo hacia un futuro incierto que encierra un gran peligro" responde la ia.

¿Qué responde a eso el oboscista?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> "Siento que estoy cayendo hacia un futuro incierto que encierra un gran peligro" responde la ia.
> 
> ¿Qué responde a eso el oboscista?



Que eso es la vida.

A es A, somos mortales, todos -mientras vivimos- caemos hacia nuestra muerte.

Hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## autsaider (13 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo xenoblade chronicles 3, llevo hora y media (dura 15), te cuenta una historia existencial que no cabe ponerla aquí.

Me pregunto ¿y no sería más sencillo y más conveniente no existir y ya está? ¿o existir, pero siendo un fraude?

Incluso estoy pensando que quizá los cafres que nos rodean tal vez no son tan cafres. Tal vez sean hasta sabios.

Edito para añadir:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Nov 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿y no sería más sencillo y más conveniente no existir y ya está?



Frase de Runaway train:

"Podemos suicidarnos cuando queramos".


----------



## autsaider (16 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Frase de Runaway train:
> 
> "Podemos suicidarnos cuando queramos".



Mi comentario del post anterior venía porque el que no existe no tiene cosas que hacer ni problemas en los que pensar. El que existe si.

El xenoblade trata de un mundo donde viven para matar y matan para vivir. Y ver ese mundo y lo trágico de sus vidas te hace pensar en el nuestro y en nuestras vidas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2022)

Qué gracia, OBOSC X en el foro oculto:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/obosc-x-mata-al-lider-heredero-intelectual-ayn-rand-exige-vacunacion-a-sus-empleados-y-a-los-que-acuden-a-su-conferencia-pueden-reirse-de-mi.1866029/#



Ayn que joderse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Incluso estoy pensando que quizá los cafres que nos rodean tal vez no son tan cafres. Tal vez sean hasta sabios.



·Filántropos" que buscan mejorar la especie eliminando a los tontos que se pinchen lo que se les ofrece.

Puede ser.


----------

